# Sticky  *THE NEW PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20's*



## Premium Sportway

Hey guys. This will be the new thread to post pics and reviews of our new Premium Sportway 5.20 tires.

This way we can avoid confusion with the other topic which was about the pre-orders.

Thanks,

Premium Sportway


----------



## sinisster65

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## DUKES64SS

The look of the tires is killer,I had 500x15 bf goodrich bias plys on prior and there is no difference to me as far as the ride.just a badass new look to my car....


----------



## ElProfeJose

DUKES64SS said:


> The look of the tires is killer,I had 500x15 bf goodrich bias plys on prior and there is no difference to me as far as the ride.just a badass new look to my car....


Nice!!!! How long do they last you?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Once people slap this tires on, I don't think anyone would go back to radials again. You just get hooked on that Og traditional lowrider look.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

So when will they be in stock and Ready To Ship?

Or do we have to Preorder the Next container of tires as well?


----------



## Mr.Yosie

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So when will they be in stock and Ready To Ship?
> 
> Or do we have to Preorder the Next container of tires as well?


Simon. I'm ready to buy. But don't want my money floating around for 2-3 months. 
Tienes llantas right now?


----------



## DUKES64SS

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice!!!! How long do they last you?


the 500s have been on for over a year and are still really good.The 520s,I just put on,I dont drive the car to much,so they should last me a long time.


----------



## DUKES64SS

FREAKY TALES said:


> Once people slap this tires on, I don't think anyone would go back to radials again. You just get hooked on that Og traditional lowrider look.


You got that Right!...


----------



## raiderhater719

PM sent I need a set aswell......


----------



## Premium Sportway

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So when will they be in stock and Ready To Ship?
> 
> Or do we have to Preorder the Next container of tires as well?





Mr.Yosie said:


> Simon. I'm ready to buy. But don't want my money floating around for 2-3 months.
> Tienes llantas right now?


We are going to turn the website ordering back on probably by the end of the week for you pre-order guys to order more sets and well anybody else who gets in to order what is left of the non-reserved stock from the first shipment.


----------



## Premium Sportway

raiderhater719 said:


> PM sent I need a set aswell......


will get to your pm in a few, got to get back to work.


----------



## ElProfeJose

DUKES64SS said:


> the 500s have been on for over a year and are still really good.The 520s,I just put on,I dont drive the car to much,so they should last me a long time.


I love the Way that 520s look but I don't know what the difference is between 520s and 500s does anybody have any pictures


Also how much does it run for a set of 520s roughly I don't know the pricing thanks for all the help


----------



## lowc

Got my tires and they look bad ass!! Thanks !!


----------



## ElProfeJose

lowc said:


> View attachment 647076
> 
> Got my tires and they look bad ass!! Thanks !!


Right on!!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Some nice pics being posted up in here. :yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Does anyone have a mounted on the car with extended a arms and how long will they last on that car here's a picture of mine











Has a bigger tuck now


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just a quick introduction here...Im Jason, the other half of the company. When you call the west coast # (775)-574-TIRE, I am the guy you will speak to. When you get tires delivered, or pick up at the warehouse, I am the guy you will see. I will be at as many shows as I can get to, with as many tires as we can get there. 

Jonah is the other half of the company. He answers the east coast line (916) 520-TIRE, and is in charge of the ordering department, as well as all website related issues.

Here is a cost breakdown of tires: These prices do not include tax or shipping:

1 tire: $140

4 tires (a set) $560

5 tires (a set and spare) $700

Here are prices with CA sales tax applied (Estimated taxes - depending on where the show is the taxes could be a little less or more). This is what you can expect to pay at a show:

1 tire $152.50

4 tires $610

5 tires $763


----------



## Premium Sportway

ElProfeJose said:


> I love the Way that 520s look but I don't know what the difference is between 520s and 500s does anybody have any pictures
> 
> 
> Also how much does it run for a set of 520s roughly I don't know the pricing thanks for all the help


A 5.00 would be just a little skinnier than the 5.20.

The price is $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ElProfeJose said:


> Does anyone have a mounted on the car with extended a arms and how long will they last on that car here's a picture of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a bigger tuck now


You will have to wait and see what people who have a similar setup to you have to say about the wear. All we can tell you is that we packed as much rubber into the shoulder area (the outside edges of the tread) as we could to help with the wear from extended a-arms. That's all you can do for that problem.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Premium Sportway said:


> A 5.00 would be just a little skinnier than the 5.20.
> 
> The price is $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping.


Right on. Thank you.


----------



## rIdaho

Can't wait!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:thumbsup:


----------



## soccorjimmy

Mine will bein the Chi tomorrow, getting mouted this weekend. JIMMY


----------



## CoupeDTS

Is the whitewall like a radial in that if you wear away or shave some of the black off the whitewall will be bigger? Just asking for those that 3 wheel and rub the sides.


----------



## Premium Sportway

CoupeDTS said:


> Is the whitewall like a radial in that if you wear away or shave some of the black off the whitewall will be bigger? Just asking for those that 3 wheel and rub the sides.


Yes there is more whitewall material under the blackwall. As far as we know that's how all whitewall tires were/are made.


----------



## LALO

Got my Tires! Thank You Premium Sportway Crew!


----------



## soccorjimmy

LALO said:


> Got my Tires! Thank You Premium Sportway Crew!
> View attachment 647451


Yep mine just got delivered as well, just waiting to get home to see them. Have you found a place to mount them yet? I may have a couple spots near the Aurora area that can do it. JIMMY


----------



## LALO

Nope don't have a spot yet.


----------



## Premium Sportway

LALO said:


> Got my Tires! Thank You Premium Sportway Crew!
> View attachment 647451


Thanks for calling to let us know you got them. Enjoy them! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks Jason and PS crew! On the way to swap the Coker 520 to PS 520 on my Zeniths!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pictures!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Thanks Jason and PS crew! On the way to swap the Coker 520 to PS 520 on my Zeniths!
> 
> View attachment 647608


Nice :thumbsup: Post up more pics after the swap.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Just ordered my set from the website. Cant wait to get them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddylac

What date exactly are you getting more tires? Or do you have any 14s for sale still


----------



## rudster

just ordered another 8 tires.only 21 left.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Caddylac said:


> What date exactly are you getting more tires? Or do you have any 14s for sale still


Cant give an exact date on when the next shipment will arrive especially when you have to deal with customs, but it should be here in July. And check out the website we put up what's left of the non-reserved stock for sale.


----------



## MR.59

HAD A CHANCE TO GET A SET MOUNTED UP,TIRE GUY MOUNTED THEM UP, 1 MAN SHOW, HAD ME OUT THE DOOR IN ABOUT 45 MINS!
STILL NEED 2 ZENITH ADAPTERS 5X5 FOR THE CADDY REAR END (NEW OR CLOSE TO IT)


----------



## ElProfeJose

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Just ordered my set from the website. Cant wait to get them. :thumbsup:


Orale


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

When will they be in stock and ready to ship?


----------



## ElProfeJose

http://www.premiumsportway.com/product-cat

Dayummm almost sold out?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Aztlan_Exile said:


> When will they be in stock and ready to ship?


Go to the website homie. We are selling off the last of the non-reserved stock. Those will ship out like Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## OGUNLIMITED

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Thanks Jason and PS crew! On the way to swap the Coker 520 to PS 520 on my Zeniths!
> 
> View attachment 647608


NEW PICTURES TO FALLOW SOON I'M SURE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Premium Sportway said:


> Go to the website homie. We are selling off the last of the non-reserved stock. Those will ship out like Monday or Tuesday.


Ok, when will you have enough as to not run out?

People that know me know that Im not just a window shopper. 

It's just that most sellers here, with a handfull exceptions, take forever to come through, if they ever do!


:burn:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ok, when will you have enough as to not run out?
> 
> People that know me know that Im not just a window shopper.
> 
> It's just that most sellers here, with a handfull exceptions, take forever to come through, if they ever do!
> 
> 
> :burn:


If you mean when will we have on-running stock on hand at all times, I can't give you an answer. Right now we are buying as many tires per run as we can afford. When the next run arrives in July we will see how fast they start moving and start planning for the third run and so on. We have to try and time things out so that the factory can be producing tires and get them shipped out to us before we run out of the previous run to keep running stock. Since we don't have a good handle on supply and demand yet I'm sure their will be some delays between stock.

As for your other question, once the tires were finally in our hands we haven't had much trouble in getting them out to the customers. We unloaded them last Thursday, got almost all the delivery guys in SoCal their tires on Friday (outside of a few guys who couldn't make it on such short notice), and got almost all the shipped ones out by Tuesday. All the shipped ones would have been out by Tuesday, but we had to wait for some customers to confirm their addresses against what FedEx said they should be.

And we are talking about Hundreds and Hundreds of tires here that we got out to our customers.


----------



## BIG RED

Picked mine up today will have pics to follow when I get them mounted up.


----------



## dj short dog

Got my sets in yesterday. Beautiful. Thanx fellas!:thumbsup:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

That's all that's left for now.


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> View attachment 647846
> View attachment 647847
> 
> That's all that's left for now.


WOW!
THEY WENT QUICK!


----------



## MR.59




----------



## BIG RED

OOOOoooooo WEEEEEEEeeeeee ^^^^

They look damn nice.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> OOOOoooooo WEEEEEEEeeeeee ^^^^
> 
> They look damn nice.


:yes: MORE PICS!...MORE PICS!


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Picked mine up today will have pics to follow when I get them mounted up.


Can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

dj short dog said:


> Got my sets in yesterday. Beautiful. Thanx fellas!:thumbsup:


You're welcome.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> :yes: MORE PICS!...MORE PICS!


NEW ADAPTERS SHOWED UP TODAY, BUT GOING TO PLAY WITH THE 2 BAR, OR THE SHORT 3 BAR KNOCKOFS
BUT I WAS VERY HAPPY HOW EASY MY MEXICAN TIRE GUY MOUNTED THEM UP, 

1 GUY HAD 4 13 X 7 `S TIRES MOUNTED UP UNDER 1/2 HOUR! MOUNTED BALANCED $65.00 ALL 4


----------



## leo

Im new to the conversation, but are you going to have any 14s made with the fat white wall ? 
I want to run the fat white on my 54 3100.


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> NEW ADAPTERS SHOWED UP TODAY, BUT GOING TO PLAY WITH THE 2 BAR, OR THE SHORT 3 BAR KNOCKOFS
> BUT I WAS VERY HAPPY HOW EASY MY MEXICAN TIRE GUY MOUNTED THEM UP,
> 
> 1 GUY HAD 4 13 X 7 `S TIRES MOUNTED UP UNDER 1/2 HOUR! MOUNTED BALANCED $65.00 ALL 4


You must have one hell of a tire guy. All the 5.20's I ever had mounted was a two-man job, one guy on the cheetah and the other guy with the air to the stem while making sure the tire was in the right spot for the cheetah blast. Anyway your guy sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Premium Sportway

leo said:


> Im new to the conversation, but are you going to have any 14s made with the fat white wall ?
> I want to run the fat white on my 54 3100.


We are going to see what the demand is for wide whites on the third run. If enough people want them we will make them.


----------



## big C

Premium Sportway said:


> We are going to see what the demand is for wide whites on the third run. If enough people want them we will make them.


Have you guys ever thought about moving on and doing other types of tire for classics? Yall have done a great job at taking an old product and making it a hell of alot better and safer you have done what coker could not. I hit several large swapmeets a year and coker is always there selling the shit out of some tires it would be nice to see somebody else tap into there market and cut there throat like they have cut everybody else. Keep it up guys cant wait to see the radial line:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

big C said:


> Have you guys ever thought about moving on and doing other types of tire for classics? Yall have done a great job at taking an old product and making it a hell of alot better and safer you have done what coker could not. I hit several large swapmeets a year and coker is always there selling the shit out of some tires it would be nice to see somebody else tap into there market and cut there throat like they have cut everybody else. Keep it up guys cant wait to see the radial line:thumbsup:


We haven't really thought too much about doing stuff for other markets, but we are leaving all of our options open for future expansion. We are sure there are lots of opportunities out there for us to put out Better Products than what's currently available.  

For right now though are main focus is on this project. It has taken a lot of work just to get to this point and a lot of hard work lays ahead.


----------



## ElProfeJose

From a spectators point of view. Keep up the good work and I think you need more 520 inventory??????? Anyone agree??? But I think you guys are doing a good job with this. 



Premium Sportway said:


> We haven't really thought too much about doing stuff for other markets, but we are leaving all of our options open for future expansion. We are sure there are lots of opportunities out there for us to put out Better Products than what's currently available.
> 
> For right now though are main focus is on this project. It has taken a lot of work just to get to this point and a lot of hard work lays ahead.


----------



## CoupeDTS

big C said:


> Have you guys ever thought about moving on and doing other types of tire for classics? Yall have done a great job at taking an old product and making it a hell of alot better and safer you have done what coker could not. I hit several large swapmeets a year and coker is always there selling the shit out of some tires it would be nice to see somebody else tap into there market and cut there throat like they have cut everybody else. Keep it up guys cant wait to see the radial line:thumbsup:


are there complaints about other tires coker makes? Their sport probably isnt that bad, its just bad for 5k lbs cars with tough suspension. Coker probably cant be undercut on all their products, they just didnt do their homework on lowriders and the free market responded


----------



## big C

CoupeDTS said:


> are there complaints about other tires coker makes? Their sport probably isnt that bad, its just bad for 5k lbs cars with tough suspension. Coker probably cant be undercut on all their products, they just didnt do their homework on lowriders and the free market responded


From what I have heard there other tires are shit aswell. I bought some tires from them some years back and they were shit. Had them 2 months put about 100 miles on them and had a sidewall blow out on one. After numerous calls basically they told me to go eat a dick.


----------



## Premium Sportway

CoupeDTS said:


> are there complaints about other tires coker makes? Their sport probably isnt that bad, its just bad for 5k lbs cars with tough suspension. Coker probably cant be undercut on all their products, they just didnt do their homework on lowriders and the free market responded


Ummmm...Where you been homie? He's had tons of problems with the tires they sell over the years. I always tell people to ask around and check out forums like the H.A.M.B. They have had all sorts of problems like out of round tires, tires that don't hold air, hula hooping whitewalls, redwalls and bluewalls, tires that can't be balanced, radials that fall apart like the retread semi tire "alligators" that you see all over the highways, blowouts and etc...

All that type of stuff can happen to any tire company, it happens to the best tire companies in the world. But he seems to have an inordinately high amount of these failures happen to his tires all the time.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Premium Sportway said:


> Ummmm...Where you been homie? He's had tons of problems with the tires they sell over the years. I always tell people to ask around and check out forums like the H.A.M.B. They have had all sorts of problems like out of round tires, tires that don't hold air, hula hooping whitewalls, redwalls and bluewalls, tires that can't be balanced, radials that fall apart like the retread semi tire "alligators" that you see all over the highways, blowouts and etc...
> 
> All that type of stuff can happen to any tire company, it happens to the best tire companies in the world. But he seems to have an inordinately high amount of these failures happen to his tires all the time.


Since he claims to use original molds did the original tire companies before him have the same issues with these tires? Or Is this due to poor quality control on his end?


----------



## DOMREP64

I received my set right before the 2013 Miami DUB Show Thanks to Jason i was able to get them in time for me to stretch them & leave out for a whole day in the sun the day before they got mounted, which made it easy to mount, the tire guy put them on by himself in about 20mins. I was extremely satisfied and impressed with the quality as well as looks, and not to mentioned the immediate difference in performance from the coker 5.20s. Needless to say i was a happy camper come show day! Thanks again to the Premium Sportway crew.


sorry for the small pics!


----------



## Premium Sportway

DOMREP64 said:


>


Fuck yea! Looks like you made the show. Anymore pics?? You know we want to see them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> Since he claims to use original molds did the original tire companies before him have the same issues with these tires? Or Is this due to poor quality control on his end?


Like I said before he buys or leases the molds if they are available, and if not he makes new molds for tires that molds no longer exist or are unusable.

As for your other question I would put the Blame on him. Would have to check historical data to see if the original tires had these kind of problems at the rate of his, but our guess is that he makes the tires as cheap as possible to maximize profit. They could be made better, and other companies that use the same manufacturers as him don't have the types of problems as him nor the frequency. Remember he originally made his 5.20 a 2 Ply tire that failed at a staggering rate and thought that was a good idea.


----------



## DOMREP64

Premium Sportway said:


> Fuck yea! Looks like you made the show. Anymore pics?? You know we want to see them.



Yessir!.... Thanks to you:thumbsup: will post better pics soon as i can.


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> are there complaints about other tires coker makes? Their sport probably isnt that bad, its just bad for 5k lbs cars with tough suspension. Coker probably cant be undercut on all their products, they just didnt do their homework on lowriders and the free market responded


CHOKER `S "LOWRIDER" TIRE IS AN EXACT COPY OF THE ORIGINAL DENMAN TIRE THAT WAS MADE MANY YEARS AGO,
ONLY UP TO A YEAR OR SO AGO, THEY CHANGED UP THE TIRE PROFILE ON THE 14`S


----------



## big C

DOMREP64 said:


> I received my set right before the 2013 Miami DUB Show Thanks to Jason i was able to get them in time for me to stretch them & leave out for a whole day in the sun the day before they got mounted, which made it easy to mount, the tire guy put them on by himself in about 20mins. I was extremely satisfied and impressed with the quality as well as looks, and not to mentioned the immediate difference in performance from the coker 5.20s. Needless to say i was a happy camper come show day! Thanks again to the Premium Sportway crew.
> 
> 
> sorry for the small pics!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> Since he claims to use original molds did the original tire companies before him have the same issues with these tires? Or Is this due to poor quality control on his end?


CHOKER BRAND TIRES ON 1 OF MY 39`S, I PICKED CHOKER , BECAUSE HE OFFERES A 3 INCH WHITE WALL,(THAT I LIKE BETTER) 
BUT ONLY AFTER A FEW MONTHS THE WHITE WALL STARTED TO "CHECK PATTERN ON IT" IT`S SOMTHING THAT YOU WOULD EXPECT TO SEE ON A MUCH OLDER TIRE. THE BAD PART IS I BOUGHT A STACK OF THEM!:facepalm:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> CHOKER BRAND TIRES ON 1 OF MY 39`S, I PICKED CHOKER , BECAUSE HE OFFERES A 3 INCH WHITE WALL,(THAT I LIKE BETTER)
> BUT ONLY AFTER A FEW MONTHS THE WHITE WALL STARTED TO "CHECK PATTERN ON IT" IT`S SOMTHING THAT YOU WOULD EXPECT TO SEE ON A MUCH OLDER TIRE. THE BAD PART IS I BOUGHT A STACK OF THEM!:facepalm:


Dam that's a nice car. Yeah it sucks cause you think you are buying some good shit cause I always see his tires in tv. I've gotten mixed reviews on his tires. I got some friends that have his 5.60's and they both got them around the same time. About 1 yr old. The last time I seen their tires they looked all cracked on the white wall. The cars are always garaged but in my opinion they look a lot older than they should. Then my other friend has a 47 fleetline aerosedan on 14's with the first 5.20's that Coker came out with. None of his tires have the usual split on the white walls. Maybe cause his car is lighter. I was going to buy some Coker 5.20's but luckily came across these premium sportways.


----------



## IIMPALAA

Premium Sportway said:


> Fuck yea! Looks like you made the show. Anymore pics?? You know we want to see them.


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Heath V

Beautiful! Car and tires!


----------



## califas

When does the next shipment arrive


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> When does the next shipment arrive


Next shipment is coming in July. If you are interested in 14's there's still some left on the website. 13's on the website are sold out. We will also be bringing the last few sets of 13's and 14's to the Santa Barbara Nite-Life show in a couple weeks that will be up for grabs.


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> CHOKER BRAND TIRES ON 1 OF MY 39`S, I PICKED CHOKER , BECAUSE HE OFFERES A 3 INCH WHITE WALL,(THAT I LIKE BETTER)
> BUT ONLY AFTER A FEW MONTHS THE WHITE WALL STARTED TO "CHECK PATTERN ON IT" IT`S SOMTHING THAT YOU WOULD EXPECT TO SEE ON A MUCH OLDER TIRE. THE BAD PART IS I BOUGHT A STACK OF THEM!:facepalm:


What do you mean by 1 of your 39's. You got more!! Anyway that is one sweet ride.

Question...Did you put any tire shine on them that included Silicone? If you did that could be why the whitewall went to shit or at least sped up the shittyness. Tire products with silicone in them is a no-no for tires because it drys them out and ages them faster even though products with silicone in them claim they are protectants.


----------



## Premium Sportway

IIMPALAA said:


>





IIMPALAA said:


>





IIMPALAA said:


>





IIMPALAA said:


>


Sweeeeeeeet! Thanks for getting more pics up of this beauty.


----------



## IIMPALAA

Premium Sportway said:


> Sweeeeeeeet! Thanks for getting more pics up of this beauty.


No problem, as soon as I get mines mounted on the 57 rag and 59, I will post some pics.


----------



## Chi_Low_Rollin_Shadow

soccorjimmy said:


> Yep mine just got delivered as well, just waiting to get home to see them. Have you found a place to mount them yet? I may have a couple spots near the Aurora area that can do it. JIMMY


I ordered my set Saturday 14" let me know where you get them mounted at. I'm from streamwood il I had them done by filex at P Q in Aurora years ago when I was 16 through 18 sold my low now trying to get back in the game with this 80 Monte I just got last year.


----------



## soccorjimmy

I had mine mounted at the Discount Tire in Aurora on Orchard by I 88. Talk to Jason, he did a great job, mounted and balanced for 80 bucks. Tell him Jimmy was just there. Pand Q is okay, a little shady now, lol. JIMMY


----------



## soccorjimmy

Some pics of my 14x6 supremes on my 63 galaxie, will have more pics, it is the middle of the air ride install. JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> Some pics of my 14x6 supremes on my 63 galaxie, will have more pics, it is the middle of the air ride install. JIMMY


Cool! :thumbsup: 

Let us and everybody know what you think of them when you get a chance to roll them. We know this is your first ever set of Premium Sportway 5.20's. Welcome to the club, once you join you will never want to leave.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Happy 5.20 day everyone!

To all of you who ordered your tires this weekend, we just sent them out!


----------



## MR.59

soccorjimmy said:


> I had mine mounted at the Discount Tire in Aurora on Orchard by I 88. Talk to Jason, he did a great job, mounted and balanced for 80 bucks. Tell him Jimmy was just there. Pand Q is okay, a little shady now, lol. JIMMY


sounds like a great price, i was expecting a few guys to wrestle the tires on, like i had see earlier in a video, but was happy to see 1 guy mount them up, no stretching, or laying out in the sun. 
mexiCAN tire guy jut popped them on


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Haha 5/20/13 
Only once in a thousand years 
Who knew by this date these be back on the streets uffin:


----------



## DOMREP64




----------



## sdropnem

*Happy 5.20 Day *


----------



## califas

Premium Sportway said:


> Happy 5.20 day everyone!
> 
> To all of you who ordered your tires this weekend, we just sent them out!


Nice


----------



## califas

sdropnem said:


> *Happy 5.20 Day *


Damn for real I like that


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sdropnem said:


> *Happy 5.20 Day *


:yes:


----------



## Heath V

sdropnem said:


> *Happy 5.20 Day *


Hell yea!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Swapped the Coker for PS 5.20 on my Zeniths... Looks sick!:cheesy:


----------



## REGALHILOW




----------



## rb206

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Swapped the Coker for PS 5.20 on my Zeniths... Looks sick!:cheesy:
> 
> View attachment 648727
> View attachment 648724
> View attachment 648725
> View attachment 648726


:thumbsup: Which tire shop did you go to? I want to get mine mounted and balanced.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

OG Unlimited 






rb206 said:


> :thumbsup: Which tire shop did you go to? I want to get mine mounted and balanced.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Big Props to the Premium Sportway crew for their great business! I ordered a set over the weekend, I received an email last night with tracking information and they are already expected to arrive today sometime! Some people need to take notes on conducting business like these guys! I can't wait to personally see how these tires hold up and feel, as a kid growing up I knew of no other tire then a 5.20. I personally have had the Coker 5.20's on the last few of my cars and have had no problem what so ever with them, either have my club brothers. Unfortunately, they do not look 100% like the OG 5.20 i grew up knowing. So I am excited to finally roll a 5.20 that looks identical to the original but with more strength and better quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Swapped the Coker for PS 5.20 on my Zeniths... Looks sick!:cheesy:
> 
> View attachment 648727
> View attachment 648724
> View attachment 648725
> View attachment 648726


nice!


----------



## Chi_Low_Rollin_Shadow

soccorjimmy said:


> Some pics of my 14x6 supremes on my 63 galaxie, will have more pics, it is the middle of the air ride install. JIMMY


Nice wheels bro they look bad ass. Thanks for info I'm going to try stretching them out with paint buckets first. Set them out on the sun for a day see if my local just tire can do the job if not off to Aurora


----------



## rb206

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> OG Unlimited


Good lookin out!


----------



## Premium Sportway

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Swapped the Coker for PS 5.20 on my Zeniths... Looks sick!:cheesy:
> 
> View attachment 648727
> View attachment 648724
> View attachment 648725
> View attachment 648726


Now you got to post up pics of them on your ride homie.


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Big Props to the Premium Sportway crew for their great business! I ordered a set over the weekend, I received an email last night with tracking information and they are already expected to arrive today sometime! Some people need to take notes on conducting business like these guys! I can't wait to personally see how these tires hold up and feel, as a kid growing up I knew of no other tire then a 5.20. I personally have had the Coker 5.20's on the last few of my cars and have had no problem what so ever with them, either have my club brothers. Unfortunately, they do not look 100% like the OG 5.20 i grew up knowing. So I am excited to finally roll a 5.20 that looks identical to the original but with more strength and better quality. :thumbsup:


Thanks. :thumbsup: Let us know what you think of them when you get a chance to roll 'em.


----------



## Lo pab 77

DOMREP64 said:


>


Damn that's nice!!


----------



## Voodoo64

got My sportways in


----------



## Voodoo64

switched out Cokers to the sportways on my Z's


----------



## MR.59

CHEATED TO GET THE FRONT ON,,,,,NEED 5X5 ADAPTERS FOR THE CADDY REAR END
BUT THEY STILL LOOK NICE


----------



## rIdaho

Got my new Sportways 2day. If I were to buy radials ever again after seeing these in person, then I would be retarded or broke.lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

Thanks for all the props, guys! We are very happy with the end product, and glad everyone likes them. 

We are finalizing the next shipment of tires, and expect them to arrive in the first week of July. All indications point to another fast sell-out, so for those that want a set, we strongly advise you to order your set(s) now.


----------



## no joke

MR.59 said:


> CHEATED TO GET THE FRONT ON,,,,,NEED 5X5 ADAPTERS FOR THE CADDY REAR END
> BUT THEY STILL LOOK NICE


you looking good perry :thumbsup:


----------



## KURSED1

KEEP THEM FUCKERS COMING. THEY'RE GONA BE THE ONLY WHITEWALLS AVAILABLE....BAD ASS OG LOOK WITH MODERN TECHNOLOGY.CAN'T TOP THAT.


----------



## rudster

Took another 4 only one tire left.


----------



## MR.59

no joke said:


> you looking good perry :thumbsup:


THANKS!
SHE`LL BE NICE IF I EVER GET IT DONE


----------



## LURCH63

Gotta get me some


----------



## MR.59

rudster said:


> Took another 4 only one tire left.


I GOTTA PLACE ANOTHER ORDER MYSELF, AND AD A FEW 14`S THIS TIME,
GOTTA HAVE SOME PUT AWAY FOR A RAINYDAY


----------



## rudster

MR.59 said:


> I GOTTA PLACE ANOTHER ORDER MYSELF, AND AD A FEW 14`S THIS TIME,
> GOTTA HAVE SOME PUT AWAY FOR A RAINYDAY


Yea I hear ya. Shit I'm stocked up for a dam thunderstorm. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Voodoo64 said:


> View attachment 648935
> switched out Cokers to the sportways on my Z's


Bad assss


----------



## ABRAXASS

Why is there not more pics of these tires on ranflas? Would have thought there would be 20 pages by now


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> Why is there not more pics of these tires on ranflas? Would have thought there would be 20 pages by now


It's a Secret Society homie. Lol J/K 

We be waiting too. Want to hear reviews of how they drive by more people too. We put a lot of work into engineering these tires so that people could roll 'em everyday safely and without worry.


----------



## BIG RED

ABRAXASS said:


> Why is there not more pics of these tires on ranflas? Would have thought there would be 20 pages by now


Need to get mine mounted and have a friend that said he could do them this Saturday. If the weather is good I'll be putting some miles on them after I get them mounted to give my feed back on them compared to the cokers as I have done a season on them.


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> I GOTTA PLACE ANOTHER ORDER MYSELF, AND AD A FEW 14`S THIS TIME,
> GOTTA HAVE SOME PUT AWAY FOR A RAINYDAY


YUP!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

....GOT MY SHIT!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

THANX PREMIUM SPORTWAY (JASON)!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 649459
> ....GOT MY SHIT!!!
> View attachment 649460


Damn!!! :fool2:


----------



## ElProfeJose

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 649459
> ....GOT MY SHIT!!!
> View attachment 649460


No mames wey!!!!! Player your stocked up!!!! Who's gonna mount them for you? I go to Pachecos but one of the kids out there is not very smart and the other day he fucked up my tire........


----------



## Duez

ABRAXASS said:


> Why is there not more pics of these tires on ranflas? Would have thought there would be 20 pages by now


Still gotta get mine mounted.


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 649459
> ....GOT MY SHIT!!!
> View attachment 649460


DAMN! 
FILLED UP THAT TRUCK BED


----------



## sdropnem

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 649459
> ....GOT MY SHIT!!!
> View attachment 649460


.:rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## slo

Premium Sportway said:


> Next shipment is coming in July. If you are interested in 14's there's still some left on the website. 13's on the website are sold out. We will also be bringing the last few sets of 13's and 14's to the Santa Barbara Nite-Life show in a couple weeks that will be up for grabs.


14s say back order ... wtf


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

slo said:


> 14s say back order ... wtf


Big dogg you must be slow. . .

That was posted 4 days ago. These are hott and you gotta pick em up quick. uffin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Big dogg you must be slow. . .
> 
> That was posted 4 days ago. These are hott and you gotta pick em up quick. uffin:


X62. They sent me an E-mail when they lifted the ordering. Jumped on them de volada


----------



## Premium Sportway

slo said:


> 14s say back order ... wtf


Both sizes are sold out homie. We opened up the backorders cause people were wanting to order now to get in on the second shipment coming in July.


----------



## Brown ale 68




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Brown ale 68 said:


> View attachment 649633
> View attachment 649634










nice tru s


----------



## ABRAXASS

Brown ale 68 said:


> View attachment 649633
> View attachment 649634


Wait......whuuu


----------



## soccorjimmy

here are some pics on the galaxie. I just finished bagging the front, the rear is on 3in blocks but will be bagged soon. JIMMY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

ElProfeJose said:


> No mames wey!!!!! Player your stocked up!!!! Who's gonna mount them for you? I go to Pachecos but one of the kids out there is not very smart and the other day he fucked up my tire........


yeah probably go there but ill look out for the dumb ass kid!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Brown ale 68 said:


> View attachment 649633
> View attachment 649634


----------



## BIG LOUU

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> nice tru s


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

Brown ale 68 said:


> View attachment 649633
> View attachment 649634


That's nice :wow: what are they going on


----------



## slo

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Big dogg you must be slow. . .
> 
> That was posted 4 days ago. These are hott and you gotta pick em up quick. uffin:


:uh:


----------



## MR.59

slo said:


> :uh:


JUST PRE ORDER FOR THE NEXT BATCH IN JULY TO BE SURE YOU GET A SET, 
CAUSE GUYS ARE SNATCHING THESE TIRES UP AS FAST AS THEY MAKE THEM


----------



## Brown ale 68

BigVics58 said:


> That's nice :wow: what are they going on


68 impala


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> here are some pics on the galaxie. I just finished bagging the front, the rear is on 3in blocks but will be bagged soon. JIMMY


:thumbsup: Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Brown ale 68 said:


> 68 impala


Please tell me you will be posting pics when you put them on the 68. We can't wait to see this car after seeing those Tru's. :fool2:


----------



## Brown ale 68

BIG LOUU said:


> nice:thumbsup:


Thanks BIG LOUU


----------



## Brown ale 68

Premium Sportway said:


> Please tell me you will be posting pics when you put them on the 68. We can't wait to see this car after seeing those Tru's. :fool2:


 YES SIRR. JUST HAVE TO FINISH PUTTING IT TOGETHER.


----------



## BigVics58

Premium Sportway said:


> Please tell me you will be posting pics when you put them on the 68. We can't wait to see this car after seeing those Tru's. :fool2:


X2


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

$20 and 15 Minutes to mount all 4  True Story...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Finally got to Mount them today, they feel great so far. I just drove around town and to my buddy's house. I'm sure this weekend I will jump on the freeway to see how they handle at faster speeds.


----------



## KURSED1

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


Dope as fuck


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


bad ass!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Brown ale 68 said:


> YES SIRR. JUST HAVE TO FINISH PUTTING IT TOGETHER.


Cool. Can't wait


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Finally got to Mount them today, they feel great so far. I just drove around town and to my buddy's house. I'm sure this weekend I will jump on the freeway to see how they handle at faster speeds.


Bad Ass ride homie! Look forward to your opinion on them as you put more miles on them.

Now go out there and Cruise 'Em and Abuse 'Em so we can sell you more. :biggrin:


----------



## Tony61impala

sorry no mounted for the moment


----------



## BIG LOUU

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Tony61impala said:


> View attachment 650267
> 
> 
> sorry no mounted for the moment


Cool!. Did you get all 4? The tracking number still says 2 were delivered and the other 2 are in transit. But it's USPS and their tracking service sucks in my opinion for on-time accuracy.


----------



## Tony61impala

4 at the same time


----------



## BIG RED




----------



## BIG RED




----------



## BIG RED

beside the cokers.


----------



## BIG RED

Beside a 175 70 14. The radial looks like im going monster trucking :rofl:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

BIG RED said:


>


Dam those cokers look like shit when compared to the premium sportways! They look like my steer tires that I use on my quad when I take it sand duning. They look quite rounded.


----------



## sdropnem

BIG RED said:


> Beside a 175 70 14. The radial looks like im going monster trucking :rofl:


5.20s Definitely! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


Are those 14s or 13s? I love that look


----------



## ElProfeJose

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Finally got to Mount them today, they feel great so far. I just drove around town and to my buddy's house. I'm sure this weekend I will jump on the freeway to see how they handle at faster speeds.


Right on player. Nice pic.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Tony61impala said:


> 4 at the same time


Thanks. We will go ahead and mark you off as completed.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


>





BIG RED said:


>





BIG RED said:


> beside the cokers.


Nice comparison pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Beside a 175 70 14. The radial looks like im going monster trucking :rofl:


This pic is crazy. You could fit our tire down the middle 3 tread ribs of that that 175/70/14.


----------



## Duez

BIG RED said:


> Beside a 175 70 14. The radial looks like im going monster trucking :rofl:


There was no way I was putting those Hankooks on my car again.


----------



## johnnie65

Will you guys (premium sportway) be selling tires at the LRM show here in fresno in Aug?


----------



## 898949

Tires look good! So being that their expensive has anyone tried hopping on them yet? It might be a dumb thing to do but just was curious.


----------



## Premium Sportway

To all our Veteran's have a happy Memorial Day.


----------



## Premium Sportway

johnnie65 said:


> Will you guys (premium sportway) be selling tires at the LRM show here in fresno in Aug?


Yup.


----------



## Premium Sportway

~87Limited~ said:


> Tires look good! So being that their expensive has anyone tried hopping on them yet? It might be a dumb thing to do but just was curious.


There are a few guys who specifically said they were going to put them on their hoppers, and at least one guy said he would post pics and how they held up. Nobody's posted anything up yet though, and we haven't heard anything yet either. Just have to wait I guess.


----------



## fons

Premium Sportway said:


> There are a few guys who specifically said they were going to put them on their hoppers, and at least one guy said he would post pics and how they held up. Nobody's posted anything up yet though, and we haven't heard anything yet either. Just have to wait I guess.


yep I did.. I need it the tires b4 are picnic. And I got them a day b4 an dint have no time to have them install. But this week I will post them on action.


----------



## slo

MR.59 said:


> JUST PRE ORDER FOR THE NEXT BATCH IN JULY TO BE SURE YOU GET A SET,
> CAUSE GUYS ARE SNATCHING THESE TIRES UP AS FAST AS THEY MAKE THEM


I've been supporting this project since day one with you guys but with the ups and downs, do you mean in july you will be getting another shipment in to sell/distribute or in july you plan to schedule another order from your manufacturer?

Thanks


----------



## BIG RED

I hope the weather turns good this weekend so I can get some miles in and post up what I think of these tires. The short trip I made on them they felt better tgen the coker's I have ran.


----------



## Premium Sportway

slo said:


> I've been supporting this project since day one with you guys but with the ups and downs, do you mean in july you will be getting another shipment in to sell/distribute or in july you plan to schedule another order from your manufacturer?
> 
> Thanks


July is when the next shipment arrives. Production for it is already done, we are just working on finalizing all the shipping details.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Premium Sportway said:


> Cant give an exact date on when the next shipment will arrive especially when you have to deal with customs, but it should be here in July. And check out the website we put up what's left of the non-reserved stock for sale.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> I hope the weather turns good this weekend so I can get some miles in and post up what I think of these tires. The short trip I made on them they felt better tgen the coker's I have ran.


Would be cool if you compare them to the 175/70/14's in the pics you put up. Dreamer62 said he didn't notice much of a difference between our tire and the 185/14's he was running, and he was testing our 5.20-13's!


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Would be cool if you compare them to the 175/70/14's in the pics you put up. Dreamer62 said he didn't notice much of a difference between our tire and the 185/14's he was running, and he was testing our 5.20-13's!


Ill give my opinion for both. The 175's where vastly superior to the cokers. One thing that stood out was the fuel consumption and how easy my car would roll. The cokers after they sat for a day would not roll with the car in gear at idle lol where the radials would of course roll. 

Ill give more of a write up after I get miles on the premium sportways. The first test ill be doing is the cold roll test see if they will move at idle or be flat spotted like a brick


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Ill give my opinion for both. The 175's where vastly superior to the cokers. One thing that stood out was the fuel consumption and how easy my car would roll. The cokers after they sat for a day would not roll with the car in gear at idle lol where the radials would of course roll.
> 
> Ill give more of a write up after I get miles on the premium sportways. The first test ill be doing is the cold roll test see if they will move at idle or be flat spotted like a brick


They're going to flat spot, no way around it it's a bias-ply thing, we'll let you compare the two.

I expect the 175/70/14 to win the head on comparison (don't worry we won't hold it against you. ). It is a radial after all which has its advantages. We put a lot of work into making our tire more like a radial and we are interested in how close you think our tire is to the radial. Everything we have heard so far has been very positive as to how good they ride and feel compared to radials.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

So I had the car out pretty much all weekend. Got a chance to roll around town and jump on the freeway, I am very impressed with these tires! they hold up very well and feel solid. At times I hit 80 mph on the freeway with confidence. The flat spots are not bad at all! They warm up really quick and in my opinion they are not as drastic as the Coker flat spots after sitting. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Premium Sportway said:


> Yup.



Are u going to have show specials? Or reg price? I just want to have my money ready. Lmk, thanks.


----------



## Premium Sportway

No show specials, just the regular price. There is of course no shipping, so you save on that cost.


----------



## Dreamer62

Hey all, 

Just to chime in again, I personally enjoyed driving these daily. In the hot times and in the cold, the flat spots went away quickly and I rolled the 13's with confidence on my 67 rag. I did 100's of miles a week and the only issue I ever had was with a few days of wet whether. I will roll these daily again and I can't wait until I get a set back on my car. 

Thanks


----------



## MR.59

Dreamer62 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just to chime in again, I personally enjoyed driving these daily. In the hot times and in the cold, the flat spots went away quickly and I rolled the 13's with confidence on my 67 rag. I did 100's of miles a week and the only issue I ever had was with a few days of wet whether. I will roll these daily again and I can't wait until I get a set back on my car.
> 
> Thanks


you racked up them miles on them, all in LOS ANGELES traffic too.
thanks again MARIO for taking on the testing challenge


----------



## Dreamer62

i only made it to about 2000 miles, I wish I would have had 14's to test, but i had to returns the 13" rims i was borrowing for this testing abruptly ending the test. Glad I could help get this done.


----------



## 898949

Premium Sportway said:


> There are a few guys who specifically said they were going to put them on their hoppers, and at least one guy said he would post pics and how they held up. Nobody's posted anything up yet though, and we haven't heard anything yet either. Just have to wait I guess.


Sounds good!


----------



## 898949

fons said:


> yep I did.. I need it the tires b4 are picnic. And I got them a day b4 an dint have no time to have them install. But this week I will post them on action.


:h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> So I had the car out pretty much all weekend. Got a chance to roll around town and jump on the freeway, I am very impressed with these tires! they hold up very well and feel solid. At times I hit 80 mph on the freeway with confidence. The flat spots are not bad at all! They warm up really quick and in my opinion they are not as drastic as the Coker flat spots after sitting. :thumbsup:





Dreamer62 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just to chime in again, I personally enjoyed driving these daily. In the hot times and in the cold, the flat spots went away quickly and I rolled the 13's with confidence on my 67 rag. I did 100's of miles a week and the only issue I ever had was with a few days of wet whether. I will roll these daily again and I can't wait until I get a set back on my car.
> 
> Thanks


Hell yea...Great info guys. :thumbsup: We get a lot of calls from people who have only rode on radials and wanting to know how these tires compare.. I hope they check out this topic.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Dreamer62 said:


> i only made it to about 2000 miles, I wish I would have had 14's to test, but i had to returns the 13" rims i was borrowing for this testing abruptly ending the test. Glad I could help get this done.


Only a month or so away until the next shipment comes in so we can get you those 14's to roll.

Can't thank you enough Mario, for jumping in on the testing on short notice and piling up the miles. Helped us out a whole lot with the timeline we were on.

Thanks again,

Premium Sportway


----------



## Dreamer62

:thumbsup:


----------



## fons

Premium Sportway said:


> Only a month or so away until the next shipment comes in so we can get you those 14's to roll.
> 
> Can't thank you enough Mario, for jumping in on the testing on short notice and piling up the miles. Helped us out a whole lot with the timeline we were on.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Premium Sportway


here are some of my testing.:werd:


----------



## fons

I also maid a video on my phone but I don't know how post it. Video on the fwy going @ 70mph hopping on this tire's so far so good. I got to put my car to charge to do my final test Cus my battery's where low and the car was not working good do to a previous hopp we had at our picnic an didn't get the tires on time.uffin:


----------



## KURSED1

fons said:


> here are some of my testing.:werd:


BAD ASS


----------



## Premium Sportway

fons said:


> here are some of my testing.:werd:





fons said:


> I also maid a video on my phone but I don't know how post it. Video on the fwy going @ 70mph hopping on this tire's so far so good. I got to put my car to charge to do my final test Cus my battery's where low and the car was not working good do to a previous hopp we had at our picnic an didn't get the tires on time.uffin:


Daaaaaaaaaaamn that hopper is clean as fuck!!! 

I know you said you need to charge your batts to do a better hopping test, but have you noticed any differences in the inches you are getting compared to the tires you were running? I don't know a lot about hoppers but I have heard guys like to run bigger tires because it helps get more inches. Don't know just wondering?


----------



## fons

http://youtu.be/xSipjr8gWv0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

fons said:


> http://youtu.be/xSipjr8gWv0


:thumbsup:


----------



## fons

Premium Sportway said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaamn that hopper is clean as fuck!!!
> 
> I know you said you need to charge your batts to do a better hopping test, but have you noticed any differences in the inches you are getting compared to the tires you were running? I don't know a lot about hoppers but I have heard guys like to run bigger tires because it helps get more inches. Don't know just wondering?


not really I just have to wait till my battery's are charge to see if it get on the bumper on 3 to 4 liks. Will see. I also check the tires 4 bubbles or any imperfections after I hopp it. But I don't see anything yet. Like I said so far so good.. I'm still hoping to to b able to get another set just incase.hno: it will b nice since I'm doing this just to proof this tires are good for anything. Shit I already burn a motor on hopping it.


----------



## fons




----------



## JustCruisin

Left the blue on em to match the pinstripes... uffin:


----------



## 13OZKAR

fons said:


> here are some of my testing.:werd:


DAMN! LOOKS LIKE THEY CAN HANG A BEATING TO ME... AND LOOK GOOD AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! LOOKS LIKE THEY CAN HANG A BEATING TO ME... AND LOOK GOOD AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!
> View attachment 652338


I SAW THAT! THEM SIDE WALLS ARE THICK, SO WHEN HE HIT THE GROUND, YOU REALLY DON`T SEE THE SIDE WALLS OF THE TIRES COMPRESS DOWN, THEY HOLD THERE SHAPE, UP OR DOWN, 
THESE NEW TIRES ARE THE SHIT!


----------



## MR.59

Dreamer62 said:


> :thumbsup:


WELL DONE MY FRIEND!:thumbsup:


----------



## 898949

fons said:


> http://youtu.be/xSipjr8gWv0


Niiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

fons said:


> not really I just have to wait till my battery's are charge to see if it get on the bumper on 3 to 4 liks. Will see. I also check the tires 4 bubbles or any imperfections after I hopp it. But I don't see anything yet. Like I said so far so good.. I'm still hoping to to b able to get another set just incase.hno: it will b nice since I'm doing this just to proof this tires are good for anything. Shit I already burn a motor on hopping it.


Sucks you burned up a motor :thumbsdown:.

I was going to mention to check the tires for any signs of damage or failure, but you are already on top of that. Just keep checking them like you are doing, no sense in risking damaging your rims or car or even worse hurting yourself in an accident. As far as we know you are the first guy to actually start hopping on them, so being cautious for now is the smart move. :yes: 

Looking forward to seeing more of your hopping on them.


----------



## johnnie65

How much is it for 5 tires? Thinking of buying 5 at the fresno LRM show. Lmk, thanks.


----------



## Premium Sportway

johnnie65 said:


> How much is it for 5 tires? Thinking of buying 5 at the fresno LRM show. Lmk, thanks.


It's $140/tire so 5 would be $700 plus tax.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:run::thumbsup:



fons said:


> here are some of my testing.:werd:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## johnnie65

Premium Sportway said:


> It's $140/tire so 5 would be $700 plus tax.


Damn. And sales tax. Lol


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> Damn. And sales tax. Lol


 THESE TIRES ARE WORTH EVERY PENNY


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Premium Sportway said:


> What do you mean by 1 of your 39's. You got more!! Anyway that is one sweet ride.
> 
> Question...Did you put any tire shine on them that included Silicone? If you did that could be why the whitewall went to shit or at least sped up the shittyness. Tire products with silicone in them is a no-no for tires because it drys them out and ages them faster even though products with silicone in them claim they are protectants.


What type of armor all would you guys recommend that doesn't contain silicone?


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> What type of armor all would you guys recommend that doesn't contain silicone?


I use 303 Aerospace Protectant personally. It gives a nice dark matte black finish to tires (I don't really like those super shiny tire dressings). It's expensive but can be used to protect a bunch of stuff other than tires, like plastic, vinyl, leather, your door seals etc... Has worked really well on all the stuff I have put it on.

I have also used less expensive stuff just for tires like Meguiars stuff that worked but it was that gel goopy stuff that can be a little messy. There are dozens if not hundreds of different products out there. Stuff that contains NO or NON-SILICONE is what you are looking for, I'm sure some guys on here have their own recommendations as well. 

I'll stick to the 303 myself since it has way more uses and isn't messy like most tire shine products I have tried.


----------



## ABRAXASS

46'Areosedan said:


> What type of armor all would you guys recommend that doesn't contain silicone?


Try PROWAX.com, all kinds of good stuff for your ranflas.....


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Premium Sportway said:


> I use 303 Aerospace Protectant personally. It gives a nice dark matte black finish to tires (I don't really like those super shiny tire dressings). It's expensive but can be used to protect a bunch of stuff other than tires, like plastic, vinyl, leather, your door seals etc... Has worked really well on all the stuff I have put it on.
> 
> I have also used less expensive stuff just for tires like Meguiars stuff that worked but it was that gel goopy stuff that can be a little messy. There are dozens if not hundreds of different products out there. Stuff that contains NO or NON-SILICONE is what you are looking for, I'm sure some guys on here have their own recommendations as well.
> 
> I'll stick to the 303 myself since it has way more uses and isn't messy like most tire shine products I have tried.


 Where do you purchase this 303 Aerospace Protectant?


----------



## Premium Sportway

72BOATTAIL said:


> Where do you purchase this 303 Aerospace Protectant?


I get mine at Marine stores since its a popular protectant for boat owners. Sometimes you can find it at auto parts stores, but it's been hit or miss for me with them. The Marine stores usually always have it.


----------



## silent7905

72BOATTAIL said:


> Where do you purchase this 303 Aerospace Protectant?


They have it in all the big chain auto parts stores around here, shouldn't be hard to find at all.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

ABRAXASS said:


> Try PROWAX.com, all kinds of good stuff for your ranflas.....


Cool I'll have to check that place out. I also did a search on the 303 aerospace protectant and it looks like they have a website. It's www.303products.com, it looks like for a gallon of that protectant goes for $109.99


----------



## UCE*EP

SAUL said:


>


 Very clean!!:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

Sup Jason!..what's your touring shedule looklike? Coming back to the Phx area anytime this year?


----------



## 73loukat

SAUL said:


>


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## d'Elegance

SAUL said:


>


saul...what did you use on your Tires ? looking good


----------



## big C

Premium Sportway said:


> I use 303 Aerospace Protectant personally. It gives a nice dark matte black finish to tires (I don't really like those super shiny tire dressings). It's expensive but can be used to protect a bunch of stuff other than tires, like plastic, vinyl, leather, your door seals etc... Has worked really well on all the stuff I have put it on.
> 
> I have also used less expensive stuff just for tires like Meguiars stuff that worked but it was that gel goopy stuff that can be a little messy. There are dozens if not hundreds of different products out there. Stuff that contains NO or NON-SILICONE is what you are looking for, I'm sure some guys on here have their own recommendations as well.
> 
> I'll stick to the 303 myself since it has way more uses and isn't messy like most tire shine products I have tried.


One time I accidentally ran over a quart of 10w30. It put a nice shine on one of my tires and it lasted for awhile too


----------



## ABRAXASS

big C said:


> One time I accidentally ran over a quart of 10w30. It put a nice shine on one of my tires and it lasted for awhile too


LoL......


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Heath V

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


Wow that's nice!


----------



## BIG RED

What's for a burn around town today I was very happy how they performed way better then the cokers very little sway when I drove they felt very solid as I went around on highways and around town much better than the cokers. 

Best part they did not flat spot as bad as the cokers as the car rolled at idle in gear unlike the cokers so I would say that they are much stronger and much like my radials.


----------



## BIG RED




----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


Beautiful! I always liked the way the Premium Sportways have that long flat strip on the bottom when you put weight on them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> What's for a burn around town today I was very happy how they performed way better then the cokers very little sway when I drove they felt very solid as I went around on highways and around town much better than the cokers.
> 
> Best part they did not flat spot as bad as the cokers as the car rolled at idle in gear unlike the cokers so I would say that they are much stronger and much like my radials.





BIG RED said:


>


:worship: Awwwww man, Tru's and Premium Sportway 5.20's!!!!

Great comparison info. We don't know why anybody would want to ride a radial after all the improvements we made with our 5.20's.


----------



## Premium Sportway

azmobn06 said:


> Sup Jason!..what's your touring shedule looklike? Coming back to the Phx area anytime this year?


I think we might make it back down to AZ in late July. Kind of penciled in for now but keep checking back to see if and when something is confirmed. Right now only the Fresno Show is scheduled in. More shows and stuff will be decided after our next shipment arrives.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

nice t


Premium Sportway said:


> I think we might make it back down to AZ in late July. Kind of penciled in for now but keep checking back to see if and when something is confirmed. Right now only the Fresno Show is scheduled in. More shows and stuff will be decided after our next shipment arrives.


nice talkin to you great person and beautifull tires


----------



## big eddie.t

wat is everybody running the 13s or 14s on the Cadillac big body (can anybody post some pic)


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


This pic will make a nice poster....


----------



## TopDogg

Well, you will have place to stay when you make it 
to AZ.



Premium Sportway said:


> I think we might make it back down to AZ in late July. Kind of penciled in for now but keep checking back to see if and when something is confirmed. Right now only the Fresno Show is scheduled in. More shows and stuff will be decided after our next shipment arrives.


----------



## DanielDucati

so whats the retail side looking like? as far as any future plans to have these being sold at well known tire store chains???(discount,firestone,pepboys,ect).....


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> Well, you will have place to stay when you make it
> to AZ.


Hey thanks! We'll have to keep that in mind whenever we make trips out your way.


----------



## Premium Sportway

DanielDucati said:


> so whats the retail side looking like? as far as any future plans to have these being sold at well known tire store chains???(discount,firestone,pepboys,ect).....


We are doing all sales through our website and shows/events that we attend for now. We stated before that we wouldn't be signing on any distributors until at least a year so we can gather the appropriate sales data needed to make up the requisite contracts and everything. Our whole pricing model is based on being factory direct to keep the price as low as possible. That's why even bulk orders don't have much of a discount because we never added in the overhead for distributor pricing. If we had the price would have been at least $155+. We said screw that and went for the factory direct pricing. If we sell into the higher numbers of our estimates then we will be able to get a manufacturing discount which can be passed on to the customer and or give us the pricing flexibility to sign-up distributors since the amount of tires required to be made to get a manufacturers discount is in the 10's of thousands and at that point we would probably need distributors anyway.


----------



## 1229

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave: :h5:


----------



## aaronrego84

Anyone have tips or tricks on how to mount these 520's!?


----------



## aaronrego84

14x7*


----------



## Premium Sportway

aaronrego84 said:


> Anyone have tips or tricks on how to mount these 520's!?


Lots of tire lube and a Cheetah Bead Blaster/Setter.

Here's a link to the video TopDogg made when he got his tires mounted.


----------



## aaronrego84

Cool thanks man!


----------



## MR.59

aaronrego84 said:


> Anyone have tips or tricks on how to mount these 520's!?


my mexiCAN tire guy mounted all 4 freshly unwrapped tires mounted balanced by himself, just used that cheeta blaster, boom done


----------



## BIG RED

aaronrego84 said:


> Anyone have tips or tricks on how to mount these 520's!?


When my buddy did mine that where UN stretched we just laid them on the bottom bead I held the pedal for constant air and he blasted them with the blaster. Worked great and since I don't have a Mexican tire guy this is the best we could do lol. Mr,59 guy would have been easier though


----------



## LALO

Premium Sportway said:


> We are doing all sales through our website and shows/events that we attend for now. We stated before that we wouldn't be signing on any distributors until at least a year so we can gather the appropriate sales data needed to make up the requisite contracts and everything. Our whole pricing model is based on being factory direct to keep the price as low as possible. That's why even bulk orders don't have much of a discount because we never added in the overhead for distributor pricing. If we had the price would have been at least $155+. We said screw that and went for the factory direct pricing. If we sell into the higher numbers of our estimates then we will be able to get a manufacturing discount which can be passed on to the customer and or give us the pricing flexibility to sign-up distributors since the amount of tires required to be made to get a manufacturers discount is in the 10's of thousands and at that point we would probably need distributors anyway.


I would be interested in being a distributor


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> When my buddy did mine that where UN stretched we just laid them on the bottom bead I held the pedal for constant air and he blasted them with the blaster. Worked great and since I don't have a Mexican tire guy this is the best we could do lol. Mr,59 guy would have been easier though


mexiCAN!,,,,,,,,, yes i was willing yo help him out, but he said he had it himself.

HE STRUGGLED MORE MOUNTING AN N.O.S. SET OF ORIGINAL TIRES, HE CALLED IN HIS BROTHER FOR BACK UP ON THAT SET.


----------



## johnnie65

How much for 4 or 5 tires picked up or shipped to 93722. Have some members out in Anaheim and riverside area where are u guys located. Lmk, thanks.


----------



## rIdaho

uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

LALO said:


> I would be interested in being a distributor


We have added your interest in being a distributor to our list.


----------



## Premium Sportway

johnnie65 said:


> How much for 4 or 5 tires picked up or shipped to 93722. Have some members out in Anaheim and riverside area where are u guys located. Lmk, thanks.


We are in Goleta. The price is $140 each or $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping. 5 tires would be $700 plus any applicable taxes and shipping. You can get this info on our website www.premiumsportway.com. To get the totals with tax and shipping (if applicable) just add how many tires you want to the cart and go to checkout. Then just enter the City, State, and Zip Code and make sure to click down to the phone # box or a blank black space on the screen to get the shipping quotes to load.

However, we are sold out right now. You can place a backorder if you want, but like it says on our product pages the backorders won't ship until July when our next shipment arrives.


----------



## sloNez

To Santa Barbara from L.A. and back. Smooth ride, no problems.


----------



## sloNez




----------



## Premium Sportway

sloNez said:


> To Santa Barbara from L.A. and back. Smooth ride, no problems.





sloNez said:


>


Nice rides homie :thumbsup: Thanx for posting up pics.


----------



## MR.59

13X5.20


----------



## BIG RED

Looks badass Mr.59


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MR.59 said:


> 13X5.20


 damn thats nice!:nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58

MR.59 said:


> 13X5.20


Nice


----------



## no joke

MR.59 said:


> 13X5.20


looks good perry :thumbsup:


----------



## hardcore76caprice

Looks just like mines. Got an clone:shocked:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

I had a chance to test out these tires again yesterday by taking a nice drive on the freeway, I live in Rancho Cucamonga and took a drive out to Crenshaw (about 55 miles each way) at times hitting some high speeds. I am again, impressed with the performance of these tires! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> 13X5.20


Can't wait to see it when you finish it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> I had a chance to test out these tires again yesterday by taking a nice drive on the freeway, I live in Rancho Cucamonga and took a drive out to Crenshaw (about 55 miles each way) at times hitting some high speeds. I am again, impressed with the performance of these tires! :thumbsup:


Man you Crazy...BE CAREFUL out there. 

Unless you got that thing re-flashed them fleetwoods top-out at 110 mph I believe. (Should be a little off with the smaller wheels and tires too)


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Premium Sportway said:


> Man you Crazy...BE CAREFUL out there.
> 
> Unless you got that thing re-flashed them fleetwoods top-out at 110 mph I believe. (Should be a little off with the smaller wheels and tires too)


 Lol...I don't usually drive that fast, I haven't calibrated for with the smaller tires so I was probably only doing about 90 if that.


----------



## Duez

I put 5 1/2" blocks in the day before and the dude barely had to hit them with the Cheetah. They ride way bumpier than my wide ass 175's but they look _way_ better. 

2002 TownCar on 5.20-14


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Lol...I don't usually drive that fast, I haven't calibrated for with the smaller tires so I was probably only doing about 90 if that.


It's good info for people interested in our tires though.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> I put 5 1/2" blocks in the day before and the dude barely had to hit them with the Cheetah. They ride way bumpier than my wide ass 175's but they look _way_ better.
> 
> 2002 TownCar on 5.20-14


Looking real good! :thumbsup: I guess they are a little different than those 175/14 balloons you're used too. But this ^^^^^^^is the way a lowriders tires should look like. It's like stepping up from baggy jeans and a t-shirt to a perfectly fitting tuxedo.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Don't get too carried away. Tires look good :thumbsup:

But wheels, paint and etc need to be upgraded to be that "perfectly fitted tuxedo" :scrutinize: lets just say they put away the tennis shoes and put on some clean dress shoes.

One step at a time, and these tires are a major step, great work fellas uffin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Don't get too carried away. Tires look good :thumbsup:
> 
> But wheels, paint and etc need to be upgraded to be that "perfectly fitted tuxedo" :scrutinize: lets just say they put away the tennis shoes and put on some *Stacy Adams*.
> 
> One step at a time, and these tires are a major step, great work fellas uffin:


Fixed homie :h5:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

My quadruplets came a day early, thanks. Work is busy I'll try to get them on soon.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Minnesota said:


> My quadruplets came a day early, thanks. Work is busy I'll try to get them on soon.


Nice tease shot of your 62. :fool2: We'll be anxiously awaiting more pics!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

ABRAXASS said:


> Fixed homie :h5:


Ok Ok you officially a BALLER! haha :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Premium Sportway said:


> I think we might make it back down to AZ in late July. Kind of penciled in for now but keep checking back to see if and when something is confirmed. Right now only the Fresno Show is scheduled in. More shows and stuff will be decided after our next shipment arrives.


Cool, Thanks!


----------



## 86 Limited

anybody had these tires on now for a while on a daily driven lo-lo? wanna see how long they last with the new "added rubber amount to the outer sidewall" for those of us with extended uppers before i dish out over 5 bills for 13 inch tires hno:


----------



## Mr_Serna

I put mine on just in time for the show, Thanks Premium Sportway......


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr_Serna said:


> View attachment 659302
> 
> I put mine on just in time for the show, Thanks Premium Sportway......


That looks real nice! :thumbsup: Thanks for posting up pics.


----------



## Premium Sportway

86 Limited said:


> anybody had these tires on now for a while on a daily driven lo-lo? wanna see how long they last with the new "added rubber amount to the outer sidewall" for those of us with extended uppers before i dish out over 5 bills for 13 inch tires hno:


You might want to post up how much extension you got on your uppers, to get the best answer to your question. I know fons's hopper has a pretty good extension. I don't know how many miles he has on them, but he posted up pics a few pages back.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Here's some extension, no miles yet.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

No tire shine yet, we'll see how long they last. Put them on at 6,800 miles.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Minnesota said:


> Here's some extension, no miles yet.


Yup that would qualify as a good extension. Looks like a real clean ride too. Is this your car to?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Minnesota said:


> No tire shine yet, we'll see how long they last. Put them on at 6,800 miles.


This is one fine 62!  Just BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited

Premium Sportway said:


> You might want to post up how much extension you got on your uppers, to get the best answer to your question. I know fons's hopper has a pretty good extension. I don't know how many miles he has on them, but he posted up pics a few pages back.


good point. cadillac uppers on a g-body and caprice spindles which is only a bit over an inch. driven locked up of course not fully dumped which would be asking for excessive tire wear :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Premium Sportway said:


> Yup that would qualify as a good extension. Looks like a real clean ride too. Is this your car to?


This is my Vice-President's ride, his name is Lucky on here. Caprice spindles and 1 1/2 on the arms.



Premium Sportway said:


> This is one fine 62!  Just BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## 86 Limited

x2 badass duece!


----------



## low4ever

These can't be balanced right? Like the old ones?


----------



## Duez

low4ever said:


> These can't be balanced right? Like the old ones?


Mine shake like fuck. It was probably just the place I took them to though. I'm gonna go back tomorrow and have them rebalanced.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

low4ever said:


> These can't be balanced right? Like the old ones?





Lord Duez said:


> Mine shake like fuck. It was probably just the place I took them to though. I'm gonna go back tomorrow and have them rebalanced.


Sounds like something is going on, probably just a bad balance like you said. Every tire is spun-up and checked to make sure it is within tolerance and not out of round at the factory, so you shouldn't have any problem getting them balanced right. 

Unless you guys are talking about when you first drive on them for a couple blocks or miles to get the flatspots out. That can be pretty jarring if you are not used to it. (Probably the biggest downside of bias ply tires compared to radials).

Otherwise haven't heard of anybody having any balancing or shaking issues, Hell a lot of guys have been flyin' up and down the freeways doin' 80 - 90 mph, saying they feel and handle great.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Premium Sportway said:


> Sounds like something is going on, probably just a bad balance like you said. Every tire is spun-up and checked to make sure it is within tolerance and not out of round at the factory, so you shouldn't have any problem getting them balanced right.
> 
> Unless you guys are talking about when you first drive on them for a couple blocks or miles to get the flatspots out. That can be pretty jarring if you are not used to it. (Probably the biggest downside of bias ply tires compared to radials).
> 
> Otherwise haven't heard of anybody having any balancing or shaking issues, *Hell a lot of guys have been flyin' up and down the freeways doin' 80 - 90 mph, saying they feel and handle great*.


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

Premium Sportway said:


> Sounds like something is going on, probably just a bad balance like you said. Every tire is spun-up and checked to make sure it is within tolerance and not out of round at the factory, so you shouldn't have any problem getting them balanced right.
> 
> Unless you guys are talking about when you first drive on them for a couple blocks or miles to get the flatspots out. That can be pretty jarring if you are not used to it. (Probably the biggest downside of bias ply tires compared to radials).
> 
> Otherwise haven't heard of anybody having any balancing or shaking issues, Hell a lot of guys have been flyin' up and down the freeways doin' 80 - 90 mph, saying they feel and handle great.


The guy found one tire calling for a 2.25 weight and it only had a 1.50. One of them was balanced correctly. Its a little better now. I got a new pitman and idler arm coming, then I'm gonna get it aligned and hopefully that'll take care of the shaking. I know the idler bushings are shot.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> The guy found one tire calling for a 2.25 weight and it only had a 1.50. One of them was balanced correctly. Its a little better now. I got a new pitman and idler arm coming, then I'm gonna get it aligned and hopefully that'll take care of the shaking. I know the idler bushings are shot.


Thanks for posting a follow up. Sounds like you have all the wheels balanced correctly now, so the problem must be in the suspension somewhere. Like you said you got a bad bushing(s). I was going to mention that plus maybe a bad alignment, something broken or even bad wheel bearings could cause the shaking issue.

As mentioned in our previous post we pay a few bucks extra per tire so that every tire is spun-up to make sure it meets tolerances, and each tire is hand inspected to check for defects and blemishes to try and avoid getting any bad tires.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks for posting a follow up. Sounds like you have all the wheels balanced correctly now, so the problem must be in the suspension somewhere. Like you said you got a bad bushing(s). I was going to mention that plus maybe a bad alignment, something broken or even bad wheel bearings could cause the shaking issue.
> 
> As mentioned in our previous post we pay a few bucks extra per tire so that every tire is spun-up to make sure it meets tolerances, and each tire is hand inspected to check for defects and blemishes to try and avoid getting any bad tires.


NOTHING BUT THE BEST! YOU GUYS THOUGHT OF EVERYTHING IN THE CONSTRUCTION OF THESE JEMS


----------



## low4ever

I was just thinking of the Old 5.20's always had issues with getting them balanced. Have got the new 5.20's yet!


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> NOTHING BUT THE BEST! YOU GUYS THOUGHT OF EVERYTHING IN THE CONSTRUCTION OF THESE JEMS


Thanks for compliment. :h5: We did everything we could to this point to make the best tires that the lowriding world has ever seen. We still have a few ideas that could make them even better in the future, just need to build up some capital to test out all our theories.


----------



## Premium Sportway

low4ever said:


> I was just thinking of the Old 5.20's always had issues with getting them balanced. Have got the new 5.20's yet!


The new molds we made help out a lot with any balance and out of round problems. We made sure that the molds had modern venting, and as many vents as possible to help create highly uniform tires as the green tire is pressed/expanded into the mold. (All those ugly hairs that you see on our and well every tire are the excess rubber from the vents)  The OG 5.20's and most old bias-ply tires from back then used much more sparse and big vents, that's why there were so fewer hairs and they were thicker. With less vents it leads to more chance of excess rubber buildup in certain parts that can cause un-uniform tires. Our tires have waaaaay more vents that are smaller and spaced much closer and evenly so that the tires comes out very uniform and balanced.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:facepalm::thumbsdown:seen these on the choker thread:thumbsdown: that's why the price went down:thumbsdown:looks like a tumor


----------



## MR.59

PRICE WENT DOWN WAY BEFORE THAT PIC WAS POSTED,
CHOKER KNOWS THERE DAYS ARE NUMBERED WITH THERE "LOWRIDERTIRE"
THEY SHOULD DO EVERYBODY A FAVOR AND STOP SELLING THEM ALL TOGTHER, SOMEONES GONNA GET KILLED RIDING ON CHOKERS 5.20`S


----------



## Duez

Hopefully this is the source of the shaking.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> PRICE WENT DOWN WAY BEFORE THAT PIC WAS POSTED,
> CHOKER KNOWS THERE DAYS ARE NUMBERED WITH THERE "LOWRIDERTIRE"
> THEY SHOULD DO EVERYBODY A FAVOR AND STOP SELLING THEM ALL TOGTHER, SOMEONES GONNA GET KILLED RIDING ON CHOKERS 5.20`S


Yeah either fix them right or don't sell them at all. A little variety of different tires doesn't hurt.


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> PRICE WENT DOWN WAY BEFORE THAT PIC WAS POSTED,
> CHOKER KNOWS THERE DAYS ARE NUMBERED WITH THERE "LOWRIDERTIRE"
> THEY SHOULD DO EVERYBODY A FAVOR AND STOP SELLING THEM ALL TOGTHER, SOMEONES GONNA GET KILLED RIDING ON CHOKERS 5.20`S


Their price magically went down as soon as we started the pre-orders. :scrutinize:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Hopefully this is the source of the shaking.
> 
> S8oMhNA6Wv0


???video not working???


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Their price magically went down as soon as we started the pre-orders. :scrutinize:


Yet you guys still sold out lol. People are tired of there shitty tires I feel lucky I got a good set and did not have problems other then looking like a tractor tire lol


----------



## Duez

Premium Sportway said:


> ???video not working???


Fixed.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Lord Duez said:


> Hopefully this is the source of the shaking.


:x:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Hopefully this is the source of the shaking.


I'd say that there's a very good chance that you found your problem. That's a whole lot of play. Is that the side that the vibrations seem to be coming from?


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Yet you guys still sold out lol. People are tired of there shitty tires I feel lucky I got a good set and did not have problems other then looking like a tractor tire lol


Real Talk big homie. Guys like you and everybody else that's a real rider knows all about the history of the tire that we were bringing back to the market. The only surprise would have been if we didn't sell out. We sold out in less than half the time we thought it would take, and we didn't think it would take long to begin with!


----------



## MR.59

Lord Duez said:


> Hopefully this is the source of the shaking.


DAMN! THAT`S ENOUGH PLAY TO SHAKE THE CHANGE OUT OF YOUR POCKETS:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :facepalm::thumbsdown:seen these on the choker thread:thumbsdown: that's why the price went down:thumbsdown:looks like a tumor


ha. wow


----------



## califas

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :facepalm::thumbsdown:seen these on the choker thread:thumbsdown: that's why the price went down:thumbsdown:looks like a tumor


daMn


----------



## CoupeDTS

Premium Sportway said:


> The new molds we made help out a lot with any balance and out of round problems. We made sure that the molds had modern venting, and as many vents as possible to help create highly uniform tires as the green tire is pressed/expanded into the mold. (All those ugly hairs that you see on our and well every tire are the excess rubber from the vents)  The OG 5.20's and most old bias-ply tires from back then used much more sparse and big vents, that's why there were so fewer hairs and they were thicker. With less vents it leads to more chance of excess rubber buildup in certain parts that can cause un-uniform tires. Our tires have waaaaay more vents that are smaller and spaced much closer and evenly so that the tires comes out very uniform and balanced.


Slowdown, choker can't write all this down fast enough


----------



## CoupeDTS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :facepalm::thumbsdown:seen these on the choker thread:thumbsdown: that's why the price went down:thumbsdown:looks like a tumor


Not the OG lowrider look you were going for?


----------



## 46'Areosedan

CoupeDTS said:


> Slowdown, choker can't write all this down fast enough





CoupeDTS said:


> Not the OG lowrider look you were going for?


:roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> Slowdown, choker can't write all this down fast enough


YOU KNOW THEY ARE
:facepalm:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 503gbody

I need 8 small white wall shipped to 98664 pm me


----------



## GMY

do I get a deal if I buy two pair


----------



## low4ever

Just want to say these guys,dont bullshit around. I ordered at 2pm the tires were on their way by 5 pm with tracking #. Great customer service. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Premium Sportway

503gbody said:


> I need 8 small white wall shipped to 98664 pm me


We are out of stock right now. Sent a pm anyway.


----------



## Premium Sportway

GMY said:


> do I get a deal if I buy two pair


Sorry No discount if you buy 2 sets.


----------



## Premium Sportway

low4ever said:


> Just want to say these guys,dont bullshit around. I ordered at 2pm the tires were on their way by 5 pm with tracking #. Great customer service. Keep it up guys.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

NEXT BATCH COMING IN NEXT MONTH?
MIGHT NEED SOME 14`S


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> NEXT BATCH COMING IN NEXT MONTH?
> MIGHT NEED SOME 14`S


Yes, supposed to arrive on the 10th. We are hoping this time they can be unloaded and through customs super fast to make the Torres Empire show. We'll have to wait and see what happens. :x:


----------



## maguilera63

so, these arent the same as the Coker ones???? I dont want tumors on my tires..:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

maguilera63 said:


> so, these arent the same as the Coker ones???? I dont want tumors on my tires..:thumbsup:


 Ummmm....NO! We are the New Premium Sportway. We sell the real and original 5.20 tires. 

No tumors or tractor tire 5.20 wannabe's here. :barf:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Only 18 pages and only A FEW pics? WTF.......


----------



## KURSED1

maguilera63 said:


> so, these arent the same as the Coker ones???? I dont want tumors on my tires..:thumbsup:


????????????????????????


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Premium Sportway said:


> Ummmm....NO! We are the New Premium Sportway. We sell the real and original 5.20 tires.
> 
> No tumors or truck tire 5.20 wannabe's here. :barf:


NO TRACTOR TIRES HERE, THAT'S FOR SURE.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> Only 18 pages and only A FEW pics? WTF.......


Yea...was hoping for more pics by now. :dunno: I know some guys haven't busted their cars out for shows yet so they don't want to post, and we sold like 50 sets or more to OG guys that aren't really into the whole internet thing. Maybe this next run will boost the pic count. Or maybe not since most of them might end up in Japan.  The Japanese homies been showing mad love and buying up this next run like crazy.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Yea...was hoping for more pics by now. :dunno: I know some guys haven't busted their cars out for shows yet so they don't want to post, and we sold like 50 sets or more to OG guys that aren't really into the whole internet thing. Maybe this next run will boost the pic count. Or maybe not since most of them might end up in Japan.  The Japanese homies been showing mad love and buying up this next run like crazy.


I hope it keeps going for years to come and hopefully you guys will be able to hold stock so there will be no waiting time between shipments.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> NO TRACTOR TIRES HERE, THAT'S FOR SURE.


 these look way better


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> I hope it keeps going for years to come and hopefully you guys will be able to hold stock so there will be no waiting time between shipments.


Thanks BIG RED :h5: We plan on being around for a loooooooooooooong time! Still working on keeping them in stock, we will continue to work on that, but you guys gotta take some blame for that since you keep buying them up way faster than we expected. Lol J/K


----------



## Premium Sportway

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> these look way better


:yes: Yup the good 'ol days are back!!!


----------



## MR.59

maguilera63 said:


> so, these arent the same as the Coker ones???? I dont want tumors on my tires..:thumbsup:


NO TUMOR TIRES, AND NO "C" WORD SPOKEN HERE!


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Yea...was hoping for more pics by now. :dunno: I know some guys haven't busted their cars out for shows yet so they don't want to post, and we sold like 50 sets or more to OG guys that aren't really into the whole internet thing. Maybe this next run will boost the pic count. Or maybe not since most of them might end up in Japan.  The Japanese homies been showing mad love and buying up this next run like crazy.


SOUNDS LIKE GUYS HERE NEED TO PRE-ORDER IF THEY WANT A SET


----------



## MR.59

ABRAXASS said:


> Only 18 pages and only A FEW pics? WTF.......


5.20`S ON 13`S MAKE THE LOOK COMPLETE!
GUYS NEED TO PRE-ORDER OR YOU MIGHT BE OUT OF LUCK AGAIN ON THIS NEXT BATCH COMING IN
the sun came out on this pic


----------



## pancho pistolas

MR.59 said:


> 5.20`S ON 13`S MAKE THE LOOK COMPLETE!
> GUYS NEED TO PRE-ORDER OR YOU MIGHT BE OUT OF LUCK AGAIN ON THIS NEXT BATCH COMING IN


Mr.59 that looks Classy . Caprice Classic classy, yes Sir


----------



## TopDogg

http://s24.photobucket.com/user/topdoggy/media/IMG_6714_zps021b1d1e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## DUKES64SS

520x13s...:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

DUKES64SS said:


> 520x13s...:thumbsup:


fucken clean!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

DUKES64SS said:


> 520x13s...:thumbsup:


Hell yeah badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

DUKES64SS said:


> 520x13s...:thumbsup:


Flawless ride right there. :yes:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Anybody mount these on some 8 inch wide rims yet? Always looked bad ass stretched out like that.


----------



## BIG RED

Excuse the dusty rim was out putting some miles in and this was at the end of rolling.


----------



## marquis_on_3

i need a set of 14s......:run:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> SOUNDS LIKE GUYS HERE NEED TO PRE-ORDER IF THEY WANT A SET


Well that's what the smart kids are doing. Lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Excuse the dusty rim was out putting some miles in and this was at the end of rolling.


We like the dust, means your rolling them and enjoying them. No trailer queen here. :werd:


----------



## SouthSide76

Do the white walls turn brown after a long roll ?


----------



## MR.59

SouthSide76 said:


> Do the white walls turn brown after a long roll ?


one of the tire testing guys "dreamer62" put 100 miles a day on them sometimes more, somtimes less, never had that problem.
your G/H will have the final touch with these tires on


----------



## Premium Sportway

SouthSide76 said:


> Do the white walls turn brown after a long roll ?





MR.59 said:


> one of the tire testing guys "dreamer62" put 100 miles a day on them sometimes more, somtimes less, never had that problem.
> your G/H will have the final touch with these tires on


We'll let other guys chime in as well in regards to your question, but to add to what MR. 59 said the production tires that you buy actually have a better whitewall formulation than the tires that Dreamer 62 tested.


----------



## Dreamer62

I put about 2000 miles on them, I might have washed them once, and did not have any yellowing. In addition I drove them in the rain and my car lives on the street in front of my house, not in a garage. I abused them more than most will, and aside from a curb check  there were no marks


----------



## 46'Areosedan

These guys pretty much thought of everything needed to build the ultimate lowrider tire. :thumbsup:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Dreamer62 said:


> I put about 2000 miles on them, I might have washed them once, and did not have any yellowing. In addition I drove them in the rain and my car lives on the street in front of my house, not in a garage. I abused them more than most will, and aside from a curb check  there were no marks


How's the thread wear holding up? Any pics?


----------



## Dreamer62

46'Areosedan said:


> How's the thread wear holding up? Any pics?


I know I have pix somewhere, I have to find them. I was driving with bad alignment so it was good, except the inner portion where the alignment took its toll. I can't wait to get me a set of 14's, I'll get 2000 miles before my kid goes back to school.


----------



## DUKES64SS

Thanks fellas for the compliments on the ride.in response to the whitewalls turning brown or yellow,I must say Im really impressed by the new ones..they stay white and I dont have to worry about exposing them to the sun.I had a few of the og sets thru out the years and I would scrub the shit out off em to get em semi white,but about an hour after driving or exposed to the sun,they would discolor.The new ones are badd,Other than a little road dust,they are still white......I just came in from a half hour cruise around town,would take a pic,but its dark now...


----------



## Premium Sportway

Dreamer62 said:


> I know I have pix somewhere, I have to find them. I was driving with bad alignment so it was good, except the inner portion where the alignment took its toll. I can't wait to get me a set of 14's, I'll get 2000 miles before my kid goes back to school.


Your set of 14's is coming soon homie! We know you really want to roll the 14's since that is what you prefer over the 13's that you tested. Will be real cool to hear your opinion comparing the two sizes.


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> How's the thread wear holding up? Any pics?


Freaky Tales might be able to offer some info on this as well. He has had the 5.20-13 test tires since Dreamer 62 pulled them off. I think Freaky has put at least another 1,000 miles on them himself. Last we heard outside of the aforementioned alignment issue Dreamer had the tread life is really good. Which it should be since we increased it to the equivalent of about a 300 rating.


----------



## BIG RED

SouthSide76 said:


> Do the white walls turn brown after a long roll ?


My set have been fine. I put in about 4 to 5 hours last night rolling around anywhere from 30 to 50 and hitting the highway at 60 65. 

Only bitch I would have is that blue film they use to protect the white walls can be a bitch to get off if you don't have a good cleaner. 

Regular soap and a scrub brush could not quite get it all off. I had a blue hue on them till I got some good cleaner and I was the only one who noticed due to me being less then a foot away cleaning them.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Premium Sportway said:


> Freaky Tales might be able to offer some info on this as well. He has had the 5.20-13 test tires since Dreamer 62 pulled them off. I think Freaky has put at least another 1,000 miles on them himself. Last we heard outside of the aforementioned alignment issue Dreamer had the tread life is really good. Which it should be since we increased it to the equivalent of about a 300 rating.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

Took em in the mud today. Didnt really notice a difference in the rain. I was doing a good 70 just fine.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Took em in the mud today. Didnt really notice a difference in the rain. I was doing a good 70 just fine.


And the whitewalls still nice and white. :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

Premium Sportway said:


> And the whitewalls still nice and white. :roflmao:


I haven't cleaned em in the three weeks that they have been on there.


----------



## 817.TX.

:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> I haven't cleaned em in the three weeks that they have been on there.


:thumbsup: That's how me made them. Very little maintenance required for the whitewall to stay nice and bright white.


----------



## Premium Sportway

817.TX. said:


> :h5: :nicoderm:


:wave: :h5:


----------



## johnnie65

Picked up 5 new tires from a homie near by, can't wait to slap these babies on my xlace.


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> Picked up 5 new tires from a homie near by, can't wait to slap these babies on my xlace.


POST UP PICS


----------



## low4ever

Mine came yesterday:run: now to wait on my wheels:facepalm:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sorry for the late posting, I have been driving on the tires for the past couple of months and still rolling strong, with very minimal wearing on the tires. the only downfall that I see on them is the flat spot you get after letting the car sit for a couple of weeks. but like the other guys have said, after rolling on the car for a couple of blocks and letting the tires worm up, the flat spot goes away. drove the car last weekend to Simi Valley which is about 30 miles away and had no problem going 50-60 mph.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Here's some pics.


----------



## Premium Sportway

FREAKY TALES said:


> sorry for the late posting, I have been driving on the tires for the past couple of months and still rolling strong, with very minimal wearing on the tires. the only downfall that I see on them is the flat spot you get after letting the car sit for a couple of weeks. but like the other guys have said, after rolling on the car for a couple of blocks and letting the tires worm up, the flat spot goes away. drove the car last weekend to Simi Valley which is about 30 miles away and had no problem going 50-60 mph.





FREAKY TALES said:


> Here's some pics.


Sweet 63 and some nice pics Freaky. :thumbsup: I see the wear that Dreamer was talking about from the bad alignment. I'm guessing the rears look near perfect.

Do you know approximately how many miles you have put on them?


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> POST UP PICS


X 5.20!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Premium Sportway said:


> Sweet 63 and some nice pics Freaky. :thumbsup: I see the wear that Dreamer was talking about from the bad alignment. I'm guessing the rears look near perfect.
> 
> Do you know approximately how many miles you have put on them?


Really couldn't say exactly but I try to take it out every weekend to run them tires bald and seem to be holding up pretty good. I would say another 500 easy since last time you were here. And my car doesn't have extended a arms either so when I lock it up, the tires been wearing out from the inside too.


----------



## Premium Sportway

FREAKY TALES said:


> Really couldn't say exactly but I try to take it out every weekend to run them tires bald and seem to be holding up pretty good. I would say another 500 easy since last time you were here. And my car doesn't have extended a arms either so when I lock it up, the tires been wearing out from the inside too.


Ok, Gotcha. I think you said you had about 1,000 on them last time. Sounds good. thanx


----------



## 46'Areosedan

FREAKY TALES said:


> Really couldn't say exactly but I try to take it out every weekend to run them tires bald and seem to be holding up pretty good. I would say another 500 easy since last time you were here. And my car doesn't have extended a arms either so when I lock it up, the tires been wearing out from the inside too.


Yeah they don't look too bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddylac

Do you guys have more in stock and ready to ship out??


----------



## Premium Sportway

Caddylac said:


> Do you guys have more in stock and ready to ship out??


Not at the moment, our next shipment should be arriving next week. Waiting on a new update to see if the ETA is the same. Plus however long customs might take.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Here's some pics.










nice jesus:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## Duez

Here's the backs after about 600-800 miles on my Lincoln.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Here's the backs after about 600-800 miles on my Lincoln.


Looks good. What kind of setup are you running?


----------



## mrsdirtyred

Lord Duez said:


> Here's the backs after about 600-800 miles on my Lincoln.


these are the real ones i got a set and i think they are the fake ones dont last at all how much are these ones here


----------



## Duez

Premium Sportway said:


> Looks good. What kind of setup are you running?


 I got 2 pumps running at 12v with 2 Optimas in the trunk. Just to get me over speed bumps. I got a speaker box back there with two 12"s too.


----------



## Premium Sportway

mrsdirtyred said:


> these are the real ones i got a set and i think they are the fake ones dont last at all how much are these ones here


What did you buy the coker's?? We sell the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's. $140 ea or $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> I got 2 pumps running at 12v with 2 Optimas in the trunk. Just to get me over speed bumps. I got a speaker box back there with two 12"s too.


Good info, nice simple lay and play setup. This type of info will help new customers and us get an idea as to how long they will last on different cars/setups. So many different combos out there, so every little bit helps.


----------



## Lowrider19

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :h5:


 DROOL............:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

Lord Duez said:


> I got 2 pumps running at 12v with 2 Optimas in the trunk. Just to get me over speed bumps. I got a speaker box back there with two 12"s too.


pics


----------



## Duez

65ss said:


> pics


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

IIMPALAA said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

IIMPALAA said:


>





IIMPALAA said:


>





IIMPALAA said:


>


Damn homie! A 57 Bel Air convertible. That's a high dollar car right there^^^. Sweeeeet


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

Just got my tires!! :h5: Now to wait on my wheels!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

817.TX. said:


> Just got my tires!! :h5: Now to wait on my wheels!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

Ordered mine in may when will they be shipped


----------



## Premium Sportway

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Ordered mine in may when will they be shipped


Soon as we get them homie. Next shipment supposed to arrive tomorrow, then just have to wait for them to clear customs.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Soon as we get them homie. Next shipment supposed to arrive tomorrow, then just have to wait for them to clear customs.


THIS NEXT SHIPMENT WILL BE ANOTHER SELL OUT!


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> THIS NEXT SHIPMENT WILL BE ANOTHER SELL OUT!


You know it homie. The question is how fast will they sell out!! 

Thanks again on the shipping info. :thumbsup: We forwarded over the info for him to look over.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> You know it homie. The question is how fast will they sell out!!
> 
> Thanks again on the shipping info. :thumbsup: We forwarded over the info for him to look over.


ARE THE 14`S ALL SPOKEN 4?


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> ARE THE 14`S ALL SPOKEN 4?


No, we still have a good amount of both sizes. Stuck in customs again right now. Can't catch a break. Although their pretty confident they will be out by Wednesday.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## johnnie65

My fr380's came off the xlace and my new 5.20's went on! And they look so pretty! I'll post pics later


----------



## Premium Sportway

johnnie65 said:


> My fr380's came off the xlace and my new 5.20's went on! And they look so pretty! I'll post pics later


Hell yeah homie! Post them up. :h5:


----------



## Loco68

johnnie65 said:


> My fr380's came off the xlace and my new 5.20's went on! And they look so pretty! I'll post pics later


Post the pics


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## johnnie65

Fr380's coming off


----------



## johnnie65

5.20's getting balanced


----------



## johnnie65

Rims and tires safely back home.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 669758
> 
> 
> Rims and tires safely back home.


Real nice!


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 669758
> 
> 
> Rims and tires safely back home.


 for me it`s been a hit or miss that my tire can can mount the tires on the first couple tries, so to prevent any damage, i started to cover the dish with the home depot blue tape,,,,,,,,,,that way just in case he air nozzle or the air blaster knocks it over. can`t be too carful!
on my last tire mount, it helped! because the air nozzel, kept popping off with force, and hitting the dish, after each try with the blaster


----------



## Premium Sportway

Loco68 said:


> Real nice!


X5.20!!!! Looks great johnnie.

It's been awesome to see the REAL 5.20's hitting the streets again. Like rolling back the clock 20-30 years when 5.20's were everywhere and lowriding was in full force.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil blaze

how much 4 a set of 13in 5.20s to 98296


----------



## Premium Sportway

lil blaze said:


> how much 4 a set of 13in 5.20s to 98296


PM sent.


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> for me it`s been a hit or miss that my tire can can mount the tires on the first couple tries, so to prevent any damage, i started to cover the dish with the home depot blue tape,,,,,,,,,,that way just in case he air nozzle or the air blaster knocks it over. can`t be too carful!
> on my last tire mount, it helped! because the air nozzel, kept popping off with force, and hitting the dish, after each try with the blaster


They having a Lil trouble w/ 1 blaster. So they had to use 2 and it worked. Tire really thick was making it a lil difficult. I go what the hell, thought u guys where the pros, lol. They koo peeps at that shop here in town.


----------



## menace59

Premium Sportway said:


> PM sent.


I would like a set of 13's! I want to pay cash. Are you going to set up drop off spots again?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Whats the price on 4 13's to 93304? and can I pick them up instead.


----------



## Premium Sportway

menace59 said:


> I would like a set of 13's! I want to pay cash. Are you going to set up drop off spots again?


Sorry No runs down to So Cal planned for this run at the moment. We had planned to sell tires at the Torres Empire show this last weekend, but the tires didn't clear customs in time. You can always pick up and pay from us if you or someone you know is in the Santa Barbara area. Goleta to be exact.


----------



## Premium Sportway

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Whats the price on 4 13's to 93304? and can I pick them up instead.


Price is $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping. Yes, you can always pick-up from us in Goleta if you want to save on shipping. Just call the westcoast number on your emailed order receipt to arrange a time, since we work full time at our regular jobs.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Price is $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping. Yes, you can always pick-up from us in Goleta if you want to save on shipping. Just call the westcoast number on your emailed order receipt to arrange a time, since we work full time at our regular jobs.


ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO POMONA SWAP THIS ONE COMING UP?


----------



## menace59

Premium Sportway said:


> Sorry No runs down to So Cal planned for this run at the moment. We had planned to sell tires at the Torres Empire show this last weekend, but the tires didn't clear customs in time. You can always pick up and pay from us if you or someone you know is in the Santa Barbara area. Goleta to be exact.


Ok, I can pick up! Let me know when the shipment arrives! Thanks


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Premium Sportways getting a lot of love at the Torres Empire show


----------



## 46'Areosedan

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Premium Sportways getting a lot of love at the Torres Empire show


Looking good!:thumbsup: Dam Mercedes Ragnel is hot but all the pics I've seen of her at the Torres show is with that same pose!


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO POMONA SWAP THIS ONE COMING UP?


We checked and the next Pomona swap meet is like August 10th or 11th or something. We plan on being at the New Mexico show that weekend then The Fresno Show after that. I don't know when we can hit up Pamona at this point. Their are a lot of car shows coming up in So Cal, so we are looking into maybe attending some of those but don't know yet.


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Premium Sportways getting a lot of love at the Torres Empire show


Daaaaaamn!!!! Your car looks incredible under the lights. :thumbsup: Nice eye candy too! 

The Torres show is doing great for us. Our phones been ringing off the hook with people ready to order after seeing our tires on cars there. Too bad we missed a chance to sell their though. :tears:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BACK IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> BACK IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

A little eye candy for everyone. :fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## menace59

Premium Sportway said:


> A little eye candy for everyone. :fool2::fool2::fool2:
> 
> View attachment 671425


Can I pick up this weekend?


----------



## Premium Sportway

menace59 said:


> Can I pick up this weekend?


Call the westcoast number (775) 574-8473 and see if Jason will have time for you to come by and pick-up this weekend.


----------



## KURSED1

Premium Sportway said:


> A little eye candy for everyone. :fool2::fool2::fool2:
> 
> View attachment 671425


THAT SHITS A GOLD MINE!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> BACK IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> A little eye candy for everyone. :fool2::fool2::fool2:
> 
> View attachment 671425


----------



## 13OZKAR

GOT 14's ????


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg

Get them before they are gone......again.


----------



## IMGNTS64SS

when are preorders going out?


----------



## JROLL

You guys gonna be in Woodland this weekend?


----------



## Premium Sportway

13OZKAR said:


> GOT 14's ????


Of course.


----------



## Premium Sportway

IMGNTS64SS said:


> when are preorders going out?


We started shipping out the backorders this morning. You should have gotten or will get an email with the tracking numbers. If not either pm or email us at [email protected] with your order number to see what's up with your order.


----------



## Premium Sportway

JROLL said:


> You guys gonna be in Woodland this weekend?


Sorry No, we will be working on all the shipping and pick-ups for the backorders this weekend.


----------



## menace59

Just got mine today!


----------



## Premium Sportway

menace59 said:


> Just got mine today!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## slo

Premium Sportway said:


> Call the westcoast number (775) 574-8473 and see if Jason will have time for you to come by and pick-up this weekend.


so right now all in stock can pay and be shipped?


----------



## Premium Sportway

slo said:


> so right now all in stock can pay and be shipped?


Yes. Our website product pages tell you when they are in stock, low stock, and out of stock as well.


----------



## johnnie65

Premium Sportway said:


> A little eye candy for everyone. :fool2::fool2::fool2:
> 
> View attachment 671425



Holy moly


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

Received mine today will mount next week


----------



## Premium Sportway

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Received mine today will mount next week


Cool. Post up pics if you can. :yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd

havent been on this page in a year or so ... just wanted to check in and shoutout to me MAN J ... 

KILLIN Em .. lowrider hall of fame is deserved for bringin these back!


----------



## touchdowntodd

STYLISTICS holding it down for Jason and the REAL DEAL tires ... 



RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Premium Sportways getting a lot of love at the Torres Empire show


----------



## sdropnem

TopDogg said:


> Get them before they are gone......again.


 Sweeet!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> A little eye candy for everyone. :fool2::fool2::fool2:
> 
> View attachment 671425


----------



## Diehard64

how much for a set of 14" 5.20 shipped to 93726 or will you be at the Fresno Show.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Diehard64 said:


> how much for a set of 14" 5.20 shipped to 93726 or will you be at the Fresno Show.


Yes we will be at the Fresno Show selling tires. Let me know if you still want the quote anyway.

We are also working on a show/event schedule that we will be attending in the near future for everybody. Will post up that up soon.


----------



## johnnie65

Diehard64 said:


> how much for a set of 14" 5.20 shipped to 93726 or will you be at the Fresno Show.



Sup Eddie? I got some for the 65 and mayn they look sweet.


----------



## Diehard64

johnnie65 said:


> Sup Eddie? I got some for the 65 and mayn they look sweet.


How's it going Johnnie sound good I need a set for my 1970 Impala


----------



## Premium Sportway

Upcoming shows we are thinking of attending for you guys to come out and buy tires.


July 28th - Arizona Auto Customs & Alex's Tire barbecue and show - CONFIRMED

August 4th - Traffic Car Club 7th Annual Car Show Citizens Bank Arena - MAYBE

August 10th - Lowrider Magazine's Tour Stop Espanola, New Mexico Main Street Showdown - MAYBE

August 17th - Lowrider Magazine's Tour Stop Fresno County Fairgrounds Show- CONFIRMED


----------



## 86 az regal

WHERE IS THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND I WANT TO GET A SET OF 13s


----------



## Premium Sportway

86 az regal said:


> WHERE IS THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND I WANT TO GET A SET OF 13s


1410 N. 35th Ave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## 86 az regal

DO U KNOW WHAT TIME AND U WILL HAVE SOME FOR SALE RIGHT ILL COME UP FROM TUCSON AND GET A SET


----------



## Premium Sportway

86 az regal said:


> DO U KNOW WHAT TIME AND U WILL HAVE SOME FOR SALE RIGHT ILL COME UP FROM TUCSON AND GET A SET


Yes we will be selling tires. I think its an evening show and starts at like 4pm since its so hot out there.

We will post up info if the start time changes or something.


----------



## menace59

Premium Sportway said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 it happened!!


----------



## johnnie65

menace59 said:


> it happened!!


That 58 is Klean, bro!


----------



## Premium Sportway

menace59 said:


> it happened!!


 WOW


----------



## jcsandoval

Okay people, gotta ask...

DO THEY HISS? You know, like the original ones.. do they hiss as they roooooll?


----------



## TopDogg

Yes, they do. Been rolling on mine with no problems and plenty of stares from OG riders. They do look good.


----------



## touchdowntodd

got my set today from premium sportway and jason theyre sickkkkkkkkkkk will post pics once mounted...

since day 1 i been saying jason would make this happen and i couldnt be more proud of my friend for this accomplishment 

lowrider hallllllll of fame


----------



## Premium Sportway

touchdowntodd said:


> got my set today from premium sportway and jason theyre sickkkkkkkkkkk will post pics once mounted...
> 
> since day 1 i been saying jason would make this happen and i couldnt be more proud of my friend for this accomplishment
> 
> lowrider hallllllll of fame


Hey Todd, thanks for the props. But it couldn't have happened without my business partner. He is responsible for the accuracy of the design. Anyway, get those tires on your ride asap! 

-Jason


----------



## DUKES64SS

menace59 said:


> it happened!!


CLEAN ASS 58 ON 520S!!!!!!


----------



## Duez

jcsandoval said:


> Okay people, gotta ask...
> 
> DO THEY HISS? You know, like the original ones.. do they hiss as they roooooll?


:yes: They let off a little scream when you slam the brakes hard. Not from sliding, the hiss just gets really loud.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> :yes: They let off a little scream when you slam the brakes hard. Not from sliding, the hiss just gets really loud.


That's because with such a skinny tread on these heavy ass cars these tires be holding on for dear life!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Seriously though, brake early whenever you can. Better to be a little cautious. :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59

johnnie65 said:


> That 58 is Klean, bro!


Thanks!


----------



## Duez

Premium Sportway said:


> That's becau. with such a skinny tread on these heavy ass cars these tires be holding on for dear life!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Seriously though, brake early whenever you can. Better to be a little cautious. :thumbsup:


 Just a little different from radials. I thought i needed new coil packs because of how my car was running, turns out the 5.20's trigger the traction control and it makes the car jerk.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Just a little different from radials. I thought i needed new coil packs because of how my car was running, turns out the 5.20's trigger the traction control and it makes the car jerk.


Interesting......Neither one if us has ever rolled 5.20's on a vehicle as new as yours. You learn something new every day!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just a reminder: we will be at Arizona Customs & Alex Tire in Phoenix tomorrow July 28th selling tires so if you are in the area and want to save on shipping tomorrow is your chance.


----------



## REBEL8LIFE

Premium Sportway said:


> Just a reminder: we will be at Arizona Customs & Alex Tire in Phoenix tomorrow July 28th selling tires so if you are in the area and want to save on shipping tomorrow is your chance.


any chance your going to be passing by san Diego on your way back from phoenix ?


----------



## dcntone

MR.59 said:


> :h5::h5::h5::h5:


how much for a set shipped to 44110


----------



## Premium Sportway

REBEL8LIFE said:


> any chance your going to be passing by san Diego on your way back from phoenix ?


Sorry I don't think so homie. You're a little further south and out of the way of the route we are taking. If we don't sell all the tires in AZ then we might post up a spot in L.A. where guys can come and buy whatever is left.


----------



## Premium Sportway

dcntone said:


> how much for a set shipped to 44110


PM sent


----------



## lowdeville

Is there some place on the website that calculates shipping that i'm not seeing?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowdeville said:


> Is there some place on the website that calculates shipping that i'm not seeing?


Yes, you have to add how many tires you want to the cart then go to checkout. If you just want to get a shipping quote and total with tax (if applicable) then just type in your city, state and zip code. If you can ship to a business address you can save like $12 per set on shipping. If getting quotes or shipping to a business address make sure to put the business name in the company field along with the city, state and zip code. Make sure to click down into the phone number box or a blank black space on the checkout page to get the quotes to load.

Also you can pick-up from us in Goleta, CA if you live or know someone who lives in SoCal to save on shipping.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Sorry I don't think so homie. You're a little further south and out of the way of the route we are taking. If we don't sell all the tires in AZ then we might post up a spot in L.A. where guys can come and buy whatever is left.


YOU GUYS GONNA SWING THROUGH SO. CAL?
405-605?
14`S?


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> YOU GUYS GONNA SWING THROUGH SO. CAL?
> 405-605?
> 14`S?


I think so if their are any sets leftover. 

I'm gonna send you an email in a few too. I don't know if you got the other one, wanted to run something by you.


----------



## Premium Sportway

We have a few sets of 13's and 14's left over from the show down here in Phoenix.

I should be in L.A. tomorrow (Monday) somewhere off the 10 freeway between Noon and 2pm. I'll figure out the exact location tomorrow. 

You can call us (775) 574-8473 tomorrow morning/afternoon to get the exact location if you want to try and grab a set of what's left. Will try and remember to post the location here too, when we figure it out.


----------



## lo4lyf

When's the next shipment come in?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lo4lyf said:


> When's the next shipment come in?


We already received our next shipment. Tires have been in stock for almost 2 weeks now. You can buy anytime right now.


----------



## Duez

Have you guys started looking into making the 155's?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Have you guys started looking into making the 155's?


Only a little. Currently without the benefit of the economies of scale the best we might be able to do, you'd be looking at over a hundred dollars per tire. That doesn't seem very feasible to us in regards to what the market wants to spend on a radial. At those kinds of prices you might as well just buy our 5.20's.

Until we can figure out a way to get the price down or the market demands it even at those prices it's a tough situation. Still working on it though, albeit slowly.


----------



## BIG E 602

how about a 5.60-15 for the bomb riders? so we can stop giving our $ to choker


----------



## JROLL

_mounted on WWK 14's!_


----------



## Premium Sportway

JROLL said:


> View attachment 676254
> View attachment 676255
> _mounted on WWK 14's!_


*Real nice!!!* What are they going on?


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG E 602 said:


> how about a 5.60-15 for the bomb riders? so we can stop giving our $ to choker


Those are penciled in on our future roadmap. There seems to be a pretty healthy demand for them, but we will need crunch the numbers to see if their is enough demand to support the required yearly manufacturing amounts. There is an issue with whitewall size as well, we have heard all different sizes that guys with bombs would like, and their would need to be a consensus on probably only 2 sizes, at least to start out with. There are minimum quantity requirements per whitewall size and at least initially we don't think their would be enough demand to support more than 2 sizes.


----------



## Airborne

I'm pretty sure there are tons of us that would rather buy a 5.60 from you than Coker...


----------



## MR.59

Airborne said:


> I'm pretty sure there are tons of us that would rather buy a 5.60 from you than Coker...


wonder why,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Premium Sportway

Airborne said:


> I'm pretty sure there are tons of us that would rather buy a 5.60 from you than Coker...


We can't argue that. 

But we are sticking to our business plan for now, it has worked very well for us so far. After we reach the goals that we need with the 5.20's and if the numbers add up we will begin work on the 5.60's for the bomb guys.


----------



## JROLL

They goin on a 93 big body, will post pics after paint!


----------



## Airborne

Premium Sportway said:


> We can't argue that.
> 
> But we are sticking to our business plan for now, it has worked very well for us so far. After we reach the goals that we need with the 5.20's and if the numbers add up we will begin work on the 5.60's for the bomb guys.


I'll be first in line my man. I may throw some 13's on my 51 from time to time but nothing looks like a 5.60 on 15's!


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> wonder why,,,,,,,,,,,,,


damn! didn't think tires got tummers !!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

FedEx's live shipping quote service is down at the present time, so you can't order tires on our website if you need shipping until FedEx gets their shipping quote service back online.

If you need shipping with your order please try again tomorrow, when FedEx's quoting service should be back online.

You can still order on our website if you are choosing the customer pick-up option.


----------



## Premium Sportway

FedEx's live shipping quote service is back online, so our website is fully functional again for orders that require shipping.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Upcoming shows we will be attending for you guys to come out and buy tires.


August 11th - Impalas Magazine Cruisin' Tour 2013 Santa Maria - CONFIRMED

August 17th - Lowrider Magazine's Tour Stop Fresno County Fairgrounds Show- CONFIRMED


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> Upcoming shows we will be attending for you guys to come out and buy tires.
> 
> 
> August 11th - Impalas Magazine Cruisin' Tour 2013 Santa Maria - CONFIRMED
> 
> August 17th - Lowrider Magazine's Tour Stop Fresno County Fairgrounds Show- CONFIRMED


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

no raffles on a set?


----------



## Premium Sportway

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> no raffles on a set?


I don't know, maybe. :dunno:

We are working on other things right now to help you guys out in getting our tires.


----------



## MI 71

Just ordered mine


----------



## Premium Sportway

MI 71 said:


> Just ordered mine


Thanks. Will try and get them shipped out today. If not then they will go out tomorrow


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> I don't know, maybe. :dunno:
> 
> We are working on other things right now to help you guys out in getting our tires.


Please do not do "raffles" as shit always go south and fast with them. 

Side note put about 120 miles on the 5,20's yesterday travelling around 45 50 mph for each part of my journey (went out to a friend's drove there then back with no stops other then getting gas) and they did really well. The one thing I have noticed is they do get hot. Hotter then I expected still did not notice any sway or shitty driving they just rolled along with out a hitch. 

I knew they would get hot but was surprised the amount of heat they had when I touched them since my car is not wrapped with 4 batts and two pumps.


----------



## BIG RED

Should add my journey took me on highways and side roads with a lot of twists and turns and there was no point I felt like I was pushing the tire beyond the point of no return.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Please do not do "raffles" as shit always go south and fast with them.
> 
> Side note put about 120 miles on the 5,20's yesterday travelling around 45 50 mph for each part of my journey (went out to a friend's drove there then back with no stops other then getting gas) and they did really well. The one thing I have noticed is they do get hot. Hotter then I expected still did not notice any sway or shitty driving they just rolled along with out a hitch.
> 
> I knew they would get hot but was surprised the amount of heat they had when I touched them since my car is not wrapped with 4 batts and two pumps.


Good info on the raffle thing. We know people used to do them on here with rims, but those people all turned out to be scammers. Honestly don't know if anyone actually got their winnings.

Bias ply tires do heat up faster and hold heat longer than radials. That was one of the benefits radial tires brought to the table when they came about. The heat build-up and retention you are talking about came up during testing, and the tire engineers said it was all good and within acceptable limits. This is also why the tires are a 4ply with 6 PR strength and why the tire industry makes bias ply tires that way now. Because the more plies you have the more heat they build-up and retain.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Should add my journey took me on highways and side roads with a lot of twists and turns and there was no point I felt like I was pushing the tire beyond the point of no return.


That's the way you should feel on our tires. We put a lot of effort into making the best and safest tire possible within the design limitations of a tire this size. 

These aren't show tires. These are tires for real riders.


----------



## Heath V

These aren't show tires. These are tires for real riders.



Nice, I like that!


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> That's the way you should feel on our tires. We put a lot of effort into making the best and safest tire possible within the design limitations of a tire this size.
> 
> These aren't show tires. These are tires for real riders.


For sure.


----------



## Duez

BIG RED said:


> Should add my journey took me on highways and side roads with a lot of twists and turns and there was no point I felt like I was pushing the tire beyond the point of no return.


Mine get a little swervy above 80mph. I would get a set of Premium Sportway Z rated 155's if they came out.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Mine get a little swervy above 80mph. I would get a set of Premium Sportway Z rated 155's if they came out.


I hope you would be ready to pay the $$$$$$$ for Z-rated tires. That's the top level of tire manufacturing made for sports cars and super cars. We couldn't even guess as to the cost for small runs of Z-rated whitewall 13 and 14 inch tires. Honestly we don't know if anyone has ever made a 155/13 or 175/14 Z-rated tire. Would have to dust off the old technical standards manuals to see.

We've heard that from some guys, that after about 70mph they sway/swerve. Other people say they don't notice anything. Either way still better than the OG ones that swayed/swerved even at low speeds. Hell even radials sway/swerve at high speeds on some cars. The heavier the car the worse it will be on our tires or radials.


----------



## BIG RED

Lord Duez said:


> Mine get a little swervy above 80mph. I would get a set of Premium Sportway Z rated 155's if they came out.


Never in that much of a hurry lol. I'm more in the 60 65 on the highway is enough for me.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

So the new tires come with these stickers? I seen some new tires for sale at the traffic show and seen them on there.


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> View attachment 678775
> 
> So the new tires come with these stickers? I seen some new tires for sale at the traffic show and seen them on there.


Yes


----------



## MI 71

Got mine today you guys ship out quick


----------



## Premium Sportway

MI 71 said:


> Got mine today you guys ship out quick


Nice! We try to get out all orders within 48 hrs. If they are in stock that is.


----------



## MI 71

Premium Sportway said:


> Nice! We try to get out all orders within 48 hrs. If they are in stock that is.


 will be putting them on this weekened


----------



## Premium Sportway

MI 71 said:


> will be putting them on this weekened


Cool. :thumbsup: Post pics if you can. Everybody loves seeing pics.


----------



## 66vert

Premium Sportway said:


> Cool. :thumbsup: Post pics if you can. Everybody loves seeing pics.


Just mounted a set of your 520 14 on some original wire wheel co. wheels


----------



## Premium Sportway

66vert said:


> Just mounted a set of your 520 14 on some original wire wheel co. wheels


Sweet! Nice rims too. Liking all these 58's on our tires. I think we sold like 5 or 6 sets last weekend to guys with 58's. You guys all have very nice taste in tires.


----------



## MI 71




----------



## MI 71

Put them on today


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MI 71 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MI 71 said:


>


Hittin' hard now, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MI 71 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61

GOT MY 5:20's MOUNTED AND TOOK THEM FOR A SPIN. THEY WORK GOOD, JUST A LITTLE MORE SWAY THE THE RADIALS AT ABOUT 65 BUT NOT BAD. I LOVE THEM:thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

STYLECC61 said:


> GOT MY 5:20's MOUNTED AND TOOK THEM FOR A SPIN. THEY WORK GOOD, JUST A LITTLE MORE SWAY THE THE RADIALS AT ABOUT 65 BUT NOT BAD. I LOVE THEM:thumbsup:
> View attachment 679800


:h5:
Looking good


----------



## Premium Sportway

STYLECC61 said:


> GOT MY 5:20's MOUNTED AND TOOK THEM FOR A SPIN. THEY WORK GOOD, JUST A LITTLE MORE SWAY THE THE RADIALS AT ABOUT 65 BUT NOT BAD. I LOVE THEM:thumbsup:
> View attachment 679800


Damn! Hella clean ride you got their homie.


----------



## STYLECC61

Premium Sportway said:


> Damn! Hella clean ride you got their homie.


Thanks brother. You and me went from bikes to lowlows. Got to love it.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Here's our first T-Shirt design that we will be selling at the Fresno Show. Just a simple black shirt with our Logo. We have another design we will post up when finished.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Also just a reminder we will be selling tires at The Impalas Magazine Cruisin' Tour 2013 Santa Maria this Sunday August 11, 2013.


----------



## low4ever

Beautiful Ace STYLECC61 that color is on point.


----------



## low4ever




----------



## 63 VERT

Premium Sportway said:


> Here's our first T-Shirt design that we will be selling at the Fresno Show. Just a simple black shirt with our Logo. We have another design we will post up when finished.
> 
> View attachment 680125







How bout a shirt with every set of tires?


----------



## MR.59

63 VERT said:


> How bout a shirt with every set of tires?


:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

STYLECC61 said:


> GOT MY 5:20's MOUNTED AND TOOK THEM FOR A SPIN. THEY WORK GOOD, JUST A LITTLE MORE SWAY THE THE RADIALS AT ABOUT 65 BUT NOT BAD. I LOVE THEM:thumbsup:
> View attachment 679800










:thumbsupic of the whole car?


----------



## 82fleet

Premium Sportway said:


> Here's our first T-Shirt design that we will be selling at the Fresno Show. Just a simple black shirt with our Logo. We have another design we will post up when finished.
> 
> View attachment 680125


:thumbsup:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsupic of the whole car?


Badass car with badass tires! Seen it a few times in person:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

low4ever said:


>


Nice! I see you finally got your rims. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

63 VERT said:


> How bout a shirt with every set of tires?


Nice idea, but we don't see that happening anytime soon. By the time you add in the cost of the shirt and the shipping even using the USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate stuff that we are planning to use, it would be too big of a hit on margins. We are trying to stay in business, not go bankrupt.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just to let you know if you are wanting to get tires soon, the last day we will be shipping this month is August 21, 2013, and we won't resume shipping until around September 5, 2013. You will still be able to order between those dates on the website but they won't ship or be available for pick-up until around Sept 5th.

We have to do some inventory and accounting stuff, along with work on some other things we are trying to get done.


----------



## AGCutty

Picked up a set yesterday at the Impalas show :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

Premium Sportway said:


> Nice! I see you finally got your rims. :thumbsup:


Yes and worth the wait. Daytons and 5.20s I love the combination. No rub, no cutting, not mods. Perfect fit.


----------



## japos 84

AGCutty said:


> Picked up a set yesterday at the Impalas show :biggrin:


 & THEY LOOK GOOD TOO!! NOW I GOTA GET ME A SET !!


----------



## 63 VERT

Premium Sportway said:


> Nice idea, but we don't see that happening anytime soon. By the time you add in the cost of the shirt and the shipping even using the USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate stuff that we are planning to use, it would be too big of a hit on margins. We are trying to stay in business, not go bankrupt.




I was just tring to get a free shirt when I place my order lol.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Here you go Jason! My Lac finally completed and sittin on PS 5.20! #redlightdistrikt


----------



## Premium Sportway

AGCutty said:


> Picked up a set yesterday at the Impalas show :biggrin:


Nice!


----------



## Premium Sportway

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Here you go Jason! My Lac finally completed and sittin on PS 5.20! #redlightdistrikt
> 
> 
> View attachment 681609
> View attachment 681611


Wow, Red on Red on Red. Clean as hell too!


----------



## plague

Ttt these tires are so nice I have only seen nice cars ridin them pictured no buckets


----------



## STYLECC61

Here is Amethyst rollin to a wedding this weekend. I put over 100 miles on the new 5:20's and all went well.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

plague said:


> Ttt these tires are so nice I have only seen nice cars ridin them pictured no buckets


Because there out of the bucket riders price range! :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Here you go Jason! My Lac finally completed and sittin on PS 5.20! #redlightdistrikt
> 
> 
> View attachment 681609
> View attachment 681611


This shit is so hard homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks! And thanks for the quick shipping! 



Premium Sportway said:


> Wow, Red on Red on Red. Clean as hell too!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro!










low4ever said:


> This shit is so hard homie!


----------



## sinisster65

STYLECC61 said:


> Here is Amethyst rollin to a wedding this weekend. I put over 100 miles on the new 5:20's and all went well.
> View attachment 681861


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Thx bro!
> View attachment 682020










:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

STYLECC61 said:


> Here is Amethyst rollin to a wedding this weekend. I put over 100 miles on the new 5:20's and all went well.
> View attachment 681861


Tight!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Minnesota said:


> Because there out of the bucket riders price range! :roflmao:


:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Premium Sportway

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Thanks! And thanks for the quick shipping!


No problem. We try to get out all orders within 48 hrs.


----------



## AGCutty

:thumbsup: New shoes for my 72


----------



## DOMREP64

Premium Sportway said:


> Here's our first T-Shirt design that we will be selling at the Fresno Show. Just a simple black shirt with our Logo. We have another design we will post up when finished.
> 
> View attachment 680125


 Need me one of these!!...


----------



## japos 84

AGCutty said:


> :thumbsup: New shoes for my 72


 looking good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

AGCutty said:


> :thumbsup: New shoes for my 72





japos 84 said:


> looking good!!:thumbsup:


Yup...:boink:


----------



## Premium Sportway

DOMREP64 said:


> Need me one of these!!...


They will be on our website for sale sometime in the future as well. Going to use a small batch at the Fresno show to see how well people like them. Got another design that we think is cool that we are bringing as well along with the hats. Hopefully everything is done on time, Fresno is a couple days away and our guy is cutting it very close. hno:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Thx bro!
> View attachment 682020


:wow: Beautiful Lac homeboy


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Just mounted a set of your 520 14 on some original wire wheel co. wheels


Rolled on them this past weekend in reno


----------



## Premium Sportway

66vert said:


> Rolled on them this past weekend in reno


This 58 is classy!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx! 




~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :wow: Beautiful Lac homeboy


----------



## ABRAXASS

Thanks for holding the tires for me at the Fresno show Jason. It was nice meeting you.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> Thanks for holding the tires for me at the Fresno show Jason. It was nice meeting you.


No problem at all. It was great to meet you as well. I really like meeting all our customers at shows. 

And congratulations to Steven and Jaime, the winners of the raffle and the first ever "Premium Sportway Award". This award is given to the true street riders; the guys who drive their cars to the show, then drive them home. Its our way of thanking guys for all their support, and a way for us to give back to the lowriding community.

-Jason


----------



## baggedout81

Bad ass tires fellas!!!! 

Did i miss the topic on where the other merch. is gonna be online?


----------



## Premium Sportway

baggedout81 said:


> Bad ass tires fellas!!!!
> 
> Did i miss the topic on where the other merch. is gonna be online?


Thanks! I don't think we are starting another topic for the apparel. We will just post up when it is available on our website, and maybe sell some of what's left over from the show on here while they do all the coding for it on the website.


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64*

Will y'all be in Vegas ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

RIDIN DIRTY *64* said:


> Will y'all be in Vegas ?


Yes


----------



## asmith92506

With all due respect, whats so extraordinary about these tires? I have used good year 155 75 13 and been always happy with them.
Thank you


----------



## BIG RED

asmith92506 said:


> With all due respect, whats so extraordinary about these tires? I have used good year 155 75 13 and been always happy with them.
> Thank you


Those that know know. Those that don't don't get it.


----------



## Lowrider19

155/75/13's? 5.20's were the original tires for Lowriders.......as far as looks,nothing comes close.


----------



## ABRAXASS

asmith92506 said:


> With all due respect, whats so extraordinary about these tires? I have used good year 155 75 13 and been always happy with them.
> Thank you


The golden era of lowriding was in the 70's. The tires widely used at that time were Premium Sportways 5.20. When they stopped making them, radials were the obvious/only choice for the last two decades. Now that their being reproduced, with quality as good as a radial, a lot of people are buying these tires for that true "nostalgic" look.


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> With all due respect, whats so extraordinary about these tires? I have used good year 155 75 13 and been always happy with them.
> Thank you





BIG RED said:


> Those that know know. Those that don't don't get it.





Lowrider19 said:


> 155/75/13's? 5.20's were the original tires for Lowriders.......as far as looks,nothing comes close.





ABRAXASS said:


> The golden era of lowriding was in the 70's. The tires widely used at that time were Premium Sportways 5.20. When they stopped making them, radials were the obvious/only choice for the last two decades. Now that their being reproduced, with quality as good as a radial, a lot of people are buying these tires for that true "nostalgic" look.


:facepalm:We think these guys answered your question very well. The Premium Sportway 5.20's have a long history in lowriding. 

Sounds like you may be from another country if you are using 155/75/13's, I don't think that size was ever used or at least not popular in the US. If so you may not have as long a history with lowriders as we do. Search around this site or on google or something and look at cars with Premium Sportway 5.20's. These tires make every other tire look like shit when compared.


----------



## rIdaho

Solid ass tires!!! ...ride has it's new engine, took it for a test drive on the Sportways!:thumbsup:...I'll post pics once I get one more coat of clear on the car, and a few more touches!


----------



## martin1979mc

How much shipped to okc


----------



## Premium Sportway

rIdaho said:


> Solid ass tires!!! ...ride has it's new engine, took it for a test drive on the Sportways!:thumbsup:...I'll post pics once I get one more coat of clear on the car, and a few more touches!


Cool! Looking forward to the pics. I remember you sent us a peek pic when you ordered the tires. Looking forward to seeing it fully done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

martin1979mc said:


> How much shipped to okc


pm sent


----------



## AGCutty

Do u guys get a pretty good flat spot on these? Mine sat for a couple days and they were pretty rough when I hit the road.


----------



## Premium Sportway

AGCutty said:


> Do u guys get a pretty good flat spot on these? Mine sat for a couple days and they were pretty rough when I hit the road.


Yes, they will flatspot and be a little rough for the first few blocks or so after sitting.


----------



## AGCutty

what air pressure do u recommend?


----------



## BIG RED

AGCutty said:


> what air pressure do u recommend?


50 psi is what I believe them to be run at. I'm running mine at 50 and they are fine. They do flat spot a bit when they sit but after 5 mins or less they round right back out.


----------



## STYLECC61

TTT


----------



## AGCutty

TTT


----------



## STYLECC61

I now have over 200 miles on my 5:20's


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

I have well over a thousand miles on mine and they are still holding up well! Best tire out there by far!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

STYLECC61 said:


> View attachment 685206
> 
> I now have over 200 miles on my 5:20's


 Looking good brotha!!:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> I have well over a thousand miles on mine and they are still holding up well! Best tire out there by far!!!!


That is sweet


----------



## Premium Sportway

STYLECC61 said:


> View attachment 685206
> 
> I now have over 200 miles on my 5:20's


Nice! That car is fucking sick bro. :fool2:


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> I have well over a thousand miles on mine and they are still holding up well! Best tire out there by far!!!!


Thanks Mario. :thumbsup: The tread life looks like its holding up very well. Good for thousands of more miles.


----------



## MR.59

Lowrider19 said:


> 155/75/13's? 5.20's were the original tires for Lowriders.......as far as looks,nothing comes close.


it was the ONLY tire i saw back in the mid 70`s on lowriders
only the cal look BUGS were just getting into the 165 rears and 135 fronts on them BRM`S back the day


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> it was the ONLY tire i saw back in the mid 70`s on lowriders
> only the cal look BUGS were just getting into the 165 rears and 135 fronts on them BRM`S back the day


Nothing better then a 135 wrapped around a nice set of BRM's or early Fuchs in the beetle world.


----------



## MI 71

put quite a few miles on them already and they do ride better then the OG ones got them up to 90 mph on the fwy they ride good


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Nothing better then a 135 wrapped around a nice set of BRM's or early Fuchs in the beetle world.


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## Premium Sportway

MI 71 said:


> put quite a few miles on them already and they do ride better then the OG ones got them up to 90 mph on the fwy they ride good


Looking good homie. :thumbsup: Although we can't condone breaking the speed limits.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## rivi666

I need a pair right now! L.A area.My COKERS bubbled up on me...
(818)641-8966


----------



## Premium Sportway

rivi666 said:


> I need a pair right now! L.A area.My COKERS bubbled up on me...
> (818)641-8966


Damn, wish we could help you out but we are closed down for the next two weeks. You can order online but they won't ship until like Sept. 5th.


----------



## rivi666

FUCK. WHO CARRIES.THEM IN STOCK? I WANNA TAKE THESE CHOKERS OFF BY TOMORROW! I WENT AND PICKED UP ANOTHER SET OF CLEAN OG'S JUST SO I DON'T HAVE TO DEAL WITH THEM ANYMORE . UNLIKE ALL THESE OTHER DUDES OUT THERE , I DRIVE MY CAR ALMOST EVERYDAY. I EASILY PUT OVER 200 MILES A WEEK ON THEM. I'VE HAD THEM ON MY CAR SINCE DECEMBER, BUT I BARELY SQUARED UP MY REG IN JUNE, SO I'VE BEEN ITCHING TO DRIVE MY CAR AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. MY HOMEBOY MARIO SAID WHEN HE GOT THE TEST SET, THEY FELT NICE. I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET MY HANDS ON A SET BUT NADA. FUCK IT, I GUESS I'LL ROLL ON OG'S TILL THEY COME OFF!


----------



## MR.59

rivi666 said:


> FUCK. WHO CARRIES.THEM IN STOCK? I WANNA TAKE THESE CHOKERS OFF BY TOMORROW! I WENT AND PICKED UP ANOTHER SET OF CLEAN OG'S JUST SO I DON'T HAVE TO DEAL WITH THEM ANYMORE . UNLIKE ALL THESE OTHER DUDES OUT THERE , I DRIVE MY CAR ALMOST EVERYDAY. I EASILY PUT OVER 200 MILES A WEEK ON THEM. I'VE HAD THEM ON MY CAR SINCE DECEMBER, BUT I BARELY SQUARED UP MY REG IN JUNE, SO I'VE BEEN ITCHING TO DRIVE MY CAR AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. MY HOMEBOY MARIO SAID WHEN HE GOT THE TEST SET, THEY FELT NICE. I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET MY HANDS ON A SET BUT NADA. FUCK IT, I GUESS I'LL ROLL ON OG'S TILL THEY COME OFF!


THOSE TIRES ARE AN ACCIDENT WAITING TO HAPPEN


----------



## rivi666

MR.59 said:


> THOSE TIRES ARE AN ACCIDENT WAITING TO HAPPEN


¡EL O EL!


----------



## rivi666

rivi666 said:


> ¡EL O EL! IMAG1462.jpg


----------



## Premium Sportway

rivi666 said:


> FUCK. WHO CARRIES.THEM IN STOCK? I WANNA TAKE THESE CHOKERS OFF BY TOMORROW! I WENT AND PICKED UP ANOTHER SET OF CLEAN OG'S JUST SO I DON'T HAVE TO DEAL WITH THEM ANYMORE . UNLIKE ALL THESE OTHER DUDES OUT THERE , I DRIVE MY CAR ALMOST EVERYDAY. I EASILY PUT OVER 200 MILES A WEEK ON THEM. I'VE HAD THEM ON MY CAR SINCE DECEMBER, BUT I BARELY SQUARED UP MY REG IN JUNE, SO I'VE BEEN ITCHING TO DRIVE MY CAR AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. MY HOMEBOY MARIO SAID WHEN HE GOT THE TEST SET, THEY FELT NICE. I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET MY HANDS ON A SET BUT NADA. FUCK IT, I GUESS I'LL ROLL ON OG'S TILL THEY COME OFF!


For now we are still only selling them through our website. Just use the OG's for now and in two weeks when we open back up you can go ahead and purchase our tires.


----------



## rivi666

MEH.


----------



## asmith92506

*Whats up*

Are those 13" or 14" 520's?

Thankz


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Are those 13" or 14" 520's?
> 
> Thankz


We sell both sizes. Only available in skinny whitewall at the present time.


----------



## asmith92506

DUKES64SS said:


> The look of the tires is killer,I had 500x15 bf goodrich bias plys on prior and there is no difference to me as far as the ride.just a badass new look to my car....


Hi. They look super nice.Are u sitting on 13" or 14"? Are those D's?
thanks


----------



## DUKES64SS

asmith92506 said:


> Hi. They look super nice.Are u sitting on 13" or 14"? Are those D's?
> thanks


sittn on 13s and they are not Ds,but I keep em clean thou.lol....


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> :facepalm:We think these guys answered your question very well. The Premium Sportway 5.20's have a long history in lowriding.
> 
> Sounds like you may be from another country if you are using 155/75/13's, I don't think that size was ever used or at least not popular in the US. If so you may not have as long a history with lowriders as we do. Search around this site or on google or something and look at cars with Premium Sportway 5.20's. These tires make every other tire look like shit when compared.


I am from the USA homes ...what u mean by 155/75/13 ever used!!! If u from the US then you should know that when 520's stopped being produced the home-boys where using 155/80/13 and 155/75/13 radials


----------



## Heath V

rivi666 said:


> rivi666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡EL O EL! IMAG1462.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Damn..
Click to expand...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

rivi666 said:


> rivi666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡EL O EL! IMAG1462.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump
Click to expand...


----------



## asmith92506

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> rivi666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump
> 
> 
> 
> are those 520's???
Click to expand...


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> I am from the USA homes ...what u mean by 155/75/13 ever used!!! If u from the US then you should know that when 520's stopped being produced the home-boys where using 155/80/13 and 155/75/13 radials


Ummmmm...did you read what I wrote? I said I didn't think that size was used or at least wasn't very popular in the U.S. 155/80/13 is and was the popular size in the U.S. That's why it has stuck around for so long. I only know of 155/75/13's being used in Europe along with Australia and other countries, and I believe they are still made for those markets.


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> ~DROPITLOW~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> are those 520's???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but not ours. That is another companies tire. Go back a page and read his original post.
Click to expand...


----------



## lowc

I bought a set of premium sportways back in February and an very hapy with the tires the only thing is two of my tires white walls are turning yellow is there somthing I can do ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowc said:


> I bought a set of premium sportways back in February and an very hapy with the tires the only thing is two of my tires white walls are turning yellow is there somthing I can do ?


What have you used to clean them? What tire shine products have you used if any?


----------



## BLACK WIDOW 62

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowc

All I've used is armor all and the white wall tire bleach by Eagleone


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowc said:


> All I've used is armor all and the white wall tire bleach by Eagleone


Shoot us an email with pics and your order # and or contact info to [email protected] Would like to see what you are talking about, they should have cleaned up with ease.


----------



## lowc

Premium Sportway said:


> Shoot us an email with pics and your order # and or contact info to [email protected] Would like to see what you are talking about, they should have cleaned up with ease.


Ok I will


----------



## low4ever

cleaned up the D's and 5.20's. Love the ride. Especially where I am at. The only one with the new 5.20's


----------



## 63 VERT

My homie Jose just got his 520's mounted today












Now he just needs some chrome Dayton spinners to go with 1992 14/7 prestamed Dayton's


----------



## 63 VERT




----------



## Premium Sportway

low4ever said:


> cleaned up the D's and 5.20's. Love the ride. Especially where I am at. The only one with the new 5.20's


Lookin' Real Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

63 VERT said:


> My homie Jose just got his 520's mounted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he just needs some chrome Dayton spinners to go with 1992 14/7 prestamed Dayton's


I hope those weird lines in the whitewall are just drip marks from when you cleaned the blue off the whitewall. Otherwise that tire should never ever have passed through QC. :uh:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Premium Sportway said:


> I hope those weird lines in the whitewall are just drip marks from when you cleaned the blue off the whitewall. Otherwise that tire should never ever have passed through QC. :uh:


 I'm sure its leftover blue stuff. I know I had a difficult time taking that stuff off completely, but with a little elbow grease it cleaned off perfectly fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71

Yeah that blue soap does take some work to get completely off lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> I'm sure its leftover blue stuff. I know I had a difficult time taking that stuff off completely, but with a little elbow grease it cleaned off perfectly fine. :thumbsup:





MI 71 said:


> Yeah that blue soap does take some work to get completely off lol


Yup, pm'd him and it was just some drip marks. Those lines were bothering the hell out of us.

Damned if you do and damned if you don't with that blue protectant stuff. A lot of people have complained that its hard to get off, but we asked the factory to use the best stuff they could get to mitigate any chances of the whitewall getting damaged during all the handling and shipping they go through before they reach the customers.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Premium Sportway said:


> Yup, pm'd him and it was just some drip marks. Those lines were bothering the hell out of us.
> 
> Damned if you do and damned if you don't with that blue protectant stuff. A lot of people have complained that its hard to get off, but we asked the factory to use the best stuff they could get to mitigate any chances of the whitewall getting damaged during all the handling and shipping they go through before they reach the customers.


 I'd rather it be a little difficult to take off and protect my whitewalls during shipping then rinse right off but having damaged whitewalls! So keep using the hard stuff!! LOL...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mar64ss

Gotta Love Them New Premium Sportway 5.20's







Thanks!!! to Silva photography for the Great pic of my Car :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> I'd rather it be a little difficult to take off and protect my whitewalls during shipping then rinse right off but having damaged whitewalls! So keep using the hard stuff!! LOL...:thumbsup:


:werd: :h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mar64ss said:


> Gotta Love Them New Premium Sportway 5.20's
> View attachment 694761
> 
> Thanks!!! to Silva photography for the Great pic of my Car :thumbsup:


Speechless homie. The car, the rims, the tires, everything is just classic lowrider personified. :worship:


----------



## STYLECC61

Premium Sportway said:


> Yup, pm'd him and it was just some drip marks. Those lines were bothering the hell out of us.
> 
> Damned if you do and damned if you don't with that blue protectant stuff. A lot of people have complained that its hard to get off, but we asked the factory to use the best stuff they could get to mitigate any chances of the whitewall getting damaged during all the handling and shipping they go through before they reach the customers.


I wet the tire first and used some ajax and a scrub brush, just like the old days and it all came off. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

Whats the best method for storage? :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED

817.TX. said:


> Whats the best method for storage? :nicoderm:


On the car on the road driving :cheesy:


----------



## 817.TX.

BIG RED said:


> On the car on the road driving :cheesy:


:burn: But my ride is in the shop!! :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED

817.TX. said:


> :burn: But my ride is in the shop!! :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> On the car on the road driving :cheesy:


That is the best way. Lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

817.TX. said:


> Whats the best method for storage? :nicoderm:


Typically your just supposed to make sure they are in a cool dry place out of direct sunlight. Inside your house is supposed to be best, but a stack of tires in your house usually looks like shit. Some people say you should put them in plastic bags or wrap them up in shrink wrap to keep them air tight as well. Personally I have always sprayed my tires with 303 and put them in garbage bags on a shelf to keep dust and dirt off of them while being stored in the garage. With these tires if you sprayed them down I would re-wrap them in the yellow/gold wrapping that's on them then put them in a bag if you wanted too. That yellow/gold wrapping is supposed to have UV blocking ability which helps protect the tires.


----------



## commondzrzC.C

How much for a set 5.20-13 shipped to 20111


----------



## Premium Sportway

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for a set 5.20-13 shipped to 20111


I will PM you a quote a little later when I have a computer in front of me.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## DOMREP64

*Absolutely in "Love" with these tires!!....







*


----------



## DOMREP64




----------



## AGCutty

uncle just mounted his new 5.20s on his Lincoln


----------



## Premium Sportway

DOMREP64 said:


> *Absolutely in "Love" with these tires!!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





DOMREP64 said:


>


Your 64 is real slick homie! :boink:


----------



## Premium Sportway

AGCutty said:


> uncle just mounted his new 5.20s on his Lincoln


Real Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

GOT THESE RESTORED, GONNA NEED SOME 14S REAL SOON


----------



## alex75

asmith92506 said:


> With all due respect, whats so extraordinary about these tires? I have used good year 155 75 13 and been always happy with them.
> Thank you


:buttkick:


----------



## pancho pistolas

alex75 said:


> :buttkick:


if he has to ask , hes not gonna understand. its easy though , radials look like shit


----------



## Duez




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lord Duez said:


>


:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

AGCutty said:


> uncle just mounted his new 5.20s on his Lincoln










:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Lord Duez said:


>


What happened ?


----------



## ABRAXASS

AGCutty said:


> Classic....


----------



## 817.TX.

Premium Sportway said:


> Typically your just supposed to make sure they are in a cool dry place out of direct sunlight. Inside your house is supposed to be best, but a stack of tires in your house usually looks like shit. Some people say you should put them in plastic bags or wrap them up in shrink wrap to keep them air tight as well. Personally I have always sprayed my tires with 303 and put them in garbage bags on a shelf to keep dust and dirt off of them while being stored in the garage. With these tires if you sprayed them down I would re-wrap them in the yellow/gold wrapping that's on them then put them in a bag if you wanted too. That yellow/gold wrapping is supposed to have UV blocking ability which helps protect the tires.


I currently have them standing on end in the garage still wrapped in the original yellow wrapping. I will move them to my coat closet in the living room. But was curious of any other potential methods for storage as I will not be mounting them until the 1st of the year. :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## gema68

520'S TTT


----------



## MR.59

817.TX. said:


> I currently have them standing on end in the garage still wrapped in the original yellow wrapping. I will move them to my coat closet in the living room. But was curious of any other potential methods for storage as I will not be mounting them until the 1st of the year. :happysad: :nicoderm:


I HAVE MINE STASHED IN THE GARAGE, STILL WRAPPED UP


----------



## Heath V

Lord Duez said:


>


Uh oh..


----------



## regal85

How much for a set of 5.20-14 to 85009?


----------



## Duez

BIG RED said:


> What happened ?


Havent looked at it. I didnt drive it for a couple weeks and when i pulled it out it was flat.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lord Duez said:


> Havent looked at it. I didnt drive it for a couple weeks and when i pulled it out it was flat.


check spokes?? a nail??:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

Lord Duez said:


> Havent looked at it. I didnt drive it for a couple weeks and when i pulled it out it was flat.


hno: MAYBE A LEAKY SPOKE?


----------



## REBEL8LIFE

anyone get there tracking email yet ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


>


:tears: What happened? :dunno:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE RESTORED, GONNA NEED SOME 14S REAL SOON


You always have top quality stuff! Beautiful man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

REBEL8LIFE said:


> anyone get there tracking email yet ?


Were you the one who sent us an email? We started shipping again yesterday and you should have gotten your email with tracking numbers. If you were the person who emailed us we sent you a reply with a copy of the email with tracking numbers that you should have received.

If that wasn't you and you still haven't received your tracking numbers, let us know.


----------



## Premium Sportway

We are back open and shipping tires again after being closed down the last couple of weeks. Their aren't a lot of tires left from this run, so if you want or need tires before the Vegas Show, you might want to order soon cause doesn't look like we will have more tires until late late October or more likely November.


----------



## Heath V

I'm going to order in October-November it looks like then.


----------



## My Dad

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Thx bro!
> View attachment 682020


Just made this my new wall paper uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Heath V said:


> I'm going to order in October-November it looks like then.


----------



## dfdubb

mine got flat too after sitting... what pressure are we supposed to run them at?

Thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

dfdubb said:


> mine got flat too after sitting... what pressure are we supposed to run them at?
> 
> Thanks


:banghead:


----------



## 817.TX.

Why are these tires going flat?? Leaky spokes, nail, valve stems?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED

817.TX. said:


> Why are these tires going flat?? Leaky spokes, nail, valve stems?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


I would think mine have no problems just going flat.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:bowrofl:Lol..funny guy that Saul Vargas!


----------



## BIG RED

46'Areosedan said:


> View attachment 745377
> 
> :bowrofl:Lol..funny guy that Saul Vargas!


I had to say something. I understand where he is coming from since coker pays for advertising in lowrider and since he works for lowrider you can't just come out and slang a sponsor. I'm sure he is aware of all the cokers that have shit the bed due to poor quality made tires. 

I hope that the new sportways don't go sideways as then we are all really fucked.


----------



## JustCruisin

BIG RED said:


> What happened ?


Too new of a vehicle, the 5.20's deflated themselves... 

that's how *True to the Old School* these Premium Sportways really are...uffin:


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> I had to say something. I understand where he is coming from since coker pays for advertising in lowrider and since he works for lowrider you can't just come out and slang a sponsor. I'm sure he is aware of all the cokers that have shit the bed due to poor quality made tires.
> 
> I hope that the new sportways don't go sideways as then we are all really fucked.


THE CHOKER TIRE IN A 16" WIDE WHITE`S ARE OKAY. SOMETIMES YOU JUST GOTTA STICK TO WHAT YOU KNOW, CHOKER NEEDS TO JUST STICK TO MAKING CLASSIC CAR TIRES FOR OLD CARS, AND LEAVE THE LOWRIDER TIRES, TO TRUE LOWRIDERS!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

BIG RED said:


> I had to say something. I understand where he is coming from since coker pays for advertising in lowrider and since he works for lowrider you can't just come out and slang a sponsor. I'm sure he is aware of all the cokers that have shit the bed due to poor quality made tires.
> 
> I hope that the new sportways don't go sideways as then we are all really fucked.


Yeah I knew he had to say that. But he should have stopped after the first period. I know he probably has his own stash of repop premium sportways.


----------



## johnnie65

Where are you guys located? Shop/store? And are u guys going to Torres show in woodland?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

JustCruisin said:


> Too new of a vehicle, the 5.20's deflated themselves...
> 
> that's how *True to the Old School* these Premium Sportways really are...uffin:


:roflmao:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## no joke

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> uffin:
> 
> View attachment 754521


BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

no joke said:


> BADASS :thumbsup:


Thanks big dogg. Just waitin on the shirts. The fellas are super quick on shipping. uffin:


----------



## MR.59

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> uffin:
> 
> View attachment 754521


DAMN!


----------



## Tray Deee

fons said:


> here are some of my testing.:werd:


 Wzup Fons...Much love Big Tray Deee !!:thumbsup:


----------



## asmith92506

*Info needed*



Premium Sportway said:


> We are back open and shipping tires again after being closed down the last couple of weeks. Their aren't a lot of tires left from this run, so if you want or need tires before the Vegas Show, you might want to order soon cause doesn't look like we will have more tires until late late October or more likely November.



I wanted to know if your tires are the same tires that are sold on www.cokertire.com/brands/premium-sport.html ?
Whats the actual tire size on your 520’s 13” and 14”?


----------



## 925rider

:facepalm:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE

asmith92506 said:


> I wanted to know if your tires are the same tires that are sold on www.cokertire.com/brands/premium-sport.html ?
> Whats the actual tire size on your 520’s 13” and 14”?


No homie they are not the same


----------



## asmith92506

REBEL8LIFE said:


> No homie they are not the same


Thanks homes.So which one is better and why?


----------



## MR.59

NEW PREMIUM SPORTWAYS
THE ONLY QUESTION ASKED, SHOULD BE "WHICH TIRE DO YOU WANT ON YOUR RIDE?"









coker brand tires AKA old deman tires


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> NEW PREMIUM SPORTWAYS
> THE ONLY QUESTION ASKED, SHOULD BE "WHICH TIRE DO YOU WANT ON YOUR RIDE?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coker brand tires AKA old deman tires


Enough said! Do you want the OG look or do you prefer the tractor tire look? Plus the premium sportway tires are built stronger! They were built with lowriders in mind!


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith,

Good question, and I think I can answer that. From a construction standpoint, our tires are 6 ply rated (6PR). They hold more weight than any other 5.20 ever made. Compare the new Premium Sportway with other 5.20's, and the first thing you will notice is the rigidness of our sidewall. You can actually sit on our tire, and it will not collapse. I have had guys who are 300+ pounds sit on them without them so much as flexing. We actually based our 5.20 around a light truck tire design. 

Then there is the look. The Premium Sportway is the original lowrider tire. It has a rich history in the lowriding community, and in my opinion, is the best looking tire out there. Radials look out of place, and some remind me of off road tires! We took the original tire, made it stonger, and used modern materials. Compared to the OG Premium Sportway tire, they are virtually identical. I am not here to slam other tire companies, only to give you reasons why our tires are so good.

Lastly, we really strive for excellent customer service. Our slogan "For lowriders by lowriders" best describes our company. We do what it takes to see to it that every customer has a good experience with us and our product. When you call the west coast/east coast phone numbers, we are the guys who answer the phone. Pretty much at any hour, 7 days a week. When you go to car shows, we are the guys you will see. 

Please call me @ 775-574- TIRE if you have any questions, or if you just want to shoot the shit. We are here to answer any questions, big or small, to the best of our ability.

-Jason


----------



## low4ever

Put about 300 miles on my 5.20's this weekend. They ride oh so good!


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Just order my 5.20s


----------



## pancho pistolas

commondzrzC.C said:


> Just order my 5.20s


 You've crossed to the O.G. side , hold your head high , no turning back now , when the Wannabes pull next to you with their radials don't be too hard on them , they don't know any better . Yes a great moment for you , take care of those babys , you've done good Grasshopper, :inout:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE

pancho pistolas said:


> You've crossed to the O.G. side , hold your head high , no turning back now , when the Wannabes pull next to you with their radials don't be too hard on them , they don't know any better . Yes a great moment for you , take care of those babys , you've done good Grasshopper, :inout:


hahah x2


----------



## NVMY6T5

just ordered a set


----------



## TopDogg

Thanks Jason & Jonah, for allowing me to "Test Drive" your new Premium Sportway 5.20's. Over 2500 miles driven on the set and they still look great, and I never had an issue with them. Also, thanks for the new set.


----------



## DOMREP64

TopDogg said:


> Thanks Jason & Jonah, for allowing me to "Test Drive" your new Premium Sportway 5.20's. Over 2500 miles driven on the set and they still look great, and I never had an issue with them. Also, thanks for the new set.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Any time, Topdogg! You put them to quite the test. Thanks!

-Jason


----------



## asmith92506

*..*



DOMREP64 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


........


----------



## Premium Sportway

We have been working on some cool ideas, some of which have never been done. Stop by our booth in Vegas to see what we are up to, and give us your opinion!


----------



## 13OZKAR

YOU GUYS PLANING ON COMING DOWN TO L.A. ANY TIME SOON????


----------



## Premium Sportway

Hey Ozkar,

I'm down that way frequently. Do you need some tires? I will let you know the next time I will be around. Typically, I only get as far as the San Fernando area though.

-Jason


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> We have been working on some cool ideas, some of which have never been done. Stop by our booth in Vegas to see what we are up to, and give us your opinion!


can someone get pictures of the cars in the vegas show sporting the new PREMIUM SPORTWAYS?


----------



## AGCutty

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> Hey Ozkar,
> 
> I'm down that way frequently. Do you need some tires? I will let you know the next time I will be around. Typically, I only get as far as the San Fernando area though.
> 
> -Jason


HEY JASON, 
SOUNDS GREAT! DEFINITELY LET ME KNOW, I WILL MEET YOU OUT THERE IN SFV AND BUY A FEW SETS! :thumbsup: 
THANX, OSCAR


----------



## FoxCustom

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> uffin:
> 
> View attachment 754521


I want that hat!

Also, Premium Sportway, are you guys thinking about introducing a wider whitewall version of the 5.20 - 14??? Like comparable to Choker's 1.375" whitewall.


----------



## BIG RED

FoxCustom said:


> I want that hat!
> 
> Also, Premium Sportway, are you guys thinking about introducing a wider whitewall version of the 5.20 - 14??? Like comparable to Choker's 1.375" whitewall.


Not to put words in there mouths but from older posts they might go ahead and do a fat white if the demand is high enough.


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> can someone get pictures of the cars in the vegas show sporting the new PREMIUM SPORTWAYS?


We hope so, from what we hear their will be quite a few rides sporting our tires. We hope we get a chance to see them, but may be stuck at our booth all day.


----------



## Premium Sportway

AGCutty said:


> TTT


:cheesy:


----------



## Premium Sportway

13OZKAR said:


> HEY JASON,
> SOUNDS GREAT! DEFINITELY LET ME KNOW, I WILL MEET YOU OUT THERE IN SFV AND BUY A FEW SETS! :thumbsup:
> THANX, OSCAR


Ok, thanks for pm'ing your number, I think I still had it in my phone but not sure, anyway got it now.


----------



## Premium Sportway

FoxCustom said:


> I want that hat!
> 
> Also, Premium Sportway, are you guys thinking about introducing a wider whitewall version of the 5.20 - 14??? Like comparable to Choker's 1.375" whitewall.


Yes we have plans to do the wide whitewall versions, just not sure when. We have to meet minimum requirements for the factory to do them. Their seems to be a healthy demand, but we are still not sure how fast we can move them to meet our sales goals as well. We want and need high turnover rates to keep our future goals I pace, so sitting on tires wouldn't be good for business.

Anyway we might go ahead and take the risk on the next run and see how it goes. Not confirmed yet, but looking into it.

The size will be double our skinny white size which is 15mm. So the wide whites will be 30mm or like 1.18 inches before mounting and probably around 1 1/4 - 1 3/8 when mounted. We've run this by a lot of guys and this seems to be a good size for them. (Just a little wider than the 1" OG ones which is what people seem to want, so that it is big but not too big).

Oh, and the hats and shirts will be available for sale on the website soon. Just taking way to long to get them up. :banghead: Also need to figure out a cheaper way to ship the hats, the required box size is a rip!


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Not to put words in there mouths but from older posts they might go ahead and do a fat white if the demand is high enough.


:yes: Spot on!


----------



## FoxCustom

Premium Sportway said:


> Yes we have plans to do the wide whitewall versions, just not sure when. We have to meet minimum requirements for the factory to do them. Their seems to be a healthy demand, but we are still not sure how fast we can move them to meet our sales goals as well. We want and need high turnover rates to keep our future goals I pace, so sitting on tires wouldn't be good for business.
> 
> Anyway we might go ahead and take the risk on the next run and see how it goes. Not confirmed yet, but looking into it.
> 
> The size will be double our skinny white size which is 15mm. So the wide whites will be 30mm or like 1.18 inches before mounting and probably around 1 1/4 - 1 3/8 when mounted. We've run this by a lot of guys and this seems to be a good size for them. (Just a little wider than the 1" OG ones which is what people seem to want, so that it is big but not too big).
> 
> Oh, and the hats and shirts will be available for sale on the website soon. Just taking way to long to get them up. :banghead: Also need to figure out a cheaper way to ship the hats, the required box size is a rip!


AWESOME! I'm definitely looking into running a set! My 4 ply chokers grew a TUMOR and half! Hahah


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> :yes: Spot on!


how FAT?
the originals only went as wide as 1.25, something wider would be nice, maybe get more bomb guys on board









2.0"
2.5"?


----------



## Duez

Im thinking you're on to something. 














JustCruisin said:


> Too new of a vehicle, the 5.20's deflated themselves...
> 
> that's how *True to the Old School* these Premium Sportways really are...uffin:


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

MR.59 said:


> can someone get pictures of the cars in the vegas show sporting the new PREMIUM SPORTWAYS?


----------



## @GRANDPAS64




----------



## @GRANDPAS64




----------



## @GRANDPAS64




----------



## @GRANDPAS64




----------



## MR.59

Lord Duez said:


> Im thinking you're on to something.


WHAT HAPPENED????


----------



## Duez

Dont know. I was just driving straight and it fell off. Messed up the whitewall this time. These bitches are high maintenance, pretty as hell, but bad personality.


----------



## BIG RED

Lord Duez said:


> Im thinking you're on to something.


Fuck what now?


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Lord Duez said:


> Dont know. I was just driving straight and it fell off. Messed up the whitewall this time. These bitches are high maintenance, pretty as hell, but bad personality.


 I just got my set.. You got all worry homie what happen


----------



## Duez

commondzrzC.C said:


> I just got my set.. You got all worry homie what happen


Haha they're badass tires, but they're not radials. Im not nice to them at all. I hit the freeway doing 90, take turns faster than normal, and should probably check the air pressure at least once a month. I just expected them to work like radials do, and they need a little more attention than that. They are what they are, a really good looking tire made with old technology. Im gonna get one to replace this one and just use them on one of our show cars when I get some radials.


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Lord Duez said:


> Haha they're badass tires, but they're not radials. Im not nice to them at all. I hit the freeway doing 90, take turns faster than normal, and should probably check the air pressure at least once a month. I just expected them to work like radials do, and they need a little more attention than that. They are what they are, a really good looking tire made with old technology. Im gonna get one to replace this one and just use them on one of our show cars when I get some radials.


So in another words these are show tires not street tires!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

commondzrzC.C said:


> So in another words these are show tires not street tires!!!


:nono: don't be confused. The tires are well built to handle the 
business. When the owner fails to maintain the tires, of course they are going to fail. If you examine the picture. Obviously, you can see the tire was underinflated. Read the tread as it has hardly any left on the outside edges, but on the inside has plenty of tread. Which is due to underinflation. . . Besides how could these 6 ply tires NOT handle a stock Lincoln uffin:


----------



## Duez

commondzrzC.C said:


> So in another words these are show tires not street tire!


Yeah they sway at high speeds, always seem unbalanced, they flatspot when they are parked, and dont hold air for very long, all the reasons radials were invented. 

Driving wise radials way out perform bias ply, but the only option for guys running 14's was those ugly ass 175/70's.


----------



## Duez

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :nono: don't be confused. The tires are well built to handle the
> business. When the owner fails to maintain the tires, of course they are going to fail. If you examine the picture. Obviously, you can see the tire was underinflated. Read the tread as it has hardly any left on the outside edges, but on the inside has plenty of tread. Which is due to underinflation. . . Besides how could these 6 ply tires NOT handle a stock Lincoln uffin:


Yeah you definetly should check the air on them often. I set them to 50psi.


----------



## pancho pistolas

what ever happened to LOW and SLOW , you guys must be New Riders . Bias Ply gonna be Bias Ply , if you must turn corners drifting , you should probably do it in a civic with performance radials . Beautiful tires for Stylin and Profileing , not for burnouts . No offense intended . Premium Sportway the Lowrider tire :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

Lord Duez said:


> Haha they're badass tires, but they're not radials. Im not nice to them at all. I hit the freeway doing 90, take turns faster than normal, and should probably check the air pressure at least once a month. I just expected them to work like radials do, and they need a little more attention than that. They are what they are, a really good looking tire made with old technology. Im gonna get one to replace this one and just use them on one of our show cars when I get some radials.


TO ME, I DON`T EVEN DRIVE MY BMW LIKE THAT LET ALONE A CAR ON WIRES,,,,,,,,,,,BUT THAT`S ME,(MAYBE I`M TOO OLD?) YOU DO WHAT YOU DO, BUT I WOULD ADD TUBES TO HELP WITH THAT STYLE OF DRIVING, I THINK THAT WOULD HELP, I JUST HAD THIS CONVERSATION JUST 2 DAYS AGO WITH A GUY WITH OLD SCHOOL SHOW CARS IN HIS COLLECTION,,HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THE SAME THING,,,,HE "HEARD" THAT HAPPING TO THE OG TIRES, HE NEVER SAW IT HAPPEN, NEITHER HAVE I, AND I HAVE BEEN BUYING THESE SINCE THEY WERE 15BUCKS EACH, I ALWAYS RAN NO TUBES, BUT LIKE MY FRIEND SAID, HE TAKES NO CHANCES, AND RUNS TUBES, MAYBE THAT WILL HELP YOU RUN YOUR CAR LIKE YOU WANT TO.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Have you checked to see if there's air leaking from the spokes? IMO driving 90mph on any small tire is asking for trouble. With these tires it's the look we are after. Though these tires are better than the OG's, they was never meant to haul ass in the turns or drive 90 mph on the freeway.


----------



## Duez

pancho pistolas said:


> what ever happened to LOW and SLOW , you guys must be New Riders . Bias Ply gonna be Bias Ply , if you must turn corners drifting , you should probably do it in a civic with performance radials . Beautiful tires for Stylin and Profileing , not for burnouts . No offense intended . Premium Sportway the Lowrider tire :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Low and slow is a negative stereotype. All of our cars besides the gbodys, have V-8s. I'm not drifting, but I'm not building a car that can't handle regular driving. My car is juiced on wires, but it runs good, and handles good. 



MR.59 said:


> TO ME, I DON`T EVEN DRIVE MY BMW LIKE THAT LET ALONE A CAR ON WIRES,,,,,,,,,,,BUT THAT`S ME,(MAYBE I`M TOO OLD?) YOU DO WHAT YOU DO, BUT I WOULD ADD TUBES TO HELP WITH THAT STYLE OF DRIVING, I THINK THAT WOULD HELP, I JUST HAD THIS CONVERSATION JUST 2 DAYS AGO WITH A GUY WITH OLD SCHOOL SHOW CARS IN HIS COLLECTION,,HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THE SAME THING,,,,HE "HEARD" THAT HAPPING TO THE OG TIRES, HE NEVER SAW IT HAPPEN, NEITHER HAVE I, AND I HAVE BEEN BUYING THESE SINCE THEY WERE 15BUCKS EACH, I ALWAYS RAN NO TUBES, BUT LIKE MY FRIEND SAID, HE TAKES NO CHANCES, AND RUNS TUBES, MAYBE THAT WILL HELP YOU RUN YOUR CAR LIKE YOU WANT TO.


I live in the Inland Empire, and work and go to school in San Diego. Traffic on the 15 moves at 70-80mph in the slow lane.


----------



## MR.59

Lord Duez said:


> Low and slow is a negative stereotype. All of our cars besides the gbodys, have V-8s. I'm not drifting, but I'm not building a car that can't handle regular driving. My car is juiced on wires, but it runs good, and handles good.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the Inland Empire, and work and go to school in San Diego. Traffic on the 15 moves at 70-80mph in the slow lane.


THAT`S ALOT OF FREEWAY DRIVING, I HATE THE FREEWAYS OUT HERE, I BEEN HIT 2 TIMES ON THE FREEWAYS OUT HERE, THE LAST ONE SIDELINED ME 4 GOOD. BUT I UNDERSTAND THE TRAFFIC, THAT`S JUST HOW IT IS, SOMETIMES THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS GOING SLOW,,,,,,,SO YOU HAVE TO DRIVE TO KEEP UP AND NOT GET HIT
BUT I WOULD INNER TUBE ALL THE WHEELS , MIGHT SAVE THE NEW TIRE AND FIX ANY SLOW LEAKS YOU MIGHT HAVE


----------



## pancho pistolas

Negative Stereotype ? it was negative when 5.20s were 80.00 a set and it Lowriding always gonna be that way and who cares ? 5.20s and freeway flying don't make no sense , I had a friend who drove his candy red 75 from cal. to new mex in 1980s in the summer and he couldn't understand why he had two blowouts , oh well to each is own


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## lo4lyf

Color wall 5.20s at the super show! I need red ones!


----------



## low4ever

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 814465


Beautiful wheels and car


----------



## BIG LOUU

low4ever said:


> Beautiful wheels and car


THANKS IT'S A HOMIES CAR:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Duez,

Hit me up tomorrow, and I will warranty that tire for you. 775-574-8473

What tire pressure are you running?
Also, they should hold air. Radial or bias makes no difference. If you are experiencing leaks, check your spokes and valve stems. If you have access to a large tub, fill it with water and look for leaks. I would also recommend driving a little slower. These tires are not designed or rated for high speeds.


----------



## Duez

Premium Sportway said:


> Duez,
> 
> Hit me up tomorrow, and I will warranty that tire for you. 775-574-8473
> 
> What tire pressure are you running?
> Also, they should hold air. Radial or bias makes no difference. If you are experiencing leaks, check your spokes and valve stems. If you have access to a large tub, fill it with water and look for leaks. I would also recommend driving a little slower. These tires are not designed or rated for high speeds.


Cool. I switched the valve out on the one that lost air this time. It took 4 months to go flat though, so I doubt I would see a bubble if I submersed it. I checked my 2 fronts today and they haven't lost any air. I'm running between 45 and 50psi.


----------



## GHOU$E76

You guys Guna be at pomona swap meet this Sunday Oct.20th ..if so around wut aile ???


----------



## MR.59

Lord Duez said:


> Cool. I switched the valve out on the one that lost air this time. It took 4 months to go flat though, so I doubt I would see a bubble if I submersed it. I checked my 2 fronts today and they haven't lost any air. I'm running between 45 and 50psi.


CHECK THEM SPOKES, I HAD MINE MOUNTED UP AND THEY WERE SITTING BEFORE I SAW IT WAS LOW, THEN IT WAS GOING OVER EACH SPOKE , 1 BY 1 WITH SOAPY WATER, IT WAS A SUPER SLOWW LEAK, BUBBLE, THEN BUBBLE. BUT NOT FAST ENOUGH TO SEE RIGHT AWAY, I HAD TO LOOK FOR IT, AND IT WAS 1 NIPPLE WITH A TINY LEAK.
I RESEALED THE WHOLE THING, AND MY CARS SIT, I NEVER TAKE THEM OUT. AND I STILL GOT 45LBS IN EACH ONE


----------



## Brown ale 68

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Brown ale 68 said:


>


NICE


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Just ordered my set!

:naughty:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Just ordered my set!
> 
> :naughty:


nice!!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Jason,
Do you have any more 13's in stock


----------



## MR.59

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Jason,
> Do you have any more 13's in stock


web site shows 46 13`s in stock

I need to get on the ball an order a set of 14`s myself


----------



## 6T4

What PSI do you wanna have on these?


----------



## 6T4

13's are outta stock! I was planning on ordering my set of Friday


----------



## MR.59

6T4 said:


> 13's are outta stock! I was planning on ordering my set of Friday


SHOWED 46 JUST LAST NIGHT!
THEY GO FAST, BETTER PRE ORDER YOUR SET TO MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR SET!!


----------



## low4ever

6T4 said:


> What PSI do you wanna have on these?


50 is the magic number


----------



## 6T4

low4ever said:


> 50 is the magic number


 Gracias, Carnal. AY PREMIUM SPORTWAY JUST HAD A SMALL RESTOCK! JUST SNAGGED MY SET! SHOUT OUT THE HOMIE JASON. BEEN REAL HELPFUL!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BADDEST TIRE EVER MADE!!!


----------



## 64 For Life

Premium Sportway said:


> Duez,
> 
> Hit me up tomorrow, and I will warranty that tire for you. 775-574-8473
> 
> What tire pressure are you running?
> Also, they should hold air. Radial or bias makes no difference. If you are experiencing leaks, check your spokes and valve stems. If you have access to a large tub, fill it with water and look for leaks. I would also recommend driving a little slower. These tires are not designed or rated for high speeds.


60 - 70 mph :nono:


----------



## 817.TX.

Damn I cant wait til I got me some Daytons so I can wrap my 520s on them!! :run::nicoderm:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> Duez,
> 
> Hit me up tomorrow, and I will warranty that tire for you. 775-574-8473
> 
> What tire pressure are you running?
> Also, they should hold air. Radial or bias makes no difference. If you are experiencing leaks, check your spokes and valve stems. If you have access to a large tub, fill it with water and look for leaks. I would also recommend driving a little slower. These tires are not designed or rated for high speeds.


I run between 80-90 on the E-Way (according the the speedo in the Fleetwood) with these tires!


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> how FAT?
> the originals only went as wide as 1.25, something wider would be nice, maybe get more bomb guys on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0"
> 2.5"?


Right now only looking at doing the 30mm or double the skinny white size we have now. This seems to be a good and popular size for the guys that we have heard from. 2" or maybe even more is possible but would need demand for it to cover the required amount needed by the factory to do it. Actually almost all guys we have heard from at the shows interested in 2"-3" size whites for bombs want 5.60-15's.


----------



## Premium Sportway

deejay3rd said:


>





deejay3rd said:


>


Oh no homie, these aren't our tires!!! :twak:


----------



## Premium Sportway

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Jason,
> Do you have any more 13's in stock


18


----------



## Premium Sportway

6T4 said:


> Gracias, Carnal. AY PREMIUM SPORTWAY JUST HAD A SMALL RESTOCK! JUST SNAGGED MY SET! SHOUT OUT THE HOMIE JASON. BEEN REAL HELPFUL!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> SHOWED 46 JUST LAST NIGHT!
> THEY GO FAST, BETTER PRE ORDER YOUR SET TO MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR SET!!


Konnichiwa


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Konnichiwa


Them Japanese dudes will snap up the good stuff with the quickness. :yes:


----------



## Inked1

Just went on line and picked up 2 sets ! The day before my car sold I had just put a set on there,that hurt ! Lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Them Japanese dudes will snap up the good stuff with the quickness. :yes:


For real homie! They are some nice guys too, been a pleasure doing business with them. :h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Inked1 said:


> Just went on line and picked up 2 sets ! The day before my car sold I had just put a set on there,that hurt ! Lol


I hope you jacked up the price on the guy to compensate.


----------



## OGJordan

Good talking to you guys in Vegas. Been rocking my hat with my radials, faking the funk for you :shh:


----------



## pancho pistolas

OGJordan said:


> Good talking to you guys in Vegas. Been rocking my hat with my radials, faking the funk for you :shh:


 I need a hat also , hahahaha


----------



## Inked1

Premium Sportway said:


> I hope you jacked up the price on the guy to compensate.


Do you know how quick they will ship if I ordered today? I did the fedex regular delivery to Texas ,thanks homie. And if y'all want to throw a shirt (XL) or hat ,sticker in the order ,I am ok with that . Lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

OGJordan said:


> Good talking to you guys in Vegas. Been rocking my hat with my radials, faking the funk for you :shh:


Nice meeting you too! Always cool meeting guys from lil in real life. :h5:

And keep faking the funk, Lol... We are trying and hoping to bring the Premium Sportway brand apparel beyond just the lowrider community, and in turn hope it can bring some more people into the lowrider community.


----------



## Premium Sportway

pancho pistolas said:


> I need a hat also , hahahaha


All that stuff will be up for sale on the website soon.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Inked1 said:


> Do you know how quick they will ship if I ordered today? I did the fedex regular delivery to Texas ,thanks homie. And if y'all want to throw a shirt (XL) or hat ,sticker in the order ,I am ok with that . Lol


Tomorrow. This isn't amazon or other places where they don't ship your shit quick unless you pay for the expensive delivery options or prime. And you get 4 free stickers on your tires. Lol


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ LoL
Quick question, when will the 3rd run of 13s/14s be?


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ LoL
> Quick question, when will the 3rd run of 13s/14s be?


Don't know yet. Still waiting on the factory to give us a shipping timeline. Looking at possibly getting a smaller shipment sent out if they won't have our full order ready soon, so we can at least have some tires in stock.


----------



## Inked1

Premium Sportway said:


> Tomorrow. This isn't amazon or other places where they don't ship your shit quick unless you pay for the expensive delivery options or prime. And you get 4 free stickers on your tires. Lol


Thank you,I gotta say i am sold on these new 5.20s and hopefully can always ride on them !


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

MR.59 said:


> CHEATED TO GET THE FRONT ON,,,,,NEED 5X5 ADAPTERS FOR THE CADDY REAR END
> BUT THEY STILL LOOK NICE


 ARE THOSES 13"S?


----------



## Lowrider19

Chevy Shop is about to call,Jason......do you still have a set left of 5.20x13's?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Inked1 said:


> Thank you,I gotta say i am sold on these new 5.20s and hopefully can always ride on them !


Thanks man, we plan on being around for a long time supplying tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> ARE THOSES 13"S?


Yes, those are the 5.20-13's.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lowrider19 said:


> Chevy Shop is about to call,Jason......do you still have a set left of 5.20x13's?


They already called and we pulled out a set for them.


----------



## 6T4

Don't you understand/// We were the first to hit the switch, now they bouncin in Japan///


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 8t4mc

Are yall comming to the tejano show ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

6T4 said:


> Don't you understand/// We were the first to hit the switch, now they bouncin in Japan///


What???


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Are yall comming to the tejano show ?


Selling tires no, still debating a little about possibly going out their and selling the shirts and hats out their, along with some display tires for guys who haven't seen them yet. 

After Vegas we only had 30 5.20-13's left , and after adding up the costs for a 5-day round trip to get out to the show the numbers didn't work out. Gas mileage with a trailer full of tires is horrible, and without more 13's since they are what sell easily at the shows it just isn't happening (and we would have to sell probably 50-60 tires at minimum out their since it's so far away to offset the travel costs). 14's don't sell as well as 13's at shows, so too risky to try and bring what we have left of the 14's out their and hope to sell them all. 14's move much easier on the website than at shows for some reason, which with all the OG guys who can't work a computer you would think they would buy in person at the shows, but no they get somebody to buy them for them online.


----------



## 8t4mc

Ill be watching to see if yall make it.


----------



## MR.59

:thumbsup:


Tee"s_77LTD said:


> ARE THOSES 13"S?


PREMIUM SPORTWAYS
13`S ALL DAY LONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6T4

Premium Sportway said:


> What???


LOL SONG LATIN KINGS BY FROST.......... JUST GOT MY TIRES TODAY!! THE HOT RODDERS AT WORK WERE TRYNA CLOWN ME CUZ THE TIRES WERE SO LITTLE BUT IT COMES WITH THE TERRITORY! LOVE THE TIRES! THX AGAIN JASON


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Ill be watching to see if yall make it.


Ok, we will be posting up on here if we will be going out their or not.


----------



## Premium Sportway

6T4 said:


> LOL SONG LATIN KINGS BY FROST.......... JUST GOT MY TIRES TODAY!! THE HOT RODDERS AT WORK WERE TRYNA CLOWN ME CUZ THE TIRES WERE SO LITTLE BUT IT COMES WITH THE TERRITORY! LOVE THE TIRES! THX AGAIN JASON


Give 'em the finger.

That's funny though, since traditional hot rods have big wide tires in the rear and small skinny tires in the front. OG Premium Sportway 5.20's have been used for hot rod front tires in the past too.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## 6T4

Does n e 1 have a pic of these premium sport ways on a 64 ?


----------



## Mr Cucho

Was Tha ticket on a set of 14's shipp to 77803 !!!


----------



## MR.59

Mr Cucho said:


> Was Tha ticket on a set of 14's shipp to 77803 !!!


USE THE WEBSITE FOR THE INFO AND TIRE AVAILABILITY
www.premiumsportway.com


----------



## Mr Cucho

MR.59 said:


> USE THE WEBSITE FOR THE INFO AND TIRE AVAILABILITY
> www.premiumsportway.com


Orale thx homie!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

6T4 said:


> Does n e 1 have a pic of these premium sport ways on a 64 ?


We know DOMREP has them on a 64, can't remember if anyone else who has posted has them on a 64.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Cucho said:


> Was Tha ticket on a set of 14's shipp to 77803 !!!





MR.59 said:


> USE THE WEBSITE FOR THE INFO AND TIRE AVAILABILITY
> www.premiumsportway.com





Mr Cucho said:


> Orale thx homie!!!


Thanks, MR. 59

Sent you a PM with the total shipped anyway. Mr Cucho


----------



## Mr Cucho

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks, MR. 59
> 
> Sent you a PM with the total shipped anyway. Mr Cucho


I got it homie ?


----------



## BIG LOUU

THANKS FOR THE TIRES JASON


----------



## TopDogg

It's not a 64 Impala, but it is a heavy ass 75 Chevrolet Caprice and I'm proud to say that I have had absolutely NO issues with my NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's. THANKS Jason & Jonah!


----------



## TopDogg

Front view of the tire


----------



## 6T4

^^ gracias carnal


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> It's not a 64 Impala, but it is a heavy ass 75 Chevrolet Caprice and I'm proud to say that I have had absolutely NO issues with my NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's. THANKS Jason & Jonah!





TopDogg said:


> Front view of the tire


Looking tight as always TopDogg! :thumbsup: Nice to finally see the production version on there


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just to let you guys know, we are working on getting the website updated in preparation for adding our apparel line and stuff.

But right now, the website guy left it big mess, with links backward and stuff. If you want to order tires click the size you want, then click the Wide Whitewall box, that will take you to the product page for the skinny whitewall version that you are used to seeing. Yes it is backwards at the moment. :banghead:

Sorry if this causes any inconvenience for you guys. :happysad:

Thanks,

Premium Sportway


----------



## DOMREP64

6T4 said:


> Does n e 1 have a pic of these premium sport ways on a 64 ?


 Not the best pic but here's mine!


----------



## DOMREP64

Premium Sportway said:


> We know DOMREP has them on a 64, can't remember if anyone else who has posted has them on a 64.


 Sup' Jason it was a pleasure to finally meet and thank you in person in Vegas for the expedited delivery on my first set of Premium sportways, like I said i'am the happiest owner of these tires! lovem'...


----------



## 46'Areosedan

DOMREP64 said:


> Not the best pic but here's mine!


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

Premium Sportway said:


> Just to let you guys know, we are working on getting the website updated in preparation for adding our apparel line and stuff.
> 
> But right now, the website guy left it big mess, with links backward and stuff. If you want to order tires click the size you want, then click the Wide Whitewall box, that will take you to the product page for the skinny whitewall version that you are used to seeing. Yes it is backwards at the moment. :banghead:
> 
> Sorry if this causes any inconvenience for you guys. :happysad:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Premium Sportway


Perfect, I thought I had missed out on the last batch of skinny whitewalls.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG LOUU said:


> THANKS FOR THE TIRES JASON


No problem. It's we do. :h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

DOMREP64 said:


> Not the best pic but here's mine!





DOMREP64 said:


> Sup' Jason it was a pleasure to finally meet and thank you in person in Vegas for the expedited delivery on my first set of Premium sportways, like I said i'am the happiest owner of these tires! lovem'...


Nice meeting you too. Beautiful car by the way, love the Sanco blinds. :nicoderm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> Perfect, I thought I had missed out on the last batch of skinny whitewalls.


Got your pm about the website ordering link confusion. Sorry about that. Only skinny whitewall versions available so you are good to go.


----------



## 6T4

DOMREP64 said:


> Not the best pic but here's mine!


Thx bro! Your rides beautiful... Was the saddle tan the og paint color?


----------



## stormrider

A Big Thank You to the guys at the new Premium Sportway for the super fast response for the tires so we could get the 68 Caprice the TROUBADOAR to Sema


----------



## G Welding

How long would it take to get a set of skinnys 13" to 79764


----------



## Premium Sportway

stormrider said:


> A Big Thank You to the guys at the new Premium Sportway for the super fast response for the tires so we could get the 68 Caprice the TROUBADOAR to Sema


No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

G Welding said:


> How long would it take to get a set of skinnys 13" to 79764


Sorry 5.20-13's are out of stock. Still waiting on a ship date for our next shipment, so not yet sure when they will back in stock at the moment. :tears:


----------



## 898949

Lord Duez said:


>


So they go flat if you dont drive on them?


----------



## Premium Sportway

~87Limited~ said:


> So they go flat if you dont drive on them?


NO...that would just be dumb if our or any tire for that matter did. We aren't sure what happened with Lord Duez's tire. He said he doesn't have any leaking spokes or valve stem which is a somewhat normal/rare occurrence when any tire goes flat on wire wheels (anybody who has been in lowriding for a while runs across the dreaded leaky spokes, and have to reseal the wheel). 

We offered to warranty that tire to check it out, to see if possibly that tire was defective, since he says his wheels are fine. Jason gave him his number, we just need him to give us his name and or order #, so we can look up his order and address to send him a new tire and get that one back for inspection, since we don't know who Lord Duez is by just his screen name on lil. But so far Lord Duez hasn't taken us up on the offer.


----------



## 898949

Premium Sportway said:


> NO...that would just be dumb if our or any tire for that matter did. We aren't sure what happened with Lord Duez's tire. He said he doesn't have any leaking spokes or valve stem which is a somewhat normal/rare occurrence when any tire goes flat on wire wheels (anybody who has been in lowriding for a while runs across the dreaded leaky spokes, and have to reseal the wheel).
> 
> We offered to warranty that tire to check it out, to see if possibly that tire was defective, since he says his wheels are fine. Jason gave him his number, we just need him to give us his name and or order #, so we can look up his order and address to send him a new tire and get that one back for inspection, since we don't know who Lord Duez is by just his screen name on lil. But so far Lord Duez hasn't taken us up on the offer.


Oh ok yeah i wasnt too sure so i had to ask on it since i never actually had a set of the old 5.20s an these new ones. I know the they get a flat spot when sitting long which irons itself out after driving a bit which im guessing is normal. Is this the same wheel tire too below?



Lord Duez said:


> Im thinking you're on to something.


----------



## Premium Sportway

~87Limited~ said:


> Oh ok yeah i wasnt too sure so i had to ask on it since i never actually had a set of the old 5.20s an these new ones. I know the they get a flat spot when sitting long which irons itself out after driving a bit which im guessing is normal. Is this the same wheel tire too below?


Actually we went back and looked at his posts. The tire you posted above ^^^ is the one we offered to warranty and is on the other side of the car. The one that went flat, he said he replaced the valve stem and it was good again. That's why we asked about leaky spokes and valve stems. He should be able to clear it up.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just to add, it's always a good idea to check your air pressure at least once a month or so if you can. Bias ply and low profile radials like you see on all the big rim cars, have stiffer sidewalls than say a 155/13 or 175/14 radials. Bias ply and low profile radial tires can mask a low air pressure/underinflation situation in your tires that you may not notice just from a quick visual inspection. So you may not even notice a leaky spoke or even a small slow leak puncture issue until it's too late. Whereas that would be easy to spot with a 155 or 175 tires as they will look low on air if they are.

Simple thing everybody should be doing anyway like checking oil, radiator and brake fluid levels etc...


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Coker redesigned his tires to compete with the new premium sportways?


----------



## Duez

~87Limited~ said:


> So they go flat if you dont drive on them?


The front ones havent lost any air since I put them on. Both of my rear ones have gone flat, but i had them put on at piasa tires so who knows if they hit the seal or the valve. I had some shaking too but I threw a dial indicator on my axles and one has a .008"" runout so its not all from the tires. I googled it and radials mask suspension problems better than bias ply.


----------



## Duez

Premium Sportway said:


> NO...that would just be dumb if our or any tire for that matter did. We aren't sure what happened with Lord Duez's tire. He said he doesn't have any leaking spokes or valve stem which is a somewhat normal/rare occurrence when any tire goes flat on wire wheels (anybody who has been in lowriding for a while runs across the dreaded leaky spokes, and have to reseal the wheel).
> 
> We offered to warranty that tire to check it out, to see if possibly that tire was defective, since he says his wheels are fine. Jason gave him his number, we just need him to give us his name and or order #, so we can look up his order and address to send him a new tire and get that one back for inspection, since we don't know who Lord Duez is by just his screen name on lil. But so far Lord Duez hasn't taken us up on the offer.


Ill see if I can get the tire taken off this week so you guys can check it out and ship it to you or just meet up with you guys next time youre in Los Angeles. The car is taken apart and about to get painted so Im not really in a rush.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Ill see if I can get the tire taken off this week so you guys can check it out and ship it to you or just meet up with you guys next time youre in Los Angeles. The car is taken apart and about to get painted so Im not really in a rush.


Cool, whenever you are ready. We already have a tire put aside for you to swap with that one.


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> Coker redesigned his tires to compete with the new premium sportways?
> View attachment 871586


I think that's what they said last year or something, maybe they did something again, but they switched to 4 ply a year or two ago after all the problems with the 2 ply versions. Still not as strong or hold as much weight as ours though. The flat tread bit was said when they switched to 4ply too, but their was a thread on this site showing the old and new side by side and they didn't look any different.


----------



## sdropnem

46'Areosedan said:


> Coker redesigned his tires to compete with the new premium sportways?
> View attachment 871586


Losing $ $ that's why


----------



## BIG RED

Lord Duez said:


> The front ones havent lost any air since I put them on. Both of my rear ones have gone flat, but i had them put on at piasa tires so who knows if they hit the seal or the valve. I had some shaking too but I threw a dial indicator on my axles and one has a .008"" runout so its not all from the tires. I googled it and radials mask suspension problems better than bias ply.


I'd have to say it must be the guys who mount them or your wheels. Mine have been mounted for close to 7 months and have not lost any air.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> I think that's what they said last year or something, maybe they did something again, but they switched to 4 ply a year or two ago after all the problems with the 2 ply versions. Still not as strong or hold as much weight as ours though. The flat tread bit was said when they switched to 4ply too, but their was a thread on this site showing the old and new side by side and they didn't look any different.


Now they have a bias looking radial.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> I think that's what they said last year or something, maybe they did something again, but they switched to 4 ply a year or two ago after all the problems with the 2 ply versions. Still not as strong or hold as much weight as ours though. The flat tread bit was said when they switched to 4ply too, but their was a thread on this site showing the old and new side by side and they didn't look any different.


CHOKER TIRES WERE STILL MARKED 2 PLY, "BUT THEY SAY OVER THE PHONE,4 PLY STRENGHTH"


----------



## TopDogg

Premium Sportway 5.20's Why ride on anything else?


----------



## BIG LOUU

TopDogg said:


> Premium Sportway 5.20's Why ride on anything else?


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> Premium Sportway 5.20's Why ride on anything else?


:thumbsup:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

TopDogg said:


> Premium Sportway 5.20's Why ride on anything else?


Made it to my first show on the New Premium Sportways and have to say I am very impressed. Car rode very well on them and considering my Rivi "Badd Apple" has a 455 engine and is like a tank that says a lot about their construction. Not to mention they make the radials look like giant balloon tires. Like TopDogg says "Why ride on anything else".


----------



## King Of Rimz

are you guys still going to be at Pomona swapmeet in december? and will you guys have 13's in stock?


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> Premium Sportway 5.20's Why ride on anything else?





72BOATTAIL said:


> Made it to my first show on the New Premium Sportways and have to say I am very impressed. Car rode very well on them and considering my Rivi "Badd Apple" has a 455 engine and is like a tank that says a lot about their construction. Not to mention they make the radials look like giant balloon tires. Like TopDogg says "Why ride on anything else".


Looking great guys. Nice to hear the feedback 72BOATTAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

King Of Rimz said:


> are you guys still going to be at Pomona swapmeet in december? and will you guys have 13's in stock?


No, unless we go to sell the apparel. We ran out of 13's a few weeks ago and 14's are almost gone now too. Factory isn't even ready to ship our next shipment yet, so until we get that info, we aren't yet fully sure on the arrival timeline for when they will be back in stock. :banghead: :tears:


----------



## 64 For Life

Premium Sportway said:


> No, unless we go to sell the apparel. We ran out of 13's a few weeks ago and 14's are almost gone now too. Factory isn't even ready to ship our next shipment yet, so until we get that info, we aren't yet fully sure on the arrival timeline for when they will be back in stock. :banghead: :tears:


:banghead:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

46'Areosedan said:


> Coker redesigned his tires to compete with the new premium sportways?
> View attachment 871586


Redesigned and still doesn't compare to the double og.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

FREAKY TALES said:


> Redesigned and still doesn't compare to the double og.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SAUL said:


> Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Premium Sportway

SAUL said:


> Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


Just Beautiful. A legendary combo right there! :h5:


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Premium Sportway

IIMPALAA said:


>


WOW...that is one fine 59.  :fool2:


----------



## baggedout81

The shirts an hats ready to ship out yet?


----------



## eddie.t

What size of tires ur useing on big body 13 or 14 any one have pic


----------



## 63hardtoprider

eddie.t said:


> What size of tires ur useing on big body 13 or 14 any one have pic


13's ONLY. 14's are super swampers. Here are a few of the 13's on my big body


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life

When are the 13" going to be back in stock? Also does it say lowrider on the side of the tires?


----------



## Premium Sportway

baggedout81 said:


> The shirts an hats ready to ship out yet?


You can't order them on the website yet. Long story short, I cussed the website guy out for taking so long and he has been avoiding me. Trying to smooth things out and get him back to work.

If you don't want to wait and want some apparel now you can send us an email to [email protected] with what you want along with your shipping address info and we can work up an invoice for you. Then you could either send in payment or pay with a credit or debit card over the phone. That's all we can do until the stuff is up on the website.


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> 13's ONLY. 14's are super swampers. Here are a few of the 13's on my big body


Nice car! To be fair 14" radials look like super swampers, the Premium Sportway 5.20-14's look just like your 5.20-13's only a little taller.


----------



## Premium Sportway

64 For Life said:


> When are the 13" going to be back in stock? Also does it say lowrider on the side of the tires?


:twak: Our tires the Premium Sportway 5.20's never said "Lowrider" on the sidewall. You are thinking of another companies tires.

We still haven't gotten a ship date on our next shipment, but at this point their is no way they get here before January. :banghead:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> Nice car! To be fair 14" radials look like super swampers, the Premium Sportway 5.20-14's look just like your 5.20-13's only a little taller.


I wasn't talking about the tires. I just don't like 14's on ANYTHING. Lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> I wasn't talking about the tires. I just don't like 14's on ANYTHING. Lol


Lol...Gotcha. My mistake, just never heard of anybody calling 14" inch rims super swampers before only tires.


----------



## eddie.t

Thanks bro beautiful caddy


----------



## 6T4

63hardtoprider said:


> I wasn't talking about the tires. I just don't like 14's on ANYTHING. Lol


 I think you could get away with 14's on a Glasshouse.


----------



## 13OZKAR

DO YOU STILL HAVE ANY 14" TIRES?????


----------



## 13OZKAR

ANYONE WANNA TRADE A SET OF 13" FOR A SET OF 14" NEW 520's? ANYONE LOCAL IN THE RIVERSIDE CO. or L.A. AREA WHO MIGHT WANT TO TRADE HIT ME UP?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Premium Sportway

13OZKAR said:


> DO YOU STILL HAVE ANY 14" TIRES?????


Yes, still have a few 5.20-14's left.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*!!!HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> *!!!HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!*


x5.20


----------



## califas

When will the next shipment get here


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> When will the next shipment get here


January

Working on some stuff in the meantime while we wait, announcements to come.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:thumbsup:


----------



## califas

Premium Sportway said:


> January
> 
> Working on some stuff in the meantime while we wait, announcements to come.


Sounds good


----------



## LIFESTYLE76

Just mounted my new 520 14 however my tires seem to be thumping as they roll, they r mounted on datons and have been balanced so is anyone having this same problem with there tires? or did I get bad tires.


----------



## Duez

some cars are too big to put a 13 on. Cars like gbodys are too small for a 13, they need like a 12.


6T4 said:


> I think you could get away with 14's on a Glasshouse.


----------



## BIG RED

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Just mounted my new 520 14 however my tires seem to be thumping as they roll, they r mounted on datons and have been balanced so is anyone having this same problem with there tires? or did I get bad tires.


How long did you drive on them?


----------



## 63hardtoprider

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Just mounted my new 520 14 however my tires seem to be thumping as they roll, they r mounted on datons and have been balanced so is anyone having this same problem with there tires? or did I get bad tires.


If mine sit in cooler weather they feel like they have "flat spots" on them for a little bit. After you drive on them, they smooth out. I would guess that the amount of time it takes depends on the weight of the car also.


----------



## Premium Sportway

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Just mounted my new 520 14 however my tires seem to be thumping as they roll, they r mounted on datons and have been balanced so is anyone having this same problem with there tires? or did I get bad tires.


I'm guessing you have never driven on 5.20's or bias ply tires before, only radials. (Edit: just noticed your signature or footer part on your post that says Lifestyle, I am sure you have ridden 5.20's before). :facepalm:

That thumping is the flat-spots you get when the tires sit for a while with the cars weight on them. Unfortunately it's what happens with all bias-ply tires. You just have to drive on them for a few blocks or a mile or two depending on different factors and they round back out and ride nice and smooth again.

We'll hit you up on the # you sent us and go over it with you.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V

5.20's TTT!


----------



## FoxCustom

Put me down for a set of skinny whitewall 14's on the next shipment. I'll be ready.


----------



## DUKES64SS

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Just mounted my new 520 14 however my tires seem to be thumping as they roll, they r mounted on datons and have been balanced so is anyone having this same problem with there tires? or did I get bad tires.


my 13s do the same thing,regardless of how long it sits.I'll drive it around,bring it home park it on the street,an hour or so later move it into the garage and thumps a lil bit,but goes away pretty quickly,just as my bias ply bf goodrich wide whites do to.yeah,the radials are a bit smoother,but DO NOT have the look!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

FoxCustom said:


> Put me down for a set of skinny whitewall 14's on the next shipment. I'll be ready.


Ok, cool. :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Premium Sportway

DUKES64SS said:


> my 13s do the same thing,regardless of how long it sits.I'll drive it around,bring it home park it on the street,an hour or so later move it into the garage and thumps a lil bit,but goes away pretty quickly,just as my bias ply bf goodrich wide whites do to.yeah,the radials are a bit smoother,but DO NOT have the look!!!


Talked to LIFESTYLE76 today. Cool dude, went over some stuff with him about the tires.

The flatspotting and thumping before they round back out sucks, but nothing you can really do about, it's just something that always happens with bias ply tires. The only thing you can do is switch to Polyester cords, as polyester takes a little longer for the flatspot to set in but it doesn't stop it. Problem is polyester is a little weaker than the Nylon cords that we are using and that's what the OG 5.20's used too. Nylon flatspots a little quicker than polyester but it is stronger and considering the application we wanted the tires as strong as possible. 

So far guys have been pretty happy with how fast they round back out. The colder winter weather doesn't help as it takes a little longer for the tires to warm up and round out again.


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Got an question I have a 75 lac heavy body 6000lbs will them 14s tires handle my ride weight


----------



## Premium Sportway

Curtis Fisher said:


> Got an question I have a 75 lac heavy body 6000lbs will them 14s tires handle my ride weight


Well...if you want to get technical, according to the specs none of the popular tire sizes used in lowriding 5.20's, 5.60's, 155/13's or 175/14's whether bias ply or radial can handle a 6,000 lbs car. We've engineered the strongest 5.20's ever made and even so at 6,000 lbs you are still way above the rated limit. In reality basically all lowriders are pushing and some going well beyond the the rated safe limit on all these popular tire sizes. Even so that hasn't stopped people from rolling these size tires for decades with for the most part not too much hassle or problems. 

Our position as the manufacturer makes this a hard question to give you a yes or no answer. You will have to make your own informed decision.


----------



## sdropnem

I got (2) 14 X 7 (Stamped) RoadStar D's with 5; 60s (Cokers) 4 Sale….Don't know if they can hang with 3 tons though LOL! :dunno: I had them on my 2 ton + Caprice Classic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/310262-roadstars-47.html
but they may tell you 15 x 7s with 5;60s. :banghead:


----------



## hd_txb

Premium Sportway said:


> I'm guessing you have never driven on 5.20's or bias ply tires before, only radials. (Edit: just noticed your signature or footer part on your post that says Lifestyle, I am sure you have ridden 5.20's before). :facepalm:
> 
> That thumping is the flat-spots you get when the tires sit for a while with the cars weight on them. Unfortunately it's what happens with all bias-ply tires. You just have to drive on them for a few blocks or a mile or two depending on different factors and they round back out and ride nice and smooth again.
> 
> We'll hit you up on the # you sent us and go over it with you.


I wonder if dyna beads would help with that. Cause they go where the weight needs to be when rolling.


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Premium Sportway said:


> Well...if you want to get technical, according to the specs none of the popular tire sizes used in lowriding 5.20's, 5.60's, 155/13's or 175/14's whether bias ply or radial can handle a 6,000 lbs car. We've engineered the strongest 5.20's ever made and even so at 6,000 lbs you are still way above the rated limit. In reality basically all lowriders are pushing and some going well beyond the the rated safe limit on all these popular tire sizes. Even so that hasn't stopped people from rolling these size tires for decades with for the most part not too much hassle or problems.
> 
> Our position as the manufacturer makes this a hard question to give you a yes or no answer. You will have to make your own informed decision.


Thx my son ride with me alot safety always my 1st thing with him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

hd_txb said:


> I wonder if dyna beads would help with that. Cause they go where the weight needs to be when rolling.


Interesting thought. We don't really know though, I thought dyna beads and similar products were for when you didn't want to (due to ugly or wheel damaging wheel weights on the rim) or couldn't balance a tire with wheel weights. We don't see how it would get rid of the flat-spotting that happens due to sitting, but maybe it could help the tire round back out faster?? :dunno:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Curtis Fisher said:


> Thx my son ride with me alot safety always my 1st thing with him. :thumbsup:


No doubt homie take care of your son and yourself. :thumbsup:

That's why we had our tires engineered to be as strong and safe as possible considering what cars we lowriders put these size tires on. Lowriding and hell, most car customization cultures have an element of danger to them (I guess that's what draws us to do it in the first place. Plus the chicks, Lol). We car customizers are all altering our vehicles in some way sometimes with parts that are under-spec'd or modified or in other cases way over spec'd or modified for what was intended for the original vehicle.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> No doubt homie take care of your son and yourself. :thumbsup:
> 
> That's why we had our tires engineered to be as strong and safe as possible considering what cars we lowriders put these size tires on. Lowriding and hell, most car customization cultures have an element of danger to them (I guess that's what draws us to do it in the first place. Plus the chicks, Lol). We car customizers are all altering our vehicles in some way sometimes with parts that are under-spec'd or modified or in other cases way over spec'd or modified for what was intended for the original vehicle.


the original tires worked good for many years, even after 20 plus years in storage, YOUR NEW TIRES ARE SUCH A GIANT IMPROVEMENT FROM THE 70`S TIRES.
THESE NEW TIRES ARE ABOUT AS SAFE AS A SMALL TIRE CAN BE, AND STILL BE A BIAS PLY. just gotta drive your car like you care about it,& all should be good


----------



## MI 71

It takes me a couple of blocks for the flat spot to go away sometimes a lil more depending how cold the day is but its a lot faster then the OG 5'20's


----------



## Premium Sportway

MI 71 said:


> It takes me a couple of blocks for the flat spot to go away sometimes a lil more depending how cold the day is but its a lot faster then the OG 5'20's


Yup, that has been the feedback we have been getting. Everyone says they round back out faster than any other 5.20. That was one of the surprises, as we thought with the heavier duty and stiffer construction of our tires they would flatspot worse but that hasn't been the case so far.


----------



## R0L0

Can you PM me when tires will be available again please


----------



## Premium Sportway

R0L0 said:


> Can you PM me when tires will be available again please


PM sent.


----------



## Low60impala

Premium Sportway said:


> PM sent.


x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

1 set 5.20x14's wide ww please

Thanks


----------



## lo4lyf

R0L0 said:


> Can you PM me when tires will be available again please


X3


----------



## Premium Sportway

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 1 set 5.20x14's wide ww please
> 
> Thanks


We'll see what happens with the wide whites. They are supposed to be coming on this next run. We ordered them, but haven't got full confirmation on it yet.


----------



## Premium Sportway

lo4lyf said:


> X3


Don't know why everybody wants to be pm'd on this, but whatever will do it anyway.

PM sent.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Fuck pming post it here when they're available again.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol.. X2 fuck a pm


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> We'll see what happens with the wide whites. They are supposed to be coming on this next run. We ordered them, but haven't got full confirmation on it yet.


Lmk.. Ready to buy
406-590-3137
Thx!


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> We'll see what happens with the wide whites. They are supposed to be coming on this next run. We ordered them, but haven't got full confirmation on it yet.


When the wide wites are made, how wide are they going to be? are you working on both sizes?
pm me ot post it
wide whites are good news to bomb builders


----------



## Premium Sportway

King Of Rimz said:


> Fuck pming post it here when they're available again.





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Lmk.. Ready to buy
> 406-590-3137
> Thx!





MR.59 said:


> When the wide wites are made, how wide are they going to be? are you working on both sizes?
> pm me ot post it
> wide whites are good news to bomb builders


Alright fellas just got our most recent Craptacular production update. We have been pushed back in the pack another 2 weeks or so. So instead of having moree tires by late January we are looking at like mid-February now. :barf:

Also wide whitewalls will not be coming on this run either. They made some samples of the wide whites, but when they did some heat aging testing on them the edges at the top and bottom of the whitewall would start browning. They don't feel they have enough time before our next production run time is scheduled to re-engineer and get the kinks out of the wide whitewall process to make them up to the standards of the skinny whitewalls.

A nice double kick in the nuts before christmas. :buttkick:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

ThAt's wassup though. :thumbsup: Thanks for keeping the high standard and NOT allowing a terrible product to hit the market uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> ThAt's wassup though. :thumbsup: Thanks for keeping the high standard and NOT allowing a terrible product to hit the market uffin:


Hey thanks. Fucking sucks though, we have a lot of guys that want them and we thought they were going to be coming.

After they told us, it's actually pretty surprising, their is more to making a wide whitewall than just adding more white rubber and buffing it out.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> Alright fellas just got our most recent Craptacular production update. We have been pushed back in the pack another 2 weeks or so. So instead of having moree tires by late January we are looking at like mid-February now. :barf:
> 
> Also wide whitewalls will not be coming on this run either. They made some samples of the wide whites, but when they did some heat aging testing on them the edges at the top and bottom of the whitewall would start browning. They don't feel they have enough time before our next production run time is scheduled to re-engineer and get the kinks out of the wide whitewall process to make them up to the standards of the skinny whitewalls.
> 
> A nice double kick in the nuts before christmas. :buttkick:


Fuck Fuck Fuck!!!
PM me when you get em I need a seta asapa


----------



## Premium Sportway

I cant really add any more to this than my business partner already has, other than I will be at the Majestics New Years Day show with hats and shirts for sale. Come by and say hello!

-Jason


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## silly

:worship: 520s


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Philip75

how much for a set of 14s sent to Texas 76110 area


----------



## BIG RED

Good meeting you Jason (hope that's you lol) at the majestics bbq. Can't wait to get the new tires on the next shipment with the higher weight limit.


----------



## Premium Sportway

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO.:thumbsup:


Thanks!

Wasn't very happy though, with no tires to sell at the Majestics New Years Show. Lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

Philip75 said:


> how much for a set of 14s sent to Texas 76110 area


PM sent


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Good meeting you Jason (hope that's you lol) at the majestics bbq. Can't wait to get the new tires on the next shipment with the higher weight limit.


Nice meeting you too! :h5:


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Good meeting you Jason (hope that's you lol) at the majestics bbq. Can't wait to get the new tires on the next shipment with the higher weight limit.


NEW WEIGHT LIMIT?


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> NEW WEIGHT LIMIT?


Finally got them re-tested to correct the what the DOT screwed up the first time by not following our instructions.


----------



## lo4lyf

What's a set of 14s cost shipped to 50315?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lo4lyf said:


> What's a set of 14s cost shipped to 50315?


PM sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Impslap

Is the next run sold out? If not, are you taking pre-orders or deposits?


----------



## 64 For Life

Impslap said:


> Is the next run sold out? If not, are you taking pre-orders or deposits?


x2


----------



## Premium Sportway

Impslap said:


> Is the next run sold out? If not, are you taking pre-orders or deposits?





64 For Life said:


> x2


No, we haven't started taking orders for the next run yet. We are waiting on a ship date before we open up the website for pre-orders or backorders or whatever you want to call it again since so many people want to secure a set. We are supposed to be getting the invoice this week which means they should be shipping to us soon.

We will be posting up when we start letting orders through the website begin, and contacting all the people on a list we have been compiling of people ready to order.


----------



## dj short dog

MR.59 said:


> NEW WEIGHT LIMIT?





Premium Sportway said:


> Finally got them re-tested to correct the what the DOT screwed up the first time by not following our instructions.


So what will the new weight limit be? Did DOT over or under rate them?


----------



## Premium Sportway

dj short dog said:


> So what will the new weight limit be? Did DOT over or under rate them?


They under-rated them because they never tested them to the limits they were supposed to per our instructions. We aren't supposed to post the re-tested and revised numbers yet. When we get the green light to do so we will. All we will say for now is that they are even better than expected.


----------



## dj short dog

MR.59 said:


> NEW WEIGHT LIMIT?





Premium Sportway said:


> They under-rated them because they never tested them to the limits they were supposed to per our instructions. We aren't supposed to post the re-tested and revised numbers yet. When we get the green light to do so we will. All we will say for now is that they are even better than expected.


Yea as thick as them side walls are I figured they handle more than they listed. Nice job!:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> They under-rated them because they never tested them to the limits they were supposed to per our instructions. We aren't supposed to post the re-tested and revised numbers yet. When we get the green light to do so we will. All we will say for now is that they are even better than expected.


Oh shit sorry man if I was to not say anything :banghead: 

But all that do not know you will be really happy with the new numbers. I can't recall for sure but I do remember the numbers being much better.


----------



## 817.TX.

Mayne I put my 185-75s next to my 520s and that side wall aint no joke!! Cant wait til im rolling on the 520s!! :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

817.TX. said:


> Mayne I put my 185-75s next to my 520s and that side wall aint no joke!! Cant wait til im rolling on the 520s!! :worship: :nicoderm:


that side wall is THICK.
You saw the pics of that cat hopping on them,,,,,tires didn`t flinch:bowrofl:


----------



## Supreme59rag

MR.59 said:


> that side wall is THICK.
> You saw the pics of that cat hopping on them,,,,,tires didn`t flinch:bowrofl:


Got mines yesterday  
Definitely happy with them and can't wait to drive on them.


----------



## BIG RED

Posting this up for a member three of four of his tires has this problem. I told him to come in this topic to get a hold of you guys to see if you can help him out with his problem.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Supreme59rag said:


> Got mines yesterday
> Definitely happy with them and can't wait to drive on them.


Nice!


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Posting this up for a member three of four of his tires has this problem. I told him to come in this topic to get a hold of you guys to see if you can help him out with his problem.


Yikes! Tell him to call me (916) 520-8473.


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Posting this up for a member three of four of his tires has this problem. I told him to come in this topic to get a hold of you guys to see if you can help him out with his problem.


Those off the 76?


----------



## andrewlister

Premium Sportway said:


> Yikes! Tell him to call me (916) 520-8473.


Hey bro, will give you a call tomorrow. Very strange situation, will talk then.

Thanks for reposting the pic BIG RED


----------



## andrewlister

MR.59 said:


> Those off the 76?


Hey bro, yeah got a set of 5 for the glasshouse, pretty weird cracking all round on 3 of the 4 on the car. Only been used for the last month.


----------



## MR.59

NO DOUBT THE PREMIUM SPORTWAY CREW WILL GET RIGHT ON IT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> NO DOUBT THE PREMIUM SPORTWAY CREW WILL GET RIGHT ON IT


You know it homie, just waiting for him to call so that we can get him some replacements.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Premium Sportway said:


> You know it homie, just waiting for him to call so that we can get him some replacements.


Any reason as to why that happened?


----------



## 340lowrider

How much shipped to 33068


----------



## califas

When will u have more 520s in stock


----------



## Premium Sportway

340lowrider said:


> How much shipped to 33068


PM sent


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> When will u have more 520s in stock


We are still waiting on a ship date for our next run, so best guess until we get more info is mid-February at the earliest.


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> Any reason as to why that happened?


Yea...the factory said they let some of the green tires sit too long before going into the molds to be cured. That meant that outer layer of rubber that covers the whitewall basically spoiled before it got cured. They assured us that won't happen again. The factory pulled and destroyed all the tires that they thought might be affected, but obviously some bad ones made it through. We will replace any other tires that might be out there if any other customer has this issue. Just have to contact us.


----------



## andrewlister

Premium Sportway said:


> You know it homie, just waiting for him to call so that we can get him some replacements.


Thankyou, I got too busy today to call but will definitely do that tomorrow.

How can I show them to you? Where are you located? Im near Hollywood, Ca.

Thanks
Andrew Lister


----------



## Supreme59rag

Premium Sportway said:


> Yea...the factory said they let some of the green tires sit too long before going into the molds to be cured. That meant that outer layer of rubber that covers the whitewall basically spoiled before it got cured. They assured us that won't happen again. The factory pulled and destroyed all the tires that they thought might be affected, but obviously some bad ones made it through. We will replace any other tires that might be out there if any other customer has this issue. Just have to contact us.


And that right there ^ is hands down customer service! Wonder if Coker would do that for their customers?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## Duez

Supreme59rag said:


> And that right there ^ is hands down customer service! Wonder if Coker would do that for their customers?


They replaced mine when it got messed up. My new one is holding up well.


----------



## gema68

520'S TTT


----------



## low4ever

LOVE THEM


----------



## 898949

If i were to buy a set an didnt cruise on them much ,only on the weekends,will the tires mess up (flat spots/tread messing up or loss of air) from being parked for a week or so? I never owned 5.20s,just owned radials.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Duez said:


> They replaced mine when it got messed up. My new one is holding up well.


:thumbsup: Keep an eye on the air pressure like we told you. Just to make sure your rims don't have any small leaks.


----------



## Premium Sportway

gema68 said:


> 520'S TTT


Thanks for the bump. We know its kind of a ghost town on our thread until we get more tires. Lol

We got our invoice a few days ago so we should be getting a ship date soon. Then we can figure out when to open up the website for pre-orders again for all the guys wanting that option to secure a set.


----------



## BIG RED

~87Limited~ said:


> If i were to buy a set an didnt cruise on them much ,only on the weekends,will the tires mess up (flat spots/tread messing up or loss of air) from being parked for a week or so? I never owned 5.20s,just owned radials.


Expect flat spots that will go away when you drive and there will be loss of air even with radials over time just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Premium Sportway

~87Limited~ said:


> If i were to buy a set an didnt cruise on them much ,only on the weekends,will the tires mess up (flat spots/tread messing up or loss of air) from being parked for a week or so? I never owned 5.20s,just owned radials.


They will flatspot, no way around that unless you jack your car up and get the weight off them in-between weekend drives. Just can't get around that annoyance with bias ply tires. Don't know what you mean by the tread getting messed up?? The flatspots don't cause any damage to the tires. Any loss of air would be due to a leak in your rims either valve stems or spokes or other structural damage to the rim itself. They are just like radials in that regard, they don't just lose air unless the tire or rim is defective. Well except for the natural air pressure fluctuations that happen to tires from the environmental factors. That's why you are always supposed to check your air pressure like once a month at a minimum.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Expect flat spots that will go away when you drive and there will be loss of air even with radials over time just the nature of the beast.


Beat me to it, homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Supreme59rag said:


> And that right there ^ is hands down customer service! Wonder if Coker would do that for their customers?


great customer service!!!


----------



## MR.59

~87Limited~ said:


> If i were to buy a set an didnt cruise on them much ,only on the weekends,will the tires mess up (flat spots/tread messing up or loss of air) from being parked for a week or so? I never owned 5.20s,just owned radials.


I have not seen any loss of air, but again, air loss can`t be blamed all the time on tires, rims sometimes are to blame too.
flatspots yes , but a slow drive around the block warms them up
once you you have them, your gonna love the look, and then your hooked


----------



## Premium Sportway

andrewlister said:


> Thankyou, I got too busy today to call but will definitely do that tomorrow.
> 
> How can I show them to you? Where are you located? Im near Hollywood, Ca.
> 
> Thanks
> Andrew Lister[/QUOT
> 
> Hey Andrew, Jason here. I will call you tomorrow (Monday). I will personally deliver a set of replacement tires to you. ]


----------



## andrewlister

Hi Jason

Thank you so much for the tires today, very very much appreciated. Cant beat that customer service!

Im glad it wasn't a structural issue, just a cosmetic one. Thanks again.


----------



## DOMREP64

MR.59 said:


> I have not seen any loss of air, but again, air loss can`t be blamed all the time on tires, rims sometimes are to blame too.
> flatspots yes , but a slow drive around the block warms them up
> once you you have them, your gonna love the look, and then your hooked



Preach!...Amen!!


----------



## -JUICY 93-

How much for a set of 14s shipped to 79924?


----------



## Premium Sportway

-JUICY 93- said:


> How much for a set of 14s shipped to 79924?


PM sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## pillo 84 regal

How much for some "13 to 89144


----------



## lone star

So what does a set costs. Shipped? 13.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

How much for 14" shipped?


----------



## BIG RED

Go to the website and punch it into the order form and it will give you a price with shipping. 

Quicker then waiting on one of the premium guys to get on and give you a quote.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Go to the website and punch it into the order form and it will give you a price with shipping.
> 
> Quicker then waiting on one of the premium guys to get on and give you a quote.


Thanks big homie, but that won't work right now since everything is out of stock and we have the website blocked so people can't place an order for tires we don't have yet. So we are just going to have to pm them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

pillo 84 regal said:


> How much for some "13 to 89144





lone star said:


> So what does a set costs. Shipped? 13.





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much for 14" shipped?


PM's sent.


----------



## fons

I have a few sets that I won't use if any body needs them ill sale them for what I paid.?


----------



## MR.59

fons said:


> I have a few sets that I won't use if any body needs them ill sale them for what I paid.


14 OR 13`S?


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks big homie, but that won't work right now since everything is out of stock and we have the website blocked so people can't place an order for tires we don't have yet. So we are just going to have to pm them.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

fons said:


> I have a few sets that I won't use if any body needs them ill sale them for what I paid.?


Pm sent


----------



## HustlerSpank

MR.59 said:


> 14 OR 13`S?


x2


----------



## Premium Sportway

Here's the re-tested numbers for the tires. Now you know what these tires are really capable of. 

5.20-13 = 1,070 lbs @ 50 psi
5.20-14 = 1,200 lbs @ 50 psi


More announcements coming.................


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Premium Sportway said:


> Here's the re-tested numbers for the tires. Now you know what these tires are really capable of.
> 
> 5.20-13 = 1,070 lbs @ 50 psi
> 5.20-14 = 1,200 lbs @ 50 psi
> 
> 
> More announcements coming.................


:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog

Premium Sportway said:


> Here's the re-tested numbers for the tires. Now you know what these tires are really capable of.
> 
> 5.20-13 = 1,070 lbs @ 50 psi
> 5.20-14 = 1,200 lbs @ 50 psi
> 
> 
> More announcements coming.................



Blew right passed the radials rated weight!.......

:drama:


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Are these new tires with new numbers?? I bought a set from u guys about 4 months.. Are mine with those same numbers..


----------



## Premium Sportway

commondzrzC.C said:


> Are these new tires with new numbers?? I bought a set from u guys about 4 months.. Are mine with those same numbers..


same tires structurally.


----------



## Premium Sportway

dj short dog said:


> Blew right passed the radials rated weight!.......
> 
> :drama:


Yup, we checked and our 13's hold a little bit less than a 175/70/14 and our 14's hold a little less than a 185/70/14 according to the specs for those tires.

Those size radials are huge balloons compared to our 5.20's, so it shows just how much weight capacity we have gotten out of these little tires.


----------



## big al 54

i bought the very first batch of your tires planning on getting more for spares was at pomona yesterday some one said the new patch is going to have a new tread pattern on them so if this is true they wont match the first batch


----------



## Premium Sportway

big al 54 said:


> i bought the very first batch of your tires planning on getting more for spares was at pomona yesterday some one said the new patch is going to have a new tread pattern on them so if this is true they wont match the first batch


You got some bad info bro. 

We don't know who told you that but we aren't changing the tread pattern. That would be BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## 209impala

So when are you guys anticipating the next batch of tires? A lot of folks want to order sets!


----------



## Premium Sportway

209impala said:


> So when are you guys anticipating the next batch of tires? A lot of folks want to order sets!


We know, We know :run: We are still like a month or so away from having our next run in stock.

We will probably be opening the website up for pre-orders again within the next couple weeks for people that wanted that option.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*New Pricing for 2014*


We have worked out a new cheaper shipping package with FedEx so here is the new pricing we are going with for 2014.

• For everybody that needs shipping the price is now $152.50 ea. or $610.00 a set
(plus any applicable taxes) and that includes *FREE SHIPPING* (valid on tire orders shipping via ground service within the contiguous United States only)

• For customers that can or want to pickup their tire orders from us in Goleta, CA the price is still the same $140.00 ea. or $560.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes)

For customers ordering on the website and picking up their order from us in Goleta, CA use coupon code "*PICKUP"* after adding the amount of tires you want to the cart. This will bring the base price of the tires back down to $140.00 ea. Then just select the Customer Pickup option during checkout so that we know you will be picking them up. 

So here is a quick run-down on the new cheaper pricing for everybody that needs their tire orders shipped:

• $610.00 per set shipped for everybody within the 47 contiguous United States (not including California)

• For California residents the cost is $610.00 per set shipped plus any applicable taxes.​


----------



## BIGJ77MC

When we purchase will we be able to pick up at pomona or other shows you might be at locally?


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIGJ77MC said:


> When we purchase will we be able to pick up at pomona or other shows you might be at locally?


To a degree, as long as you pre-arrange it with us, we have extra space in the truck or trailer, it's fairly local, and you purchase online first then we are usually pretty cool about it.

We have had some trouble with guys telling us to hold tires at shows saying they will buy and pay for them there then they don't show up, or some guys think we are going to haul tires like 3 states over for free. Thats impractical.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TO THE TOP FOR THE GREATEST TIRE EVER MADE


----------



## Premium Sportway

FREAKY TALES said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE GREATEST TIRE EVER MADE


:h5:


----------



## the deuce

was sup wit tha shirts..


----------



## marquis_on_3

when do we order? :run:


----------



## Premium Sportway

the deuce said:


> was sup wit tha shirts..


Almost online. Pretty much just have to put up the pics and turn on the ordering.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Premium Sportway said:


> To a degree, as long as you pre-arrange it with us, we have extra space in the truck or trailer, it's fairly local, and you purchase online first then we are usually pretty cool about it.
> 
> We have had some trouble with guys telling us to hold tires at shows saying they will buy and pay for them there then they don't show up, or some guys think we are going to haul tires like 3 states over for free. Thats impractical.



I understand. I wouldnt have a problem paying during pre order then picking up at the following pomona swap meet


----------



## Premium Sportway

marquis_on_3 said:


> when do we order? :run:


We think the pre-orders will start within the next couple of weeks. Waiting on some stuff before we flip the switch to allow pre-orders again.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIGJ77MC said:


> I understand. I wouldnt have a problem paying during pre order then picking up at the following pomona swap meet


Do you know when the next Pomona is? We haven't checked. We try to hit the lowrider shows first since that's our main market. Last year the Pomona's fell too close to the lowrider shows when we had stock to sell. Wouldn't want you to order then have to wait months until the dates fell right.

Like I said, you should check with us before ordering to see if we can give you a schedule or something on what we plan on hitting up. We don't plan to far ahead since so much shit can change, but hopefully we can give you something before ordering.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Premium Sportway said:


> Almost online. Pretty much just have to put up the pics and turn on the ordering.


Kool !!! I seen y'all only carry skinny ww right ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Cucho said:


> Kool !!! I seen y'all only carry skinny ww right ?


I think you quoted the wrong reply there. That reply was in regards to the apparel being available to purchase online.

As far as the tires then yes, only skinny whitewalls available again for this run. 

We explained like a month ago that we had to cancel the wide whitewalls from going into production because the wide whitewall samples had an issue with browning of the whitewall at the top and bottom edges after heat age testing. There wasn't enough time for the factory to re-engineer and fix the problem in time for this run. So we are going to put in an order for wide whitewalls again for the next run after this one. The issue should be fixed by then and we can hopefully and finally offer the wide whitewall version for sale.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Premium Sportway said:


> I think you quoted the wrong reply there. That reply was in regards to the apparel being available to purchase online.
> 
> As far as the tires then yes, only skinny whitewalls available again for this run.
> 
> We explained like a month ago that we had to cancel the wide whitewalls from going into production because the wide whitewall samples had an issue with browning of the whitewall at the top and bottom edges after heat age testing. There wasn't enough time for the factory to re-engineer and fix the problem in time for this run. So we are going to put in an order for wide whitewalls again for the next run after this one. The issue should be fixed by then and we can hopefully and finally offer the wide whitewall version for sale.


N no It was as an "?" Too about wen it wud b able to Oder em online !! But at that same times I was wondering about the wide whitewall !!! But everthing is clear thx for da info !!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Cucho said:


> N no It was as an "?" Too about wen it wud b able to Oder em online !! But at that same times I was wondering about the wide whitewall !!! But everthing is clear thx for da info !!!!


Oh ok sorry, I guess I just got confused why you quoted that reply. :happysad:


----------



## Mr Cucho

Premium Sportway said:


> Oh ok sorry, I guess I just got confused why you quoted that reply. :happysad:


No worrys homie is all good !!! I b in tha look up to see wen y'all get em tires I need me a set !!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Premium Sportway said:


> Do you know when the next Pomona is? We haven't checked. We try to hit the lowrider shows first since that's our main market. Last year the Pomona's fell too close to the lowrider shows when we had stock to sell. Wouldn't want you to order then have to wait months until the dates fell right.
> 
> Like I said, you should check with us before ordering to see if we can give you a schedule or something on what we plan on hitting up. We don't plan to far ahead since so much shit can change, but hopefully we can give you something before ordering.


Next pomona is march 2nd. I do understand what ur saying


----------



## MR.59

BIGJ77MC said:


> Next pomona is march 2nd. I do understand what ur saying


POMONA WOULD BE GOOD IF YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> POMONA WOULD BE GOOD IF YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT


Would be nice. Just too far out to plan for right now. Everything revolves around the arrival of the next shipment.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Premium Sportway said:


> Would be nice. Just too far out to plan for right now. Everything revolves around the arrival of the next shipment.


Thanks for the responses. I'm ready to order when pre ordering opens. Ill get with u then to see if pomona pic up is possible


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


>


Looking sick as always TopDogg! :boink:


----------



## TopDogg

Thanks Jason, whether I'm hitting switches in the garage or cruising the streets...I'm rolling on Premium Sportway 5.20's.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

[/URL][/img]


----------



## -JUICY 93-

TopDogg said:


>


Are these 13s or 14s?


----------



## Premium Sportway

-JUICY 93- said:


> Are these 13s or 14s?


Those are the 5.20-14's


----------



## FoxCustom

When does preorder open???? I need a set or 5.20-14's with a skinny whitewall!


----------



## the deuce

cant wait to finally order a set


----------



## Premium Sportway

FoxCustom said:


> When does preorder open???? I need a set or 5.20-14's with a skinny whitewall!


Don't know yet. Still waiting on a key piece of information before we open up the website for pre-orders again.


----------



## Premium Sportway

the deuce said:


> cant wait to finally order a set


----------



## -JUICY 93-

Damn those 14s look bad ass. I can't wait till I can place my order.


----------



## sdropnem

TopDogg said:


> [/URL][/img]


 Sweet!


----------



## -JUICY 93-

Damn those 14s look bad ass. I can't wait till I can place my order.


----------



## -JUICY 93-

-JUICY 93- said:


> Are these 13s or 14s?


Damn those 14s look bad ass. I can't wait till I can place my order.


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Paul kersey

Post a pic of your lowrider premium sportway


----------



## FoxCustom

Premium Sportway said:


> Don't know yet. Still waiting on a key piece of information before we open up the website for pre-orders again.


How long is the wait (shipped to the door) once your pre-order is placed?


----------



## Fonzoh

FoxCustom said:


> How long is the wait (shipped to the door) once your pre-order is placed?


What this guy said! Any updates on availability on new order?


----------



## Premium Sportway

FoxCustom said:


> How long is the wait (shipped to the door) once your pre-order is placed?





BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 1055818





BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 1055826


Nice!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Paul kersey said:


> Post a pic of your lowrider premium sportway


Here's a pic from last time my '64 was out. In storage now as it is awaiting teardown and rebuild once I have some free cash available again.


----------



## Premium Sportway

FoxCustom said:


> How long is the wait (shipped to the door) once your pre-order is placed?





Fonzoh said:


> What this guy said! Any updates on availability on new order?


No new update yet on when the next pre-orders will start. 

In terms of time between when you pre-order and when you would receive your order. That's kind of up to you I guess. I mean when the pre-orders start we will give you the best range estimation we can of when the tires will start shipping out to everyone that pre-orders, like we have done the last couple of times. Too many moving parts in-between with the freight company and customs to be able to give any type of exact date(s). 

It would be up to you if you want to pre-order as soon as we open it up, or in the middle, or at the end of the pre-orders. Obviously if you ordered right at the beginning of the pre-order period it would be a longer wait than if you ordered at the end of the pre-order period. Or you could not pre-order at all and wait until they are in stock if you want, that's all up to you. 

Can't really give you much more of an answer until the pre-orders start. That's when we will be able to give you the best range estimation of when your order would ship. 

Does that help?


----------



## FoxCustom

Premium Sportway said:


> No new update yet on when the next pre-orders will start.
> 
> In terms of time between when you pre-order and when you would receive your order. That's kind of up to you I guess. I mean when the pre-orders start we will give you the best range estimation we can of when the tires will start shipping out to everyone that pre-orders, like we have done the last couple of times. Too many moving parts in-between with the freight company and customs to be able to give any type of exact date(s).
> 
> It would be up to you if you want to pre-order as soon as we open it up, or in the middle, or at the end of the pre-orders. Obviously if you ordered right at the beginning of the pre-order period it would be a longer wait than if you ordered at the end of the pre-order period. Or you could not pre-order at all and wait until they are in stock if you want, that's all up to you.
> 
> Can't really give you much more of an answer until the pre-orders start. That's when we will be able to give you the best range estimation of when your order would ship.
> 
> Does that help?


That does help. Thanks for the info. I'll try and hold out for a set.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

a flick i took of the homies 61 with the new 520's, saving my lunch money to get a set


----------



## Inked1

Such a great tire, I put a set on the day before Vegas and someone bought the car from me at the show, I was sad to see them go . I seen a few sets left on the website and snatched them up, and iam glad I did cause there hard to get. I'll defiantly pre order when there available to stock up, you guys did a real good job on them!










On at Vegas super show


















A few left for the new ride !


----------



## Premium Sportway

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> a flick i took of the homies 61 with the new 520's, saving my lunch money to get a set


Boing! :boink:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Inked1 said:


> Such a great tire, I put a set on the day before Vegas and someone bought the car from me at the show, I was sad to see them go . I seen a few sets left on the website and snatched them up, and iam glad I did cause there hard to get. I'll defiantly pre order when there available to stock up, you guys did a real good job on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On at Vegas super show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few left for the new ride !


We saw your ride at the show! We looked around a little to see how many cars had our tires. Your car was fucking tight!

That's cool that you sold it at the show. We hope you got a little extra for the 5.20's...lol

They wouldn't be so hard to get if the factory would just stick to the schedules they give to us when we order. We should have had more tires months ago. Anyway we will be a little better off this year financially, so we are going to adjust our ordering strategy to try and eliminate these delays. Of course that all still hinges on the factory sticking to their timelines.


----------



## Inked1

Premium Sportway said:


> We saw your ride at the show! We looked around a little to see how many cars had our tires. Your car was fucking tight!
> 
> That's cool that you sold it at the show. We hope you got a little extra for the 5.20's...lol
> 
> They wouldn't be so hard to get if the factory would just stick to the schedules they give to us when we order. We should have had more tires months ago. Anyway we will be a little better off this year financially, so we are going to adjust our ordering strategy to try and eliminate these delays. Of course that all still hinges on the factory sticking to their timelines.


I defiantly a believer on your tires, and I'll post a pic of them on 56 rag later this week when I get them mounted! Y'all keep doin your thang, and thanks for the compliments on my old ride in Vegas!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Inked1 said:


> Such a great tire, I put a set on the day before Vegas and someone bought the car from me at the show, I was sad to see them go . I seen a few sets left on the website and snatched them up, and iam glad I did cause there hard to get. I'll defiantly pre order when there available to stock up, you guys did a real good job on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On at Vegas super show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few left for the new ride !


:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

Love these 5.20s


----------



## 13OZKAR

... its always good to buy more sets than you need... only bad thing is that i need some 14's now!!!


----------



## Inked1

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1059857
> ... its always good to buy more sets than you need... only bad thing is that i need some 14's now!!!


I love that pic homie, that's how you stock up!


----------



## inspirationsfoundr

TTT.... For the 5:20's....


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1059857
> ... its always good to buy more sets than you need... only bad thing is that i need some 14's now!!!


I DID THE SAME, BOUGHT ONLY 13`S
BUT 14`S ARE MY LIST THIS NEXT BATCH:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Inked1 said:


> I love that pic homie, that's how you stock up!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> I DID THE SAME, BOUGHT ONLY 13`S
> BUT 14`S ARE MY LIST THIS NEXT BATCH:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## FoxCustom

If anyone has an "extra" set of 14's........I'll take them!


----------



## califas

When will u have more 520s i need another set


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> When will u have more 520s i need another set


We have another update coming. Will post up when ready.


----------



## Premium Sportway

The update isn't at all what we were hoping for. They are still finishing up the production of our next run, and they won't be arriving until the last week of March. 

We know this is going to put some people in a tight spot as they needed tires sooner, but it is what it is at this point. Nothing we can do about it.

We are going to go ahead and open up the pre-orders for all the people that wanted that option. We aren't expecting to be able to ship out the pre-orders until early April. As you well know the boat may be scheduled to arrive the last week of March, but they still have to unload them and go through customs. We think early April is probably a good estimate of when your pre-orders will ship.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*The website is now open for Pre-Orders again.*

*The Pre-Orders will not ship until early April. 
*
Here is the new pricing again in case anybody missed it before.*

New Pricing for 2014*


We have worked out a new cheaper shipping package with FedEx so here is the new pricing we are going with for 2014.

• For everybody that needs shipping the price is now $152.50 ea. or $610.00 a set
(plus any applicable taxes) and that includes *FREE SHIPPING* (valid on tire orders shipping via ground service within the contiguous United States only)

• For customers that can or want to pickup their tire orders from us in Goleta, CA the price is still the same $140.00 ea. or $560.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes)

For customers ordering on the website and picking up their order from us in Goleta, CA use coupon code "*PICKUP*" after adding the amount of tires you want to the cart. This will bring the base price of the tires back down to $140.00 ea. Then just select the Customer Pickup option during checkout so that we know you will be picking them up. 

So here is a quick run-down on the new cheaper pricing for everybody that needs their tire orders shipped:

• $610.00 per set shipped for everybody within the 47 contiguous United States (not including California)

• For California residents the cost is $610.00 per set shipped plus any applicable taxes. 

*If shipping to a Business please put the name of the business in the Company Field during checkout.*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Premium Sportway said:


> *The website is now open for Pre-Orders again.*
> 
> *The Pre-Orders will not ship until early April.
> *
> Here is the new pricing again in case anybody missed it before.*
> 
> New Pricing for 2014*
> 
> 
> We have worked out a new cheaper shipping package with FedEx so here is the new pricing we are going with for 2014.
> 
> • For everybody that needs shipping the price is now $152.50 ea. or $610.00 a set
> (plus any applicable taxes) and that includes *FREE SHIPPING* (valid on tire orders shipping via ground service within the contiguous United States only)
> 
> • For customers that can or want to pickup their tire orders from us in Goleta, CA the price is still the same $140.00 ea. or $560.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes)
> 
> For customers ordering on the website and picking up their order from us in Goleta, CA use coupon code "*PICKUP*" after adding the amount of tires you want to the cart. This will bring the base price of the tires back down to $140.00 ea. Then just select the Customer Pickup option during checkout so that we know you will be picking them up.
> 
> So here is a quick run-down on the new cheaper pricing for everybody that needs their tire orders shipped:
> 
> • $610.00 per set shipped for everybody within the 47 contiguous United States (not including California)
> 
> • For California residents the cost is $610.00 per set shipped plus any applicable taxes.
> 
> *If shipping to a Business please put the name of the business in the Company Field during checkout.*



Just pre ordered my set and got confirmation


----------



## Fonzoh

Premium Sportway said:


> The update isn't at all what we were hoping for. They are still finishing up the production of our next run, and they won't be arriving until the last week of March.
> 
> We know this is going to put some people in a tight spot as they needed tires sooner, but it is what it is at this point. Nothing we can do about it.
> 
> We are going to go ahead and open up the pre-orders for all the people that wanted that option. We aren't expecting to be able to ship out the pre-orders until early April. As you well know the boat may be scheduled to arrive the last week of March, but they still have to unload them and go through customs. We think early April is probably a good estimate of when your pre-orders will ship.


Your saying "the shipment has to clear customs" does this mean there not US made tires?


----------



## BIG RED

Fonzoh said:


> Your saying "the shipment has to clear customs" does this mean there not US made tires?


Give this man cookie.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Fonzoh said:


> Your saying "the shipment has to clear customs" does this mean there not US made tires?



If they were made in the US, they would cost around $400 each. Then since no one would be complaining about where they were made, they would be complaining about the cost.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Fonzoh said:


> Your saying "the shipment has to clear customs" does this mean there not US made tires?


Yes that is well known. The price to make these tires in the USA in the quantities we are dealing with jumped almost $50.00 ea in the last 2 1/2 years. The retail price for these tires USA made right now would be like $180.00 ea. We just couldn't see enough people buying these tires at that price to meet yearly quotas to make it work. Hell if those manufacturing prices increased at that type of pace in another 3 years the damn tires would be like $250.00 ea.


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> If they were made in the US, they would cost around $400 each. Then since no one would be complaining about where they were made, they would be complaining about the cost.


Not quite that bad homie, but our post above ^^^ should explain why we had to abandon the USA made plan.


----------



## 13OZKAR

Can i go down to Goleta again and buy a few sets with out preordering through the website???


----------



## Premium Sportway

13OZKAR said:


> Can i go down to Goleta again and buy a few sets with out preordering through the website???


When they are in stock again, yes.


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> When they are in stock again, yes.


ok cool thanx!


----------



## Inked1

13OZKAR said:


> Can i go down to Goleta again and buy a few sets with out preordering through the website???


Damn.. I better pre order,we know what happens when you down there and getem, = all gone ! Lol


----------



## MR.59

BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, 5.20S WILL BE IN STOCK!
I`M CASHING IN MY CANS FOR THE NEXT BACK OF 14`S


----------



## big al 54

2x times for the can cash and spare change


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, 5.20S WILL BE IN STOCK!
> I`M CASHING IN MY CANS FOR THE NEXT BACK OF 14`S





big al 54 said:


> 2x times for the can cash and spare change


Lol...At least you get to cash in less cans this year if you need shipping. :rofl:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Are the 14" wide ww's instock yet??


----------



## Premium Sportway

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Are the 14" wide ww's instock yet??


No. 

We posted up a while ago that the wide whitewalls got cancelled from this upcoming run due to the sample wide whitewalls browning on the top and bottom edges during heat aging testing. The factory has to go back and re-engineer the wide whitewalls to fix the issue. We already submitted to have them made on the next run after this upcoming one and the issue should be fixed by then. We just don't have an ETA on when we will have them at this point.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> No.
> 
> We posted up a while ago that the wide whitewalls got cancelled from this upcoming run due to the sample wide whitewalls browning on the top and bottom edges during heat aging testing. The factory has to go back and re-engineer the wide whitewalls to fix the issue. We already submitted to have them made on the next run after this upcoming one and the issue should be fixed by then. We just don't have an ETA on when we will have them at this point.


Ok.. lmk I wanna set
Thanks PS


----------



## Premium Sportway

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Ok.. lmk I wanna set
> Thanks PS


Will do. We still have you on our list for them from before.


----------



## scrape-it

So you aren't going to run out of them anytime soon?


----------



## Premium Sportway

scrape-it said:


> So you aren't going to run out of them anytime soon?


We're a little confused by your question?? 

We have been out of stock for months because the factory has been backed up with other orders. We have our next run of tires arriving at the very end of next month, and will start shipping out the pre-orders in early April. So we will have more tires in stock in the warehouse by early April. 

We have already submitted our next order for after this run that is coming up. If you mean do we plan on keeping making them then that's a big YES!

Unless you are asking about the wide whitewalls. We have yet to put those into production due to the problem with the wide whitewalls talked about above. Wide whitewalls are on the next order after this one coming up. Everything should be fixed by then and ready to go into production.


----------



## 6T4

Yall gonna be at the Arizona show next month?


----------



## Premium Sportway

6T4 said:


> Yall gonna be at the Arizona show next month?


Seriously doubt it. We don't think the tires will be released in time for the show. They are scheduled to arrive the week of that show, but we are 99% sure they won't be released and delivered to us until the week after the show.


----------



## scrape-it

Premium Sportway said:


> We're a little confused by your question??
> 
> We have been out of stock for months because the factory has been backed up with other orders. We have our next run of tires arriving at the very end of next month, and will start shipping out the pre-orders in early April. So we will have more tires in stock in the warehouse by early April.
> 
> We have already submitted our next order for after this run that is coming up. If you mean do we plan on keeping making them then that's a big YES!
> 
> Unless you are asking about the wide whitewalls. We have yet to put those into production due to the problem with the wide whitewalls talked about above. Wide whitewalls are on the next order after this one coming up. Everything should be fixed by then and ready to go into production.


 What i meant was is the factory going to start cranking out these bad boys in higher volume?


----------



## Premium Sportway

scrape-it said:


> What i meant was is the factory going to start cranking out these bad boys in higher volume?


Thanks for clarifying your question.

They only crank out what we can afford to buy, which at this time is only one container at a time. We can't yet afford to buy two or more containers worth at one time. 

That's why we have worked out a new ordering strategy with the factory to order well ahead of time and hopefully that means we can eliminate or greatly reduce the delays in between. This means if all works out the way planned they will have our next container of tires made and ready to ship. Then once we make enough from this run coming up we can send them the money and the next container after this one will get shipped out to us. And so on, and so on.

This super long delay was completely un-expected as we ordered last October before we left for the Vegas Show. They were just crazy backed up, and since we are the smallest customer they have by far, we have absolutely 0 priority. It is what it is and we knew that going in, but it still sucks when we get pushed back so far like what happened with this upcoming run.

We'll just have to wait and see how this new ordering arrangement works out.


----------



## scrape-it

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks for clarifying your question.
> 
> They only crank out what we can afford to buy, which at this time is only one container at a time. We can't yet afford to buy two or more containers worth at one time.
> 
> That's why we have worked out a new ordering strategy with the factory to order well ahead of time and hopefully that means we can eliminate or greatly reduce the delays in between. This means if all works out the way planned they will have our next container of tires made and ready to ship. Then once we make enough from this run coming up we can send them the money and the next container after this one will get shipped out to us. And so on, and so on.
> 
> This super long delay was completely un-expected as we ordered last October before we left for the Vegas Show. They were just crazy backed up, and since we are the smallest customer they have by far, we have absolutely 0 priority. It is what it is and we knew that going in, but it still sucks when we get pushed back so far like what happened with this upcoming run.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see how this new ordering arrangement works out.


 Gotcha, i'm gonna have to jump on a set soon before everybody snatches them up! Cmon tax check lol!


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

How much are 13 goin for


----------



## Premium Sportway

scrape-it said:


> Gotcha, i'm gonna have to jump on a set soon before everybody snatches them up! Cmon tax check lol!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> How much are 13 goin for


*The website is now open for Pre-Orders again.*

*The Pre-Orders will not ship until early April. 
*
Here is the new pricing again in case anybody missed it before.*

New Pricing for 2014*


We have worked out a new cheaper shipping package with FedEx so here is the new pricing we are going with for 2014.

• For everybody that needs shipping the price is now $152.50 ea. or $610.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes) and that includes *FREE SHIPPING *(valid on tire orders shipping via ground service within the contiguous United States only)

• For customers that can or want to pickup their tire orders from us in Goleta, CA the price is still the same $140.00 ea. or $560.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes)

For customers ordering on the website and picking up their order from us in Goleta, CA use coupon code "*PICKUP*" after adding the amount of tires you want to the cart. This will bring the base price of the tires back down to $140.00 ea. Then just select the Customer Pickup option during checkout so that we know you will be picking them up. 

So here is a quick run-down on the new cheaper pricing for everybody that needs their tire orders shipped:

• $610.00 per set shipped for everybody within the 47 contiguous United States (not including California)

• For California residents the cost is $610.00 per set shipped plus any applicable taxes. 

*If shipping to a Business please put the name of the business in the Company Field during checkout.*


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

Cool. Ill be making an order soon


----------



## Premium Sportway

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> Cool. Ill be making an order soon


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Inked1 said:


> Damn.. I better pre order,we know what happens when you down there and getem, = all gone ! Lol


lol..... seems like their gonna go fast again!


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Premium Sportway said:


> *The website is now open for Pre-Orders again.*
> 
> *The Pre-Orders will not ship until early April.
> *
> Here is the new pricing again in case anybody missed it before.*
> 
> New Pricing for 2014*
> 
> 
> We have worked out a new cheaper shipping package with FedEx so here is the new pricing we are going with for 2014.
> 
> • For everybody that needs shipping the price is now $152.50 ea. or $610.00 a set
> (plus any applicable taxes) and that includes *FREE SHIPPING* (valid on tire orders shipping via ground service within the contiguous United States only)
> 
> • For customers that can or want to pickup their tire orders from us in Goleta, CA the price is still the same $140.00 ea. or $560.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes)
> 
> For customers ordering on the website and picking up their order from us in Goleta, CA use coupon code "*PICKUP*" after adding the amount of tires you want to the cart. This will bring the base price of the tires back down to $140.00 ea. Then just select the Customer Pickup option during checkout so that we know you will be picking them up.
> 
> So here is a quick run-down on the new cheaper pricing for everybody that needs their tire orders shipped:
> 
> • $610.00 per set shipped for everybody within the 47 contiguous United States (not including California)
> 
> • For California residents the cost is $610.00 per set shipped plus any applicable taxes.
> 
> *If shipping to a Business please put the name of the business in the Company Field during checkout.*


Man $610 a set shipped. That's good news I think I paid $680 shipped on the very first run. Think I'll take two sets of each this time 13's & 14's. Maybe I can be your distributor for Minnesota, I think I'm the only one rolling on them up here.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Minnesota said:


> Man $610 a set shipped. That's good news I think I paid $680 shipped on the very first run. Think I'll take two sets of each this time 13's & 14's. Maybe I can be your distributor for Minnesota, I think I'm the only one rolling on them up here.


Actually their are at least 2 other people with them in MN.  

We're looking forward to see how well this new shipping arrangement works out for everybody including us. Our FedEx rep says it should work well. The only catch is that we need to ship more tires on average and consistently than we were last year to keep the shipping pricing around these levels. (If they jack their rates up again we will have to adjust for that too :yessad:.)

What's kind of cool and interesting about these rates is that the show price is almost the same and is only about $5 - $10 cheaper than the shipped price once you factor in the fact that we are required to charge sales tax at the shows. So for everybody in the 47 contiguous United States outside of California there is almost no difference in price whether you buy at show or just order them and have them shipped to you.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

ME AND A FEW HOMIES WERE GONNA GET SOME SKINNY 13S AND 14S THIS MIGHT SOUND LIKE A REALLY STUPID QUESTION BUT IM CURIOUS,,IM SURE ITS POSTED SOMEWHERE ON THESE 50 SOME PAGES,,SINCE I DONT HAVE TIME TO SEARCH 57 PAGES AND IM NOT TRYING TO OFFEND ANYONE IM REALLY INTERESTED AND NEED A FEW SETS ..MY QUESTION IS WHERE EXACTLY ARE THEY MANUFACTURED? WHERE ARE THE "CONTAINERS" COMING FROM?
THANKS AND CHEERS!uffin:


----------



## commondzrzC.C

I think they come from china


----------



## Premium Sportway

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> ME AND A FEW HOMIES WERE GONNA GET SOME SKINNY 13S AND 14S THIS MIGHT SOUND LIKE A REALLY STUPID QUESTION BUT IM CURIOUS,,IM SURE ITS POSTED SOMEWHERE ON THESE 50 SOME PAGES,,SINCE I DONT HAVE TIME TO SEARCH 57 PAGES AND IM NOT TRYING TO OFFEND ANYONE IM REALLY INTERESTED AND NEED A FEW SETS ..MY QUESTION IS WHERE EXACTLY ARE THEY MANUFACTURED? WHERE ARE THE "CONTAINERS" COMING FROM?
> THANKS AND CHEERS!uffin:





commondzrzC.C said:


> I think they come from china


Somewhere in the mystical lands of Asia. And NO not China.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Premium Sportway said:


> Actually their are at least 2 other people with them in MN.
> 
> We're looking forward to see how well this new shipping arrangement works out for everybody including us. Our FedEx rep says it should work well. The only catch is that we need to ship more tires on average and consistently than we were last year to keep the shipping pricing around these levels. (If they jack their rates up again we will have to adjust for that too :yessad:.)
> 
> What's kind of cool and interesting about these rates is that the show price is almost the same and is only about $5 - $10 cheaper than the shipped price once you factor in the fact that we are required to charge sales tax at the shows. So for everybody in the 47 contiguous United States outside of California there is almost no difference in price whether you buy at show or just order them and have them shipped to you.


Didn't see them last summer, they must not drive their cars.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Minnesota said:


> Didn't see them last summer, they must not drive their cars.:thumbsdown:


Not too familiar with Minnesota so I don't know how close the other people would be to you, but they are out there somewhere. Off the top of my head I remember shipping a set to Minneapolis, can't remember the other location besides yours though. Would have to look for that one.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

KOOL


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Premium Sportway said:


> Not too familiar with Minnesota so I don't know how close the other people would be to you, but they are out there somewhere. Off the top of my head I remember shipping a set to Minneapolis, can't remember the other location besides yours though. Would have to look for that one.


Small lowrider scene out here, maybe 50 cars but I could only see a handful spending that much on tires.


----------



## magic305

Premium Sportway said:


> Somewhere in the mystical lands of Asia. And NO not China.


Asia, China same shit fool..


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mr Minnesota said:


> Small lowrider scene out here, maybe 50 cars but I could only see a handful spending that much on tires.


I guess that's why we've only sold 3 sets there so far. Lol. Sounds like the scene on the east coast of the country, a lot of smaller clubs and solo riders, but hey the more true lowriders out there the better. Doing what they and you love and not just doing whatever the new fad of the week is.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> I guess that's why we've only sold 3 sets there so far. Lol. Sounds like the scene on the east coast of the country, a lot of smaller clubs and solo riders, but hey the more true lowriders out there the better. Doing what they and you love and not just doing whatever the new fad of the week is.


A lot of people are running way to much tuck because it "looks cool" instead if needing it and chew through tires way too often to run these tires as well. There are a few people here where I live that it's not uncommon for them to go through 8-10 tires in the front every season. If they used these that would be $1500 a year just in tires. They would rather "look cool" than have a car that they can drive and not have to buy tires all the time. They are perfectly happy spending $35 a tire and not worry too much about quality. 

I would suppose that it would probably be worse on the bias ply tires with the cars with a lot of tuck also being as a lot of them pretty much ride on the whitewall. 

I can personally vouch for these tires as they ride AMAZING and are by far the best looking ones you can buy. I will NEVER buy another tire for any car I build as long as they keep making them. When I get started on my next project (a 59 vert) I am ordering 3-4 sets just to make 100% sure that I have them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> A lot of people are running way to much tuck because it "looks cool" instead if needing it and chew through tires way too often to run these tires as well. There are a few people here where I live that it's not uncommon for them to go through 8-10 tires in the front every season. If they used these that would be $1500 a year just in tires. They would rather "look cool" than have a car that they can drive and not have to buy tires all the time. They are perfectly happy spending $35 a tire and not worry too much about quality.
> 
> I would suppose that it would probably be worse on the bias ply tires with the cars with a lot of tuck also being as a lot of them pretty much ride on the whitewall.
> 
> I can personally vouch for these tires as they ride AMAZING and are by far the best looking ones you can buy. I will NEVER buy another tire for any car I build as long as they keep making them. When I get started on my next project (a 59 vert) I am ordering 3-4 sets just to make 100% sure that I have them.


:thumbsup:

Yea...not much you can do for guys that go to those extremes. Our tires would last longer than the OG 5.20's with the higher tread rating and the squared off shoulder area that we packed with rubber. We did that to get more life out of the tire for people with normal like 1-inch extended uppers that is common. We've been researching a couple things that could help even more for people with extended uppers, but just research and theories at this point.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Yea...not much you can do for guys that go to those extremes. Our tires would last longer than the OG 5.20's with the higher tread rating and the squared off shoulder area that we packed with rubber. We did that to get more life out of the tire for people with normal like 1-inch extended uppers that is common. We've been researching a couple things that could help even more for people with extended uppers, but just research and theories at this point.


They ride nice on a heavy car with 1 inch extention, nice and straight


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE

Premium Sportway said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Yea...not much you can do for guys that go to those extremes. Our tires would last longer than the OG 5.20's with the higher tread rating and the squared off shoulder area that we packed with rubber. We did that to get more life out of the tire for people with normal like 1-inch extended uppers that is common. We've been researching a couple things that could help even more for people with extended uppers, but just research and theories at this point.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> They ride nice on a heavy car with 1 inch extention, nice and straight


Yup. :yes:


----------



## lowc

THE ONLY WAY TO RIDE 520S


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowc said:


> View attachment 1087209
> 
> THE ONLY WAY TO RIDE 520S


Very Nice! :boink:


----------



## Dino 64

Are those 13" or 14" 5.20s?

They are very clean.

Nice look on a clean ass ride.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BOUNZIN

is there a picture of a sample fat white wall


----------



## LURCH63

Fat white walls are for *******


----------



## Premium Sportway

BOUNZIN said:


> is there a picture of a sample fat white wall


Here is a pic of one of the engineering samples.


----------



## Duez

BOUNZIN said:


> is there a picture of a sample fat white wall


I feel sorry for your mother.


----------



## BOUNZIN

for wanting a fat white wall or not going through the whole thread to see if there was a already a picture haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Premium Sportway said:


> Here is a pic of one of the engineering samples.
> 
> View attachment 1097305


Lookin good uffin:


----------



## Philip75

do you think you might get some ww on next run


----------



## Premium Sportway

Philip75 said:


> do you think you might get some ww on next run


We should have the wide whitewall versions available on the next shipment after this upcoming shipment. The issue that delayed the wide whitewalls from going into production should be fixed by then.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> We should have the wide whitewall versions available on the next shipment after this upcoming shipment. The issue that delayed the wide whitewalls from going into production should be fixed by then.


1 question on the wider white walls, are they going to look wider after the stretch of the install?
how wide is it in the pic?
the W/W might be what a my 36 drop needs


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> 1 question on the wider white walls, are they going to look wider after the stretch of the install?
> how wide is it in the pic?
> the W/W might be what a my 36 drop needs


The whitewall in that pic above is 1-1/8" and should expand to around 1-1/4" when mounted.


----------



## unvdistc

Want the 14" wide whitewalls bad!!!! These will be back from chrome in 3 weeks!


----------



## big al 54

any word on maybe some 15s in the future


----------



## Premium Sportway

big al 54 said:


> any word on maybe some 15s in the future


Not anytime soon. The demand isn't there yet to meet yearly quotas.


----------



## big al 54

Premium Sportway said:


> Not anytime soon. The demand isn't there yet to meet yearly quotas.


really like the 14s i got from you but i think the demand is there the bomb crowd and may be the vw crowd as well


----------



## robs68

5.60s?


----------



## Premium Sportway

big al 54 said:


> really like the 14s i got from you but i think the demand is there the bomb crowd and may be the vw crowd as well


We just don't see enough demand yet. We are keeping track of requests and interest in these things, like making a 15" version and wide whitewall demand etc... We have only had less than a hundred people express interest in wanting us to make a 15" version. We would need to sell like 125-150 sets per year just to meet initial quotas. Possibly more if people want a skinny and wide whitewall version of a 15" tire which appears to be the case. 

I'm sure if we had a 15" version available right now for sale there could be more interest, maybe a lot more. But that's a big risk to put forth the money and effort to make a 15" version right now with the information we have, and then not have enough customers show up. We are interested in making a 15" size but the numbers have to add up.


----------



## Premium Sportway

robs68 said:


> 5.60s?


Hey :wave:,

5.60 what? 14 or 15? We don't see the point in a 5.60-14 at this time, our 5.20-14 already holds way more weight than the 5.60-14's and their is very little difference between the two sizes. Seems like to much overlap for such a limited market to do both. 5.60-15 is what we are interested in.


----------



## Duez

5.20r14s?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> Here is a pic of one of the engineering samples.
> 
> View attachment 1097305










:thumbsup:


----------



## big al 54

Premium Sportway said:


> We just don't see enough demand yet. We are keeping track of requests and interest in these things, like making a 15" version and wide whitewall demand etc... We have only had less than a hundred people express interest in wanting us to make a 15" version. We would need to sell like 125-150 sets per year just to meet initial quotas. Possibly more if people want a skinny and wide whitewall version of a 15" tire which appears to be the case.
> 
> I'm sure if we had a 15" version available right now for sale there could be more interest, maybe a lot more. But that's a big risk to put forth the money and effort to make a 15" version right now with the information we have, and then not have enough customers show up. We are interested in making a 15" size but the numbers have to add up.


cool i see your point bro glad your making these 14 s though there bad ass


----------



## lowdeville

Premium Sportway said:


> Here is a pic of one of the engineering samples.
> 
> View attachment 1097305


thyey gonna be priced the same as the skinny WW?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowdeville said:


> thyey gonna be priced the same as the skinny WW?


Cant be 100% sure yet since they haven't gone into production, but we aren't expecting the price to be any different.


----------



## Voodoo64

What's the waiting period on 5.20s 13" ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Voodoo64 said:


> What's the waiting period on 5.20s 13" ?


Early April. That info is on the website product pages.


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## sdropnem

Going to look good on the ranfla! Post pics


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

I WILL WHEN I GET IT BACK MAKE OVER


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 1121945





BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 1122001


Damn! Those look nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Premium Sportway said:


> Damn! Those look nice. :thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## MR.59

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 1122001


Man those are nice!
tire guy had fun mounting them up


----------



## BIG LOUU

MR.59 said:


> Man those are nice!
> tire guy had fun mounting them up


HE PUT THEM ON BY HAND HE PUT TUBES IN THEM BETTER RIDE


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BOUNZIN

probably a dumb question since i haven't seen any of the in person or the white walls raised or cut? Also how do these tires hold up with hopping


----------



## sdropnem

BIG LOUU said:


> I WILL WHEN I GET IT BACK MAKE OVER



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

Whitewalls are cut.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BOUNZIN said:


> probably a dumb question since i haven't seen any of the in person or the white walls raised or cut? Also how do these tires hold up with hopping


Duez already answered the whitewall question for you above ^^^. Generally all bias ply tires had/have the whitewall cut into them, it's radials that have raised whitewalls since they usually only have 1 body ply and sometimes 2. So you normally can't cut a whitewall into a radial tire. THe raised whitewalls on radials also don't really expand either when mounted like bias ply cut in whitewalls do. For normal like street hopping you should be fine, if you are trying to hit back bumper and shit, those type of cars usually have heavy big battery setups which is really pushing the weight limits of any of tire in the sizes used in lowriding bias ply or radial.


----------



## MR.59

BIG LOUU said:


> HE PUT THEM ON BY HAND HE PUT TUBES IN THEM BETTER RIDE


WHEWWWWWW!
thought he was gonna cheeta blast them on!


----------



## MR.59

BOUNZIN said:


> probably a dumb question since i haven't seen any of the in person or the white walls raised or cut? Also how do these tires hold up with hopping


if you go back a few pages, there`s a flic of this cat hopping his ride on these badzz tires


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Go to page 11 for the hopping video


----------



## BOUNZIN

Premium Sportway said:


> Duez already answered the whitewall question for you above ^^^. Generally all bias ply tires had/have the whitewall cut into them, it's radials that have raised whitewalls since they usually only have 1 body ply and sometimes 2. So you normally can't cut a whitewall into a radial tire. THe raised whitewalls on radials also don't really expand either when mounted like bias ply cut in whitewalls do. For normal like street hopping you should be fine, if you are trying to hit back bumper and shit, those type of cars usually have heavy big battery setups which is really pushing the weight limits of any of tire in the sizes used in lowriding bias ply or radial.


I ain't HITTIN back bumper just mid 30's , but i do got 10 batteries and 4 pumps in the trunk, also am getting a fully boxed frame so i know there is going to be a lotr of extra weight


----------



## Lowrider19

The website says all 13's are sold out? All pre-orders are done?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lowrider19 said:


> The website says all 13's are sold out? All pre-orders are done?


The whole next shipment is already sold out. :wow:


----------



## Lowrider19

Wow,that was fast.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> The whole next shipment is already sold out. :wow:


Damn that's Fucking great for you guys.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

BIG RED said:


> Damn that's Fucking great for you guys.


That's good though. Until you get the assholes that will buy them all up as soon as they are produced and charge 100% more than retail.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Damn that's Fucking great for you guys.


Not really, we had a lot of guys waiting until they were in stock before they bought. Now we are scrambling to find out how fast we can get another shipment here.


----------



## Lowrider19

Eventually you guys will catch up,and have enough shipments coming where you'll always stay in stock. That just means you are doing a good job,when you sell all the tires before the boat lands. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it

Premium Sportway said:


> The whole next shipment is already sold out. :wow:


 Well that's bad for me but good for the situation in general. I hope production goes up and sooner or later all the bulk-buying tire hogs will run out of room to stash them, and us little guys will get a chance to finally get a set uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lowrider19 said:


> Eventually you guys will catch up,and have enough shipments coming where you'll always stay in stock. That just means you are doing a good job,when you sell all the tires before the boat lands. :thumbsup:


Thanks! We're trying, just can't seem to get ahead yet.


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> That's good though. Until you get the assholes that will buy them all up as soon as they are produced and charge 100% more than retail.





scrape-it said:


> Well that's bad for me but good for the situation in general. I hope production goes up and sooner or later all the bulk-buying tire hogs will run out of room to stash them, and us little guys will get a chance to finally get a set uffin:


Not for this run, this was almost all normal set or two orders. Just a lot of them.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> *The website is now open for Pre-Orders again.*
> 
> *The Pre-Orders will not ship until early April.
> *
> Here is the new pricing again in case anybody missed it before.*
> 
> New Pricing for 2014*
> 
> 
> We have worked out a new cheaper shipping package with FedEx so here is the new pricing we are going with for 2014.
> 
> • For everybody that needs shipping the price is now $152.50 ea. or $610.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes) and that includes *FREE SHIPPING *(valid on tire orders shipping via ground service within the contiguous United States only)
> 
> • For customers that can or want to pickup their tire orders from us in Goleta, CA the price is still the same $140.00 ea. or $560.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes)
> 
> For customers ordering on the website and picking up their order from us in Goleta, CA use coupon code "*PICKUP*" after adding the amount of tires you want to the cart. This will bring the base price of the tires back down to $140.00 ea. Then just select the Customer Pickup option during checkout so that we know you will be picking them up.
> 
> So here is a quick run-down on the new cheaper pricing for everybody that needs their tire orders shipped:
> 
> • $610.00 per set shipped for everybody within the 47 contiguous United States (not including California)
> 
> • For California residents the cost is $610.00 per set shipped plus any applicable taxes.
> 
> *If shipping to a Business please put the name of the business in the Company Field during checkout.*


THINK THIS IS A RECORD TIME! CONGRATS ON YOUR SUCCESS!


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> THINK THIS IS A RECORD TIME! CONGRATS ON YOUR SUCCESS!


Yes it is! :h5:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Sold out prob cause it's tax season


----------



## Lowrider19

True^.....I'm sending out 3 sets of 56 and 60 spokes to a club in TX,and they were about to buy Chokers. I told them not to buy that crap,place the pre-order with Premium Sportway and get them in April,but as I was helping one guy through the website,we saw they were sold out......i'd love to see some 5.20's on these.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Not really, we had a lot of guys waiting until they were in stock before they bought. Now we are scrambling to find out how fast we can get another shipment here.


Fare enough but like said by other guys it means people are seeing that it's a great product and people want them. 

I'm glad I got a set but want another for my other wheels. I'd be sad too but I'm taking this year off to do more shit to my car so won't need another set till next year.


----------



## jspekdc2

damm


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> Sold out prob cause it's tax season


That and the new pricing with Free Shipping, plus there are a lot of our tires out their now so kind of a perfect storm I guess.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lowrider19 said:


> True^.....I'm sending out 3 sets of 56 and 60 spokes to a club in TX,and they were about to buy Chokers. I told them not to buy that crap,place the pre-order with Premium Sportway and get them in April,but as I was helping one guy through the website,we saw they were sold out......i'd love to see some 5.20's on these.
> View attachment 1130785
> View attachment 1130793
> View attachment 1130801


Those would look great with our tires. We hope to have info on when we can have another shipment here soon. Did any of these guys get in on the pre-order? Texas guys pre-ordered more tires than anyone this time.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Fare enough but like said by other guys it means people are seeing that it's a great product and people want them.
> 
> I'm glad I got a set but want another for my other wheels. I'd be sad too but I'm taking this year off to do more shit to my car so won't need another set till next year.


Yeah, we get at least 5 calls a week from people that only just saw or heard about our tires. Hopefully we can get another shipment here real soon and about a month faster than originally planned.


----------



## av63

Damn !!! I wanted do you know when that next shipment will be ??!


----------



## Premium Sportway

av63 said:


> Damn !!! I wanted do you know when that next shipment will be ??!


We don't have enough info yet to be comfortable giving any time frame on getting the next shipment. But it sounds like we can get another shipment here fairly quickly. We will post up when we get something more concrete.


----------



## av63

Kool thanks ..


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIGBOO475365

Dam I Need A Set Of 14's:guns:


----------



## BIGTEX325

I BE WAITING :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


Premium Sportway said:


> We don't have enough info yet to be comfortable giving any time frame on getting the next shipment. But it sounds like we can get another shipment here fairly quickly. We will post up when we get something more concrete.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIGBOO475365 said:


> Dam I Need A Set Of 14's:guns:





BIGTEX325 said:


> I BE WAITING :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


Doesn't look like it will be too long of a wait. We should be able to get another shipment here in about 6 weeks. Will keep everybody posted.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Doesn't look like it will be too long of a wait. We should be able to get another shipment here in about 6 weeks. Will keep everybody posted.


:h5:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

damn i use to get them for 35 bucks ea back in the day and there bias ply tires .....





Premium Sportway said:


> Just a quick introduction here...Im Jason, the other half of the company. When you call the west coast # (775)-574-TIRE, I am the guy you will speak to. When you get tires delivered, or pick up at the warehouse, I am the guy you will see. I will be at as many shows as I can get to, with as many tires as we can get there.
> 
> Jonah is the other half of the company. He answers the east coast line (916) 520-TIRE, and is in charge of the ordering department, as well as all website related issues.
> 
> Here is a cost breakdown of tires: These prices do not include tax or shipping:
> 
> 1 tire: $140
> 
> 4 tires (a set) $560
> 
> 5 tires (a set and spare) $700
> 
> Here are prices with CA sales tax applied (Estimated taxes - depending on where the show is the taxes could be a little less or more). This is what you can expect to pay at a show:
> 
> 1 tire $152.50
> 
> 4 tires $610
> 
> 5 tires $763


----------



## Duez

bulletproofdesigns said:


> damn i use to get them for 35 bucks ea back in the day and there bias ply tires .....


I wish I would have stocked up on 155s when they were $19ea at pepboys a few years ago.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Duez said:


> I wish I would have stocked up on 155s when they were $19ea at pepboys a few years ago.


Those tires didn't have a good shelf life though.


----------



## BIG LOUU

63hardtoprider said:


> Those tires didn't have a good shelf life though.


:no:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Sometimes you got to stock up cuz you never know, I'm glad i stocked up on both type of tires not including some go 520's... you could never have to many new tires for your lo-lowz!


----------



## BIG LOUU

13OZKAR said:


> Sometimes you got to stock up cuz you never know, I'm glad i stocked up on both type of tires not including some go 520's... you could never have to many new tires for your lo-lowz!
> View attachment 1138649
> View attachment 1138657
> View attachment 1138665


----------



## Duez

63hardtoprider said:


> Those tires didn't have a good shelf life though.


They didn't have a good street life either. I put 2-3 sets a year of those on my cutlass.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Duez said:


> They didn't have a good street life either. I put 2-3 sets a year of those on my cutlass.


That's why they were $19 each. Good ol' Cornells. LOL


----------



## Inked1

13OZKAR said:


> Sometimes you got to stock up cuz you never know, I'm glad i stocked up on both type of tires not including some go 520's... you could never have to many new tires for your lo-lowz!
> View attachment 1138649
> View attachment 1138657
> View attachment 1138665


I waited to long on this last shipment, if you ever want to sell a few sets of 13s iam ready ! Iam down to only 2 sets, iam getting nervous and shaky ! Lol


----------



## FREAKY TALES

To the top for the greatest lowrider tire ever made


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

FREAKY TALES said:


> To the top for the greatest lowrider tire ever made


----------



## MR.59

Inked1 said:


> I waited to long on this last shipment, if you ever want to sell a few sets of 13s iam ready ! Iam down to only 2 sets, iam getting nervous and shaky ! Lol


hno:hno:


----------



## Skim

Inked1 said:


> I waited to long on this last shipment, if you ever want to sell a few sets of 13s iam ready ! Iam down to only 2 sets, iam getting nervous and shaky ! Lol


fool please you got stock a arms they'll last forever now sell me that other set you got stop being stingy hno: :rofl:


----------



## commondzrzC.C

finally I mounted my 5.20.13s on my daytons..I bought this set last shipment and they look real good..


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Skim said:


> fool please you got stock a arms they'll last forever now sell me that other set you got stop being stingy hno: :rofl:


Yeah Brent, sell him that extra set but only if he sells me the ones off the 60 he has on right now


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yeah Brent, sell him that extra set but only if he sells me the ones off the 60 he has on right now


----------



## 6T4

Jason I promised you I'd get you some pics when I slapped em on my ride... here you go, finally got em mounted yesterday!


----------



## 6T4




----------



## 6T4




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!


----------



## 6T4

^^ Thx, bro!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Duez said:


> I wish I would have stocked up on 155s when they were $19ea at pepboys a few years ago.





63hardtoprider said:


> Those tires didn't have a good shelf life though.





Duez said:


> They didn't have a good street life either. I put 2-3 sets a year of those on my cutlass.





63hardtoprider said:


> That's why they were $19 each. Good ol' Cornells. LOL


Ahhhh, the famous or infamous Cornell's. If those tires didn't get people to understand the lowrider tire market than nothing will. They were the cheapest tire on the market and you saw them everywhere, and yet they got discontinued too like so many other whitewall tires in the 155/13 and 175/14 sizes. To many people in lowriding just way overestimate the demand for tires in this market. It's healthy but just not at a high enough yearly level to be sustainable or worth it for any of these big companies to deal with it.


----------



## Premium Sportway

13OZKAR said:


> Sometimes you got to stock up cuz you never know, I'm glad i stocked up on both type of tires not including some go 520's... you could never have to many new tires for your lo-lowz!
> View attachment 1138649
> View attachment 1138657
> View attachment 1138665


Holy Shit! :wow:


----------



## Premium Sportway

FREAKY TALES said:


> To the top for the greatest lowrider tire ever made


:wave:


----------



## Premium Sportway

commondzrzC.C said:


> View attachment 1142209
> View attachment 1142217
> View attachment 1142225
> finally I mounted my 5.20.13s on my daytons..I bought this set last shipment and they look real good..


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

6T4 said:


>





6T4 said:


>


Tight. Your 64 looks real clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6T4

Premium Sportway said:


> Tight. Your 64 looks real clean! :thumbsup:


tHANKS BRO


----------



## andrewlister

any news on the new batch?


----------



## MR.59

andrewlister said:


> any news on the new batch?


I see another pre-order sell out coming!


----------



## Premium Sportway

andrewlister said:


> any news on the new batch?


Hey :wave:,

We don't know if you saw the announcement a page or two back, but the early April shipment already sold out. 

Luckily we were able to get another shipment already sent out and on it's way coming in late April. We haven't started taking orders or pre-orders for this shipment yet though. Will post up when we do.


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> I see another pre-order sell out coming!


Really? That would be crazy! Can't imagine two pre-order sell outs in a row, but who knows at this point. We won't complain. Lol


----------



## d6rmor

Just checking to see if you are still going to ship the tires out in late march or early April?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6T4 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> Really? That would be crazy! Can't imagine two pre-order sell outs in a row, but who knows at this point. We won't complain. Lol


The demand is there, and as you can see a few smart people KNOW when we get a great product. With as limited as these are being produced, people are scared of needing a set and not being able to get ahold of them for a while.

These tires are like the best shoes you own. Once you wear them, you never want to put anything else on your feet. 

Once you start riding on these, the other radials just won't cut it!


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

I have to say, these 5.20's ride very well. It's just the flat spots from sitting for a minute is only complain I have. But that's nothing. I'm very pleased with them and glad I got them when the opportunity came. Got 5 of those bad boys. Always have to have a spare.


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Premium Sportway said:


> Here is a pic of one of the engineering samples.
> 
> View attachment 1097305


Can't wait to get my hands on a set of these


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wicked Wayz said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on a set of these


Yes Yes.. mee tooo!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1153466
> 
> 
> View attachment 1153474










:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## Premium Sportway

d6rmor said:


> Just checking to see if you are still going to ship the tires out in late march or early April?


If you got your pre-order in before we sold out, then yes we are going to start shipping in early April as soon as the shipment gets released to us.


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> The demand is there, and as you can see a few smart people KNOW when we get a great product. With as limited as these are being produced, people are scared of needing a set and not being able to get ahold of them for a while.
> 
> These tires are like the best shoes you own. Once you wear them, you never want to put anything else on your feet.
> 
> Once you start riding on these, the other radials just won't cut it!


:thumbsup: Doing everything that we can at the moment. We just weren't expecting such a fast sellout. This year we are ordering two containers at a time, but staggering the ship dates to try and eliminate or reduce the delays and keep tires in stock. Obviously it didn't work out like we planned. We are making more adjustments to try and do better. 

At least the next shipment is only like 4 weeks away. The shortest interval yet.


----------



## Premium Sportway

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1153466
> 
> 
> View attachment 1153474


:boink:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Wicked Wayz said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on a set of these





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes Yes.. mee tooo!!!


That reminds me to ask again how close we are to getting these in production.


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


>


:wave:

TopDogg always bringing some of the best pics. We've had people ask about posters. We wonder if it's worth the effort??


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> :wave:
> 
> TopDogg always bringing some of the best pics. We've had people ask about posters. We wonder if it's worth the effort??


----------



## 63hardtoprider




----------



## TopDogg

I can make it happen, I made 16 posters this weekend. Will call you in a few days, Jason. I'm taking the month off.... if enough people want posters, I'll make it happen.


Premium Sportway said:


> :wave:
> TopDogg always bringing some of the best pics. We've had people ask about posters. We wonder if it's worth the effort??


----------



## Heath V

63hardtoprider said:


>


Awesome picture!


----------



## 6T4

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## califas

Whats the word on the 520s


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


>


Mad props to you sir! Now that's a real rider right their ^^^

How well do the tires work in snow? We've never driven on the OG 5.20's or our new ones in the snow that I can remember. Didn't test them in snow either.


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> Whats the word on the 520s


Did you pre-order from the last shipment before we sold out? Or are you waiting for the pre-orders to start for the next shipment in late April?


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> Mad props to you sir! Now that's a real rider right their ^^^
> 
> How well do the tires work in snow? We've never driven on the OG 5.20's or our new ones in the snow that I can remember. Didn't test them in snow either.


I didn't drive too far. I took this while we had about 1/4" of ice on the ground. The backdrop just looked so good I couldn't resist pulling it out of the garage and taking a few pics. 

I sis drive it to my mom and dads house about 3/4 of a mile away a few days after while we had a little bit of snow on the road though. They felt pretty good, but with the small contact patch, it would drift a little bit if you tried to go faster than you should on them. Overall, not too bad, but I wouldn't recommend driving in the snow with them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> I didn't drive too far. I took this while we had about 1/4" of ice on the ground. The backdrop just looked so good I couldn't resist pulling it out of the garage and taking a few pics.
> 
> I sis drive it to my mom and dads house about 3/4 of a mile away a few days after while we had a little bit of snow on the road though. They felt pretty good, but with the small contact patch, it would drift a little bit if you tried to go faster than you should on them. Overall, not too bad, but I wouldn't recommend driving in the snow with them.


Yeah no doubt, we wouldn't recommend it either. That could be one hell of a white knuckle drive trying to roll on snow and ice. Wasn't expecting to see anybody rolling them in the snow. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Just order another set!!!!!


----------



## vonpesto

Forgive the post before the intro, been getting squared up before I intro'd. Just ordered 4 plus a spare! Thanks to the guys at Premium Sportway! "Keep the drive alive!"


----------



## califas

Premium Sportway said:


> Did you pre-order from the last shipment before we sold out? Or are you waiting for the pre-orders to start for the next shipment in late April?


Waiting to pre-order


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I'm waiting to pre-order as well


----------



## MR.59

PRE-ORDER NOW OPEN?


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Hey, I've seen that ride before.


TopDogg said:


>


----------



## Premium Sportway

vonpesto said:


> Forgive the post before the intro, been getting squared up before I intro'd. Just ordered 4 plus a spare! Thanks to the guys at Premium Sportway! "Keep the drive alive!"


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIGJ77MC said:


> Just order another set!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> Waiting to pre-order





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I'm waiting to pre-order as well





MR.59 said:


> PRE-ORDER NOW OPEN?


Sorry, been busy all week getting the early April shipment orders bundled up and shipped out.


Yes, pre-orders for the late April shipment have started!


----------



## commondzrzC.C

they didn't even get scratched from 3 wheeling


----------



## Premium Sportway

commondzrzC.C said:


> View attachment 1165858
> View attachment 1165866
> they didn't even get scratched from 3 wheeling


That's good info for guys about the three wheeling. Beautiful pics by the way. They really show the skinny tread profile. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

Premium Sportway said:


> Sorry, been busy all week getting the early April shipment orders bundled up and shipped out.
> 
> 
> Yes, pre-orders for the late April shipment have started!


are the wide white 14's gonna be availible on that shipment?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowdeville said:


> are the wide white 14's gonna be availible on that shipment?


No, the late April shipment is all skinny whites. Due to the fast sellout of the early April shipment we had to rush order to get more tires here for late April. Wide whites should be on the next shipment after the late April one, since that is when they were scheduled for. Still waiting on confirmation of that though.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowdeville said:


> are the wide white 14's gonna be availible on that shipment?


X5.20


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> No, the late April shipment is all skinny whites. Due to the fast sellout of the early April shipment we had to rush order to get more tires here for late April. Wide whites should be on the next shipment after the late April one, since that is when they were scheduled for. Still waiting on confirmation of that though.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

From Dream On Photography


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

46'Areosedan said:


> From Dream On Photography



Got Dayyyamm!!!!!


----------



## funky 69

Where can I get a set of 14s and how much?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Will you guys be at the Chicano Park show in San Diego this month? If so, can I pre order them using the pick up option and pick them up from the show?


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> From Dream On Photography


Hot DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

funky 69 said:


> Where can I get a set of 14s and how much?


Pre-orders are open right now for our next shipment coming in about 2 weeks on our website www.premiumsportway.com 

Your info says you are in Orange County, CA so you have a couple options. If you need shipping price would be $610.00 plus tax for the set. If you can or want to pick up fro us in Goleta, CA the price would be $560.00 plus tax. If you place a pre-order and want to pick up then when ordering after placing how many tires you want in the cart a white mini-cart window will pop up in that box hit the red add a coupon text and type in coupon code "PICKUP" and then continue to checkout and choose the customer pickup option under the shipping options section.


----------



## Premium Sportway

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Will you guys be at the Chicano Park show in San Diego this month? If so, can I pre order them using the pick up option and pick them up from the show?


Unfortunately I don't think we will be at the Chicano Park show. Next shipment probably wont be released and in our hands until the week after the show.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ImpalasMagazine said:


> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SUPER SHOW!!!!!!


This show may be possible for us to hit, could be real tight on timing though. Hmmmmm........


----------



## Big James 619

Just ordered a set of 14s can't wait to get them.


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Premium Sportway. Please check your PMs. Thanks. M


----------



## Premium Sportway

Big James 619 said:


> Just ordered a set of 14s can't wait to get them.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

6DEUCE6 said:


> Premium Sportway. Please check your PMs. Thanks. M


Will do!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Any ETA on wide whites yet??


----------



## Premium Sportway

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Any ETA on wide whites yet??


Just that they should be ready to go for the next shipment.


----------



## William_c

commondzrzC.C said:


> View attachment 1142209
> View attachment 1142217
> View attachment 1142225
> finally I mounted my 5.20.13s on my daytons..I bought this set last shipment and they look real
> So you can mounted 5.20. On 13 x 7


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> Just that they should be ready to go for the next shipment.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

just got mine, can't wait for my new corss laces to be built so i can wrap them up…!!!


----------



## d6rmor

Just got mine mounted. Thanks Premium Sportway


----------



## BIG RED

You guys must be taking a big chunk if not all there tire sales for 5,20's. 


To bad them stupid Fucking blowjobs missed the Fucking boat buy building a garbage tire and not standing behind them. 

I've said it be and I'll say it again fuck that piece of shit choker and his garbage ass shit Fucking tires. I'm sure they make shitty tire swings too.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BIG RED said:


> You guys must be taking a big chunk if not all there tire sales for 5,20's.
> 
> 
> To bad them stupid Fucking blowjobs missed the Fucking boat buy building a garbage tire and not standing behind them.
> 
> I've said it be and I'll say it again fuck that piece of shit choker and his garbage ass shit Fucking tires. I'm sure they make shitty tire swings too.


Ohh snap!!


----------



## RobLBC

Lets hope that Coker does make their 5.20s better and that we can have more than 1 supplier for these tires so that prices can be lower and we can have better availability. Competition is never a bad thing, we can now see how the introduction of the "Premium Sportway" is making Coker make changes.


BIG RED said:


> You guys must be taking a big chunk if not all there tire sales for 5,20's.
> 
> 
> To bad them stupid Fucking blowjobs missed the Fucking boat buy building a garbage tire and not standing behind them.
> 
> I've said it be and I'll say it again fuck that piece of shit choker and his garbage ass shit Fucking tires. I'm sure they make shitty tire swings too.


----------



## Premium Sportway

William_c said:


> commondzrzC.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1142209
> View attachment 1142217
> View attachment 1142225
> finally I mounted my 5.20.13s on my daytons..I bought this set last shipment and they look real
> So you can mounted 5.20. On 13 x 7
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's pretty much what everyone does. 7 inch wide rims are the norm with lowriders. You just have to use a cheetah blaster to stretch the tires onto the rim.
> 
> They can be stretched onto 8 inch wide rims too, for the guys that like the super stretched look.
Click to expand...


----------



## Premium Sportway

RALPH_DOGG said:


> just got mine, can't wait for my new corss laces to be built so i can wrap them up…!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

BIG RED said:


> You guys must be taking a big chunk if not all there tire sales for 5,20's.
> 
> 
> To bad them stupid Fucking blowjobs missed the Fucking boat buy building a garbage tire and not standing behind them.
> 
> I've said it be and I'll say it again fuck that piece of shit choker and his garbage ass shit Fucking tires. I'm sure they make shitty tire swings too.


 A BIG XXXX2 FUCK CHOKER


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

d6rmor said:


> Just got mine mounted. Thanks Premium Sportway
> View attachment 1185186


Nice! Always love the pics.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> You guys must be taking a big chunk if not all there tire sales for 5,20's.
> 
> 
> To bad them stupid Fucking blowjobs missed the Fucking boat buy building a garbage tire and not standing behind them.
> 
> I've said it be and I'll say it again fuck that piece of shit choker and his garbage ass shit Fucking tires. I'm sure they make shitty tire swings too.


Lol...:h5: We're not perfect, but we are proud to say we did our homework before making our tires.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Lol...:h5: We're not perfect, but we are proud to say we did our homework before making our tires.


you guys did all the leg work for a few years, you deserve the success these tires will bring.
over time, as the bubbles keep poping out, the "other guy" will just drift off , and be a 5.20 memory, and stick to making bigger tires


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> you guys did all the leg work for a few years, you deserve the success these tires will bring.
> over time, as the bubbles keep poping out, the "other guy" will just drift off , and be a 5.20 memory, and stick to making bigger tires


Thanks man. :yes: :h5: 

It's guys like you who know the history of this tire, and supported us through our struggles to bring this tire back better than ever, that make all the hard work worth it.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks man. :yes: :h5:
> 
> It's guys like you who know the history of this tire, and supported us through our struggles to bring this tire back better than ever, that make all the hard work worth it.


:h5: Its the only tire a lowrider should ride on.


----------



## 6DEUCE6

I got my tires the other day. Thank you for a great product and the excellent customer service!:thumbsup:


----------



## martin1979mc

Ordered mine the other day can't wait to get them uffin:


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks man. :yes: :h5:
> 
> It's guys like you who know the history of this tire, and supported us through our struggles to bring this tire back better than ever, that make all the hard work worth it.


:h5:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:naughty:


----------



## los23

Are tires available?


----------



## MR.59

FOUND THIS ON A CADDY WEB SITE
MAYBE THIS CAN HELP WITH FLAT SPOTS?

I also had them inflated with nitrogen. The molecules of nitrogen help with deflating and flat spots.

Good Luck


----------



## 63hardtoprider

MR.59 said:


> FOUND THIS ON A CADDY WEB SITE
> MAYBE THIS CAN HELP WITH FLAT SPOTS?
> 
> I also had them inflated with nitrogen. The molecules of nitrogen help with deflating and flat spots.
> 
> Good Luck


Mine aren't that bad. It literally takes mine about 1/4 of a mile to smooth out, sometimes less depending on how warm it is outside. My car is even parked in a climate controlled garage also, so it stays between 68-72 degrees year round.


----------



## 8t4mc

los23 said:


> Are tires available?


X2


----------



## MR.59

8t4mc said:


> X2


THINK YOU CAN PRE-ORDER THEM TO MAKE SURE YOU GET A SET


----------



## 8t4mc

I need to get these firestones of my ds


----------



## MR.59

63hardtoprider said:


> Mine aren't that bad. It literally takes mine about 1/4 of a mile to smooth out, sometimes less depending on how warm it is outside. My car is even parked in a climate controlled garage also, so it stays between 68-72 degrees year round.


mine don`t take that long to get rid of, even after the car sits a long time, just take it around the block cures it, but was this nitrogen thing was from this caddy site


----------



## BIGBOO475365

so when does shipping starts for late april


----------



## impalaish63

8t4mc said:


> I need to get these firestones of my ds


What size are those Firestones and are they for sale? Pm me


----------



## Premium Sportway

Hey guys....

Tires arrived last night, and shipping will start today. There are a lot of orders to process, so it may take a few days to get everyones tires out. But I will work on getting them out asap.

Jason


----------



## 62ssrag

Will there be any left overs?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Any wide whites yet ??


----------



## badex63

*Nice... hopefully I get mine in time before Laughlin trip! 

Ralph. V

Bomb Life CC Riverside.CO *


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> :h5: Its the only tire a lowrider should ride on.


:werd:


----------



## Premium Sportway

6DEUCE6 said:


> I got my tires the other day. Thank you for a great product and the excellent customer service!:thumbsup:


Sorry for calling the wrong number and delaying you from getting your set faster from the early April shipment. :facepalm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

martin1979mc said:


> Ordered mine the other day can't wait to get them uffin:


On their way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

los23 said:


> Are tires available?





8t4mc said:


> X2


Yes we got our shipment last night and started shipping out the pre-orders today.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

post pictures of the tires:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

los23 said:


> Are tires available?





MR.59 said:


> FOUND THIS ON A CADDY WEB SITE
> MAYBE THIS CAN HELP WITH FLAT SPOTS?
> 
> I also had them inflated with nitrogen. The molecules of nitrogen help with deflating and flat spots.
> 
> Good Luck


Maybe not really sure though. Problem with the nitrogen is that most places that do it are basically scamming people. From what we have been told to properly inflate tires with nitrogen you have to inflate and purge the tire like 3 times (I think that's how many times it was??) to get rid of all the other regular air that is in the tire. For Nitrogen to work like it is supposed to the tire has to filled with like 99% pure nitrogen. Most of these nitrogen filling stations also use cheap equipment that doesn't make pure nitrogen anyway. I forget what the percentage is from most of these nitrogen filling stations but it is well below what you are supposed to be getting.


----------



## Premium Sportway

los23 said:


> Are tires available?





63hardtoprider said:


> Mine aren't that bad. It literally takes mine about 1/4 of a mile to smooth out, sometimes less depending on how warm it is outside. My car is even parked in a climate controlled garage also, so it stays between 68-72 degrees year round.


We've only had a few complaints from people switching over from radials who aren't used to the flat-spotting, and from people who weren't running high enough air pressure. Once you put them at the proper air pressure, the flatspots are much easier to deal with and not really bad at all. Almost everyone has said the flat-spots aren't as bad as the OG's were.


----------



## Premium Sportway

los23 said:


> Are tires available?





BIGBOO475365 said:


> so when does shipping starts for late april


Started shipping today!


----------



## Premium Sportway

62ssrag said:


> Will there be any left overs?


Yes.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Any wide whites yet ??


You were in CO right?? Get off the weed bro. Lol  You keep asking the same question. We told you wide whites won't be available until June at the earliest.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

the nitrogen in tires is for race cars that reach high speeds and not daily driven cars whos tires dont reach high temperatures so no nitrogen.


----------



## Premium Sportway

badex63 said:


> *Nice... hopefully I get mine in time before Laughlin trip!
> 
> Ralph. V
> 
> Bomb Life CC Riverside.CO *


Check your email for the tracking number. Finally on their way to you. Hopefully FedEx gets them to you tomorrow.


----------



## Premium Sportway

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> the nitrogen in tires is for race cars that reach high speeds and not daily driven cars whos tires dont reach high temperatures so no nitrogen.


Pretty Much. Nitrogen in race cars is used since nitrogen doesn't fluctuate pressures as much between hot and cold which is very important in a race car. Nitrogen does help with the natural air loss of tires over time and the heat cycles from driving on them, but still a very small difference.


----------



## Premium Sportway

The deal with nitrogen is that it doesnt expand like air does when it gets hot. This is due to the moisture content of air. And, as an added pain in the ass, when you compress air, a byproduct is water. Try this experiment: put an air nozzle on the end of your compressor hose. watch what comes out. Water vapor! Nitrogen is beneficial when racing vehicles see 8-10 psi pressure increases from cold to hot when their tires are filled with air. At a race pace, even a 2-3 psi change can make a huge difference. This is why you see tire warmers on many racing vehicles. It is to get the tires up to race temperatures and psi once the green flag drops. Having been a professional motorcycle racer many years ago, and a two time west coast spec mazda race car champion, I can tell you tire temp and psi are crucial. I can also tell you nitrogen for street cars is total bs. Wheels designed to run nitrogen have two valve stems; one to introduce the nitrogen, and the other to evacuate the air.This is because you need 100% nitrogen for the benefit to be realized. And like was stated above, most shops dont have pure nitrogen. They have nitrogen regenerators that make nitrogen from the air. So there is no way to tell how pure the nitrogen is..

oh, and everyones tires were shipped out today, and I even made it before the cut off time.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Just got email from fed ex my second set of 520 are on the way!!!! U guys are on the ball. Thanks for the great service


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Started shipping today!


i gotta get on the ball 4 mine


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> You were in CO right?? Get off the weed bro. Lol  You keep asking the same question. We told you wide whites won't be available until June at the earliest.


Uh no.. Last time I called was told end of April maybe you should back off d pipe BwahahHahahahaha!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Just got my 2nd set from fed ex. Thanks for your quick service premium sportway. Ill post pics when I mount them to my fresh 14x7 OG Mcleans


----------



## badex63

Got mine this past Saturday and put on Sunday. Thanks Jason and Jonah Premium Sportway for the quick shipping. *Bomb Life Riverside Co. RV *


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIGJ77MC said:


> Just got my 2nd set from fed ex. Thanks for your quick service premium sportway. Ill post pics when I mount them to my fresh 14x7 OG Mcleans


Hell yeah! Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Uh no.. Last time I called was told end of April maybe you should back off d pipe BwahahHahahahaha!!!


Ummm no. I said our next shipment was coming in late April, but that the wide whites were not on that shipment. 

The late April shipment we just got was originally scheduled for June delivery and would have included the wide whitewalls, but after the fast sell out of the early April shipment we had to rush more tires here or be without tires until June. The wide whites weren't yet done with the new sample testing since they were originally scheduled to come in June, so we just went with the skinny whites that could go straight into production to get us more tires as fast as possible.


----------



## Premium Sportway

badex63 said:


> Got mine this past Saturday and put on Sunday. Thanks Jason and Jonah Premium Sportway for the quick shipping. *Bomb Life Riverside Co. RV *


Cool we were hoping you would get them Saturday.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Anybody here know or have suggestions as to what the biggest or two biggest shows in Texas will be this year? 

We have been wanting to try and hit up at least one show in TX, but they have to be the biggest and baddest where we can sell a lot of tires and apparel due to the damn cost to get out their.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Premium Sportway said:


> Anybody here know or have suggestions as to what the biggest or two biggest shows in Texas will be this year?
> 
> We have been wanting to try and hit up at least one show in TX, but they have to be the biggest and baddest where we can sell a lot of tires and apparel due to the damn cost to get out their.


Tejano Super Show Odessa Texas is the biggest
Los Magnificos is the biggest in H Town (Mostly big wheels)
Dub Show Dallas is the biggest in the DFW...
Hit up Sam Torres though...


----------



## badex63

Premium Sportway said:


> Cool we were hoping you would get them Saturday.


 Yeah saw them when I got back from breakfast. Thanks again! RV


----------



## BIGBOO475365

Got them in today


----------



## 46'Areosedan

BIGBOO475365 said:


> Got them in today


Some badass tires:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIGBOO475365 said:


> Got them in today


:thumbsup:


----------



## marquis_on_3

BIGBOO475365 said:


> Got them in today



"*DESIGNED" *in the u.s.a.


----------



## show67

Premium Sportway said:


> Anybody here know or have suggestions as to what the biggest or two biggest shows in Texas will be this year?
> 
> We have been wanting to try and hit up at least one show in TX, but they have to be the biggest and baddest where we can sell a lot of tires and apparel due to the damn cost to get out their.


North Texas majestic picnic!!! I need a set 14s please.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> Ummm no. I said our next shipment was coming in late April, but that the wide whites were not on that shipment.
> 
> The late April shipment we just got was originally scheduled for June delivery and would have included the wide whitewalls, but after the fast sell out of the early April shipment we had to rush more tires here or be without tires until June. The wide whites weren't yet done with the new sample testing since they were originally scheduled to come in June, so we just went with the skinny whites that could go straight into production to get us more tires as fast as possible.


Ok ok.. well I'd still like a set asap so let me know I'll pre order if it would make things any easier

Thanks RR


----------



## orchid66ragss

Thanks again jason and jonah for coming through always a pleasure to do bizz with u guys


----------



## wolverine

Online says out of stock, what's the best way to place an order? Thanks


----------



## 8t4mc

show67 said:


> North Texas majestic picnic!!! I need a set 14s please.


Thats what I was thinking..im trying to get a set


----------



## Lowrider19

Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


----------



## martin1979mc

I got mine today missed rolling on 520s can't wait to get my rims and slap them on


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Lowrider19 said:


> Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

817Lowrider said:


> Tejano Super Show Odessa Texas is the biggest
> Los Magnificos is the biggest in H Town (Mostly big wheels)
> Dub Show Dallas is the biggest in the DFW...
> Hit up Sam Torres though...


Thanks! good info.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIGBOO475365 said:


> Got them in today


:thumbsup: Are they going on the car in the background?


----------



## Premium Sportway

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Ok ok.. well I'd still like a set asap so let me know I'll pre order if it would make things any easier
> 
> Thanks RR


We still have you on the list for the people waiting and wanting the wide whitewalls. We will let you know when they are available for sale on the website.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lowrider19 said:


> Apolinar's (El Poly) Zeus Wire Wheels 72 spoke straight 13x7 with Premium Sportway 5.20's,Brownsville,TX


Nice combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

martin1979mc said:


> I got mine today missed rolling on 520s can't wait to get my rims and slap them on
> View attachment 1208098
> View attachment 1208114


You are in for a treat. They are everything you remember only better!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

orchid66ragss said:


> Thanks again jason and jonah for coming through always a pleasure to do bizz with u guys


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

show67 said:


> North Texas majestic picnic!!! I need a set 14s please.





wolverine said:


> Online says out of stock, what's the best way to place an order? Thanks





8t4mc said:


> Thats what I was thinking..im trying to get a set


5.20-14's have technically already sold out.  We still have couple people who should be paying and picking up their order soon. If they drop out we already have a list of people waiting to buy whatever they can.


----------



## 8t4mc

My reply was in regards to the majestic north tx picnic.it was big last year and im sure it will be lager the second time around.


----------



## 817.TX.

Someday I will be able to mount my 520s!! Until then I can only dream and stare at them in the garage!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGBOO475365

Premium Sportway said:


> :thumbsup: Are they going on the car in the background?


going on my 65 ss


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Went online to order a set of 14's and shows out of stock :angry: how is a tire company always out of tires??


----------



## 63hardtoprider

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Went online to order a set of 14's and shows out of stock :angry: how is a tire company always out of tires??


They only produce a limited amount at a time. You need to check here on this topic for when the pre-orders are available. Right now demand is WAY higher than supply. I have a feeling though that as popular as these are, and as long as the quality remains as good as it is, the production runs will steadily get larger.


----------



## low4ever

Out of curiosity how are you guys getting the blue off the white walls? The first set i had took forever for it to come off. I got a set to get mounted now but i am dreading cleaning the blue off, lol.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

low4ever said:


> Out of curiosity how are you guys getting the blue off the white walls? The first set i had took forever for it to come off. I got a set to get mounted now but i am dreading cleaning the blue off, lol.


Spray some Bleech-white on them, LET IT SIT for about 2 minutes. Use one of those tire brushes that are usually blue in color with the stiffer bristles and SCRUB. If you have access to a pressure washer, use it.


----------



## low4ever

63hardtoprider said:


> Spray some Bleech-white on them, LET IT SIT for about 2 minutes. Use one of those tire brushes that are usually blue in color with the stiffer bristles and SCRUB. If you have access to a pressure washer, use it.


Did that last time but thanks:h5:. Just have to put in the work.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


"PREMIUM SPORTWAY" & "ZEUS" make a beautiful team !!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> My reply was in regards to the majestic north tx picnic.it was big last year and im sure it will be lager the second time around.


We don't doubt it. The Majestics are a huge club and have supported us very well. We need to go check out the show section to get the dates for these TX shows to see what may be possible with our schedules.


----------



## Premium Sportway

817.TX. said:


> Someday I will be able to mount my 520s!! Until then I can only dream and stare at them in the garage!!  :nicoderm:


Lol.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIGBOO475365 said:


> going on my 65 ss





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 1208450





BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:worship: Your car is going to look killer. Love them Tru Classics!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Went online to order a set of 14's and shows out of stock :angry: how is a tire company always out of tires??





63hardtoprider said:


> They only produce a limited amount at a time. You need to check here on this topic for when the pre-orders are available. Right now demand is WAY higher than supply. I have a feeling though that as popular as these are, and as long as the quality remains as good as it is, the production runs will steadily get larger.


We are a small company with no manufacturing priority due to our small size. We can only do a container full at a time right now. We are working towards having tires in stock all the time or at least with as small a delay as possible. With our next shipment coming in June that will give us 3 containers in 3 months, we only got 2 containers all last year! 

The June shipment will complicate things a little more since that will be our first time offering the wide whitewall versions. The wide whitewalls versions will be limited in the early going until we figure out demand for those along with refining our estimates for the demand on the skinny whitewall versions as well.


----------



## TopDogg

Premium Sportway, why go with anyone else?


----------



## TopDogg

Carlos, from 25th Street Riders CC in Miami, FL, also cruises on 5.20 Premium Sportways.


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> Premium Sportway, why go with anyone else?


Nobody ever notices the our tires with that picture.  WE barely notice our own tires in that picture. Lol!


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> Carlos, from 25th Street Riders CC in Miami, FL, also cruises on 5.20 Premium Sportways.


:boink:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TopDogg said:


> Premium Sportway, why go with anyone else?


Dat bish is ba ba bangin!!!!


----------



## kaos283

Order my set yesterday.  Cant wait to get them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

kaos283 said:


> Order my set yesterday.  Cant wait to get them.


On their way!!


----------



## kaos283

Super fast ! 

Thanks


----------



## KURSED1

Premium Sportway said:


> Nobody ever notices the our tires with that picture.  WE barely notice our own tires in that picture. Lol!


There's A Tire In That Picture????


----------



## Inked1

5.20s on every thang ! Lol




























We love them 5.20s in Texas ! Keep up the good work TTT


----------



## Premium Sportway

Inked1 said:


> 5.20s on every thang ! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love them 5.20s in Texas ! Keep up the good work TTT


Yup :yes: Premium Sportway 5.20's should be on everything homie. :h5:

With the cheaper & Free Shipping this year you Texas guys have been cleaning us out. Lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:shocked:


----------



## chrome me

Try to get a set of 13s to MO 63130


----------



## jimmythepick

are you taking preorders or are they first come first serve when the next ones arrive?
thank you.


----------



## Premium Sportway

chrome me said:


> Try to get a set of 13s to MO 63130


5.20-13's are still in stock. You can just go to our website www.premiumsportway.com and order a set. Price is $610.00 per set shipped anywhere in the contiguous United States. (CA residents must add sales tax).


----------



## Premium Sportway

jimmythepick said:


> are you taking preorders or are they first come first serve when the next ones arrive?
> thank you.


As mentioned in our previous reply above, 5.20-13's are still in stock. If you are looking for 5.20-14's those are already sold out. We will probably be starting pre-orders again at some point, just haven't decided when yet. 

We already have a new list for people wanting to be notified when pre-orders for the 5.20-14's start again. Just let us know if you want to be added to the list and we will PM you when the pre-orders start again.

We will also post up on here when the pre-orders start again as always.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

damn chokers :thumbsdown:


----------



## Premium Sportway

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> damn chokers :thumbsdown:


What the hell tire is that???

That looks like some alien shit.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> damn chokers :thumbsdown:


That is NOT a coker. That is some sort of radial. The tread pattern is not even close to anything coker puts out. The tread patterns between these (Premium Sportways) and Cokers are VERY similar.


----------



## pancho pistolas

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> damn chokers :thumbsdown:


Not a Coker , quit the hating :thumbsdown:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

pancho pistolas said:


> Not a Coker , quit the hating :thumbsdown:


:roflmao:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

This is not a Coker tire but I have to disagree with you that the tread patterns on Cokers and Premium Sportways are VERY similar. There is a definite difference.


63hardtoprider said:


> That is NOT a coker. That is some sort of radial. The tread pattern is not even close to anything coker puts out. The tread patterns between these (Premium Sportways) and Cokers are VERY similar.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

72BOATTAIL said:


> This is not a Coker tire but I have to disagree with you that the tread patterns on Cokers and Premium Sportways are VERY similar. There is a definite difference.



From a few feet away, especially from the side, they are quite similar. To the untrained eye, a lot of people wouldn't notice that one says Premium Sport and the other says Premium Sportway. No matter what though, these guys have the old school tire game locked down. Think about how fast these tires are selling out, and how there have been almost zero complaints about them. Coker has a failure rate so high I'm surprised they are still making them.


----------



## MR.59

63hardtoprider said:


> From a few feet away, especially from the side, they are quite similar. To the untrained eye, a lot of people wouldn't notice that one says Premium Sport and the other says Premium Sportway. No matter what though, these guys have the old school tire game locked down. Think about how fast these tires are selling out, and how there have been almost zero complaints about them. Coker has a failure rate so high I'm surprised they are still making them.


The choker 13 inch looks like an all terrain tire compared the Premium Sportways
To me it Looks like choker just copied the old DENMAN tire from the 1970s and just renamed it
Maybe thats why they bubble up?


----------



## Duez

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> damn chokers :thumbsdown:


That's how my 175 Hankooks looked. Not that many but all of them had at least a couple bubbles.


----------



## asmith92506

*8" wide rims*



Premium Sportway said:


> William_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's pretty much what everyone does. 7 inch wide rims are the norm with lowriders. You just have to use a cheetah blaster to stretch the tires onto the rim.
> 
> They can be stretched onto 8 inch wide rims too, for the guys that like the super stretched look.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I always went with size 13x7 but I want to change it up a little. I would love to try this time around 13x8 or 14x8 but I want to see some photos side by side of a 13x7 and 13x8 or even 14x7 and 14x8. I have been trying to picture the stretched look that you talked about but I cant picture it.The other concern that I have is if I go with 8" width rimes when I hit the 3 wheel would the tire be more prone to come off than a 7" width?
> Thanks buddy
Click to expand...


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Premium Sportway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I always went with size 13x7 but I want to change it up a little. I would love to try this time around 13x8 or 14x8 but I want to see some photos side by side of a 13x7 and 13x8 or even 14x7 and 14x8. I have been trying to picture the stretched look that you talked about but I cant picture it.The other concern that I have is if I go with 8" width rimes when I hit the 3 wheel would the tire be more prone to come off than a 7" width?
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics of what the Premium Sportway 5.20's look like on an 8 inch wide rim. The first pic is not ours but has been posted on lil before showing what the OG Premium Sportways looked liked on a 6, 7 and 8 inch wide rims. The second pic is of one of our new Premium Sportway 5.20's mounted on a 8 inch wide rim just to see if we could do it since our tires have much stronger sidewalls than the OG tires had.
> 
> We are not really sure if 3 wheeling on our tires stretched over an 8 inch rim would cause any problems. It's not something we tested. Maybe somebody can chime in on this.
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG RED

View attachment 1232050


Any better pics looks good.


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> asmith92506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics of what the Premium Sportway 5.20's look like on an 8 inch wide rim. The first pic is not ours but has been posted on lil before showing what the OG Premium Sportways looked liked on a 6, 7 and 8 inch wide rims. The second pic is of one of our new Premium Sportway 5.20's mounted on a 8 inch wide rim just to see if we could do it since our tires have much stronger sidewalls than the OG tires had.
> 
> We are not really sure if 3 wheeling on our tires stretched over an 8 inch rim would cause any problems. It's not something we tested. Maybe somebody can chime in on this.
> 
> View attachment 1232042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. First of all I just wanted to say your feedback is greatly appreciated. Second of all I wanted to thank you very much for the pic's. Now I have a very clear idea what it would look like.To me the 8" is an over kill.It will make once car look like a 4x4.It looks sooooo off.
> I am in between the 7" and 6". I think the OG look on a low low is riding on a slim tire and not a wide one.
> If its not too much to ask can you take a few pic's from the side off the 6" and 7". I just want to see what depth would look right.The 7" or the 6".
> Your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Anthony
Click to expand...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> asmith92506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics of what the Premium Sportway 5.20's look like on an 8 inch wide rim. The first pic is not ours but has been posted on lil before showing what the OG Premium Sportways looked liked on a 6, 7 and 8 inch wide rims. The second pic is of one of our new Premium Sportway 5.20's mounted on a 8 inch wide rim just to see if we could do it since our tires have much stronger sidewalls than the OG tires had.
> 
> We are not really sure if 3 wheeling on our tires stretched over an 8 inch rim would cause any problems. It's not something we tested. Maybe somebody can chime in on this.
> 
> View attachment 1232042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## los23

Are 13's still available?


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> View attachment 1232050
> 
> 
> Any better pics looks good.


That was the only pic we had for the 8 inch mounting attempt. Will need to take another one at some point, or maybe even get a cool 8 inch rim and take it to shows.


----------



## Premium Sportway

los23 said:


> Are 13's still available?


Yes, 5.20-13's are still in stock. You can just go to our website www.premiumsportway.com and order them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Premium Sportway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. First of all I just wanted to say your feedback is greatly appreciated. Second of all I wanted to thank you very much for the pic's. Now I have a very clear idea what it would look like.To me the 8" is an over kill.It will make once car look like a 4x4.It looks sooooo off.
> I am in between the 7" and 6". I think the OG look on a low low is riding on a slim tire and not a wide one.
> If its not too much to ask can you take a few pic's from the side off the 6" and 7". I just want to see what depth would look right.The 7" or the 6".
> Your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this??? This pic shows our tires mounted on a 6 inch (left) and 7 inch rim (right).
Click to expand...


----------



## jimmythepick

Premium Sportway said:


> 5.20-13's are still in stock. You can just go to our website www.premiumsportway.com and order a set. Price is $610.00 per set shipped anywhere in the contiguous United States. (CA residents must add sales tax).


could you please add me to the list of pre orders. is there a list if there are any cancelations?
Thank you so much.
Victor


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> asmith92506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this??? This pic shows our tires mounted on a 6 inch (left) and 7 inch rim (right).
> 
> View attachment 1233498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## asmith92506

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Premium Sportway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, great . Thanks a lot.
Click to expand...


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> asmith92506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics of what the Premium Sportway 5.20's look like on an 8 inch wide rim. The first pic is not ours but has been posted on lil before showing what the OG Premium Sportways looked liked on a 6, 7 and 8 inch wide rims. The second pic is of one of our new Premium Sportway 5.20's mounted on a 8 inch wide rim just to see if we could do it since our tires have much stronger sidewalls than the OG tires had.
> 
> We are not really sure if 3 wheeling on our tires stretched over an 8 inch rim would cause any problems. It's not something we tested. Maybe somebody can chime in on this.
> 
> View attachment 1232042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1232050
> 
> 
> 
> Good day. I just wanted to thank you for the last set of pic's you sent . Its very clear to me now that I will go with 13x7.This is the look on my tires that I want. Best regards
Click to expand...


----------



## Premium Sportway

jimmythepick said:


> could you please add me to the list of pre orders. is there a list if there are any cancelations?
> Thank you so much.
> Victor


I'm guessing you mean for the 5.20-14's? Yes we will add you to the pre-order list and notify you when pre-orders for the 5.20-14's start again. Their is a list for any cancellations but it is huge and almost every 5.20-14 that was ordered has already been paid for and picked up. Will add you to that list as well.


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Premium Sportway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day. I just wanted to thank you for the last set of pic's you sent . Its very clear to me now that I will go with 13x7.This is the look on my tires that I want. Best regards
Click to expand...


----------



## JUST ME

*Happy 5.20 Day!*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

JUST ME said:


> *Happy 5.20 Day!*


5-20-14:biggrin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I need a set of 14s add Me to waiting list


----------



## Premium Sportway

JUST ME said:


> *Happy 5.20 Day!*





Robert =woody65= said:


> 5-20-14:biggrin:


Cool that you guys remembered!!!

We were going to say something but with no 5.20-14's to sell we thought it might lead to a bunch of calls from people wanting to order 14's.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I need a set of 14s add Me to waiting list


Ok, will do.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


Premium Sportway said:


> Cool that you guys remembered!!!
> 
> We were going to say something but with no 5.20-14's to sell we thought it might lead to a bunch of calls from people wanting to order 14's.


----------



## andrewlister

Premium Sportway Can you put me down for 5 more 14 inch skinny whitewalls please?

Any idea when they might be available? Narrow it down to a month?

Thanks in advance. Im going to try to get my first batch swapped over next week. Ill keep you in touch to send them back.


----------



## 8t4mc

Going to try to order some 13 by next friday.


----------



## Premium Sportway

andrewlister said:


> Premium Sportway Can you put me down for 5 more 14 inch skinny whitewalls please?
> 
> Any idea when they might be available? Narrow it down to a month?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Im going to try to get my first batch swapped over next week. Ill keep you in touch to send them back.


Hey Andrew :wave:,

We will add you to the pre-order list and pm or email you when the pre-orders for the 5.20-14's from the next shipment start. Timeline for the next shipment is mid-late June.


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Going to try to order some 13 by next friday.


Ok, cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

When is The 5-20-14 coming? Waiting for 3


----------



## sondog90

Do you have a 14 " 5.20 side photo of a sportway on a 14"8 ? So I can see what the sidewall looks like.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Robert =woody65= said:


> When is The 5-20-14 coming? Waiting for 3


Next shipment for more 5.20-14's won't be here until mid-late June.


----------



## Premium Sportway

sondog90 said:


> Do you have a 14 " 5.20 side photo of a sportway on a 14"8 ? So I can see what the sidewall looks like.


Sorry, we don't have any other pictures of our tires stretched onto a 8" rim.


----------



## jimmythepick

5.20 14 yes thank you so much.




asmith92506 said:


> Premium Sportway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day. I just wanted to thank you for the last set of pic's you sent . Its very clear to me now that I will go with 13x7.This is the look on my tires that I want. Best regards
Click to expand...


----------



## Inked1

Are you guys still interested in coming to a event in Texas? Our picnic is June 8th and it's huge


----------



## Premium Sportway

jimmythepick said:


> 5.20 14 yes thank you so much.


Ok, we added you to the list and will pm you when the pre-orders for the 5.20-14's start again.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Inked1 said:


> Are you guys still interested in coming to a event in Texas? Our picnic is June 8th and it's huge


Yes, but I think the show in November is what we will end up hitting. The Majestics picnic on the 8th doesn't look possible with our schedules right now.


----------



## Premium Sportway

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY to everyone out there!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Premium Sportway said:


> Next shipment for more 5.20-14's won't be here until mid-late June.


thanks i cant wait


----------



## 8t4mc

Im going to call friday..what number is best to call for a order comming to tx.


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Im going to call friday..what number is best to call for a order comming to tx.


If you are calling to order over the phone then (916) 520-8473


----------



## 8t4mc

Placed my order.
thanks


----------



## 63hardtoprider

T T T !!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Placed my order.
> thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> T T T !!!


Nice!


----------



## 8t4mc

Is there any way yall can pm me the tracking # for my order
D trevino.


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Is there any way yall can pm me the tracking # for my order
> D trevino.


We'll try to remember to pm you the tracking numbers. Otherwise you will get an email with them too.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

U GUYS SHOULD COME SET UP AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW IN AUGUST REALLY GOOD NICE TURN OUT ITS IN L.A. RITE OFF THE 10 FREEWAY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DO U GUYS HAVE 13S IN STOCK


----------



## Premium Sportway

6ix5iveIMP said:


> U GUYS SHOULD COME SET UP AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW IN AUGUST REALLY GOOD NICE TURN OUT ITS IN L.A. RITE OFF THE 10 FREEWAY





6ix5iveIMP said:


> DO U GUYS HAVE 13S IN STOCK


What's the date in August for the Traffic Show?

And yes we still have some 5.20-13's in stock.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Mar64ss

Premium Sportway said:


> What's the date in August for the Traffic Show?
> 
> And yes we still have some 5.20-13's in stock.


I need a set of 5.20-13s I still got some?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mar64ss said:


> I need a set of 5.20-13s I still got some?


Yes we still have 5.20-13's in stock. Getting a little low though.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

Premium Sportway said:


> Yes we still have 5.20-13's in stock. Getting a little low though.



price check for a set of 4 ship or pick up I'm in Compton ?


----------



## sdropnem

*pg. 74*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Premium Sportway said:


> What's the date in August for the Traffic Show?
> 
> And yes we still have some 5.20-13's in stock.


AUGUST 17, 2014 IT WILL B A REALLY GOOD SHOW 
CALL MARK FOR A BOOTH (909)244-7479


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> What's the date in August for the Traffic Show?
> 
> And yes we still have some 5.20-13's in stock.


the site says not in stock?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> AUGUST 17, 2014 IT WILL B A REALLY GOOD SHOW
> CALL MARK FOR A BOOTH (909)244-7479


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> the site says not in stock?


All I know is mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Premium Sportway

6ix5iveIMP said:


> AUGUST 17, 2014 IT WILL B A REALLY GOOD SHOW
> CALL MARK FOR A BOOTH (909)244-7479


Cool! Thanks for the info will check and see if it is possible to hit up this show. Too far out to say anything definitive yet.


----------



## Premium Sportway

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> the site says not in stock?


Still have 5.20-13's in stock. 

You may be clicking the little tire&wheel icons underneath the big tire picture on the homepage of our website. Those got screwed up on an update to the website and some of them go to the wrong size. Still need to fix that or disable them. 

Best way to check for stock status on the website is to click on the Store tab at the top and then select your size.


----------



## Premium Sportway

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> price check for a set of 4 ship or pick up I'm in Compton ?


pm sent!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> Still have 5.20-13's in stock.
> 
> You may be clicking the little tire&wheel icons underneath the big tire picture on the homepage of our website. Those got screwed up on an update to the website and some of them go to the wrong size. Still need to fix that or disable them.
> 
> Best way to check for stock status on the website is to click on the Store tab at the top and then select your size.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

Will you be at the fresno lrm show?


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.559 said:


> Will you be at the fresno lrm show?


Yes. We are a sponsor for that show.


----------



## 8t4mc

My 520s arrived today.
Thanks!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

Whats a good psi to run in these on a 63 impala.


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> My 520s arrived today.
> Thanks!


Just in time. Sorry for not being able to ship them until Tuesday. Forgot all about being out of town until Monday night. 

The idiots at FedEx apparently lost another of our customers tires in TX. We are awaiting them to finish their investigation, but looks like we will have to send the customer another set and then have to deal with the claims process to get our money back for the lost set. :machinegun: 



8t4mc said:


> Whats a good psi to run in these on a 63 impala.


The 50 psi like it says on the tires.


----------



## 8t4mc

Im at 35 right now..guess I need to jump up to 50


----------



## RobLBC

8t4mc said:


> Im at 35 right now..guess I need to jump up to 50


Damn they must look flat.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

RobLBC said:


> Damn they must look flat.


No not really


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Im at 35 right now..guess I need to jump up to 50


The tire holds the air pressure and the air pressure is what holds up the vehicle weight. At 50 psi our 5.20-13's hold 1,070 lbs. By running them at only 35 psi you would only be holding up a little more weight than the OG 5.20's which were only rated at 765 lbs.


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> Yes. We are a sponsor for that show.


Hello there. When will you guys get the 8 ply tires in? What would be the load on each tire {13" and 14"}. Thank you.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

asmith92506 said:


> Hello there. When will you guys get the 8 ply tires in? What would be the load on each tire {13" and 14"}. Thank you.


Wrong tire, coker is making the 8-ply


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Hello there. When will you guys get the 8 ply tires in? What would be the load on each tire {13" and 14"}. Thank you.





46'Areosedan said:


> Wrong tire, coker is making the 8-ply


46'Areosedan beat us to it! We are Premium Sportway. you are talking about a different companies tire altogether.


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> 46'Areosedan beat us to it! We are Premium Sportway. you are talking about a different companies tire altogether.


Hello. Just to be clear, I know their are 2 kinds but you guys are the OG 5.20's and that's all I am going with once my cars are ready,but for some reason I thought you guys said the new tires that you are getting will be built much better than the once you guys got the first time around. I also might be wrong. At the end of the day we are humans. I just wanted to know because I got happy cuz I want to use 13" and not 14" so that I can use at least 8-12 batteries on my hydro set up. Thank you.


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Hello. Just to be clear, I know their are 2 kinds but you guys are the OG 5.20's and that's all I am going with once my cars are ready,but for some reason I thought you guys said the new tires that you are getting will be built much better than the once you guys got the first time around. I also might be wrong. At the end of the day we are humans. I just wanted to know because I got happy cuz I want to use 13" and not 14" so that I can use at least 8-12 batteries on my hydro set up. Thank you.


By our new tires being much better, we were talking about compared to the OG Premium Sportway 5.20's. The tires we started selling last year and this year are the same. The only difference was that we had the DOT re-test and correct the tire ratings since they didn't follow the instructions we gave them the first time around. Our tires ratings are 5.20-13 = 1,070 lbs @ 50 psi and 5.20-14 = 1,200 lbs @ 50 psi. If you are planning on a big battery setup closer to 12 batteries then the 5.20-14's may be the way to go. 12 batteries along with the rest of the hydraulic setup are a lot of weight on any tire this size whether radial or bias ply.


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> By our new tires being much better, we were talking about compared to the OG Premium Sportway 5.20's. The tires we started selling last year and this year are the same. The only difference was that we had the DOT re-test and correct the tire ratings since they didn't follow the instructions we gave them the first time around. Our tires ratings are 5.20-13 = 1,070 lbs @ 50 psi and 5.20-14 = 1,200 lbs @ 50 psi. If you are planning on a big battery setup closer to 12 batteries then the 5.20-14's may be the way to go. 12 batteries along with the rest of the hydraulic setup are a lot of weight on any tire this size whether radial or bias ply.


I just wanted to say thank you for your feedback. So just to be sure ,your tires will remain made the same way they are made now till infinity!!!! I say that cuz if you guys will come up with another plan for them to with hold more weight then I will hold off till then.


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for your feedback. So just to be sure ,your tires will remain made the same way they are made now till infinity!!!! I say that cuz if you guys will come up with another plan for them to with hold more weight then I will hold off till then.


Can't say infinity. If their is something we can do to make our tires even better we will do it. There are trade offs to everything you do with a tire. If you add something here it takes away from something there. Presently we are happy with the engineering choices we have made.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

When do orders start for the next run of 520x14? Don't come on here much anymore and I always miss them


----------



## Premium Sportway

~Purple Haze~ said:


> When do orders start for the next run of 520x14? Don't come on here much anymore and I always miss them


Soon. We will add you to the pre-order list and pm you when the pre-orders start again. You can also pm us your email or phone number if you want to be notified that way.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Premium Sportway said:


> Soon. We will add you to the pre-order list and pm you when the pre-orders start again. You can also pm us your email or phone number if you want to be notified that way.


Cool, pm is fine.


----------



## 8t4mc

How are your guys balancing your tires.


----------



## RobLBC

8t4mc said:


> How are your guys balancing your tires.


When I had 5.20s they would balance the same as any other tire.


----------



## 8t4mc

Oops dp


----------



## andrewlister

Just out of interest. I was running tubes in my 520/14s and they drove so beautifully, at speed and around corners. Never felt wobbly or unstable. 
I just put a new set on without the tubes and they have the traditional sway and boat driving feel to them 

Why doesn't everyone run tubes? Just interesting I thought


----------



## 63hardtoprider

8t4mc said:


> Whats a good psi to run in these on a 63 impala.


I would run 55-58 PSI in the rear and 50-52 in the front. They will run AWESOME between those. They almost have a "soft carpet" rolling feel to them. I cruise on mine 75-85 MPH on the freeway all the time running that pressure.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

andrewlister said:


> Just out of interest. I was running tubes in my 520/14s and they drove so beautifully, at speed and around corners. Never felt wobbly or unstable.
> I just put a new set on without the tubes and they have the traditional sway and boat driving feel to them
> 
> Why doesn't everyone run tubes? Just interesting I thought


:h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

RobLBC said:


> When I had 5.20s they would balance the same as any other tire.


What he said. ^^^^ You balance them like any other tire.


----------



## Premium Sportway

andrewlister said:


> Just out of interest. I was running tubes in my 520/14s and they drove so beautifully, at speed and around corners. Never felt wobbly or unstable.
> I just put a new set on without the tubes and they have the traditional sway and boat driving feel to them
> 
> Why doesn't everyone run tubes? Just interesting I thought


Are you running them at 50 psi?


----------



## locorider

Premium Sportway said:


> Are you running them at 50 psi?


Since the original rating was at 35psi, and now its been corrected to 50psi to hold more weight, how does that affect the tire wear? obviously when a tire is over or under inflated it wears unevenly and since yours was originally a 35psi rating how will the 50 psi wear now?


----------



## Premium Sportway

locorider said:


> Since the original rating was at 35psi, and now its been corrected to 50psi to hold more weight, how does that affect the tire wear? obviously when a tire is over or under inflated it wears unevenly and since yours was originally a 35psi rating how will the 50 psi wear now?


Our tires were always built to handle 50 psi. If the DOT didn't screw up the original testing the tires last year would have said that too like all the ones this year and going forward. If you run them at 35 psi then you don't get any advantage of the stronger construction. Your treadwear should be worse at 35 psi since they will be heating up more due to them holding less weight than at 50 psi. Remember tires hold the air pressure and air pressure in the tire is what holds up the weight.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

So the first tires ran through and distributed to the public were printed "MAX PSI 35" (my set state MAX 36 PSI) due to the DOT error in testing. Now the newer tires state MAX 50 PSI.. . So does that make the first run of tires rare? Similar to a rookie card or a misprinted first issue dollar bill/coin? You know when it comes to this car thing, people love to go into detail and know little facts like that. Haha I wouldn't mind saying "Yea this set is a first generation PREMIUM SPORTWAY tire, you can tell by the max PSI ratings." haha just to be an asshole uffin:


----------



## 817.TX.

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> So the first tires ran through and distributed to the public were printed "MAX PSI 35" (my set state MAX 36 PSI) due to the DOT error in testing. Now the newer tires state MAX 50 PSI.. . So does that make the first run of tires rare? Similar to a rookie card or a misprinted first issue dollar bill/coin? You know when it comes to this car thing, people love to go into detail and know little facts like that. Haha I wouldn't mind saying "Yea this set is a first generation PREMIUM SPORTWAY tire, you can tell by the max PSI ratings." haha just to be an asshole uffin:


:drama: I already tell people mine are from the 1st run!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMAO ^^^


----------



## Premium Sportway

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> So the first tires ran through and distributed to the public were printed "MAX PSI 35" (my set state MAX 36 PSI) due to the DOT error in testing. Now the newer tires state MAX 50 PSI.. . So does that make the first run of tires rare? Similar to a rookie card or a misprinted first issue dollar bill/coin? You know when it comes to this car thing, people love to go into detail and know little facts like that. Haha I wouldn't mind saying "Yea this set is a first generation PREMIUM SPORTWAY tire, you can tell by the max PSI ratings." haha just to be an asshole uffin:


The ones from last year had the Max 36 psi. I was using 35 psi in reply to locorider's question since that's what he put. I should have noticed and corrected it in my response I guess. I was just wanting to answer his question and let him know that to get the full benefit of the increased load capacity and drivability/stability of the engineering we put into these tires that 50 psi is what they were made for. 

If anything the Max 36 psi rating on the tires from last year would prove that you were one of the first guys to roll the new and improved Premium Sportway 5.20's!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Premium Sportway said:


> The ones from last year had the Max 36 psi. I was using 35 psi in reply to locorider's question since that's what he put. I should have noticed and corrected it in my response I guess. I was just wanting to answer his question and let him know that to get the full benefit of the increased load capacity and drivability/stability of the engineering we put into these tires that 50 psi is what they were made for.
> 
> If anything the Max 36 psi rating on the tires from last year would prove that you were one of the first guys to roll the new and improved Premium Sportway 5.20's!



Oh ok. I bought the set when y'all were trying to get the funds together and get the first run made. I took a chance and chipped in. I still haven't got the wheels to mount em so they're still brand new. So now i gota save up my pocket change and pick up another set of PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20's since the set I got are the equivalent to the Babe Ruth rookie card Haha uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc

Not knowing yall built this tire to run at 50 psi..the tires were balanced at 35 psi..could that be the possibility of a missbalance thus leading to a vibration?


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Not knowing yall built this tire to run at 50 psi..the tires were balanced at 35 psi..could that be the possibility of a missbalance thus leading to a vibration?


Your tires are from this year so they say the 50 psi right on them. Honestly not sure if balancing them at 50 psi would make a difference. We do know that the flatspots aren't as bad if you put them at the 50 psi compared to if you had them at 36 psi. Do you know if they were correctly balanced? Sometimes the flatspots can throw off a wheel weight before they round out again after a few blocks or so, but it is extremely rare to have that happen if the weights were installed correctly. There's always a chance you could have gotten a tire that can't be balanced. You would be the first person to have that. Let us know, if it's a bad tire that can't be balanced we will replace it.


----------



## 8t4mc

Im going to have them balanced on our road force machine this time and see where that takes me.


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> Im going to have them balanced on our road force machine this time and see where that takes me.


That is the better machine. Let us know what you find out. If they balance on the machine then something else in the suspension would be the issue. I know somebody on here from a while ago had a vibration and ended up finding out he had a bad bushing. Just another thing to look at.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

P.m. me number wanna get some 520 13s


----------



## Premium Sportway

6ix5iveIMP said:


> P.m. me number wanna get some 520 13s


Pm sent.


----------



## chevy_sled

how much are your 5.20s 14 in thin white?


----------



## Premium Sportway

chevy_sled said:


> how much are your 5.20s 14 in thin white?


5.20-14's are out of stock right now.

Price for a set would be $610.00 with Free Shipping anywhere in the contiguous USA. (CA residents must add sales tax). 
If you can pickup your order from us in Goleta, CA price is $560.00 plus tax.


----------



## KandyPainted

When are the 14s with skinny whites gonna be in


----------



## Premium Sportway

KandyPainted said:


> When are the 14s with skinny whites gonna be in


We just started the pre-orders again for the 5.20-14 skinny whitewalls. The pre-orders will start shipping in early July.


----------



## azmobn06

been a while since i logged on here! Hope all is well and let me know when your next run is!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Now that all the guys on the pre-order list have been contacted time to post up.


*The Pre-Orders for the 5.20-14 Skinny Whitewalls have started again on our website **www.premiumsportway.com*

*The Pre-Orders won't ship until early July.*


----------



## Premium Sportway

Anybody have info on if the Torres Empire show in Dallas, TX on August 10, 2014 would be a big show for us to hit up? Looks like it's been a couple of years since they had a show in TX according to their website.


----------



## Premium Sportway

azmobn06 said:


> been a while since i logged on here! Hope all is well and let me know when your next run is!


:wave: Hey, long time no see. Let's hope you weren't on another state sponsored vacation. Lol 

We still have some 5.20-13's in stock. If you are looking for 5.20-14's those just went back on pre-order and will start shipping in early July.


----------



## sdropnem

*​ttt*


----------



## 46'Areosedan

BIG E 602 said:


> how about a 5.60-15 for the bomb riders? so we can stop giving our $ to choker





Premium Sportway said:


> Those are penciled in on our future roadmap. There seems to be a pretty healthy demand for them, but we will need crunch the numbers to see if their is enough demand to support the required yearly manufacturing amounts. There is an issue with whitewall size as well, we have heard all different sizes that guys with bombs would like, and their would need to be a consensus on probably only 2 sizes, at least to start out with. There are minimum quantity requirements per whitewall size and at least initially we don't think their would be enough demand to support more than 2 sizes.


Any updates on the 5.60's?


----------



## Caddylac

Is there a coupon I can add ???


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> Any updates on the 5.60's?


Still not enough demand from what we have seen so far. We are keeping a list of all interested parties. At best right now we are close to having enough interest to meet one years worth of quota for production, but after that we aren't confident yet that their would be enough sustained demand.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Caddylac said:


> Is there a coupon I can add ???


The only coupon is if you can pickup your order from us in Goleta, CA. That coupon is code "PICKUP" This code takes off the shipping charge.


----------



## bodyman1979

would you guys ever think of making the 5.20's with steel belts, like a radial tire...the Fleetwood I did for a customer gets flat spots if he don't drive it for a couple of days...u cant beat the look of a 5.20 when its stretched on a 14x7!


----------



## MinieMe209

Premium Sportway said:


> The only coupon is if you can pickup your order from us in Goleta, CA. That coupon is code "PICKUP" This code takes off the shipping charge.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Premium Sportway

bodyman1979 said:


> would you guys ever think of making the 5.20's with steel belts, like a radial tire...the Fleetwood I did for a customer gets flat spots if he don't drive it for a couple of days...u cant beat the look of a 5.20 when its stretched on a 14x7!


Unfortunately that wouldn't stop the flat spots. The construction of bias ply tires lends itself to flat-spotting, but at the same time gives bias ply tires that incredible look especially when stretched onto wider rims. All tires including radials can flatspot it's just that radial tire construction makes them much, much less susceptible to it and it takes a lot longer for radial tires to get flatspots. With even very little and long spaces between driving a car on radial tires you may never notice or get flatspots on a radial tire, compared to just a couple days of sitting with bias ply tires.


----------



## Inked1

Premium Sportway said:


> Anybody have info on if the Torres Empire show in Dallas, TX on August 10, 2014 would be a big show for us to hit up? Looks like it's been a couple of years since they had a show in TX according to their website.


It will be a big show,though are's was bigger..but it should be good and they haven't had a big show since ice cube played a few years ago.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Inked1 said:


> It will be a big show,though are's was bigger..but it should be good and they haven't had a big show since ice cube played a few years ago.


Good info! Seems like word is starting to get out about this show and it should be pretty good. We want to hit up either this show or the Odessa one in November and hopefully we can hit up both to help support our customers in TX. 

We wanted to hit up your Majestics show but too many things didn't line up. We had no 14's and were low on 13's and couldn't get a new batch of apparel ready in time either. With TX being around a $2K trip for us to get to with a load of tires we just couldn't get the numbers to add up. Here's hoping the Majestics show next year is even bigger and badder and we can make it out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## pillo 84 regal

What's the price on some 13" 5 -20"ship to 89144


----------



## Premium Sportway

pillo 84 regal said:


> What's the price on some 13" 5 -20"ship to 89144


Price for a set is $610.00 and that includes Free Shipping to anywhere in the contiguous United States. (CA residents must add sales tax).


----------



## 817.TX.

Can you post prices on merchandise? :nicoderm:


----------



## d6rmor

>


. You can't go wrong


----------



## BOUNZIN

Premium Sportway said:


> The only coupon is if you can pickup your order from us in Goleta, CA. That coupon is code "PICKUP" This code takes off the shipping charge.


To lazy to map quest how far is Goleta from orange California


----------



## Premium Sportway

d6rmor said:


> . You can't go wrong


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BOUNZIN said:


> To lazy to map quest how far is Goleta from orange California


It's about 150 miles give or take.


----------



## Premium Sportway

817.TX. said:


> Can you post prices on merchandise? :nicoderm:


Yea... We know we are way behind on getting the apparel and stuff up for sale on the website. We also are having made some new colors for the t-shirts that people were wanting. The logo t-shirts will now be available in black, white, red, blue and grey. 

Prices are as follows for shipped items to anywhere in the United States and it's territories. (CA residents must add sales tax)
Shirts = $25 ea. shipped 
Hats = $30 ea. shipped

Prices for items bought at shows or events:
Shirts = $20 ea.
Hats = $25 ea.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Do you have stock of the 13s also how much


----------



## Premium Sportway

BOUNZIN said:


> Do you have stock of the 13s also how much


Will have to check. We sold out of everything on the website. I know we have 2 or 3 tires we kept for warranty. I think their may be a set of 13's we kept aside for ourselves. Will double check. Do you know when you plan on coming by to purchase? Pickup and pay on the spot price including tax would be $604.80.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Premium Sportway said:


> Will have to check. We sold out of everything on the website. I know we have 2 or 3 tires we kept for warranty. I think their may be a set of 13's we kept aside for ourselves. Will double check. Do you know when you plan on coming by to purchase? Pickup and pay on the spot price including tax would be $604.80.


I'm looking around September gotta roll down to zues to and pick up my rims will most likey pick up a set of 14s as well for my boys 66 I'm going to see if any one else needs tires from my club


----------



## Premium Sportway

BOUNZIN said:


> I'm looking around September gotta roll down to zues to and pick up my rims will most likey pick up a set of 14s as well for my boys 66 I'm going to see if any one else needs tires from my club


If you are planning on coming by in September then there's no rush I guess. Lol. Our next shipment should be here in like a week, so we will be fully stocked up again. Just let us know when you are ready.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Yeah no rush but I know these hot items I might have to prepay and pick up later trying to do all in One trip


----------



## Premium Sportway

BOUNZIN said:


> Yeah no rush but I know these hot items I might have to prepay and pick up later trying to do all in One trip


Just keep in touch for now. If we start getting low on stock from this next shipment you can decide what you want to do then. Pre-paying 2-3 months in advance seems a little crazy. We could have another shipment coming in September depending how fast this incoming shipment moves.


----------



## Inked1

Premium Sportway said:


> Good info! Seems like word is starting to get out about this show and it should be pretty good. We want to hit up either this show or the Odessa one in November and hopefully we can hit up both to help support our customers in TX.
> 
> We wanted to hit up your Majestics show but too many things didn't line up. We had no 14's and were low on 13's and couldn't get a new batch of apparel ready in time either. With TX being around a $2K trip for us to get to with a load of tires we just couldn't get the numbers to add up. Here's hoping the Majestics show next year is even bigger and badder and we can make it out there. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

i thought 155s were a bitch to mount,any tips or tricks for getting these stiff mofos stretched to 7 inches?


----------



## Premium Sportway

[email protected] said:


> i thought 155s were a bitch to mount,any tips or tricks for getting these stiff mofos stretched to 7 inches?


You lube up the tire and rim real good and hit em with a cheetah bead blaster. Some people like to pre-stretch them by putting wooden blocks or cans around the tire and or let the tires sit out in the sun for a little while to soften up the rubber a little before mounting them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Pre-Orders for our next shipment will start shipping Tuesday July 8th.


----------



## MR.559

Premium Sportway said:


> Pre-Orders for our next shipment will start shipping Tuesday July 8th.


Are 14s in?


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.559 said:


> Are 14s in?


They will be Monday. The 4th of July holiday has everything backed up so that's the earliest we can get them delivered to us.


----------



## pancho pistolas

[email protected] said:


> i thought 155s were a bitch to mount,any tips or tricks for getting these stiff mofos stretched to 7 inches?


you could find a tire shop that has a tire BAND , It looks **** super thick bike tube and It goes on the outside of the tire (tread) when you air up the BAND it squeezes the tire open so the tire beads will touch the rims. of course you have to get the tire on the rim first.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Premium Sportway said:


> You lube up the tire and rim real good and hit em with a cheetah bead blaster. Some people like to pre-stretch them by putting wooden blocks or cans around the tire and or let the tires sit out in the sun for a little while to soften up the rubber a little before mounting them.


The cheetah worked like a charm on mine


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> The cheetah worked like a charm on mine


My tires have always been mounted with a cheetah blaster whether 5.20's or radials. As long as the people mounting them know what they are doing it is the best way to stretch tires onto 7 inch wide rims IMO. 

pancho pistolas above posted on the other method of wrapping a band or ratchet strap around the tire that off road guys like to use. That way always seemed a little harder to me especially if stretching the tire onto a much wider rim but some guys are very good at it. (Especially when using starter fluid)


----------



## baggedout81

Did I miss somewhere on the pricing for hats an shirts? An what size of shirts? I'm gonna a need size extra fluffy!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas

Premium Sportway said:


> My tires have always been mounted with a cheetah blaster whether 5.20's or radials. As long as the people mounting them know what they are doing it is the best way to stretch tires onto 7 inch wide rims IMO.
> 
> pancho pistolas above posted on the other method of wrapping a band or ratchet strap around the tire that off road guys like to use. That way always seemed a little harder to me especially if stretching the tire onto a much wider rim but some guys are very good at it. (Especially when using starter fluid)


lol , I remember watching my father airing up big rig tires and wheels using ether/starting fluid haha that was something to see .haha


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Need to find a good tire guy that uses the cheetah blaster. My tire guy mounted all four of mine in about 20 minutes.


[email protected] said:


> i thought 155s were a bitch to mount,any tips or tricks for getting these stiff mofos stretched to 7 inches?


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

By the way, thanks to Jason and Jonah for taking care of my issue so promptly. You guys kick ass. Won't put any other tire on my rides.


72BOATTAIL said:


> Need to find a good tire guy that uses the cheetah blaster. My tire guy mounted all four of mine in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Premium Sportway

baggedout81 said:


> Did I miss somewhere on the pricing for hats an shirts? An what size of shirts? I'm gonna a need size extra fluffy!


Here's a repost of the apparel pricing. Added a quick pic of the shirts with the new color options. Right now we carry the shirts in sizes 
Large - 4XL and the hats are flex-fit in 3 sizes XS/S and S/M and L/XL.

Yea... We know we are way behind on getting the apparel and stuff up for sale on the website. We also are having made some new colors for the t-shirts that people were wanting. The logo t-shirts will now be available in black, white, red, blue and grey. 

Prices are as follows for shipped items to anywhere in the United States and it's territories. (CA residents must add sales tax)
Shirts = $25 ea. shipped 
Hats = $30 ea. shipped

Prices for items bought at shows or events:
Shirts = $20 ea.
Hats = $25 ea.


----------



## Premium Sportway

72BOATTAIL said:


> By the way, thanks to Jason and Jonah for taking care of my issue so promptly. You guys kick ass. Won't put any other tire on my rides.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283

Premium Sportway said:


> Here's a repost of the apparel pricing. Added a quick pic of the shirts with the new color options. Right now we carry the shirts in sizes
> Large - 4XL and the hats are flex-fit in 3 sizes XS/S and S/M and L/XL.
> 
> Yea... We know we are way behind on getting the apparel and stuff up for sale on the website. We also are having made some new colors for the t-shirts that people were wanting. The logo t-shirts will now be available in black, white, red, blue and grey.
> 
> Prices are as follows for shipped items to anywhere in the United States and it's territories. (CA residents must add sales tax)
> Shirts = $25 ea. shipped
> Hats = $30 ea. shipped
> 
> Prices for items bought at shows or events:
> Shirts = $20 ea.
> Hats = $25 ea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1305210


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

I have a rim clamp tire machine but the bead blaster was never adequate enough,but after responses on here and watching you tube videos the cheetah blaster looks like the way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

btw,did i mention these tires are dope as f##k!


----------



## lone star

How do i order a t shirt?


----------



## Premium Sportway

[email protected] said:


> btw,did i mention these tires are dope as f##k!


:yes:


----------



## Premium Sportway

lone star said:


> How do i order a t shirt?


Presently all apparel orders still have to be done over the phone. (916) 520-8473


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Got My tires two weeks ago And going on My rims tuesday:biggrin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Robert =woody65= said:


> Got My tires two weeks ago And going on My rims tuesday:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Just returned from Vacation......but I'll reiterate, "PREMIUM SPORTWAY, positively the 
best lowriding tire In the WORLD!


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> Just returned from Vacation......but I'll reiterate, "PREMIUM SPORTWAY, positively the
> best lowriding tire In the WORLD!


:wave:

:werd: :h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

*Premium Sportway 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 Skinny Whitewalls are BACK IN STOCK!!!*


The back-log of pre-orders start shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

JUST WANTED TO SAY; IT WAS A PLEASURE TALKING TO YOU YESTURDAY, I HAVE HEARD NOTHING BUT THE BEST OF THE BEST ABOUT YOUR TIRES AND THE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE THAT YOU OFFER!!!!!!

I AM TRULY IN HOPES THAT YOU CAN ARRANGE YOUR SCHEDULE AND JOIN US AT THE ODESSA, TEXAS SUPER SHOW IN NOVEMBER.
I KNOW THE PEOPLE THERE WOULD LOVE TO MEET YOU GUYS AND GET THE CHANCE TO BUY YOUR TIRES AND CLOTHING LINE IN PERSON !!!!!!!!


----------



## 817.TX.

What is the difference besides color on the newer tires wrapping than that of the original tires wrapping? Yellow -vs- Gold!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Tami said:


> JUST WANTED TO SAY; IT WAS A PLEASURE TALKING TO YOU YESTURDAY, I HAVE HEARD NOTHING BUT THE BEST OF THE BEST ABOUT YOUR TIRES AND THE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE THAT YOU OFFER!!!!!!
> 
> I AM TRULY IN HOPES THAT YOU CAN ARRANGE YOUR SCHEDULE AND JOIN US AT THE ODESSA, TEXAS SUPER SHOW IN NOVEMBER.
> I KNOW THE PEOPLE THERE WOULD LOVE TO MEET YOU GUYS AND GET THE CHANCE TO BUY YOUR TIRES AND CLOTHING LINE IN PERSON !!!!!!!!


Thanks for the compliments!

We are discussing what shows may or may not be possible with our schedules. Like I said, we want to hit up either the Dallas or Odessa show or hopefully both to support our TX customers. Will let you know.


----------



## Premium Sportway

817.TX. said:


> What is the difference besides color on the newer tires wrapping than that of the original tires wrapping? Yellow -vs- Gold!! :nicoderm:


5.20-13's are still wrapped in yellow. 5.20-14's were changed to gold wrapping to make it easier to determine each tires size and quicker inventory counts. (These tires are all the same width, only a 1 inch difference in height). When they were all the same color we had to spin tires around to find the tire stickers.


----------



## [email protected]

Premium Sportway said:


> 5.20-13's are still wrapped in yellow. 5.20-14's were changed to gold wrapping to make it easier to determine each tires size and quicker inventory counts. (These tires are all the same width, only a 1 inch difference in height). When they were all the same color we had to spin tires around to find the tire stickers.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## pancho pistolas

Premium Sportway said:


> 5.20-13's are still wrapped in yellow. 5.20-14's were changed to gold wrapping to make it easier to determine each tires size and quicker inventory counts. (These tires are all the same width, only a 1 inch difference in height). When they were all the same color we had to spin tires around to find the tire stickers.


ohhh , I thought it was some kind of Willy Woka thing . If you got GOLD wrappers you win the company or something


----------



## Premium Sportway

tpimuncie said:


> THANKS AGAIN!!


:h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

pancho pistolas said:


> ohhh , I thought it was some kind of Willy Woka thing . If you got GOLD wrappers you win the company or something


:roflmao:


----------



## Premium Sportway

We will be at the Torres Empire L.A. Show this weekend selling tires and apparel.


----------



## 817.TX.

Premium Sportway said:


> 5.20-13's are still wrapped in yellow. 5.20-14's were changed to gold wrapping to make it easier to determine each tires size and quicker inventory counts. (These tires are all the same width, only a 1 inch difference in height). When they were all the same color we had to spin tires around to find the tire stickers.


So people that know! Know! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## [email protected]

tpimuncie said:


>


 nice pic


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

tpimuncie said:


>


:wow: :fool2: Love those Tru Classics!!!


----------



## GTColorado

Anyone know where I can find 1 520 13 inch 2ply only need 1


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks again great customer service! Fast shipping!


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## MR.59

GTColorado said:


> Anyone know where I can find 1 520 13 inch 2ply only need 1


that 2ply is a choker product


----------



## Premium Sportway

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks again great customer service! Fast shipping!





tpimuncie said:


>


STUNNING!. Beautiful car and clean as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong

I ordered my tires today.........Cant wait to get them on the car.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

WrazedWrong said:


> I ordered my tires today.........Cant wait to get them on the car.


:worship:


----------



## Premium Sportway

WrazedWrong said:


> I ordered my tires today.........Cant wait to get them on the car.


On their way.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> On their way.


Hopefully I started a trend here with your tires. He has been eyeballing mine since he saw them for the first time and I guess I finally talked him into getting him some.


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> Hopefully I started a trend here with your tires. He has been eyeballing mine since he saw them for the first time and I guess I finally talked him into getting him some.


That's cool! With the Free Shipping we started this year and cheaper international shipping rates we are starting to see more sales to the east coast and foreign customers.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> That's cool! With the Free Shipping we started this year and cheaper international shipping rates we are starting to see more sales to the east coast and foreign customers.


I'm about to order 2 sets of 13's in a few months, and probably 2 more sets come Feb/Mar. of next year. If things work out the way I'm hoping I might just start ordering shipments of 8-10 sets at a time!


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> I'm about to order 2 sets of 13's in a few months, and probably 2 more sets come Feb/Mar. of next year. If things work out the way I'm hoping I might just start ordering shipments of 8-10 sets at a time!


Damn, that's great. When you said you were starting a trend, we didn't realize how big you meant. That's badass!!


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> Damn, that's great. When you said you were starting a trend, we didn't realize how big you meant. That's badass!!


Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE loves the tires when they see them. The trend of over extended A-Arms is slowly dieing here and more people are opting for more simple lay and play cars. Most have had street hoppers that hopped well, or had the extreme tucked look and are tired of buying tires every few months or so. 

The main concern is the cost, which is understandable, but in my opinion no other tire looks right on a lowrider and they are well worth the cost. I have a set of your first runs and have over 8,000 miles on them. The rears look almost like new and the fronts are only messed up where the entire steering linkage on my Fleetwood was messed up for a little while and it was out of alignment. Hell, most peoples lowriders won't see 8000 miles the whole time they own them, so it's almost like buying a "lifetime" set of tires.


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE loves the tires when they see them. The trend of over extended A-Arms is slowly dieing here and more people are opting for more simple lay and play cars. Most have had street hoppers that hopped well, or had the extreme tucked look and are tired of buying tires every few months or so.
> 
> The main concern is the cost, which is understandable, but in my opinion no other tire looks right on a lowrider and they are well worth the cost. I have a set of your first runs and have over 8,000 miles on them. The rears look almost like new and the fronts are only messed up where the entire steering linkage on my Fleetwood was messed up for a little while and it was out of alignment. Hell, most peoples lowriders won't see 8000 miles the whole time they own them, so it's almost like buying a "lifetime" set of tires.


There is no better looking tire for a lowrider period! They have withstood the test of time for a reason. In our opinion and many others they change the whole look of your car. Like they say once you roll Premium Sportway 5.20's you won't go back. They are one helluva drug.  

That's good to hear on the mileage front. We put a longer lasting treadlife compound than the originals had. If you drove on the OG 5.20's then you know they burned up pretty quick. I don't know if you noticed but we mentioned it a long time ago when we brought out the prototypes, that we squared up the tread more than the OG 5.20's and packed more rubber into the shoulder area which gets a little more life out of the outer tread ribs that get worn down fastest with extended a-arms. We engineered our tires stronger and to last longer so people would cruise more. It seems to be working so far, a lot of guys tell us they are just having fun again like the old days.

As for price, we know that's the biggest sticking point. We just can't do anything about it though. We priced the tires as low as we could too keep this endeavor going. These tires are expensive to have manufactured, especially since we are such a low volume customer compared to any normal order this factory gets. We have quite aways to go before we could sell enough tires per year to get a manufacturing discount.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Premium Sportway said:


> There is no better looking tire for a lowrider period! They have withstood the test of time for a reason. In our opinion and many others they change the whole look of your car. Like they say once you roll Premium Sportway 5.20's you won't go back. They are one helluva drug.
> 
> That's good to hear on the mileage front. We put a longer lasting treadlife compound than the originals had. If you drove on the OG 5.20's then you know they burned up pretty quick. I don't know if you noticed but we mentioned it a long time ago when we brought out the prototypes, that we squared up the tread more than the OG 5.20's and packed more rubber into the shoulder area which gets a little more life out of the outer tread ribs that get worn down fastest with extended a-arms. We engineered our tires stronger and to last longer so people would cruise more. It seems to be working so far, a lot of guys tell us they are just having fun again like the old days.
> 
> As for price, we know that's the biggest sticking point. We just can't do anything about it though. We priced the tires as low as we could too keep this endeavor going. These tires are expensive to have manufactured, especially since we are such a low volume customer compared to any normal order this factory gets. We have quite aways to go before we could sell enough tires per year to get a manufacturing discount.


The ones that are having issues with price are the ones with the extreme tuck. I know of a few guys locally that will eat up 6-8 tires a summer in the front with very little driving.

I know I will NEVER own another tire for any lowrider I build. The compliments alone are worth the price of admission so to speak.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

It's funny how some of the cars that I seen in this months lowrider have the new premium sportway 5.20's but in the tech specs, it says coker premium sport 5.20's


----------



## BIG RED

46'Areosedan said:


> It's funny how some of the cars that I seen in this months lowrider have the new premium sportway 5.20's but in the tech specs, it says coker premium sport 5.20's


Almighty dollar right there. Coker pays to advertise so whats the big deal if the editor over looks that little typo :uh:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BIG RED said:


> Almighty dollar right there. Coker pays to advertise so whats the big deal if the editor over looks that little typo :uh:


I'd say it probaly even goes further than advertising; You and Areosedan are both right. It's a win and lose game he likes to play, no matter what the cost as long as he wins... Everybody needs to support Premium Sportway. !!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

63hardtoprider said:


> The ones that are having issues with price are the ones with the extreme tuck. I know of a few guys locally that will eat up 6-8 tires a summer in the front with very little driving.
> 
> I know I will NEVER own another tire for any lowrider I build. The compliments alone are worth the price of admission so to speak.


That's just insane. I guess I never realized how many tires some of these guys are going through. I went through 3 sets of OG 5.20's one year and thought that was ridiculous. But what can you do really, if that's the style they like then they either have to deal with the extreme tire wear or go to a more normal setup. We'd rather have more guys rolling lowriders and supporting the overall community than have them doing something else.


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> It's funny how some of the cars that I seen in this months lowrider have the new premium sportway 5.20's but in the tech specs, it says coker premium sport 5.20's





BIG RED said:


> Almighty dollar right there. Coker pays to advertise so whats the big deal if the editor over looks that little typo :uh:


:facepalm: I hope it's not some conspiracy. I think we will call them and see if we can get them to correctly identify what tires these cares have. Although can't say we are surprised, unfortunately Lowrider Magazine's typo's go back at least like 2 decades. If any of you have a stack of their old magazines if you look through them you will see cars clearly with radials but it will say Premium Sportway 5.20's or vice versa. Hell their are cars that they don't get the years right. You'll see 63 impalas listed as 64's.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Tami said:


> I'd say it probaly even goes further than advertising; You and Areosedan are both right. It's a win and lose game he likes to play, no matter what the cost as long as he wins... Everybody needs to support Premium Sportway. !!!!


I'll be wrapping your rims in a set of them


----------



## Premium Sportway

Tami said:


> I'd say it probaly even goes further than advertising; You and Areosedan are both right. It's a win and lose game he likes to play, no matter what the cost as long as he wins... Everybody needs to support Premium Sportway. !!!!


:yes:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Yeah who knows what the deal is:dunno:


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Almighty dollar right there. Coker pays to advertise so whats the big deal if the editor over looks that little typo :uh:


gotta stop choker tire, 
he`s getting credit AGAIN on TIRE HE NOTHING TO DO WITH,,,,,,,

SHIT CHOKER`S 1ST VERSION OF THE "LOWRIDER SERIES" WAS A RE LABLED OLD DENMAN TIRE FROM THE 1970`S 
he took credit for making that tire,,,, he needs to stay with bigger tires,,leave the little tires to the guys that know!!
how many times has choker remade his tires? he can never compete in this arena


----------



## TopDogg

Don't worry Jason, I rewrite and proofread all the stories on LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine, we get it right the first time. Premium Sportway 5.20 tires are mentioned quite a bit in the next issue.


----------



## BIG RED

Tami said:


> I'd say it probaly even goes further than advertising; You and Areosedan are both right. It's a win and lose game he likes to play, no matter what the cost as long as he wins... Everybody needs to support Premium Sportway. !!!!


:yes:


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> :facepalm: I hope it's not some conspiracy. I think we will call them and see if we can get them to correctly identify what tires these cares have. Although can't say we are surprised, unfortunately Lowrider Magazine's typo's go back at least like 2 decades. If any of you have a stack of their old magazines if you look through them you will see cars clearly with radials but it will say Premium Sportway 5.20's or vice versa. Hell their are cars that they don't get the years right. You'll see 63 impalas listed as 64's.


Very very true them guys seem to really struggle with the editing. Im sure one of many reasons that magazine is tanking.


----------



## BOUNZIN

I haven't picked up a low rider magazine in the last 15 years


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BOUNZIN said:


> I haven't picked up a low rider magazine in the last 15 years


"LOWRIDER" magazine USE to be the one; but the one we like is "LOWRIDER SCENE" it has lots of pics (good pics) and a lil something in it for everyone !!!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> Don't worry Jason, I rewrite and proofread all the stories on LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine, we get it right the first time. Premium Sportway 5.20 tires are mentioned quite a bit in the next issue.


:werd: We know Lowrider Scene can tell the difference.


----------



## Premium Sportway

WTF? The Torres Dallas show has been cancelled, so thats out. 

We were told their is another show on the same day that the Torres show was going to be on, August 10th. It's the 6th Annual Pasadena, TX Super Custom car show. Does anybody know how big of a show this is? Would it be a good show for us to look into going to?


----------



## lone star

Premium Sportway said:


> WTF? The Torres Dallas show has been cancelled, so thats out.
> 
> We were told their is another show on the same day that the Torres show was going to be on, August 10th. It's the 6th Annual Pasadena, TX Super Custom car show. Does anybody know how big of a show this is? Would it be a good show for us to look into going to?



Im not.big on shows but i heard it.gona be big. Im one hr south of houston


----------



## Premium Sportway

lone star said:


> Im not.big on shows but i heard it.gona be big. Im one hr south of houston


Cool thanks... let's see if anyone else has some info on this show too.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Wednesday July 23rd is the last day we are shipping out tires this week, so if you want to guarantee your tires ship out this week then you should probably order by the end of tomorrow Tuesday July 22nd. 

We will resume shipping out orders like normal the beginning of next week.


----------



## dj short dog

Premium Sportway said:


> Cool thanks... let's see if anyone else has some info on this show too.


Well if you decide to attend this show and need a place to crash....I'm less than 5 minutes away from this show.


----------



## [email protected]

BOUNZIN said:


> I haven't picked up a low rider magazine in the last 15 years


x2


----------



## Premium Sportway

dj short dog said:


> Well if you decide to attend this show and need a place to crash....I'm less than 5 minutes away from this show.


 That's a real nice gesture. Hey you never know, if we go and the hotels are all booked up we'll hit you up. :h5:


----------



## H8_THIS

Got my sportways the other day guys. No hassels at all with shipping to Australia. Thanks heaps


----------



## Premium Sportway

H8_THIS said:


> Got my sportways the other day guys. No hassels at all with shipping to Australia. Thanks heaps


Cool. :thumbsup: 

The only hassle is the 45 minutes or so it takes at the Post Office to fill out the customs forms and stuff for international shipments and get them sent out. Ughhhhhh... that part sucks.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

got mine in, love the look... these are my very first 5.20's... they look bad ass...!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

RALPH_DOGG said:


> got mine in, love the look... these are my very first 5.20's... they look bad ass...!!!


Sweet combo with the wheels!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

Premium Sportway said:


> Sweet combo with the wheels!!!


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

RALPH_DOGG said:


> got mine in, love the look... these are my very first 5.20's... they look bad ass...!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

*We will be at the Fresno Super Show this Saturday August 2nd selling tires and apparel.*


----------



## Premium Sportway

Does anyone else have an opinion on how big of a show the 6th Annual Pasadena, TX Super Custom car show on August 10th will be???. 

We've only gotten some iffy feedback as to how big of a show this is. From what we understand it's more than just a lowrider show.


----------



## dj short dog

From what I've seen in the past it's a pretty good size carshow & concert. it's held at the convention center which is a pretty big venue. it's catered mainly to lowriders but you do see a variety of styles there. i'll see if I can get the guy that promotes it to post up more info.....


----------



## elchuco

"KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT"
THE 6th ANNUAL PASADENA SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT 2014 IN THE HOUSTON SOUTHEAST AREA OF PASADENA TEJAS!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Premium Sportway said:


> *We will be at the Fresno Super Show this Saturday August 2nd selling tires and apparel.*


Hope you guys made some sales. I saw they put you all the way off to the side in a shitty area.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> Hope you guys made some sales. I saw they put you all the way off to the side in a shitty area.


Thanks for noticing. 

This is was one shitty day man. We got a horrible booth location and the promoters got into a fight. People didn't even know we were at the show. Then the event staff gave us exit directions that led us to ending up driving on the horse track! Literally on the fucking horse track!!!

Oh but it gets worse, truck blew a wheel bearing on the freeway on the way home. Having to get towed back home. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> This is was one shitty day man. We got a horrible booth location and the promoters got into a fight. People didn't even know we were at the show. Then the event staff gave us exit directions that led us to ending up driving on the horse track! Literally on the fucking horse track!!!
> 
> Oh but it gets worse, truck blew a wheel bearing on the freeway on the way home. Having to get towed back home. Un-fucking-believable.


You should have said you was with coker tire since everything looks like coker 5.20's to them


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> This is was one shitty day man. We got a horrible booth location and the promoters got into a fight. People didn't even know we were at the show. Then the event staff gave us exit directions that led us to ending up driving on the horse track! Literally on the fucking horse track!!!
> 
> Oh but it gets worse, truck blew a wheel bearing on the freeway on the way home. Having to get towed back home. Un-fucking-believable.


:twak:


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> You should have said you was with coker tire since everything looks like coker 5.20's to them


Lol... Wouldn't do that if it helped. We don't want to be associated with them in any way.

We did talk to joe ray at the show about the incorrectly labeled tires in lowrider magazine. According to him the policy is if the tires aren't radials then they automatically get marked as coker's. Unless the car owner states what tires are on his car on the form he fills out. Although we know one of the guys with mis-labeled tires in the September issue of lowrider and he put Premium Sportway on the form. So that's some bullshit. 

We checked through almost all the issues from the last year, and they seem to get it right 99% of the time, so hopefully these are just mistakes.

For anyone getting their car in lowrider magazine with our tires, Please Make Sure To Write Down Premium Sportway 5.20-13's or 14's On The Form To Make Sure They Get It Right.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Wouldn't blame you if you didn't come back again. There was a lot of people complaining about the hop AND the concert being canceled. Im positive that putting on such a big event is very difficult, however, if this show continues down this path then it will not last. Sad because last years show was pretty damn good.


----------



## OGJordan

Premium Sportway said:


> :facepalm: I hope it's not some conspiracy. I think we will call them and see if we can get them to correctly identify what tires these cares have. Although can't say we are surprised, unfortunately Lowrider Magazine's typo's go back at least like 2 decades. If any of you have a stack of their old magazines if you look through them you will see cars clearly with radials but it will say Premium Sportway 5.20's or vice versa. Hell their are cars that they don't get the years right. You'll see 63 impalas listed as 64's.


While I have no doubt that Coker is shady as fuck, and I don't have any experience with writing for LRM, I would assume it is similar as my situation.

I wrote for Street Custom and the magazines in their family before they went under. I've never had a mini truck or a honda. But I once wrote every single feature in the Tailgate (minitruck) magazine, and regularly wrote a couple features each month. And I NEVER ONCE had a picture of the vehicles sent to me. I usually knew the Lowriders, but still, no pics. I would get the sheet the owners filled out and be told to write an article of "X" amount of words. I'd say 75% of the lowrider owners had NO IDEA what they had in their car. They'd have a CCE setup and write in the hydraulic box, "2 Italian pumps, 6 GM batteries". They'd actually have Marzocchi pumpheads in Fatboy pumps with Italian dumps, and 6 Deka batteries. I would fix it because I knew better, but I'd have to stick with it 100% on the Hondas and minitrucks unless it was stereo equipment. 

And MOST of the time, I would get the sheets emailed to me Wednesday night and have to have them finished by Friday; or some other similarly short period of time. I once wrote 5 minitruck articles in 2 hrs because the other guys didn't get it done in time and they had to go to print. I'm sure every reader was like, "Tailgate magazine fucked that up. He has 22" ABC wheels not 24" XYZ wheels. They're so stupid." but I was just writing what the owner wrote with no pictures. It was ridiculous actually, but I'd make $500-$1000 month in my early 20s which helped a lot.


----------



## lone star

Defaults to coker tire. Lol. On side note are there any pics out there of these sport ways on original wheels and hubcaps?


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> Wouldn't blame you if you didn't come back again. There was a lot of people complaining about the hop AND the concert being canceled. Im positive that putting on such a big event is very difficult, however, if this show continues down this path then it will not last. Sad because last years show was pretty damn good.


We don't know what to think right now. Last years show was great, but this year everything seemed like a mess and disorganized. :dunno:


----------



## Premium Sportway

OGJordan said:


> While I have no doubt that Coker is shady as fuck, and I don't have any experience with writing for LRM, I would assume it is similar as my situation.
> 
> I wrote for Street Custom and the magazines in their family before they went under. I've never had a mini truck or a honda. But I once wrote every single feature in the Tailgate (minitruck) magazine, and regularly wrote a couple features each month. And I NEVER ONCE had a picture of the vehicles sent to me. I usually knew the Lowriders, but still, no pics. I would get the sheet the owners filled out and be told to write an article of "X" amount of words. I'd say 75% of the lowrider owners had NO IDEA what they had in their car. They'd have a CCE setup and write in the hydraulic box, "2 Italian pumps, 6 GM batteries". They'd actually have Marzocchi pumpheads in Fatboy pumps with Italian dumps, and 6 Deka batteries. I would fix it because I knew better, but I'd have to stick with it 100% on the Hondas and minitrucks unless it was stereo equipment.
> 
> And MOST of the time, I would get the sheets emailed to me Wednesday night and have to have them finished by Friday; or some other similarly short period of time. I once wrote 5 minitruck articles in 2 hrs because the other guys didn't get it done in time and they had to go to print. I'm sure every reader was like, "Tailgate magazine fucked that up. He has 22" ABC wheels not 24" XYZ wheels. They're so stupid." but I was just writing what the owner wrote with no pictures. It was ridiculous actually, but I'd make $500-$1000 month in my early 20s which helped a lot.


Sheds some light on why there are some pretty obvious mistakes. Who knows whats going on over there.


----------



## Premium Sportway

lone star said:


> Defaults to coker tire. Lol. On side note are there any pics out there of these sport ways on original wheels and hubcaps?


Some of our display tires that we take to shows are mounted on original wheels. We don't have the hubcaps though. I will look through the pics people have sent or posted up to see if we have any with original wheels and hubcaps. Try to find some pics of our display wheels too.


----------



## MR.59

FOUND THIS PIC IN HE 60 THREAD , LOOKS LIKE 5.20`S TO ME:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> This is was one shitty day man. We got a horrible booth location and the promoters got into a fight. People didn't even know we were at the show. Then the event staff gave us exit directions that led us to ending up driving on the horse track! Literally on the fucking horse track!!!
> 
> Oh but it gets worse, truck blew a wheel bearing on the freeway on the way home. Having to get towed back home. Un-fucking-believable.





ABRAXASS said:


> Wouldn't blame you if you didn't come back again. There was a lot of people complaining about the hop AND the concert being canceled. Im positive that putting on such a big event is very difficult, however, if this show continues down this path then it will not last. Sad because last years show was pretty damn good.


 that sucks...I saw u guys way in back behind stage...I heard somebody went on fb and blasted the show about cancelling hop and concert...plus its too hot in fresno in july aug sept to have a show...dj quik ended up cancelling the concert himself when the soundman wouldn't listen to him and turn up the mics...I was on side of stage and heard him tell sound guy numerous times...


----------



## Premium Sportway

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> that sucks...I saw u guys way in back behind stage...I heard somebody went on fb and blasted the show about cancelling hop and concert...plus its too hot in fresno in july aug sept to have a show...dj quik ended up cancelling the concert himself when the soundman wouldn't listen to him and turn up the mics...I was on side of stage and heard him tell sound guy numerous times...


I'm surprised you even saw us back there. Lol!!!

The effects of that show are still lingering. We have been getting calls all week from people either confused or kind of pissed off that we didn't go to the show after telling everybody we would be there. We've been telling them we were there, its just apparently nobody could find our booth. Luckily some people found us at the very end of the show, but who knows how much foot traffic we missed. :dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

OG Cinco Veintes Right Here!



Still looking/riding good after (at least) 30 Years Since Made!


----------



## sdropnem

Nice!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

Premium Sportway said:


> I'm surprised you even saw us back there. Lol!!!
> 
> The effects of that show are still lingering. We have been getting calls all week from people either confused or kind of pissed off that we didn't go to the show after telling everybody we would be there. We've been telling them we were there, its just apparently nobody could find our booth. Luckily some people found us at the very end of the show, but who knows how much foot traffic we missed. :dunno:


 that sucks..heard drama all day from that show


----------



## Premium Sportway

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> that sucks..heard drama all day from that show


Yea..but what can you do? That show just snowballed.


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG LOUU said:


>


:wow: Man those Tru's are insane!!! Incredible.


----------



## BIG LOUU

Premium Sportway said:


> :wow: Man those Tru's are insane!!! Incredible.


:thumbsup:thanks it's a friends ride


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

BIG LOUU said:


>



OG with a touch of class.....


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 1382242


Lookin' Good. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Premium Sportway said:


> Lookin' Good. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:thanks


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Okay I went to the premium sportway website and it says that you're out of stock. 
I have read page after page and I'm looking for ordering information or any information about what is going on with the tires.

can you shed any light on what your status is ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Top_Dog_Calistyle said:


> Okay I went to the premium sportway website and it says that you're out of stock.
> I have read page after page and I'm looking for ordering information or any information about what is going on with the tires.
> 
> can you shed any light on what your status is ?


Strange. We have the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 skinny whitewalls in stock and on our website. 

Are you looking for the wide whitewalls?? If so we don't have those in stock yet. We've had delays with those, but they are now on their way. However, we won't have them in stock and ready to go until the last week of September or first week of October. If you want to be added to the wide whitewall list we have and be contacted when we have them in stock just let us know.


----------



## heavyd40

I heard that the tires are not good for cruisers who cruise a lot (not a daily driver). They said they are more for show. Is that true?


----------



## Premium Sportway

heavyd40 said:


> I heard that the tires are not good for cruisers who cruise a lot (not a daily driver). They said they are more for show. Is that true?


Oh man, we hate that "show" word when people talk about 5.20's. We put a lot of time and effort into engineering our new Premium Sportway 5.20's to be better handling and stronger so that people would be more inclined to drive on them like they used to in the 60's, 70's and 80's. 

In the end it comes down to what you like. 5.20's being bias ply do drive differently than radials. If you like driving around at 90 mph everywhere then 5.20's probably aren't for you. Depending on your car and it's weight the 5.20's can sway a little more than radials, especially at higher speeds. Bias ply tires do get flat spots when they sit, so they will need to round out again after a few blocks or so when you drive your car again. Bias ply tires do tend to follow the lines and cracks in the road so you need to be a little more attentive at the wheel and correct more than when driving on radials. Also our tires aren't the best in wet weather, the tread pattern is from the 50's so they just don't pump away the water as well as a modern day radial tread pattern can.


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Premium Sportway said:


> Oh man, we hate that "show" word when people talk about 5.20's. We put a lot of time and effort into engineering our new Premium Sportway 5.20's to be better handling and stronger so that people would be more inclined to drive on them like they used to in the 60's, 70's and 80's.
> 
> In the end it comes down to what you like. 5.20's being bias ply do drive differently than radials. If you like driving around at 90 mph everywhere then 5.20's probably aren't for you. Depending on your car and it's weight the 5.20's can sway a little more than radials, especially at higher speeds. Bias ply tires do get flat spots when they sit, so they will need to round out again after a few blocks or so when you drive your car again. Bias ply tires do tend to follow the lines and cracks in the road so you need to be a little more attentive at the wheel and correct more than when driving on radials. Also our tires aren't the best in wet weather, the tread pattern is from the 50's so they just don't pump away the water as well as a modern day radial tread pattern can.


I got my 5.20s and I will never go back to radials.. I drive my 62 impala everywhere and never had a problem.. I got a lot of miles on my tires and they still brand new..


----------



## Premium Sportway

commondzrzC.C said:


> I got my 5.20s and I will never go back to radials.. I drive my 62 impala everywhere and never had a problem.. I got a lot of miles on my tires and they still brand new..


:h5: Yup....We got people who roll our tires on their daily drivers, some people are just weekend riders, and some people really only use them for show. The whole spectrum really. 

All we know is people rode on the OG 5.20's all day and everyday for decades, and our tires are way better and stronger, but still look just as good.


----------



## pancho pistolas

BE CAREFULL!!!! if you use 5.20s , if you drive on these tires you may hit a bump and bruise your MANGINA . WTF LOL


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Premium Sportway said:


> Strange. We have the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 skinny whitewalls in stock and on our website.
> 
> Are you looking for the wide whitewalls?? If so we don't have those in stock yet. We've had delays with those, but they are now on their way. However, we won't have them in stock and ready to go until the last week of September or first week of October. If you want to be added to the wide whitewall list we have and be contacted when we have them in stock just let us know.


Thank you very much for the response and the heads up.


----------



## CoupeDTS

theres always surestains in 14s if you want to save a $150...


----------



## Premium Sportway

Our website has been down for most of the day and might be down or up and down going into the weekend, as we are having some stuff on the backend updated.


----------



## kaos283

I've put a order in for two set of 13's today. The "button" send at the end of all the shipping questions would not show up but when browsing on top of it you could kinda see it was there. And I got my confirmation by e-mail. 

Hope this help.


----------



## Premium Sportway

kaos283 said:


> I've put a order in for two set of 13's today. The "button" send at the end of all the shipping questions would not show up but when browsing on top of it you could kinda see it was there. And I got my confirmation by e-mail.
> 
> Hope this help.


Your info under your avatar says Montreal, so we got your order. You were the only Canada order today. Your order ships Tuesday since Monday is a holiday.


----------



## kaos283

Kool !


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hello just curious if you got the wide white walls in 5.20x13 yet


----------



## Premium Sportway

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Hello just curious if you got the wide white walls in 5.20x13 yet


Not yet, if we had them in stock you would have received notification since you are on the WW waiting list. 

It took forever to get the new buffing head to be made, since it had to be custom for what we were looking for. That and by the time they were done we were close to when our next shipment of skinny whites were ready, so we decided to just ship them all together to save on the freight. They are on their way now, but won't arrive until after the Vegas show which sucks.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> Not yet, if we had them in stock you would have received notification since you are on the WW waiting list.
> 
> It took forever to get the new buffing head to be made, since it had to be custom for what we were looking for. That and by the time they were done we were close to when our next shipment of skinny whites were ready, so we decided to just ship them all together to save on the freight. They are on their way now, but won't arrive until after the Vegas show which sucks.


thanks for the update

Sincerely RR


----------



## MR.59

heavyd40 said:


> I heard that the tires are not good for cruisers who cruise a lot (not a daily driver). They said they are more for show. Is that true?


THESE TIRES WERE TESTED BY A FRIEND OF MINE THAT DROVE THEM EVERYDAY, PUT 75 TO 100 MILES ON THEM A DAY,
(PUT THEM THROUGH THE PACES OF SO CAL, LOS ANGLES TRAFFIC) ALL CAME OUT GOOD, (BUT SLICK ON THE RAINY DAYS) IF I REMEMBER RIGHT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
BUT IF YOU CARE ABOUT YOUR RIDE, YOU MIGHT NOT TAKE HER OUT ON A RAIN DAY


----------



## picturemerollin123

I have a question. Whats the life span on the 5.20s, for guys who have hydros extended A-arms or non extended a-arm (both) before they start to show that they're getting bald on the outside of the tire and inside? Due to hydros messing up the alignment of the car, the tire will wear uneven. I'm asking cuz i bought some and I'm going to put them on my 63 Impala with hydros and i only plan on cruising it on the weekends and don't want to be rolling around on the 5.20s that go bald real quick, cuz there not cheap and for safety reasons too. So i guess the real question is if i'm going to cruise it only on the weekends how long will they last me before they start to look bald on hydros and need to be replaced??


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

Order sent..Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

I was also lucky enough to try out the first set of 5.20s. Drove on those tires everywhere. I was hoping to wear them out during the trial period, but they just kept going. They look good, wear good and I never experienced ANY issues with them. I still roll on them, on my rag house, and it is lifted with extended a arms. Best looking 5.20 on the market right now!


----------



## Premium Sportway

MICHOACANUNO said:


> Order sent..Thanks! :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

picturemerollin123 said:


> I have a question. Whats the life span on the 5.20s, for guys who have hydros extended A-arms or non extended a-arm (both) before they start to show that they're getting bald on the outside of the tire and inside? Due to hydros messing up the alignment of the car, the tire will wear uneven. I'm asking cuz i bought some and I'm going to put them on my 63 Impala with hydros and i only plan on cruising it on the weekends and don't want to be rolling around on the 5.20s that go bald real quick, cuz there not cheap and for safety reasons too. So i guess the real question is if i'm going to cruise it only on the weekends how long will they last me before they start to look bald on hydros and need to be replaced??


TopDogg just posted some info regarding your question and hopefully some other guys will chime in too. One of the guys posted not too long ago that he has already put 8K miles on his big body caddy.

Your question is one of the most difficult to answer due to the reasons you stated. How heavy of a car, what type of setup, and how much or little extension you have on your a-arms all factor into the wear. We did put a harder and longer lasting tread compound than the OG Premium Sportway 5.20's had and we also squared up the shoulder area and packed it with rubber to help with this wear issue on lowriders.


----------



## picturemerollin123

When you say "we also squared up the shoulder area and packed it with rubber to help with this wear issue on lowriders." Is that on both the outside and the inside of the tire? Cause I'm not going to have extended A-arms. My previous experience with hydraulics, my tires wore out from the inside of my tires. With extended A-arms the outside wears 1st.


----------



## Premium Sportway

picturemerollin123 said:


> When you say "we also squared up the shoulder area and packed it with rubber to help with this wear issue on lowriders." Is that on both the outside and the inside of the tire? Cause I'm not going to have extended A-arms. My previous experience with hydraulics, my tires wore out from the inside of my tires. With extended A-arms the outside wears 1st.


Yes, both the inside and outside shoulder areas were squared up. Here's some pics to show the difference. The one with the red circle over the shoulder area is the OG 5.20's and the one below is our new tires.


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Premium Sportway said:


> Yes, both the inside and outside shoulder areas were squared up. Here's some pics to show the difference. The one with the red circle over the shoulder area is the OG 5.20's and the one below is our new tires.
> 
> View attachment 1409170
> 
> 
> View attachment 1409178


. 
Second set, I got it to today best tire ever..


----------



## Premium Sportway

commondzrzC.C said:


> .
> Second set, I got it to today best tire ever..


:thumbsup: Sweet 62!!! :boink:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I'm just going to throw my 2 cents in here, even though I'm far from an expert; But in getting to see and feel the tire firsthand and I had an OG guy do the mounting and his opinion was the same, Appears to be a STRONG tire and looks like it will hold up very well; we were both very impressed!!!!!


----------



## picturemerollin123

Got you thanks, I'm going to mount them on soon, will post pictures of them as soon as I do.


----------



## H8_THIS

Is it normal for these tyres to flat spot after sitting for a few hours after a highway run? They came good after about 8 miles, but I was like shit son thought a k.o. come loose. Running 45psi


----------



## MR.59

H8_THIS said:


> Is it normal for these tyres to flat spot after sitting for a few hours after a highway run? They came good after about 8 miles, but I was like shit son thought a k.o. come loose. Running 45psi


bump up the psi to 50


----------



## Premium Sportway

H8_THIS said:


> Is it normal for these tyres to flat spot after sitting for a few hours after a highway run? They came good after about 8 miles, but I was like shit son thought a k.o. come loose. Running 45psi


They can flatspot somewhat quickly depending on how hot they got from driving, and then how fast they cooled down. The ambient temperatures outside play into this as well. But 8 miles is way too long to round back out unless it's real cold outside, and even then that seems to long a distance. You should up the pressure to the full 50 psi like Mr. 59 said to get the max weight rating. 45 seems to be too low for your vehicle, which should be why it is taking so long for your tires to round back out, unless you have extreme temperature swings.


----------



## H8_THIS

ok cool bro thanks for the advice. Lovin the look of them and they surprisingly ride well too without much sway at all


----------



## Premium Sportway

H8_THIS said:


> ok cool bro thanks for the advice. Lovin the look of them and they surprisingly ride well too without much sway at all


Beautiful ride! :nicoderm:

Putting up up the psi should lessen any sway even more, since you are getting the full benefit of the stronger construction we engineered into the tires.


----------



## hardcore76caprice

H8_THIS said:


> Is it normal for these tyres to flat spot after sitting for a few hours after a highway run? They came good after about 8 miles, but I was like shit son thought a k.o. come loose. Running 45psi


Ha same happend to me the other day. Got some time off to get my starship out of storage. Took her around the block and man did I panic thought all my wheels were loose! Just not use to bias ply tires. But once i got the rubber up to cruising speed/ temp. No issues.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> Yes, both the inside and outside shoulder areas were squared up. Here's some pics to show the difference. The one with the red circle over the shoulder area is the OG 5.20's and the one below is our new tires.
> 
> View attachment 1409170
> 
> 
> View attachment 1409178


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

picturemerollin123 said:


> I have a question. Whats the life span on the 5.20s, for guys who have hydros extended A-arms or non extended a-arm (both) before they start to show that they're getting bald on the outside of the tire and inside? Due to hydros messing up the alignment of the car, the tire will wear uneven. I'm asking cuz i bought some and I'm going to put them on my 63 Impala with hydros and i only plan on cruising it on the weekends and don't want to be rolling around on the 5.20s that go bald real quick, cuz there not cheap and for safety reasons too. So i guess the real question is if i'm going to cruise it only on the weekends how long will they last me before they start to look bald on hydros and need to be replaced??


Toe kills tires more than camber. Either way that kind of question cant be answered its like askin how long will charcoal burn if i add or dont add lighter fluid.


----------



## DIRT_BAG

lone star said:


> Toe kills tires more than camber. Either way that kind of question cant be answered its like askin how long will charcoal burn if i add or dont add lighter fluid.


Lol good comparison


----------



## caprice on dz

I may have missed it in the 80+ pages but what is the overall diameter of the 14" tire


----------



## 86 Limited

caprice on dz said:


> I may have missed it in the 80+ pages but what is the overall diameter of the 14" tire


This.

And even with the new and improved design, they still flat spot?


----------



## BIG RED

86 Limited said:


> This.
> 
> And even with the new and improved design, they still flat spot?


Yup welcome to the world of bias ply tires.


----------



## Premium Sportway

caprice on dz said:


> I may have missed it in the 80+ pages but what is the overall diameter of the 14" tire


Unmounted the 5.20-14 would be just under 24" in diameter.


----------



## Premium Sportway

86 Limited said:


> This.
> 
> And even with the new and improved design, they still flat spot?





BIG RED said:


> Yup welcome to the world of bias ply tires.


Like BIG RED said all bias ply tires flat spot. Even radials can flat spot but the radial construction along with the materials used greatly reduces the possibility of flat spotting and the time required for a flat spot to set in. Which on radials is usually a very long time so you would almost never reach the flat spot point with radials.


----------



## Voodoo64

Who can I contact my tires are cracking my buddy had a set and u guy's replaced them. I've pm u on fb with no response. Im in Madera ca area so if u can direct me too the right person. Not looking for to long of down time I've been hitting the shows car is trailered tires have very lil miles in them. Thanks


----------



## MR.59

86 Limited said:


> This.
> 
> And even with the new and improved design, they still flat spot?


Cruise your car around the block, and it goes away, even with my heavy ass 76, rounds out real ez


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.59 said:


> it`s nice to have OG tires, but your putting your life in the tire gods running 30 year old tires,,,,,,,,, ive owned many sets of of these N.O.S. tires, also ran them back in the day when they were 15 bucks each. no way would i run them now.
> im real happy with these new ones. even if they have a problem come up,
> these guys are local, and stand behind what they sell.
> if you bought used OG tires, the guy before YOU didnt want them, the OG tires dry rot from the inside out.


Life's a risk Carnal!

:nicoderm:

Besides, the six foe impalas are pretty stable (during blow outs). 

I've had the front and rear tires blow out on my six foe and it stood pretty stable. 

Had two blow outs (on non-5.20 tires) on my drive from San Fracisco to Las Vegas a while back. 

I just me tioned the issue to see what these guys had to say aboout it.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Voodoo64 said:


> Who can I contact my tires are cracking my buddy had a set and u guy's replaced them. I've pm u on fb with no response. Im in Madera ca area so if u can direct me too the right person. Not looking for to long of down time I've been hitting the shows car is trailered tires have very lil miles in them. Thanks


pm sent. Their were some bad tires in that first batch from last year that started cracking.


----------



## drasticbean

from the super show
very cool guys


----------



## lone star

I wouldnt feel comfortable with 30 yr old tires on a boat trailer let alone a car


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ True. That's like leaving 30yr old wheel studs on. Their bound to snap.


----------



## MR.59

RobLBC said:


> I like how the thread of the original Sportways flatten out. The new ones are far more square.


the new ones have a heavy side wall contruction, and they hold up to a trunk full of batteries alot better than the originals ever did.


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> I wouldnt feel comfortable with 30 yr old tires on a boat trailer let alone a car


that was the point i was trying to make, we all want the old school 5.20 look, but we also wanna come home safe


----------



## RobLBC

MR.59 said:


> the new ones have a heavy side wall contruction, and they hold up to a trunk full of batteries alot better than the originals ever did.


That may be so, but the over squared look of the new tires takes away from the look. I hope they make them some day to the OG specs.


----------



## lone star

I like the squared look, makes them look crisp. Like a body line shooting down a 62. Im goba get some soon for some nos wheels i have


----------



## MR.59

RobLBC said:


> That may be so, but the over squared look of the new tires takes away from the look. I hope they make them some day to the OG specs.





lone star said:


> I like the squared look, makes them look crisp. Like a body line shooting down a 62. Im goba get some soon for some nos wheels i have


LBC
with all the NEW ENGINEERING that went into the new tires, you will see the improvments they made only to make a better tire. they only increased the performance, and the safty on the tires. the original tires were never suppose to hold up the load of a full size passenger car, but they did it for many years, now take that tire, and UPGRADE it to be a BRAND NEW TIRE. that`s what i want under my car.

yes Ken, they do look crisp, i have owned a couple dozen new old stock 5.20`S tires, and sold all of them off, and when these hit, i knew i made the right choice.


----------



## CustomMachines

finally arrived


----------



## JustCruisin

That's beautiful..:nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CustomMachines said:


> finally arrived


Holly shat those are som clean ass Dzzz


----------



## rIdaho

Cleeeeeeean wheel/tire combo right there. Everything about that pic looks nice.


----------



## ABRAXASS

CustomMachines said:


> finally arrived


Oooohhh Sheiyaaat........


----------



## Premium Sportway

drasticbean said:


> from the super show
> very cool guys


Hey Drastic, :wave:

Nice meeting you at the show.


----------



## 817.TX.

Premium Sportway said:


> pm sent. Their were some bad tires in that first batch from last year that started cracking.


 Mine are still new in the wrapper!! How long does the warranty last? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

RobLBC said:


> That may be so, but the over squared look of the new tires takes away from the look. I hope they make them some day to the OG specs.


We debated the shoulder area for quite a while. Everybody wanted the tread area to be flat like the OG 5.20's and stay flat as best as possible as the tire wore down. The flat tread area was always a huge draw to the Premium Sportway 5.20's. 

There were some issues with the OG 5.20's style shoulder design in regards to using them on lowriders. With no extension or more than normal extension of the upper A-arms the shoulder area on the OG 5.20's (either outside or inside depending on your setup) would round off relatively quick and the more deep cut zig zag pattern right below the tread area on the sidewall would sometimes chunk off, since the deeper side zig zag cuts left a relatively thin layer of floating tread rubber on the very ends of the tread width. 

Factoring in the fact that more cars today have more than normal extended A-arms which always wears out tires on the edge faster, which then people complain about, we had the option and ability to square up the shoulder and add just a little more rubber on the tread edges to help this issue. At the same time eliminating any chunking issue and keeping the tread area flatter longer. 

The shoulder area was the only part of the tire that we decided to make a change to and deviate from the OG 5.20's design. We felt that the advantages outweighed the slight difference in appearance. All feedback has been positive to how they perform compared to the OG's for the above mentioned issues with lowriders. Honestly most people don't even notice we changed anything. Only very astute observers even notice. And we tell people all the time that we changed the shoulder area and why. 

As stated when we started this project to bring these tires back, we did a lot of research (and still are researching) along with feedback from current and retired tire engineers on ways to make the tires better and more suited to our needs, but still keep the look that made them so legendary in lowriding over the decades.


----------



## Premium Sportway

CustomMachines said:


> finally arrived


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

817.TX. said:


> Mine are still new in the wrapper!! How long does the warranty last? :dunno: :nicoderm:


If yours do it, just let us know and we will replace them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

The long awaited Wide Whitewall versions of our tires are now In Stock and ready to go!


----------



## pesco 64

CustomMachines said:


> finally arrived


:wow: dayum,,,


----------



## 817.TX.

Premium Sportway said:


> If yours do it, just let us know and we will replace them.


:worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## funky 69

any pictures of skinny and fat wwI wana see how much of a difrence there is


----------



## Lokito63

Let us see the fat white wall


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Yeah what they said


----------



## Premium Sportway

funky 69 said:


> any pictures of skinny and fat wwI wana see how much of a difrence there is





Lokito63 said:


> Let us see the fat white wall





ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Yeah what they said



All the pics on this thread so far are of the skinny whitewall. Don't have a pic of the skinny and wide side by side at the moment. 

Here is a pic of the WW on a tester rim. It's the only pic I have handy at the moment.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin: 

:nicoderm: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

*We will be at the La Gente show this weekend October 18th selling tires. *


----------



## JustCruisin

I really wanted to see these tires in person, but I couldn't find your booth at the Super Show..


----------



## Philip75

GOT MY TIRES IN TODAY CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON :bowrofl::roflmao::roflmao::yes:


----------



## Premium Sportway

JustCruisin said:


> I really wanted to see these tires in person, but I couldn't find your booth at the Super Show..


Surprising...Our booth was on the front row their in front of the building entrance.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Philip75 said:


> GOT MY TIRES IN TODAY CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON :bowrofl::roflmao::roflmao::yes:


Cool post pics. Everybody would like to see pics of the WW on customer cars and wheels.


----------



## JustCruisin

Premium Sportway said:


> Surprising...Our booth was on the front row their in front of the building entrance.


Maybe I was overwhelmed, it was my first super show.. I even forgot to get a Super show t-shirt!
I did see a big stack of 13" 5.20s inside next to one of the showcars, so I knew you guys were there..
Still, I am going to order a set this winter.. Skinny or fat


----------



## Premium Sportway

JustCruisin said:


> Maybe I was overwhelmed, it was my first super show.. I even forgot to get a Super show t-shirt!
> I did see a big stack of 13" 5.20s inside next to one of the showcars, so I knew you guys were there..
> Still, I am going to order a set this winter.. Skinny or fat


uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> The long awaited Wide Whitewall versions of our tires are now In Stock and ready to go!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

CustomMachines said:


> finally arrived


:thumbsup:


----------



## Philip75

AS SOON AS I PUT THEM ON I WILL POST PPICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

The Wide Whitewalls are the same price as the Skinny Whitewalls. $610.00 for a set with Free Shipping to anywhere in the contiguous USA. (CA residents must add sales tax).

Been getting a lot of people wanting to know if the price on the WW was different. Hopefully this clears it up for everyone.


----------



## rolling deep

I tried to order a set. on the website
And there's no way to check out . And no 
Number to call or anything. Its says there 
available But noway to get them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

rolling deep said:


> I tried to order a set. on the website
> And there's no way to check out . And no
> Number to call or anything. Its says there
> available But noway to get them.


Hi,

I'm guessing you were the guy who emailed us. We sent you a reply a little bit ago. 

We checked and not sure why you were having a problem ordering on our website. Everything seems to be working fine. 

Anyway we can be reached at (916) 520-8473


----------



## brn2ridelo

Has anyone posted a youtube video on these new 5.20s everyday street use cruising, hopping, pothole swerving
just curious to know


----------



## TopDogg

http://youtu.be/yBl0Rf_aGes


----------



## sdropnem

uffin: video, long as hell


----------



## Inked1

I drive my 56 everywhere and haven't had one problem, they still look brand new. I bought quiet a few sets thinking they would ware down quick, but so far they over exceeded what I thought they would do. I personally think they will out last any radial on the market, great job Premium Sportway. Iam waiting to see how they do after I cut my ride this winter with an inch extension. But for now nothing but good things to say.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Will be ordering up some 13" Zues wheels soon, looking to wrap them in something legit. How do these 520's handle on G-bodies. They would be going on an 85 Cutty that will be 3 pumped in the near future. The car is not a daily driver...just a weekend cruiser. Will they flat spot easy from sitting for 7-10 days at a time without driving? Lastly how do they hold up to three-wheeling?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Inked1 said:


> I drive my 56 everywhere and haven't had one problem, they still look brand new. I bought quiet a few sets thinking they would ware down quick, but so far they over exceeded what I thought they would do. I personally think they will out last any radial on the market, great job Premium Sportway. Iam waiting to see how they do after I cut my ride this winter with an inch extension. But for now nothing but good things to say.



We knew how fast the OG 5.20's burned up, so that's why we put a harder and longer lasting tread compound on our 5.20's. Good to hear yours are still doing great. 

As you know they will wear out a little faster on the outside edge once you add the extension, but as we have mentioned on here before the change we made to the shoulder area to square it up and pack it with rubber to help with the extended A-arm issue should impress too. 

Great Feedback. Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Rick Dizzle said:


> Will be ordering up some 13" Zues wheels soon, looking to wrap them in something legit. How do these 520's handle on G-bodies. They would be going on an 85 Cutty that will be 3 pumped in the near future. The car is not a daily driver...just a weekend cruiser. Will they flat spot easy from sitting for 7-10 days at a time without driving? Lastly how do they hold up to three-wheeling?


They will flatspot, no way around it. All bias ply tires do that. You can three-wheel on them too. Feedback on that has been good, guys like that the sidewalls don't get all scraped up like radials do since the bulge on bias ply tires is up higher closer to the rim (proper air pressure being important here). I can only comment on cars three wheeling with like 8"-12" strokes in the rear. Some guys are rolling like 20" in the rear, that amount of cantilever along with how much weight you got in the trunk may scrape up the sidewalls, but not sure without any feedback with a car rolling huge strokes and three wheeling our tires that I can remember off hand.


----------



## funky 69

U probably mentioned this already but how much air does the tire need if it's a 14 inch?


----------



## Premium Sportway

funky 69 said:


> U probably mentioned this already but how much air does the tire need if it's a 14 inch?


Our tires are max rated for 50 psi (both the 13's and 14's). At 50 psi you get the max rated load capacity which for our 5.20-14 is 1,200 lbs.


----------



## lowc

THESE ARE FROM THE FIRST BATCH YOU GUYS MADE AND STILL LOOK BETTER THAN EVER !


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowc said:


> View attachment 1466146
> 
> THESE ARE FROM THE FIRST BATCH YOU GUYS MADE AND STILL LOOK BETTER THAN EVER !


NICE!!! :h5:


----------



## BIG RED

lowc said:


> View attachment 1466146
> 
> THESE ARE FROM THE FIRST BATCH YOU GUYS MADE AND STILL LOOK BETTER THAN EVER !


Looks good. You got 50 psi in them?


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Looks good. You got 50 psi in them?


X2


----------



## CadillacTom

Great looking tires.


----------



## chevy_sled

I'm interested in 14 thin white.... Do you guys ever take them to swat meets? I'm located in Pomona ca and trying to save a little on shipping.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Looks good. You got 50 psi in them?





MR.59 said:


> X2


X3

Good catch guys. It does look like he is running them low.


----------



## Premium Sportway

CadillacTom said:


> Great looking tires.


Thanks.


----------



## Premium Sportway

chevy_sled said:


> I'm interested in 14 thin white.... Do you guys ever take them to swat meets? I'm located in Pomona ca and trying to save a little on shipping.


We plan to. We keep missing Pomona, since there's always a lowrider show around the same dates, or we were out of stock of tires to sell.

I believe there is a Pomona in December that we should be able to hit, cause there aren't any big shows around the same time.


----------



## chevy_sled

Premium Sportway said:


> We plan to. We keep missing Pomona, since there's always a lowrider show around the same dates, or we were out of stock of tires to sell.
> 
> I believe there is a Pomona in December that we should be able to hit, cause there aren't any big shows around the same time.
> 
> December would be perfect... Hope to see you there.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> We plan to. We keep missing Pomona, since there's always a lowrider show around the same dates, or we were out of stock of tires to sell.
> 
> I believe there is a Pomona in December that we should be able to hit, cause there aren't any big shows around the same time.


 THAT WOULD BE REAL GOOD FOR ME. MY IDEA OF GETTING TIRES WHILE I GO VIST MY YOUNGEST SON AT SB.U. ISNT WORKING OUT. THINK HE DOESNT WANT HIS MOM TO KNOW THEY GOT A KEG IN THE LIVING ROOM:run::420:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> We plan to. We keep missing Pomona, since there's always a lowrider show around the same dates, or we were out of stock of tires to sell.
> 
> I believe there is a Pomona in December that we should be able to hit, cause there aren't any big shows around the same time.



Hi. Can you post up the exact date and time frame when you guys will be out in the Pomona swat meet? Thanks


----------



## asmith92506

Hi. Can you post up the date and time frame when you guys will be at the Pomona swat meet? thanks


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> THAT WOULD BE REAL GOOD FOR ME. MY IDEA OF GETTING TIRES WHILE I GO VIST MY YOUNGEST SON AT SB.U. ISNT WORKING OUT. THINK HE DOESNT WANT HIS MOM TO KNOW THEY GOT A KEG IN THE LIVING ROOM:run::420:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Hi. Can you post up the exact date and time frame when you guys will be out in the Pomona swat meet? Thanks


Next Pomona is December 7th. We don't have any idea what hours we will be there if that is what you mean, at the present time. 

We are too busy getting everything ready to go to the Odessa, TX show next week.


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> Next Pomona is December 7th. We don't have any idea what hours we will be there if that is what you mean, at the present time.
> 
> We are too busy getting everything ready to go to the Odessa, TX show next week.


Ok great. Thanks a lot for getting back. Once you know what time frame you will be out there on Dec 7th just drop me a line. Good luck in TX


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Ok great. Thanks a lot for getting back. Once you know what time frame you will be out there on Dec 7th just drop me a line. Good luck in TX


Ok, will make note and try to remember to let you know the hours.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Wednesday November 19th is the last day we will be shipping out orders until we resume shipping the week of Dec 1st. 

So if you want or need tires before early December please place your order before Midnight Tuesday November 18th. 

Thanks,

Premium Sportway


----------



## del toro

HOW SURE ARE U GUYS THAT U WILL BE MAKING POMONA DEC. 7?


----------



## Premium Sportway

del toro said:


> HOW SURE ARE U GUYS THAT U WILL BE MAKING POMONA DEC. 7?


We will be there. We will be there Saturday to setup and on Sunday when it is open to the public.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Anyway u can post a side byside pic..of skinny and fat white wall
thanks..going on my 63..With og..restored 45 spoke tru= spokes


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Anyway u can post a side byside pic..of skinny and fat white wall
thanks..going on my 63..With og..restored 45 spoke tru= spokes


----------



## Premium Sportway

PURA SANGRE said:


> Anyway u can post a side byside pic..of skinny and fat white wall
> thanks..going on my 63..With og..restored 45 spoke tru= spokes


Here's a pic we took of them side by side at the Odessa, TX show. Still has the blue coating on the wide whitewall but should give you a good idea of the difference.


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## PURA SANGRE

Thanks bro..Both look badass..hard decision..


----------



## PURA SANGRE




----------



## Premium Sportway

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 1498209
> View attachment 1498209


Clean Ride! Tru's are nice.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Thanks I don't kno how to make the pics here big...I will contact u soon on my new 520s..!


----------



## Premium Sportway

PURA SANGRE said:


> Thanks I don't kno how to make the pics here big...I will contact u soon on my new 520s..!


We don't know how to make the pics full size either, lol. I think it can be done if you use photobucket or tinypic etc... and paste the code, but that's more of a hassle.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> We will be there. We will be there Saturday to setup and on Sunday when it is open to the public.


 Jason
nice seeing you out at POMONA swapmeet!
you guys sold out quick!
big interest in the tires!!


----------



## Heath V

Premium Sportway said:


> We don't know how to make the pics full size either, lol. I think it can be done if you use photobucket or tinypic etc... and paste the code, but that's more of a hassle.


Get the photobucket app on your phone, it's super easy!


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## picturemerollin123

TopDogg said:


> http://youtu.be/yBl0Rf_aGes


Bad Ass video Top Dog! :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> Jason
> nice seeing you out at POMONA swapmeet!
> you guys sold out quick!
> big interest in the tires!!


Nice seeing you too! Sorry we screwed up and didn't bring enough 14's. We could have sold at least 5 more sets of 'em if we had brought them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Heath V said:


> Get the photobucket app on your phone, it's super easy!


Is that the trick?


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Nice seeing you too! Sorry we screwed up and didn't bring enough 14's. We could have sold at least 5 more sets of 'em if we had brought them.


im in no rush
there is always next time,,,,,,,
now you know the demand is high at that swapmeet!
also love the HATS, AND T SHIRTS!! at least i got a shirt:h5:


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Is that the trick?


It is. Photobucket is free and easy to use and there is no size bullshit.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

BIG LOUU said:


>


 thanks bro.


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> im in no rush
> there is always next time,,,,,,,
> now you know the demand is high at that swapmeet!
> also love the HATS, AND T SHIRTS!! at least i got a shirt:h5:



We figured it might be but we didn't have a trailer, so we had to go light. Can't wait to finally have our own trailer next year so we can be better prepared.


----------



## asmith92506

Hi
From what I know is that your current load cap @ 50 PSI for the 13" is 1070 per tire and on the 14" @ 50 PSI is 1200 per tire. Will you guys make 13" and 14" tires that will hold more lb's?
Thank you


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Hi
> From what I know is that your current load cap @ 50 PSI for the 13" is 1070 per tire and on the 14" @ 50 PSI is 1200 per tire. Will you guys make 13" and 14" tires that will hold more lb's?
> Thank you


Presently no plans to go any higher. Going higher means even thicker sidewalls and possibly more plies, along with even higher air pressure and a lower speed rating. Thicker sidewalls means mounting them on 7" wide rims will be even harder and possibly almost impossible, not to mention thicker sidewalls and plies means more heat buildup and retention. We get some complaints about 50 psi being to hard for some guys so going even higher would be harder riding. 

It's all a delicate balancing act, if you add something here, you have to take away something there. Add in the fact that we are putting these small tires on full size cars and everything is on a fine line already.


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> Presently no plans to go any higher. Going higher means even thicker sidewalls and possibly more plies, along with even higher air pressure and a lower speed rating. Thicker sidewalls means mounting them on 7" wide rims will be even harder and possibly almost impossible, not to mention thicker sidewalls and plies means more heat buildup and retention. We get some complaints about 50 psi being to hard for some guys so going even higher would be harder riding.
> 
> It's all a delicate balancing act, if you add something here, you have to take away something there. Add in the fact that we are putting these small tires on full size cars and everything is on a fine line already.



I see. Well you guys are the pros at this and I personally don't know much about tires and how the whole thing works.Thanks for taking the time to explain things out.I asked because as you said ,you got to do the math right.I am a big fan of 13" rims and I own a wagon but when you look at the weight of the car and the hydrologic batteries, I ask my self how much 13's tires would be able to hold up. At the same time I don't want to have only 4 batteries because as you know the car will move up and down real slow.I also don't like the look that it gives off when you have 14's in the back and 13's in the front, to me that a total turn off. Now I can go with 14's all the way around and end up with 6-8 batteries or even more but then to me 14's on a wagon takes away the lowrider look. Then I got also a G body that 14's will look even worst than on a wagon but again going with 13's will limit my batteries count. Dissections ,dissections , dissections.


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> I see. Well you guys are the pros at this and I personally don't know much about tires and how the whole thing works.Thanks for taking the time to explain things out.I asked because as you said ,you got to do the math right.I am a big fan of 13" rims and I own a wagon but when you look at the weight of the car and the hydrologic batteries, I ask my self how much 13's tires would be able to hold up. At the same time I don't want to have only 4 batteries because as you know the car will move up and down real slow.I also don't like the look that it gives off when you have 14's in the back and 13's in the front, to me that a total turn off. Now I can go with 14's all the way around and end up with 6-8 batteries or even more but then to me 14's on a wagon takes away the lowrider look. Then I got also a G body that 14's will look even worst than on a wagon but again going with 13's will limit my batteries count. Dissections ,dissections , dissections.


Never seen a lowrider with 14's in the rear and 13's in the front. Do people do that? I know with skirts guys run skinnier rims in the rear but not a different rim and tire size all together.

Fact is, every tire size that is traditionally used in lowriding is being overloaded on these big ass cars. Our tires are the only ones that have ever been built for lowriders. We engineered them that way, and even still due to their size and the laws of physics and how we stretch these tires onto wide rims, they still aren't perfect and never will be. The specs for the popular radial sizes should tell you something. For 155/80/13's they are rated for a Max Load of around 959 lbs. 175/70/14's for around 1,102 lbs. 175/75/14's for around 1,168 lbs. Then the bigger 185/70/14's for around 1,201 lbs and 185/75/14's for around 1,290 lbs. There can be some variance on weights due to the actual dimensions of each manufacturers tire, but these are the standardized Max Loads for tires of each given size. 

Full size cars on 13" and 14" rims with the skinniest tires stretched onto them is the lowrider look that everyone including us loves. Guys figured that out a long time ago. If everybody wanted to ride on big balloon tires they would be much safer, but your car would look like shit! Lol... You would need to be running radials in like the 195 + range or bias ply tires in the 8.50 + range at minimum to be in the correct weight range for a lowrider with even an average setup due to all the extra weight.


----------



## asmith92506

Premium Sportway said:


> Never seen a lowrider with 14's in the rear and 13's in the front. Do people do that? I know with skirts guys run skinnier rims in the rear but not a different rim and tire size all together.
> 
> Fact is, every tire size that is traditionally used in lowriding is being overloaded on these big ass cars. Our tires are the only ones that have ever been built for lowriders. We engineered them that way, and even still due to their size and the laws of physics and how we stretch these tires onto wide rims, they still aren't perfect and never will be. The specs for the popular radial sizes should tell you something. For 155/80/13's they are rated for a Max Load of around 959 lbs. 175/70/14's for around 1,102 lbs. 175/75/14's for around 1,168 lbs. Then the bigger 185/70/14's for around 1,201 lbs and 185/75/14's for around 1,290 lbs. There can be some variance on weights due to the actual dimensions of each manufacturers tire, but these are the standardized Max Loads for tires of each given size.
> 
> Full size cars on 13" and 14" rims with the skinniest tires stretched onto them is the lowrider look that everyone including us loves. Guys figured that out a long time ago. If everybody wanted to ride on big balloon tires they would be much safer, but your car would look like shit! Lol... You would need to be running radials in like the 195 + range or bias ply tires in the 8.50 + range at minimum to be in the correct weight range for a lowrider with even an average setup due to all the extra weight.


Hi. Thanks a lot for your feedback. Most cars who run 14's in the back and 13's in the front they put the skirts on thus one cant tell its a 14" rim and believe me there are plenty of them out there. I also have seen some who don't put a skirt on coz they don't really care about this matter . It all comes down to how you want your car to appear and your taste .Don't get me wrong, its not a crime or a bad thing to have different rim size or what ever the case is. Its simply they have lots of weight in the trunk that a 13" rim cant support /with hold the weight thus they go with 14" rim to take care of the weight issue, which is totally understandable . I am just speaking about my self that I don't like the look. Its a free world and anyone can do whatever they wish.
Thank you.


----------



## funky 69

Bunch of rookie shops in Orange county can't mount 520s to save there lives


----------



## MR.59

funky 69 said:


> Bunch of rookie shops in Orange county can't mount 520s to save there lives


need to find a spot in Orange County Ca ?


----------



## funky 69

Yeah


----------



## Premium Sportway

asmith92506 said:


> Hi. Thanks a lot for your feedback. Most cars who run 14's in the back and 13's in the front they put the skirts on thus one cant tell its a 14" rim and believe me there are plenty of them out there. I also have seen some who don't put a skirt on coz they don't really care about this matter . It all comes down to how you want your car to appear and your taste .Don't get me wrong, its not a crime or a bad thing to have different rim size or what ever the case is. Its simply they have lots of weight in the trunk that a 13" rim cant support /with hold the weight thus they go with 14" rim to take care of the weight issue, which is totally understandable . I am just speaking about my self that I don't like the look. Its a free world and anyone can do whatever they wish.
> Thank you.


Hey thanks for the info. I can't recall ever seeing a lowrider with 2 different size rims and tires on it in front and back. Maybe I just never noticed like you said. That old saying you learn something new everyday still applies!


----------



## Premium Sportway

funky 69 said:


> Bunch of rookie shops in Orange county can't mount 520s to save there lives


:facepalm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

We know it's late but MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS to everyone and their families.


----------



## del toro

Premium Sportway said:


> We know it's late but MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS to everyone and their families.


THE SAME TO U GUYS N UR FAMILIES, SEE U GUYS @ SANTA FE DAM


----------



## Premium Sportway

del toro said:


> THE SAME TO U GUYS N UR FAMILIES, SEE U GUYS @ SANTA FE DAM


Yes sir! Here's to another great show to start the New Year!


----------



## Premium Sportway

*We will be at the Majestics New Years Day Picnic selling tires and apparel. *


----------



## MR.59

funky 69 said:


> Yeah


janets tire shop on westminster blvd. ill get the number.
if you know the area it`s accross from westminster high school, it`s a house with a gaint tire out front
not a classy place, just a mexiCAN running the show


----------



## del toro

Premium Sportway said:


> *We will be at the Majestics New Years Day Picnic selling tires and apparel. *


TTT!


----------



## laylo67

funky 69 said:


> Bunch of rookie shops in Orange county can't mount 520s to save there lives


LOL post a pic of ur 520s whn u get thm on little homie


----------



## del toro




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

What's good fellas? Just wanted to roll through and post up the poster I made for a little christmas gift I gave out to a few friends. uffin:


----------



## del toro

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> What's good fellas? Just wanted to roll through and post up the poster I made for a little christmas gift I gave out to a few friends. uffin:


NICE!


----------



## del toro

YOU GUYS GONNA BE @ POMONA THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## martin1979mc

I finally mounted my 5.20s on my rebuilt roadstars thanks guy they look great


----------



## Tami at Zeus

funky 69 said:


> Bunch of rookie shops in Orange county can't mount 520s to save there lives


AGREED !!!!!!!!!!

BELIEVE IT OR NOT; PEP BOYS in ORANGE @ CHAPMAN & FELDNER >>>>> SEE JUNIOR ONLY (he is off on Mon and Thursday)


----------



## Tami at Zeus

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> What's good fellas? Just wanted to roll through and post up the poster I made for a little christmas gift I gave out to a few friends. uffin:


" I LOVE IT "- WHAT A GOOD IDEA AND COOL GIFT THAT MADE !!!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

martin1979mc said:


> View attachment 1539929
> View attachment 1539945
> I finally mounted my 5.20s on my rebuilt roadstars thanks guy they look great


Dam them are nice who rebuilt em


----------



## martin1979mc

Zeus did I went where you told me too ☺


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

martin1979mc said:


> Zeus did I went where you told me too ☺


Right on brother they look very nice!!


----------



## johnnie65

Can't go wrong with 5.20's


----------



## martin1979mc

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Right on brother they look very nice!!


thanks they came out good have another set I'm sending them soon


----------



## Tami at Zeus

martin1979mc said:


> Zeus did I went where you told me too ☺


THANKS ROADSTAR ROBINSON FOR THE REFERRAL !!!!!!!!!!! 

THANKS MARTIN FOR LETTING US REFURBISH YOUR "STARS" and it was great meeting you & hanging with your crew in VEGAS !!!!

LOVE THOSE "PREMIUM SPORTWAYS"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martin1979mc

Tami said:


> THANKS ROADSTAR ROBINSON FOR THE REFERRAL !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANKS MARTIN FOR LETTING US REFURBISH YOUR "STARS" and it was great meeting you & hanging with your crew in VEGAS !!!!
> 
> LOVE THOSE "PREMIUM SPORTWAYS"!!!!!!!!!!


 same here and thanks for the good work and for takin them to Vegas for me hope to see you'll soon again


----------



## Premium Sportway

del toro said:


>


Lookin Good!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> What's good fellas? Just wanted to roll through and post up the poster I made for a little christmas gift I gave out to a few friends. uffin:


That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Premium Sportway

del toro said:


> YOU GUYS GONNA BE @ POMONA THIS WEEKEND?


Already responded to your PM but for everybody else NO. We won't be hitting up any shows or events until probably late February or March at the earliest.


----------



## Premium Sportway

martin1979mc said:


> View attachment 1539929
> View attachment 1539945
> I finally mounted my 5.20s on my rebuilt roadstars thanks guy they look great


Awwww Yeah! :boink:


----------



## Premium Sportway

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1540553
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1540561
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with 5.20's


Beautiful and hella Clean 65.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Thanks for the pics guys, nice to see some more posting again. This site ain't what she used to be. :tears: Still waiting for some of these wide white guys to post pics. Everybody seems to be keeping them under wraps for the new show season. Seen some pics and they look pretty tight, but nobody so far will allow us to post anything.


----------



## CadillacTom

Seems like everyone is on Instagram now. Do you have an account there?


----------



## Premium Sportway

CadillacTom said:


> Seems like everyone is on Instagram now. Do you have an account there?


I think so, Jason handles the Facebook and stuff like that as I never got into those social networking sites. I'll have to ask him.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Yeah there's an Instagram account


----------



## funky 69

I have a 520 14 skinny white wall that I bought off u guys a couple months ago and I noticed today that on one of the tires above the white wall it's getting like a blister type of bubble do u guys warranty that??


----------



## RobLBC

funky 69 said:


> I have a 520 14 skinny white wall that I bought off u guys a couple months ago and I noticed today that on one of the tires above the white wall it's getting like a blister type of bubble do u guys warranty that??


Post pics


----------



## Premium Sportway

funky 69 said:


> I have a 520 14 skinny white wall that I bought off u guys a couple months ago and I noticed today that on one of the tires above the white wall it's getting like a blister type of bubble do u guys warranty that??


Can you send us some pics and your info to [email protected] There's always a chance of a defective tire.


----------



## Sin Sixty

I have some decent miles on these now and they are bad ass. A little lumpy with the flat spots until they warm up but all in they kick ass Thank you!!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Sin Sixty said:


> I have some decent miles on these now and they are bad ass. A little lumpy with the flat spots until they warm up but all in they kick ass Thank you!!!!


Cool. Yeah the flatspots suck, but no way around it unfortunately with bias ply tires. The look of a bias ply however just can't be beat. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## del toro

YOU GONNA BE @ POMONA MARCH 1st ?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

ttt


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Cool. Yeah the flatspots suck, but no way around it unfortunately with bias ply tires. The look of a bias ply however just can't be beat.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


x2??


----------



## funky 69

You guys have some of the best customer service I have ever delt with thanks for the service premium sport !


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

funky 69 said:


> You guys have some of the best customer service I have ever delt with thanks for the service premium sport !


X2 uffin:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

Jason Enjoy your New Shoes for your Deuce!

Original 72 Spokes Cross-Lace Campbell Wire 
Wheels are Going to look Bad Ass with Premium 
SportWays


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## lone one

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Jason Enjoy your New Shoes for your Deuce!
> 
> Original 72 Spokes Cross-Lace Campbell Wire
> Wheels are Going to look Bad Ass with Premium
> SportWays


them look real nice!


----------



## del toro

POMONA MARCH 1ST?


----------



## silly

I notice something good on my tires today . I'm running nitrogen on my 520s, I had 40 psi on them and still felt the bumps for a block or two . I put more nitrogen to 45 psi and it went away with out feeling the bumps on my tires .


----------



## sdropnem

Nitrogen


----------



## rsanchez26

Who's got best price on new 5.20 s


----------



## Philip75

go to the web site


----------



## MR.59

rsanchez26 said:


> Who's got best LOOK on new 5.20 s


FIXED:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

del toro said:


> POMONA MARCH 1ST?


X2


----------



## del toro

MR.59 said:


> X2


NO POMONA HOMIE BEEN CHECKING UP WITH ONE OF THE GUY'S THEIR BUSY GETTING BIGGER WAREHOUSE N GETTING STUFF TOGETHER FOR SHOWS ?


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## MR.59

del toro said:


> NO POMONA HOMIE BEEN CHECKING UP WITH ONE OF THE GUY'S THEIR BUSY GETTING BIGGER WAREHOUSE N GETTING STUFF TOGETHER FOR SHOWS 


Just checking, if they wanna bring a smaller trailer i got space on the 1st row on chevy row


----------



## del toro

MR.59 said:


> Just checking, if they wanna bring a smaller trailer i got space on the 1st row on chevy row


E-MAIL THEM SEE WHAT THEY SAY


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ My trokita. New 5.20s and rebuilt Trus. Thanks Johnnie


----------



## 480impala

What air pressure should be used with tubes in 520s


----------



## del toro

480impala said:


> What air pressure should be used with tubes in 520s


50 psi


----------



## Premium Sportway

funky 69 said:


> You guys have some of the best customer service I have ever delt with thanks for the service premium sport !


Hey Thanks!!! Also it's PREMIUM SPORTWAY not premium sport. :twak: Sorry, just had to to do it.


----------



## Premium Sportway

del toro said:


> POMONA MARCH 1ST?


Sorry no... have a business trip and work sucking up all our time right now. We are hoping to hit the Pomona on April 16th (I think that is the date). Before that we should be at the Arizona show March 28th.


----------



## Premium Sportway

silly said:


> I notice something good on my tires today . I'm running nitrogen on my 520s, I had 40 psi on them and still felt the bumps for a block or two . I put more nitrogen to 45 psi and it went away with out feeling the bumps on my tires .


The 40 psi you had them at was too low anyway. Our tires were made to run 50 psi which is where you should be at. We still notice some guys running too low of air pressure, which is not a good thing. These are a higher air pressure tire than the OG 5.20's so running them at air pressures like people did on the OG ones could cause problems.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 1571658


Nice Pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> Just checking, if they wanna bring a smaller trailer i got space on the 1st row on chevy row


Hi :wave:. Can't make the March 1st show, we will be gone finally being able to go pick up our trailer after having to work which delayed picking it up at the beginning of the month. Hoping to hit up the April show. Don't know what we will do yet, this trailer we are getting is big. We may have to bring a smaller trailer to some shows/events or setup a popup tent and dolly everything over since apparently some shows won't even allow it in.


----------



## Premium Sportway

480impala said:


> What air pressure should be used with tubes in 520s





del toro said:


> 50 psi


Like he said ^^^^ 50 psi. 

You don't need tubes but if you want to run them then you just need to be sure they can handle 50 psi. Our tires are made to run 50 psi so that's what you would run tubes at if you plan on using them.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Also is their a GARY from like Fresno on here?? He sent us an email through our website and mentioned he was a member of layitlow but the email address he gave doesn't work and keeps saying that no such email address exists. Maybe you just typed it in wrong? :dunno: 

If you see this Gary then you can either email us again at [email protected] with the corrected email address or another one you may have, or leave us a number we can call you at. Or you can call us at (916) 520-8473.


----------



## MI 71




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Do you sell tubes as well?


----------



## MIJO65

so does anyone use these on a daily driver? if so what you think about the drive? i know they look but how do they feel?


----------



## johnnie65

Have the 5.20 13's come in yet?


----------



## 46'Areosedan

johnnie65 said:


> Have the 5.20 13's come in yet?


They got a shipping container full last Thursday, both skinny and wide whites 13's and 14's


----------



## DUKE

MI 71 said:


>


Man that looks great


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> They got a shipping container full last Thursday, both skinny and wide whites 13's and 14's


need me some 14`s


----------



## AGCutty

My Zeus "Baby Rays" on 5.20s


----------



## bodyman1979

^^^^^ that's so clean!^^^^^^


----------



## 73loukat

MI 71 said:


>


chingon:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro

TTT!


----------



## chapsss88

Will u guys be at the azalia car show in Whittier?? March 22 2015


----------



## sdropnem

AGCutty said:


> My Zeus "Baby Rays" on 5.20s


Muy bien


----------



## Premium Sportway

MIJO65 said:


> so does anyone use these on a daily driver? if so what you think about the drive? i know they look but how do they feel?


I run 14's on my 58, and its one of my daily drivers. They work great, and I havent had any problems. Make sure you run them at 50 psi cold though.

-jason


----------



## MR.59

chapsss88 said:


> Will u guys be at the azalia car show in Whittier?? March 22 2015


x2?


----------



## BIGJ77MC

I have a few sets of unmounted 520s i got from you. What is the proper way to store them? On their side or standing up?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

chapsss88 said:


> Will u guys be at the azalia car show in Whittier?? March 22 2015


The Azalea Car Show Is Not In Whittier Its In South Gate..:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

BIGJ77MC said:


> I have a few sets of unmounted 520s i got from you. What is the proper way to store them? On their side or standing up?


Hello!!!! does anyone come on here anymore?


----------



## MR.59

BIGJ77MC said:


> Hello!!!! does anyone come on here anymore?[/QUOT
> i stack mine flat


----------



## BIGJ77MC

MR.59 said:


> BIGJ77MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!!!! does anyone come on here anymore?[/QUOT
> i stack mine flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Mr.59 cant believe how dead layitlow is now
Click to expand...


----------



## 817.TX.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/233975-tires.html :nicoderm:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## MR.59

BIGJ77MC said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Mr.59 cant believe how dead layitlow is now
> 
> 
> 
> she on life support :angel:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGJ77MC

MR.59 said:


> BIGJ77MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> she on life support :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and no sign of life....
Click to expand...


----------



## del toro

520s TTT!


----------



## DIRT_BAG

BIGJ77MC said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and no sign of life....
> 
> 
> 
> Flatlined....
Click to expand...


----------



## del toro

SUP PREMIUM SPORTWAY! ARE U GUYS GONNA BE @ POMONA THIS COMING MONTH? I BELIEVE IT'S APRIL 19


----------



## JG64

Are these on back order? Looking to get a set but don't want to wait 1-1/2 months to get them...


----------



## MR.59

JG64 said:


> Are these on back order? Looking to get a set but don't want to wait 1-1/2 months to get them...


check out the website and see if your tires are in stock


----------



## del toro




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Superior wire wheel on 520s


----------



## sg226




----------



## Tami at Zeus

"PREMIUM SPORTWAY" is already on the road, WE WILL BOTH BE AT THE "BUDWEISER" LOWRIDER SHOW In MERCED CALIF at the

MERCED COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS on SUNDAY APRIL 19th..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65

This show is going to be a good one


----------



## manu samoa

Are mounted 5.20 -13s taller, shorter or the same height as 155 80 13 radials?


----------



## MinieMe209

manu samoa said:


> Are mounted 5.20 -13s taller, shorter or the same height as 155 80 13 radials?


Depends on the type of engine coolant you use and how often you change the air in your tires.


----------



## manu samoa

MinieMe209 said:


> Depends on the type of engine coolant you use and how often you change the air in your tires.


Lol well my raghouse has the 06 frame swap and I have rare gm cigarette lighter delete package so this is why i need to know...
I actually just checked the website thanks Minnie Mouse


----------



## MinieMe209

manu samoa said:


> Lol well my raghouse has the 06 frame swap and *I have rare gm cigarette lighter delete package *so this is why i need to know...
> I actually just checked the website thanks Minnie Mouse


:shocked:


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> :shocked:


Ummmm, are you waiting for someone ? :scrutinize:


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> Ummmm, are you waiting for someone ? :scrutinize:


I'm waiting for me boss to call to see if there's work tomorrow :rimshot:


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Is there any issues with 520's being parked on gravel for several days at a time? I know they flat spot and in this AZ heat they are back round in like 30 seconds....but would the big gravel from a driveway cause any issues to the tires? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Rick Dizzle said:


> Is there any issues with 520's being parked on gravel for several days at a time? I know they flat spot and in this AZ heat they are back round in like 30 seconds....but would the big gravel from a driveway cause any issues to the tires? Thanks in advance.


Anyone? :dunno:


----------



## del toro

The only thing i can think that can happen is that the tires would take the shape of the gravel instead of just a flat spot ,cut some good size squares out of plywood n park it on there i think that would work


----------



## MinieMe209

Gravel=Rocks on top of dirt, move the rocks befoe you park and you'll be good.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

5.20 today. Hope y'all keepin these wheels rollin' fellas uffin:


----------



## del toro




----------



## sdropnem

*Happy 5-20 *:biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa

I noticed today you're out of stock of skinny 13s ... Any eta for the re-up?
Thanks


----------



## El Gato Negro

How much is a set?? 13"


----------



## del toro

$560 + tax on the web site $560 even @ shows or Pomona swapmeet


----------



## RobLBC

del toro said:


> $560 + tax on the web site $560 even @ shows or Pomona swapmeet


Lol


----------



## MR.59

del toro said:


> $560 + tax on the web site $560 even @ shows or Pomona swapmeet


no shipping


----------



## del toro

MR.59 said:


> no shipping


$152.50 each on line $610.00 a set no shipping


----------



## BIG RED

Just want to add a little info on flat spotting. My car say in a barn not moving for well over a year and the flat spots rolled out smooth in less the 5 miles when I moved it a few days ago. 

Can't wait to get my other set mounted and my ride back on the road.


----------



## MR.59

del toro said:


> $152.50 each on line $610.00 a set no shipping


can`t avoid sales tax in calif
you have to collect it, another tire company would sell tires tax free at shows, and swaps and i stocked up on a few sets, but 1 trip up to a northern show, an IRS "under cover over heard" them NOT COLLECTING the sales tax
and hit them hard with fines
a small business owner doesn`t need the headache of dealing with the IRS


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Just want to add a little info on flat spotting. My car say in a barn not moving for well over a year and the flat spots rolled out smooth in less the 5 miles when I moved it a few days ago.
> 
> Can't wait to get my other set mounted and my ride back on the road.


no other tire for me
i rolled the ogs, and these are og`s with a ton of upgrades
you`er right the flat spots don`t last too long, just a cruise around the block and there gone
5.20`s 4 life!
guys just need to place orders in early, and stop waiting till the weekend they need the car. tires sell out fast.
this way guys don`t waist money on chokers.
you don`t see chokes getting "sold out"
supply and demand is the key here


----------



## del toro

PREMIUM SPORTWAY TTT


----------



## lowrider_620

When will 5.20 13s skinney white be back in stock?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lowrider_620 said:


> When will 5.20 13s skinney white be back in stock?


I just asked on Saturday; and it's going to be about mid July


----------



## ABRAXASS

Bought them last year, finally mounted them.


----------



## bodyman1979

The cokers are made in the USA? Are these made in the USA? I would pay more for us products!


----------



## RobLBC

bodyman1979 said:


> The cokers are made in the USA? Are these made in the USA? I would pay more for us products!


I agree, just say no to overpriced Chinese products.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

ABRAXASS said:


> Bought them last year, finally mounted them.



This thing is sooooooo BADAZZ....please send me more pics...Id love to see them!!!


----------



## MR.59

ABRAXASS said:


> Bought them last year, finally mounted them.


them true spokes make it!
alot of cars were running the new 5.20`s 
and true spokes and true classics at the IMPERIAL show this last sunday


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

ABRAXASS said:


> Bought them last year, finally mounted them.


LOOKING GOOD CHRIS!!!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Thanks bros. The truck was supposed to run Trus & 5.20s in 1979 but never did. Now 36 years later it finally has the right shoes....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> Bought them last year, finally mounted them.


Wow!!! Beautiful Chris


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ABRAXASS said:


> Bought them last year, finally mounted them.


that's bad ass!!!


----------



## lone star

ABRAXASS said:


> Bought them last year, finally mounted them.


This truck screams 2 words...

Bad motherfucker


----------



## touchdowntodd

Still have my set waiting. . Bump


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

5.20's back in stock uffin:


----------



## Philip75




----------



## hardcore76caprice

Over a year with no issues


----------



## 1978 thunderbird

del toro said:


> $560 + tax on the web site $560 even @ shows or Pomona swapmeet


When will you be at pomona swapmeet again


----------



## del toro




----------



## sdropnem

Bamm!


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

I ain't been on here in a long time. Any word if they may come out with a 5.20 or 5.60 in a 15" for the bombas. Thought I seen a while back that they might.


----------



## caddy4yaass

got mine in the mail today. mounted on 72s real quick


----------



## DROOPZ

Anyone have any pics of 5.20s wrapped up on some 14x6 rims like some OG rallys, Supremes or Crager. I'm thinking of wrapping my Cutlass rallys on sportways.. "Zeniths in the Summertime, Rallys in the Winter." TTT!!


----------



## plank

Any Christmas sales coming????


----------



## lone star

Good question....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

My set just came in yesterday thanks guys these fuckers are nice !!! just like thee originals , gonna look great wrapped around my OG zeniths


----------



## plank

Any Black Friday specials???


----------



## dj short dog

Got my sportways on display!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Nice Cadi ^^^


----------



## dj short dog

ABRAXASS said:


> Nice Cadi ^^^


thanks


----------



## MR.59

plank said:


> Any Black Friday specials???


no charge for local pick up on friday!


----------



## lil blaze

How much for a set of 520 14s shipped to 98296 pm me thank you


----------



## dj short dog

TTT....


----------



## Firefly

Put on a couple of thousand miles on a 4500+ lbs car with hydraulics. Running 13's. They're awesome tires and more than live up to expectations.


----------



## scrape-it

Firefly said:


> Put on a couple of thousand miles on a 4500+ lbs car with hydraulics. Running 13's. They're awesome tires and more than live up to expectations.


Wow that's a NICE pic, you got any closeups of the tires holding up the weight? I have a heavy vehicle too and am considering buying a set.


----------



## MR.59

scrape-it said:


> Wow that's a NICE pic, you got any closeups of the tires holding up the weight? I have a heavy vehicle too and am considering buying a set.


these tires have no problem holding up a heavy car with a full trunk, 6 ply strength on them sidewalls do a great job.


----------



## Firefly

scrape-it said:


> Wow that's a NICE pic, you got any closeups of the tires holding up the weight? I have a heavy vehicle too and am considering buying a set.


I don't have any close up pictures, dont see how that would help either. They're bias ply tires and are gonna flatspot whatever you do. I run them at about 60psi cold and they are fine on my LTD. 

People have been running 5.20s with x7 and x8 wheels on fullsize cars since the 60s. And these new Premium Sportways are infinitely stronger and better than the originals. 

To me, there is no contest with any other tire out there as far as lowriding is concerned.


----------



## scrape-it

When is the next shipment, site says out of stock on skinny 13s


----------



## MR.59

scrape-it said:


> When is the next shipment, site says out of stock on skinny 13s


SAW THAT,,,,,,
i could use some 14`s skinnys


----------



## scrape-it

Fml when i'm broke they are in stock, when i got money they are out of stock LOL


----------



## MR.59

scrape-it said:


> Fml when i'm broke they are in stock, when i got money they are out of stock LOL


JUST PAY FOR THE TIRES NOW SO YOU WONT BE LEFT OUT ON THE NEXT RUN
MOST THESE RUNS ARE PRE-PAID IN ADVANCE.


----------



## scrape-it

MR.59 said:


> JUST PAY FOR THE TIRES NOW SO YOU WONT BE LEFT OUT ON THE NEXT RUN
> MOST THESE RUNS ARE PRE-PAID IN ADVANCE.


 They are now back in stock, my day just got better!!!


----------



## Sickboy78

I am looking for the link for the sport 520's can somebody send it please


----------



## sdropnem

premium sportway com


----------



## BOUNZIN

Quick qeustion i'm heading down to Zues's to pick up my 13's and was wondering if you have some tires in stock. Thinking of going around April 10th


----------



## Ricketts

Was so glad to see this thread. The Lowrider community greatly appreciates you stepping and making these tires we all need.


----------



## scrape-it

BOUNZIN said:


> Quick qeustion i'm heading down to Zues's to pick up my 13's and was wondering if you have some tires in stock. Thinking of going around April 10th


 If you can get to their shop i would just go there, but if not you'll have to order online like i did. They didn't answer my pms here or on facebook but they sent my set right away when i ordered off their site with email and tracking number


----------



## BOUNZIN

yeah im heading down to Zues to pick up my wires so i was gonna stop by and pick up a set, but i've been trying to see a pic of the 13" wide white wall. Ive seen the 14" one but not sure if it will look good on the 13".

Does anyone of a 13" wide white wall premium mounted so i can see


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

BOUNZIN said:


> yeah im heading down to Zues to pick up my wires so i was gonna stop by and pick up a set, but i've been trying to see a pic of the 13" wide white wall. Ive seen the 14" one but not sure if it will look good on the 13".
> 
> Does anyone of a 13" wide white wall premium mounted so i can see


----------



## plague

Ordered on Monday got here on Thursday look great can't wait to get them on. Got a yard full of cokers out back with tumors on them using them as plant holders in my wife garden


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Yo plague post pics haha uffin:


----------



## freaker

Are these back in stock? What are they going for??


----------



## scrape-it

freaker said:


> Are these back in stock? What are they going for??


 As of today the 13 skinny whites are still in stock! Get em while theyre still available bro! http://www.premiumsportway.com/products/5-20-13-skinny-whitewall


----------



## 73 Rag

Like to gives big props to Premium Sportway! Super fast service and respond. Had an issue with one of my tires and my wife took a pic of it and emailed to them on Sunday nite. I had a warranty tire by that Friday. My wife ordered a set for her car Monday, got them Friday and had them on her car Saturday!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

bought my set of 13 ww should have them tomorrow then pick up my redone roadsters from zues next week and will mount as soon as i get back


----------



## 64ssdrop

Got mine a couple days ago 14 inch with the wider whitewall but holy crap i went to at least 5 or 6 tires shops in turlock & modesto & nobody even will attempt to mount they all say tires are to skinny to mount on my 14x7 daytons. Does anybody know a tire shop in the cental valley that will mount these


----------



## RED PASSION

Come to Stockton every Tire Shop mounts them 5.20s here.


----------



## MR.59

64ssdrop said:


> Got mine a couple days ago 14 inch with the wider whitewall but holy crap i went to at least 5 or 6 tires shops in turlock & modesto & nobody even will attempt to mount they all say tires are to skinny to mount on my 14x7 daytons. Does anybody know a tire shop in the cental valley that will mount these


you need to find a mexiCAN tire shop


----------



## sdropnem

X2


----------



## ABRAXASS

MR.59 said:


> you need to find a mexiCAN tire shop


YUP


----------



## BOUNZIN

OR a philipino shop. to also help insulation either let them bake in the sun or put in atleat a 15" tube to help widened the tire. took a few hours of baking plus to cheaters to get the tire to catch


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Happy 5.20 uffin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ LoL


----------



## 64ssdrop

Finally got 5.20s mounted in turlock at angels tires on golden state. 1 guy 1 cheetah 1 shot each 4 for 4 pretty impressive mounted on tires & balanced all for $10.00 apiece. if you are around the Central Valley & need some 5.20s or other lowrider tires mounted this tire shop is the shit plus owner has a taco truck next door. There # is 1 209 656 1354


----------



## MR.59

64ssdrop said:


> Finally got 5.20s mounted in turlock at angels tires on golden state. 1 guy 1 cheetah 1 shot each 4 for 4 pretty impressive mounted on tires & balanced all for $10.00 apiece. if you are around the Central Valley & need some 5.20s or other lowrider tires mounted this tire shop is the shit plus owner has a taco truck next door. There # is 1 209 656 1354


SHIT!
tacos and 5.20`s mounted up?
cant beat that


----------



## bodyman1979

Right after I received my 5.20..I cut up sum 2x3s 6 or 7 inches long and used them to stretch the tires..left them in the sun for a week...when you take out the 2x3s the tire stays in the stretched form...easier to mount


----------



## scrape-it

Finally got mine mounted, didn't get a chance to stretch them so we used tie-down straps over the tread and a cheetah tank. Got each one on the first try but yea the sidewalls on these are ALOT sturdier than the og tires!


----------



## MR.59

bodyman1979 said:


> Right after I received my 5.20..I cut up sum 2x3s 6 or 7 inches long and used them to stretch the tires..left them in the sun for a week...when you take out the 2x3s the tire stays in the stretched form...easier to mount


what brand of 5.20 did you buy?


----------



## celflex

These in stock?


----------



## BIG E 602

I need 14s how long?


----------



## Firefly

Website says ETA next delivery, 12 weeks


----------



## BIG E 602

Dam guess the boat haven't set sail yet lol


----------



## MR.59

Firefly said:


> Website says ETA next delivery, 12 weeks


sold out?
man they went fast!
at least they still got 13`s , i need a couple more of them


----------



## ekserio

When will the skinny 14s be back in stock?


----------



## MR.59

ekserio said:


> When will the skinny 14s be back in stock?


13`S USED TO BE FIRST TO SELL OUT
NOW IT`S THE 14`S GETTING SOLD OUT


----------



## scrape-it

So the new lrm has a Joe Ray written article about 5.20s with no mention of the Premium Sportway, up-talking the cokers, but then there's a pic of dressed to kill sitting on Premium Sportways. Typical.


----------



## Zachsta

scrape-it said:


> So the new lrm has a Joe Ray written article about 5.20s with no mention of the Premium Sportway, up-talking the cokers, but then there's a pic of dressed to kill sitting on Premium Sportways. Typical.



lol gotta keep the peeps that pay you happy 


Premium Sportway - Any ETA for 14 skinnys coming back in stock?


----------



## ekserio

Picked these up from Angel at Superior. Bad ass tires, but how the hell do you get the blue off? It took me almost 30 minutes to do one and its 






still not fully cleaned off. I mean I'm sure I can get them clean, but theres gotta be an easier way. I'm using a degreaser, soapy water with a hard plastic brush.


----------



## BIG RED

That shit is a cunt to get off. I used castrol super clean and a scrub brush and a tooth brush.


----------



## ekserio

I've never had this much trouble getting the blue off. I heard really hot soapy water works better. Gonna try that next. 1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## MR.59

ekserio said:


> Picked these up from Angel at Superior. Bad ass tires, but how the hell do you get the blue off? It took me almost 30 minutes to do one and its
> View attachment 1891138
> still not fully cleaned off. I mean I'm sure I can get them clean, but theres gotta be an easier way. I'm using a degreaser, soapy water with a hard plastic brush.


laq thinner


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> That shit is a cunt to get off. I used castrol super clean and a scrub brush and a tooth brush.


for me thinner melts it right off, just use good clean rags
and it leaves them super white


----------



## ekserio

Nice, i have some, I'll try that. Love these tires. They're perfect


----------



## MR.59

ekserio said:


> Nice, i have some, I'll try that. Love these tires. They're perfect


tires are bad ass. they ride good on a heavy car too
your true spokes look nice too!


----------



## Rick Dizzle

I use bleach white and SOS pads w the blue soap in them...sprayed them w bleach white...let soak and then used the SOS bad...took some elbow grease but worked. Ill try thinner on my next set as if it saves me some elbow grease I am game.


----------



## scrape-it

MR.59 said:


> for me thinner melts it right off, just use good clean rags
> and it leaves them super white


Thanks bro, it took me two hrs to do 2 with a scrub brush and a castrol super-clean soaking. And i found out what piece of SHIT GARBAGE bleche-white has become since black magic bought them out


----------



## sick-8

Has anyone had any problems with the (520) tires going far on the freeway ? like 100 miles on a hot day. Thinking of buying some or should I go with a radial tire ?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

sick-8 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the (520) tires going far on the freeway ? like 100 miles on a hot day. Thinking of buying some or should I go with a radial tire ?


I belive these tires are aupposed to be 6 ply and should be ok for the freeway.

Im running OG 20 year old 5.20s 4 ply on my 58 rag and my 64 rag and they hold ok. 

Now a 6 ply, brand new should be ok.


----------



## Firefly

sick-8 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the (520) tires going far on the freeway ? like 100 miles on a hot day. Thinking of buying some or should I go with a radial tire ?


I've driven my LTD on the freeway 70-80mph on 13's for over 150 miles straight, many times. No issues.


----------



## sick-8

cool, this helps,me make a decision thanks. I'm getting some 520's


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro

520s TTT


----------



## ekserio

MR.59 said:


> laq thinner


Shit worked like a charm! Thanks again G


----------



## MR.59

ekserio said:


> Shit worked like a charm! Thanks again G
> View attachment 1897234


trus look good!


----------



## Zachsta

Yeah man those truspokes and 520's are about as good as it gets uffin:

Any update on 520-14's with skinny coming back in stock..?

Edit: Nevermind got an email back this time around, Late August for 14" skinny


----------



## TIGGS247

Zachsta said:


> Yeah man those truspokes and 520's are about as good as it gets uffin:
> 
> Any update on 520-14's with skinny coming back in stock..?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind got an email back this time around, Late August for 14" skinny


Just curious for those that drive their rides often, how long are these tires lasting? Not hopping or three wheelings just driving regularly?


----------



## Firefly

I dont drive it that often, but have around 3500 miles on my 13" now, no significant wear yet.


----------



## TIGGS247

Firefly said:


> I dont drive it that often, but have around 3500 miles on my 13" now, no significant wear yet.


Thanks homie.


----------



## BIG E 602

Any updates on 14s?


----------



## MR.59

STILL SHOWING OUT OF STOCK

www.premiumsportway.com

Westcoast (775) 574-TIRE
Eastcoast (916) 520-TIRE


----------



## BIG E 602

I finally shot them a text, couldn't get any response from trying to email them, they say around the middle of September they will be back in stock!


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Werd...they say just 14s or did they mention 13s too?


----------



## BIG E 602

Pretty sure they will have both


----------



## Rick Dizzle

BIG E 602 said:


> Pretty sure they will have both


Thanks brother! Learned that the 520's on a 1 inch extended upper a-arm dont like 3 wheeling much... lol! So figured get a couple extra to have around.


----------



## scrape-it

After trying everything else before with alot of trouble, i figured out how to get the blue off the new 5.20 whitewalls almost instantly and without any hard effort AT ALL.







But if you are going this route have at least 3 microfiber rags ready cause the blue melts so fast it turns that shit into a soft messy goo. what i figured out is wet a microfiber with this stuff, start opposite the valve stem, and repeatedly wipe the ww towards the valve stem. Did my remaining 3 tires in less time than it took to get started 1/4 way on my first.


----------



## MR.59

scrape-it said:


> After trying everything else before with alot of trouble, i figured out how to get the blue off the new 5.20 whitewalls almost instantly and without any hard effort AT ALL.
> View attachment 1910522
> 
> But if you are going this route have at least 3 microfiber rags ready cause the blue melts so fast it turns that shit into a soft messy goo. what i figured out is wet a microfiber with this stuff, start opposite the valve stem, and wipe the ww towards the valve stem. Did my remaining 3 tires in less time than it took to get started 1/4 way on my first.


wonder whats in it? a solvent?


----------



## scrape-it

MR.59 said:


> wonder whats in it? a solvent?


Just looked up the ingredients, 50% acetone, 40% toluene, and 10% methanol. I bought that little can of oops awhile ago for 4 bucks and theres still like 3/4 in there after the 3 tires.


----------



## BIG E 602

Pre order is open, just got mine!


----------



## MR.59

BIG E 602 said:


> Pre order is open, just got mine!


i got to get on-the-ball
and order more 13`s


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

There taking preorders on 13's and 14's just got some for my truespokes


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

Am not in a rush, just a heads up...

We’ve just received word that the cargo ship that is carrying our next shipment of tires had a mechanical issue and spilled oil into the water. It had to be repaired and dock for cleanup due to the oil spill before being allowed to finish it’s journey and dock and unload here in California. 


This unfortunately means it is now behind schedule by about 7 - 10 days. This also means instead of starting to ship out pre-orders starting early next week (2 weeks from September 5th when we opened up the pre-orders). We won’t be able to start shipping until the following week which would be the last week of September according to the new delivery timeline. 


We apologize if this causes you any inconvenience. We try our best to give the most accurate information possible, but some things are just out of our control and unexpected. 


If you find this delay does not work for you, you can always ask for a full refund and cancel your order. 








Thanks,


Premium Sportway ®


Web: www.premiumsportway.com


Phone: Westcoast (775) 574-TIRE
Eastcoast (916) 520-TIRE


----------



## BIG E 602

Any new updates?


----------



## lone star

Got my set
These tires are built tough. Super stiff side walls. Very nice tires


----------



## Rick Dizzle

You will love them..have then on my Zeus wheels. They are great quality. Super thick sidewall. I prestreched mine by wedging 6 soda cans in mine prior to mounting. Worked great!


----------



## Heath V

Such a good looking tire!


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## tpimuncie

Og 560.14


----------



## Vintage classic

Does anybody with 14s know if the 520 14s are taller than those hankook 170/70/14s were when mounted on wheels?


----------



## tpimuncie

Vintage classic said:


> Does anybody with 14s know if the 520 14s are taller than those hankook 170/70/14s were when mounted on wheels?


Yes they are taller then 175/70/14


----------



## Vintage classic

tpimuncie said:


> Vintage classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody with 14s know if the 520 14s are taller than those hankook 170/70/14s were when mounted on wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are taller then 175/70/14
Click to expand...

Thanks. They must be pretty tall because the 175/70/14s were taller than those 170/70/14 hankooks.


----------



## JustCruisin

Hankooks are basically a low pro


----------



## Vintage classic

weren't the original tires 4 ply? Are these 4 ply as well?


----------



## lone star

Vintage classic said:


> weren't the original tires 4 ply? Are these 4 ply as well?


Mine say 6pr. The side walls are very stiff


----------



## Vintage classic

lone star said:


> Vintage classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> weren't the original tires 4 ply? Are these 4 ply as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine say 6pr. The side walls are very stiff
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## tpimuncie

Og are 4 ply


----------



## IMPALA863

What is everyone paying for the 13 ?


----------



## Marty McFly

IMPALA863 said:


> What is everyone paying for the 13 ?


Cheaper than suckers like you


----------



## IMPALA863

:drama:


----------



## lone star

Is the website up to date? Interested in a hat,maybe a shirt too , to go with my set.


----------



## Zachsta

I'd send them an email @lone star - When I emailed them about some tires ETA (was out of stock at the time on the site) they responded to my email pretty quick if you wanted to make sure.


----------



## jun007

Any word when these will be available to buy again?


----------



## MR.59

jun007 said:


> Any word when these will be available to buy again?


ANY UPDATED NEWS?
LOOKING FOR MORE 13`S SKINNYS


----------



## jun007

TIRES ARE AVAILABLE NOW!


----------



## Vintage classic

Everyone with 14s, post your wheels with the 520s


----------



## RobLBC

Vintage classic said:


> Everyone with 14s, post your wheels with the 520s


Look through the thread, don't be lazy


----------



## MR.59

jun007 said:


> TIRES ARE AVAILABLE NOW!


YUP,
GOING TO PIC UP ANOTHER SET OF 13`S


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Happy 5.20 uffin:


----------



## scrape-it

Not sure what happened, maybe my camber and cutting the wheel from a dead stop on the stiff sidewall. I'm guessing the inner bead slipped off the rim.This happen to anyone else? It's not gonna stop me from rolling them though, i pumped them to 50 psi a few minutes before it happened at the gas station and it happened quick & quiet as i pulled away...


----------



## MR.59

scrape-it said:


> Not sure what happened, maybe my camber and cutting the wheel from a dead stop on the stiff sidewall. I'm guessing the inner bead slipped off the rim.This happen to anyone else? It's not gonna stop me from rolling them though, i pumped them to 50 psi a few minutes before it happened at the gas station and it happened quick & quiet as i pulled away...
> View attachment 1966937


JUST POPPED OFF THE BEAD,,,,,,
CANT THINK OF ANYTHING ELSE THAT WOULD MAKE IT COME OFF LIKE THAT,,,,,,,,,
I KNOW WHEN THE TIRES ARE SEATED, THE COME APART WITH A "POP" FROM THE TIRE MACHINE, SO I NOW THEY ARE STUCK. BUT MAYBE WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU IS THE "PERFECT "STORM.


----------



## RobLBC

scrape-it said:


> Not sure what happened, maybe my camber and cutting the wheel from a dead stop on the stiff sidewall. I'm guessing the inner bead slipped off the rim.This happen to anyone else? It's not gonna stop me from rolling them though, i pumped them to 50 psi a few minutes before it happened at the gas station and it happened quick & quiet as i pulled away...
> View attachment 1966937


China tires, that would never have happened with the real 5.20s


----------



## ekserio

"never"


----------



## MR.59

RobLBC said:


> China tires, that would never have happened with the real 5.20s


a 25 year old"real" 5.20 would have torn off 1/2 the bead stuck on the rim on the rim


----------



## RobLBC

MR.59 said:


> a 25 year old"real" 5.20 would have torn off 1/2 the bead stuck on the rim on the rim


I would have to disagree.


----------



## slymjym

lol I remember all the nut riderz clownin on chokers when these tires have the same issues


----------



## RobLBC

slymjym said:


> lol I remember all the nut riderz clownin on chokers when these tires have the same issues


Exactly, lol. And these look horrible to top it off


----------



## MR.59

RobLBC said:


> Exactly, lol. And these look horrible to top it off


then i guess be happy with your 2 ply chokers and your radials


----------



## RobLBC

MR.59 said:


> then i guess be happy with your 2 ply chokers and your radials


Rather roll that then some fake sportways that look square and nothing like the OGs. At least those don't pop off the rim.


----------



## MR.59

RobLBC said:


> Rather roll that then some fake sportways that look square and nothing like the OGs. At least those don't pop off the rim.


the chokers only bubble up,,,,,,,,,,
but no worries my friend, roll what makes you happy


----------



## ekserio

Haven't had any issues.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Running my Premiums for over a year...hop on them, hit 3s you name it..no issues here.


----------



## MR.59

Rick Dizzle said:


> Running my Premiums for over a year...hop on them, hit 3s you name it..no issues here.


these tires wouldnot sell out each time if guys has "issues"
clearly they have a big demand for Premium Sprortways


----------



## RobLBC

MR.59 said:


> these tires wouldnot sell out each time if guys has "issues"
> clearly they have a big demand for Premium Sprortways


Sure buddy


----------



## MR.59

RobLBC said:


> Sure buddy


they are out on times i need a set, and guys are left waiting like me
i just sold a set of restored true spokes, and the buyer wanted a set of 14`s 520 skinny`s from my stash, when the website stated they were out of stock
hey, i ran the originals back when they were 25.00 bucks each brand new at SANTA ANA TIRE on 1st street.
sure you can run a 35 plus year old tire, on a trailer queen, but untill i saw an OG tire blow up on the 5 freeway in LA , i sold off my n.o.s collection tires, and now run these with no issues. you can run that old rubber on your cars if you like, this is AMERICA , we can do what we want right? but im not risking my cars, or who`s in them to old out dated, retired tires.
rubber is not a fine wine,,,,,,,,,,,,they do not get better with age


----------



## Vintage classic

MR.59 said:


> RobLBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy
> 
> 
> 
> they are out on times i need a set, and guys are left waiting like me
> i just sold a set of restored true spokes, and the buyer wanted a set of 14`s 520 skinny`s from my stash, when the website stated they were out of stock
> hey, i ran the originals back when they were 25.00 bucks each brand new at SANTA ANA TIRE on 1st street.
> sure you can run a 35 plus year old tire, on a trailer queen, but untill i saw an OG tire blow up on the 5 freeway in LA , i sold off my n.o.s collection tires, and now run these with no issues. you can run that old rubber on your cars if you like, this is AMERICA , we can do what we want right? but im not risking my cars, or who`s in them to old out dated, retired tires.
> rubber is not a fine wine,,,,,,,,,,,,they do not get better with age
Click to expand...

 in one of the previous posts, a guy said these don't look like the originals. I know these new 520s are stronger but can you see any differences between these and the og 520s? Do they look the exact same?


----------



## Vintage classic

It would be a great day for lowriding of true spoke brought back the original 45 spoke wheel... not feelin' the new 50 spoke wheels they are selling. Can't beat true spokes and 520s! I called them and asked them why they don't make 45 spoke wheels and they said because of safety issues. I'm like don't these people realize people rolled and hopped juiced 4,500 lb cars on the og 45 spoke wheels for years with no problems?!


----------



## MR.59

Vintage classic said:


> in one of the previous posts, a guy said these don't look like the originals. I know these new 520s are stronger but can you see any differences between these and the og 520s? Do they look the exact same?


to me the new ones have a 6 ply strength side wall so they stand taller, you have to remember the original 5.20 from the 1970`s were only meant for light sport cars, not full size cars of back in the day, and the load rating was very light, even if you multiplied all 4 tires, it still meant you got a fix it ticket from a cop, for tires being unsafe.
these new tires have been re-engineered to have have a heavier load rate, and the sidewalls do prove it. the tire nubs or wiskers are 50 times the amount of the original tire, proves the rubber has been more evenly molded through out the tire , this gives me more piece of mind rolling on them. this is not just my opinion, it`s a fact. 

After owning the new tires for a couple years now, i would never risk rolling on original 35 /40 year old tires 5.20 tires.(Unless you decide to have them on a trailer queen)
yes i rolled them back in the day(it was the only small tire you could buy) but we are of the age of electric cars now
and 3.50 % instead of the 10% home loans and personel computers / cell phones.
we can`t stay in the dark ages for ever, even tires evolve into a better / safer product
HERE ON THE BOTTOM PIC IS AN ORIGINAL SET I SOLD A FEW YEARS AGO, OG 5.20 MOUNTED ON OG 45 SPOKE TRUES ( sold all my OG tires that were in the 30 plus years in age, when i heard these new tires were coming out

NEW PREMIUM SPORTWAYS are mounted on my OG 76 LANDAU

THEY LOOK GOOD MOUNTED ON 13X7 RESTORED ZENITH SKINNY SPOKES WITH CANTED 3 BAR K/O`S


----------



## RobLBC

Vintage classic said:


> in one of the previous posts, a guy said these don't look like the originals. I know these new 520s are stronger but can you see any differences between these and the og 520s? Do they look the exact same?


There is a big difference in looks. These new Chinese ones have a odd looking box look. The originals had a nice stretch that the new ones don't have, also the sides look different. Hoping someone manufactures the original ones soon.


----------



## Vintage classic

Judging from the pic that ekserio posted of them on his LTD, they seem to have a nice stretch to me. Can people post pics of the stretch of these tires on 14x7 wheels. (Yes I have looked through the thread)


----------



## Vintage classic

MR.59 said:


> Vintage classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> in one of the previous posts, a guy said these don't look like the originals. I know these new 520s are stronger but can you see any differences between these and the og 520s? Do they look the exact same?
> 
> 
> 
> to me the new ones have a 6 ply strength side wall so they stand taller, you have to remember the original 5.20 from the 1970`s were only meant for light sport cars, not full size cars of back in the day, and the load rating was very light, even if you multiplied all 4 tires, it still meant you got a fix it ticket from a cop, for tires being unsafe.
> these new tires have been re-engineered to have have a heavier load rate, and the sidewalls do prove it. the tire nubs or wiskers are 50 times the amount of the original tire, proves the rubber has been more evenly molded through out the tire , this gives me more piece of mind rolling on them. this is not just my opinion, it`s a fact.
> 
> After owning the new tires for a couple years now, i would never risk rolling on original 35 /40 year old tires 5.20 tires.(Unless you decide to have them on a trailer queen)
> yes i rolled them back in the day(it was the only small tire you could buy) but we are of the age of electric cars now
> and 3.50 % instead of the 10% home loans and personel computers / cell phones.
> we can`t stay in the dark ages for ever, even tires evolve into a better / safer product
> HERE ON THE BOTTOM PIC IS AN ORIGINAL SET I SOLD A FEW YEARS AGO, OG 5.20 MOUNTED ON OG 45 SPOKE TRUES ( sold all my OG tires that were in the 30 plus years in age, when i heard these new tires were coming out
> 
> NEW PREMIUM SPORTWAYS are mounted on my OG 76 LANDAU
> 
> THEY LOOK GOOD MOUNTED ON 13X7 RESTORED ZENITH SKINNY SPOKES WITH CANTED 3 BAR K/O`S
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the response. Can you tell any visual differences?


----------



## MR.59

Vintage classic said:


> Thanks for the response. Can you tell any visual differences?


to me the new tires look better, but i posted both pics for you to compare


----------



## Vintage classic

MR.59 said:


> Vintage classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Can you tell any visual differences?
> 
> 
> 
> to me the new tires look better, but i posted both pics for you to compare
Click to expand...

 Thanks.


----------



## roarin20's

Heath V said:


> Such a good looking tire!


Get sum bro


----------



## scrape-it

scrape-it said:


> Not sure what happened, maybe my camber and cutting the wheel from a dead stop on the stiff sidewall. I'm guessing the inner bead slipped off the rim.This happen to anyone else? It's not gonna stop me from rolling them though, i pumped them to 50 psi a few minutes before it happened at the gas station and it happened quick & quiet as i pulled away...
> View attachment 1966937


 Ok so i finally got around to re-mounting this tire, back to 50psi and rebalancing it, adjusted a little camber & toe, then drove at 70-75mph on the hwy 430 miles round trip over the weekend to a show. These tires rolled smooth as silk. Even in the rain at 60 i had none of the traction problems i heard about, only some sway but i got the hang of it. I will buy these again in the future!


----------



## slo

RobLBC said:


> I agree, just say no to overpriced Chinese products.


This *****, 

look at your phone, tv, appliances, clothes...daily drivers no mames

and fk corkys bitchass aint giving that puto no money for explosive tires. every one i had ripped apart wouldnt trust em to my enemy...actually would you like to pay for shipping for these lowrider coker tires sir? 2 of em still not exploded yet.


----------



## Dubz DeVille

5.20 is as OG as Kandy and Flake, nothing comez near a Chevy on hundreds wrapped in that OG 5.20.


----------

